# Straw Hat Kikos



## Straw Hat Kikos

All right. I'm giving journalism a try!  Let me start out by saying that, yes, I am a guy on BYH. lol Doesn't seem like there are to many of us but that's fine. You can call me K because that's my first initial. I have already listed some info about me and my ranch on "My Page" so if you go there you can check out some more that I do't feel like posting on here tonight. So I guess I'll begin by answering some of the questions. 


1.    What state/province/country are you in and what is your climate like?
I live in the great state of North Carolina. I love it here. If I was not here I would go to Texas or Michigan but I really like Missouri too. I'm glad I'm here though. Great people and great weather, but most importantly, great NC BBQ!!

3.    How would you define your farm?
It's only on a few acres, but I share a ranch with another farmer and I have over 30 acres I am able to use on a good friends land.

4.    What would you do with your spare time if you had any resources you needed?
I would run cattle. I love cattle. There are so many things I could put in here but I would take me forever.

5.    Have you ever built a house, barn , or other types of building? Do you want to?
YES I have built several coops, shed-like stuff, extended carports, duck houses, goat huts, dog houses, and many many more.

6.    Can you weld? Steel, aluminum, MiG, TiG, stick, Oxy-Acet?
Nope. Would be cool though.

7.    Who or what inspired you to be a farmer/rancher, hobby farmer?
I don't really know. My parents, I guess. lol

8     Is it a hobby or an occupation?
Both. I make some money with my goats but have a job too, so it's both really.

9.    In what areas are you knowledgeable and in what areas would you like to learn more?
I would like to think I know alot about goats but as in everything you can always learn more!! I also know alot about chickens and their diseases. I would like to know more about cattle.

10.  In what types of farming will you never choose to do?
AI on turkeys. I've seen Dirty Jobs. lol

11.   Are you interested in providing more of your own food supply?
Yeah, but I am not into the whole "Go Green" thing that comes with it. I would like to raise my goats for meat and milk, along with my breeding program. Beef cattle would be awesome.

13.   Can you drive a farm tractor or a semi?
Tractor yes, semi no. At least not yet. I'm going to get a CDL soon because I think it is always wise to have one current.

15.   Can you legally have all forms of livestock where you are at? Do you have any? What kinds?
Yep, sure can. Got goats, dogs, chickens.

18.   Do you fish? Bait or explosives?
Yes I do. Bass fishing. Bait.

19.   How much space/land do you have or rent? City farm? Country?
See #3

20.   Are you a Novice, Technician, degreed?
Hoping to get a degree in genetics and something else to do with AG and math soon.

21.   What is your farm specialty? Or what one would you like to learn?
My goats!! That's my specialty!!

23.   Do you do wood work? framing, finish, cabinet?
Only when building something for my animals.

24.   Are you interested in herbal animal medicine?
Can't say I am. I have my theories on herbal worming and I will not get into them here. For the most part I am against. 

25.   If you could live any place you chose, where would it be?
See #1

26.    Do you use a wood stove for heating or cooking?
Only for heating the house.

31.    Do you forage or hunt for part of your food needs?
Deer hunt. Best meat around.

33.    Do you process your own meat? Can or preserve?
Yes, I know how and process my own meat. Very good skill to know.

35.    What is on your to do list?
Don't even get me started!!

37.   In what do you trust?
In God I Trust.

38.  Do you make and fix things yourself to save money?
I think we all know the answer to this one...


----------



## Four Winds Ranch

Welcome to journaling!!!!
I look forward to hearing about your going ons and such as the days go by!


----------



## elevan




----------



## SmallFarmGirl

Welcome to journaling on BYH! _(I am actually sort-of a real journalist)_ Can't wait to read!


----------



## marlowmanor

Welcome to BYH journaling. So I'm curious (and if you don't wish to answer you don't have to), but how old are you? Its always interesting to see young people being successful on their own farms.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Thank you everybody! I'm hoping to have some fun with this.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

So not much happened today, but this morning when I was taking care of the Kiko does I got the back of my legs all cut up. As I have said before they don't get alot of food so when I bring it to them they want it bad. Most of the time I wear jeans because I am going back into the woods but I got up late and it was raining and I felt kinda lazy, sooo I went out in shorts. Bad idea. First of all the boys (two great prys) and Callie all wanted to say hi to me. So I'm having wet dogs jumping up to say hi. The dogs were in the buck pen and not with the does. So I go in with the does and right next to us are those pesky "Wait-a-bit" bushes. (Thorns) The does are eating the food and Sis gets her leg tangled up in the thorns along with my leg, so she tries to run and when she did that the other does freaked and ran which caused the thorns to tighten and wrap around my leg, thus cutting up the back of my legs. I grabbed Sis' horns and got us both unstuck. Was not fun. That's the down side about summer thorns.


----------



## marlowmanor

I just turned 27 in March. From the posts I've read from you it seems you have a lot of kowledge for your age. That is great and admirable. I grew up raising goats and if DH and I ever get enough land I will be into raising them again. DH wasn't raised on a farm so he doesn't quite "get" why I want to a farm so bad but is willing to let me have my dream to a degree. I want my kids to have the farm experience. Too many kids now a days are too focused on material things and electronics. Ok, now I sound really old!  Ok, I'm done now, I have kids to get to sleep.

Getting wrapped up in thorn pushes sounds painful. Sorry you got hurt.  I'd be getting some clippers to those bushes.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

haha 27 is not old! Thank you. I try my very best to make myself as knowledgeable about what I am doing, in this case goats. If you weren't raised with it then you won't get it until you have a farm/ranch.  I believe that raising children in that kind of a setting is so healthy for them. They learn so much including, but not limited to, responsibly, hard work, and a strong value of life. They also learn that food is not from the grocery store. Food is from normal people that struggle to make a living, but yet we all want food cheaper. Most importantly they learn about life and death. Death is real and kids that grow up on a farm seem to know that and value life more. The thorns did not feel good but I'll live. No point in cutting them down because there are so many everywhere. The live IN the woods. Also when the thorns grow their leaves the goats eat them up quick. It's their favorite!!


----------



## Roll farms

I must be ancient....

Welcome to journaling!

I had kikos, after my first group of 'fancy' boers proved to be poor-doers....but, I couldn't give the kikos away around here, everyone wanted BOERS.  Went back to boers and I'm breeding for hardiness.  I have some I haven't dewormed in years.  We do their feet before breeding and after kidding, maybe 1 other time ea. year if we have a really bad wet spell.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Thank you!! Everybody has Boers here. You can NOT throw a rock and not hit someone with Boers. It's crazy. I would love Boers but they have so many issues here. Some, like yours, are bred for hardiness though. I would get some Boers in a second if we had some hardy ones here. I know so many with ennobled Boers but they still have their issues. Do you mind me asking, where do you live? Since I have had them I have never done them. Also Moses (Kiko buck) is six months old and has never been wormed or had his hooves trimmed. Arianna (Kiko doe) is a year old and has never been wormed. Those are the kind of goats I like. Hardy goats that don't need to be babied. The Nigerians are different cuz they're just the pets!


----------



## Roll farms

I don't mind you asking....but if you look under my name / picture it'll tell you....    Marion, Indiana


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

lol I saw it after I posted. You can't see it when posting!! lol


----------



## marlowmanor

Straw Hat Kikos said:
			
		

> haha 27 is not old!! Thank you. I try my very best to make myself as knowledgeable about what I am doing, in this case goats. If you weren't raised then you won't get it until you have a farm/ranch.  I believe that raising children in that kind of a setting is so healthy for them. They learn so much including, but not limited to, responsibly, hard work, and a strong value of life. The also learn that food is not from the grocery store. Food is from normal people that struggle to make a living, but yet we all want food cheaper. Most importantly they learn about life and death. Death is real and kids that grow up on a farm seem to know that and value life more. GL getting those kids in bed. I know it can be a bit of a chore sometimes!! lol The thorns did not feel good but I'll live. No point in cutting them down because there are so many everywhere. The live IN the woods. Also when the thorns grow their leaves the goats eat them up quick. It's their favorite!!


M goats love when we cut brush and end up with the thorn bushes in there. They eat them like candy. You are so right about everyone having Boers in NC. It seems that is all you see being sold when you are hunting for goats. My dad has been raising pygmies most of my life. He got into boers for a while, then fainters, now he has pymies and NDs. My 2 wethers came from him. I still love going to visit my parents. I always have to go out to the barn and see the goats, and if there are babies around and I can get ahold of one I have to love on it! If I ever get the land and can farm I figure I'll go with the miniature goats since it's what I am used to being around.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

That's cool. I have never had Pygmys. I want Myotonics so bad. That will happen in a few years I hope. I know so many people that love the small mini goats. They really are good goats.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Some pictures of my animals!






Katie -- Nigerian Dwarf





Katie again





Coco -- Nigerian Dwarf





Callie!! Anatolian Shepherd.

Edited and pictures removed


----------



## HankTheTank

Cute! I love Katie's coloring, she sort of looks like my wether Hank. Red and white is my favorite color for ND's 

I have Ariat boots too! They have pink on the inside, but otherwise they look pretty much the same


----------



## marlowmanor

I want your NDs!  They are gorgeous!  Katie, Heidi and Caleb are my favorites, though Coco looks nice too. The kikos are pretty too. Cali is adorable too! Your in NC so that means I could actually get goats from you. So when can I come get them?


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Thank you both so much! Ariat boots rule. haha Heidi and Katie are both very nice. They are 1/2 inch taller than the NDGA standard.
Coco is the right size but she is not as good a goat. Of course I love her but she doesn't have great hooves. HA at you taking my goats! When they kid I would be more than happy to sell the kids, but not these girls! Heidi is due on 8/28 and Katie and Coke will be bred in OCT. I will breed the Kiko does in OCT too. I'm going to post more pictures later on...


----------



## marlowmanor

Where in NC are you? Knowing my luck you are too far away for me to travel to for babies. Everyone else in NC is too far away for me to get goats from. Most of them have the big goat breeds too.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

I have big goats too.


----------



## marlowmanor

Ok, just send it in a PM.


----------



## jodief100

Very nice looking goats.  We have kikos too, for the same reasons.  I just do not have the time to baby the boers.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

I hear you! Any pictures of them? I would love to see them.


----------



## jodief100

I have some on my journal and some on my website.  Hopefully I will get a chance to update the website soon.  Our 2012 bucklings are at the buck test!


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

jodief100 said:
			
		

> I have some on my journal and some on my website.  Hopefully I will get a chance to update the website soon.  Our 2012 bucklings are at the buck test!


I will check them out.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

I took some good pics today. Post them soon.


----------



## marlowmanor

Straw Hat Kikos said:
			
		

> I took some good pics today. Post them soon.


Waiting . Though I think I need this  since the kids got up ealier than ususal today.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Sorry @marlowmanor for the long delay!! Well here they are.






Not a very good picture, but oh well.

Edited and pictures removed


----------



## marlowmanor

Beautiful girls!  I forgot I was waiting on pictures anyway!  Between trying to get our new doe back healthy and the kids it's been crazy. Thank you for sharing though. I bet you have a ton of pretty babies whenever you get to breeding them? I'm sure ypu've mentioned when you should have kids out of them but I have totally forgotten and don't feel like looking back to figure it out right now.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

marlowmanor said:
			
		

> Beautiful girls!  I forgot I was waiting on pictures anyway!  Between trying to get our new doe back healthy and the kids it's been crazy. Thank you for sharing though. I bet you have a ton of pretty babies whenever you get to breeding them? I'm sure ypu've mentioned when you should have kids out of them but I have totally forgotten and don't feel like looking back to figure it out right now.


I hope they have some pretty babies. I'm sure they will. Heidi's due date is 8/28 and the others will be bred come rut season, more than likely.


----------



## marlowmanor

Cool. I love Heidi's colors.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Thank you. She is very pretty. Don't mean to brag, but she looks better in person. She has some red/brown in her face and a little on her side.


----------



## marlowmanor

Straw Hat Kikos said:
			
		

> Thank you. She is very pretty. Don't mean to brag, but she looks better in person. She has some red/brown in her face and a little on her side.


I bet she does look better in person.Our new doe looks better in person too. And once she gets in better condition she will be absolutely gorgeous. Hopefully by that time we will have her not so shy too. I don't have to have her under your feet friendly but definately would like her to be not scared of us getting near her. She tends to be on one side of the lot while our boys are on the other side when they are out together. She needs some TLC, but we have a small enough herd that she can get that from us.


----------



## TTs Chicks

Pretty pics - that Heidi is beautiful!


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

marlowmanor said:
			
		

> Straw Hat Kikos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you. She is very pretty. Don't mean to brag, but she looks better in person. She has some red/brown in her face and a little on her side.
> 
> 
> 
> I bet she does look better in person.Our new doe looks better in person too. And once she gets in better condition she will be absolutely gorgeous. Hopefully by that time we will have her not so shy too. I don't have to have her under your feet friendly but definately would like her to be not scared of us getting near her. She tends to be on one side of the lot while our boys are on the other side when they are out together. She needs some TLC, but we have a small enough herd that she can get that from us.
Click to expand...

What kind is she? Do you have pictures of her on your journal?
There is a La Mancha doe here, Milly, and she is on your heels all the time. You can let her out of any fencing and she will just stay with you. She doesn't need a lead, either. Sometimes it's not fun because she loves to bolt out any gate now that she has been spoiled. LOL


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

TTs Chicks said:
			
		

> Pretty pics - that Heidi is beautiful!


Thank you


----------



## marlowmanor

Straw Hat Kikos said:
			
		

> marlowmanor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Straw Hat Kikos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you. She is very pretty. Don't mean to brag, but she looks better in person. She has some red/brown in her face and a little on her side.
> 
> 
> 
> I bet she does look better in person.Our new doe looks better in person too. And once she gets in better condition she will be absolutely gorgeous. Hopefully by that time we will have her not so shy too. I don't have to have her under your feet friendly but definately would like her to be not scared of us getting near her. She tends to be on one side of the lot while our boys are on the other side when they are out together. She needs some TLC, but we have a small enough herd that she can get that from us.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What kind is she? Do you have pictures of her on your journal?
> There is a La Mancha doe here, Milly, and she is on your heels all the time. You can let her out of any fencing and she will just stay with you. She doesn't need a lead, either. Sometimes it's not fun because she loves to bolt out any gate now that she has been spoiled. LOL
Click to expand...

She is a pygmy. She is a year old but small for her age. I have her story on my journal. I have an old picture of her that was taken by the previous owner in my journal as well. I have some recent pictures of her on my phone I just have to get them off of it and on here. I'll be trying to take some new pictures this weekend. I've got teenage chicks that I need to show off and of course I need to get a picture of the new chick that our broody hatched out Friday too, along with the goats. My DH has a decent picture of her on his phone I need to get too.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

I'll go check it out. How old would a teenage chick be? lol Maybe 13-15 weeks?
I read somewhere that Pygmy's are actually a species of goat and not a breed. I only found it in one place and could not find anything else on it, so it may not be true. It is interesting though. First time I had ever heard it.


----------



## marlowmanor

Straw Hat Kikos said:
			
		

> I'll go check it out. How old would a teenage chick be? lol Maybe 13-15 weeks?
> I read somewhere that Pygmy's are actually a species of goat and not a breed. I only found it in one place and could not find anything else on it, so it may not be true. It is interesting though. First time I had ever heard it. : )


Yep, these teenage chicks are 12-13 weeks old. I've never heard of pygmies being a species of goat rather than a breed. I know that both pygmies and NDs are decended from the same species of goat though. People just bred for different traits and made the 2 different breeds.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Yeah, I'm not sure I believe it, as I only found it in one place and nowhere else.
Here's something for all with goats. It's a ten question quiz. You get a new quiz every time but you do see repeat questions.
http://www2.luresext.edu/goats/goat_quiz.htm


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

I built a hay feeder today. Pictures come tomorrow. It will hold a bale of hay and has a catch pan along with a feeder built in.


----------



## Symphony

I tried to build a catcher pan for my horses but it was in vain.


----------



## jodief100

Pssst- did you see the pictures of my newest kiko kids on my journal?


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

jodief100 said:
			
		

> Pssst- did you see the pictures of my newest kiko kids on my journal?


I sure did. They are adorable.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Symphony said:
			
		

> I tried to build a catcher pan for my horses but it was in vain.


LOL^^^


----------



## jodief100

Straw Hat Kikos said:
			
		

> jodief100 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pssst- did you see the pictures of my newest kiko kids on my journal?
> 
> 
> 
> I sure did. They are so cute. lol
Click to expand...

Thanks!  I think they are adorable.  Momma is 25% boer so they do have a bit of size to them.  

When do we get to see the new hay feeder?


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Hopefully today. I wasn't able to finish it yesterday. Hopefully I'll finish it today and show it to you guys.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

So all day I have been super busy helping a friend move, but I'm home now. The hay holder is just about done. It's good enough to hold hay but not all the way done. I will put the pictures up here tonight. I also have some new pictures of some of the goats and Callie.

I had to take the buck's shelter down today. I had a make-shift shelter for them made of some cattle panels and some trees. It holds three goats and three dogs, so it's good size. But I took the cattle panels down to cut them up for the hay feeder.

Today was a LONG and tiring day. Glad it is over.

@jodief100 
You said the momma is 25% Boer, what's the rest of her?


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

HAHA You guys didn't think I would do it did you? Well here I am finally doing what I said I would. lol







This is the side view. It's not done. It has more done on it but I don't have pictures of it yet. 





On the sides (along the "X" parts is where the cattle panels will go to hold the hay in.





The bottom there is there to catch the hay the are trying to waste. lol







Callie






Edited and pictures removed


----------



## marlowmanor

Straw Hat Kikos said:
			
		

> HAHA You guys didn't think I would do it did you? Well here I am finally doing what I said I would. lol
> 
> 
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/6788_june_2012_051.jpg
> This is the side view. It's not done. It has more done on it but I don't have pictures of it yet.
> 
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/6788_june_2012_030.jpg
> On the sides (along the "X" parts is where the cattle panels will go to hold the hay in.
> 
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/6788_june_2012_031.jpg
> The bottom there is there to catch the hay the are trying to waste. lol
> 
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/6788_june_2012_033.jpg
> Smudge is on it. She's trying to get away from the roosters. I am also going to put some PVC pipe on the sides as feed troughs. 2 in 1. : )
> 
> 
> 
> Below are pictures of the coop.
> 
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/6788_june_2012_061.jpg
> 
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/6788_june_2012_059.jpg
> 
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/6788_june_2012_055.jpg
> There are about 175 bird in the coop, but they are in the rafters above.
> 
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/6788_june_2012_0520.jpg
> This is part of the feed storage area of the coop. In the steel tub there is chicken feed, chick feed, and goat feed. Also a toolbox. game bird starter is in the little bucket.
> 
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/6788_june_2012_0530.jpg
> The cans hold goat feed, chicken feed, chick starter, and scratch grains.
> 
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/6788_june_2012_0540.jpg
> The bin holds one bale of compressed alfalfa hay. Not going to be using it anymore. To the right is part of a bale of straw. The storage area is mostly empty. Most of the time there are lots more straw, hay, bedding, and feed in there.
> 
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/6788_june_2012_047.jpg
> This is what I feed my goats.
> 
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/6788_june_2012_043.jpg
> Callie!!
> 
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/6788_june_2012_040.jpg
> 
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/6788_june_2012_039.jpg
> 
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/6788_june_2012_036.jpg
> 
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/6788_june_2012_042.jpg
> Moses.
> 
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/6788_june_2012_045.jpg
> Caleb. He looks like he has crazy eyes!! Just the camera thought. He's scratching his back. lol
> 
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/6788_june_2012_026.jpg
> Alana with her big--- horns!!
> 
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/6788_june_2012_028.jpg
> 
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/6788_june_2012_023.jpg
> Penedesenca rooster.
> 
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/6788_june_2012_022.jpg
> Again.
> 
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/6788_june_2012_017.jpg
> Empordanesa rooster.
> 
> Yes, I know it is a ton of pictures!!  I hope you like them!!


So are the names before the roosters the breeds? If so I will have to look up those breeds. Those are some impressive looking roosters. I see you have cochins too(well at least 1!). Nice hay feeder. I need to get my DH to build one for our goats.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Yes those are the breeds. Very rare too. They lay (not the roosters, of course) very dark eggs. It's also very hard to find them. I'm trying to get some pictures of the hens but the are almost feral chickens so good luck getting close to them. Thanks you about the hay feeder. Hoping to finish it up today. It only have a few more minutes of work left on it.


----------



## marlowmanor

We added some diversity to our small flock this year. We got 10 chicks of a variety of breeds from a local guy. Those include cochins (incuding a frizzle cochin), a polish, a turken, white leghorns (my DHs choice), Ameracuanas, and a mixed one that I believe is an EE/polish cross (that one ended up being a roo but it is pretty neat looking too). Out of my 10 chicks I only ended up with 2 cockerals so I think they will get to stay since we sold our adult roosters a month or so ago. I've got pictures up on my journal of my teenage chicks  if you want to see them. We only have 17 chickens (6 adult hens, 10 teenagers, 1 chick we just had hatch from our broody).


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

I saw them. I love leghorns. Some people don't like them at all but I think the're great. I also love the white egg. lol I do love polishs and I like Turkens to eat. lol EE's are good chickens. I also saw your goats.


----------



## marlowmanor

Straw Hat Kikos said:
			
		

> I saw them!! I love leghorns. Some people don't like them at all but I think the're great. I also love the white egg. lol There is a white frizzle cochin here. I can't stand her. I do not like frizzles. I do love polishs and I like Turkens to eat. lol EE's are good chickens!! I also saw your goats. So cute. ; )


Send the white frizzle cochin over here!  You can't eat my turken!  I was just glad that alot of the unique breeds we got that I really wanted to be hens ended up being hens. DH wanted the leghorns for their white eggs. He won't eat eggs from our chickens though so I have no clue why he wanted them. They are nice looking though. The polish, turken and frizzle were the ones I particularly wanted that DH wasn't huge fans of. I wouldn't mind a couple more polish hens personally. I like their look. My turken is neat looking but I can handle just having one of them too. I should have gotten some pictures of the adult hens too while I was taking pictures. Maybe today or sometime this week I'll do that. One of my RIRs was pecking my toes while I was taking pictures yesterday!


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

It's been forever, but I'm back. lol I have had no time this week.

Today I got 25 bales of hay from a neighbor and then went over to another neighbor's house and raked up alot of grass hay that he cut and I will use as hay. There is about 10-12 square bales of hay, if I were to bale them, which I won't. I will just make a hay stack, and besides the goats will eat it up pretty quickly. And then there is another field that he will cut soon and it has about 30 bales of hay in it. So that's really cool. That's about 65-70 bales of hay. I also cleaned out the wasted hay in the Kiko does shelter and moved the stuff in it around for some ventilation.


----------



## Roll farms

I used to have Penedesencas.  Very pretty birds.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Yeah those birds are crazy! They are feral birds. They need nothing. Mine aren't very people friendly and they eat almost no food and they live in the woods. You almost never see them. They are very pretty though, when you do see them.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Today all the rest of the hay was raked up and brought over to the house. There is now a huge hay stack out back now. The goats really like it too. It's not the greatest hay for them but it won't hurt them and it does fill their bellies. I am going to be mixing in the good hay with it that way they get what the need. That took up most of the day and tomorrow I am getting some more stuff for the electric fence. That way I can move them all over the place throughout the woods. Oh and Callie got her rabies today. A little late but it won't hurt anything.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Today was pretty cool. I got to go help out a neighbor down the street get some feed for all her animals. She is an older lady so she needed some help. I love going to help her out because I get to see her sheep, goats, and cows! She has two Boer does and a Boer buck, Percy. Percy is a very nice buck. She also has 6 sheep, which btw I get to help sheer and handle tomorrow. Best of all I get to see her dozen Holstein steers!! I got to feed them today too. Tomorrow I get to do some work with the sheep. It's going to be fun. I don't know if I already said this but the hay feeder has been done and the does have been eating up a storm. I fill that thing with hay and they eat it all. I think they are starting to get full now after a few days because they didn't finish it all. Oh and Moses has so much red and black on him now. When he gets bigger he is going to be a beautiful buck.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Today I went over and helped her with her sheep. A guy came over to shear them, but I had to move them around and handle them. We had to man handle them a bit. I am trying to lead the dang thing it it being a sheep doesn't like that so it lays down. Sheep... Got to hang with the cows a little bit again and of course her big Boers and their kids. We also put the kids ear tags in. It wasn't much work but it was fun. I wish I had her land. Not this Friday but next one we are going to the sale here. I'm most def not buying anything but it is fun to go. They do goats, sheep, pigs, cattle, llamas and more there.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Today I took some pictures of some of the animals. I didn't do much with them today other than give them lots of water. Here's the pictures.






Callie





Moses and Caleb.





I love the concrete pad. It makes easy clean up.





Last one.

Edited and pictures removed


----------



## autumnprairie

love the pics and your hay feeder. I need to rework my hay feeder and I am looking for ideas.  How do you like the hay feeder is there anything you would change ?


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

I love the hay feeder. If I were to change something it would be to make the catch shelf a little longer out. That way it catches more hay.

btw it doesn't look very pretty because it was made of wood laying around.


----------



## Fierlin

Straw Hat Kikos said:
			
		

> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/6788_june_2012_023.jpg
> Penedesenca rooster.
> 
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/6788_june_2012_022.jpg
> Again.
> 
> Yes, I know it is a ton of pictures!!  I hope you like them!!


These guys are very nice-looking!


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Thank you. They are very easy to take care of. They are like feral birds so they need almost no care. Let me tell you how crazy they are. When I was first moving them outside for they first time the one flew out of my arms and ran into the woods. We looked for a good bit of time but was not able to find it. Keep in mind that this bird is 8-10 weeks old. Well a few days later we had a snow storm. I would have sworn this bird is dead. Nope. It lived in the woods and snow for a week and would come up to the edge of the woods just to see how things were going but as soon as it saw you, back in it went. It was a Pena girl. We were finally able to catch her and put her with the rest. These bird survive!! I mean a weak in snow with out chick feed or water and yet it lives??


----------



## Fierlin

That's an awesome story. 
That bird must've had one heck of a thick skin ... literally 

And 8-10 weeks too, at that age our chickens were still practically hiding under us when we took them outside. Hehe.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

I know.They are some crazy but really neat birds.


----------



## Fierlin

Only ever had sex link chickens here, I would love a wacky breed  or two eventually.

brb, I have to switch computers.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

.


----------



## Fierlin

Wow. That's huge. 
I have three. Yaaay... *applause dies down*  (Probably soon to be two, we have one that attacks the younger pullets)


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Names for them? Which one is in your avatar?


----------



## Fierlin

That's Eggie, ye olden chicken.  
She was nicer when she was younger. (That picture was taken a couple of years ago, now her feathers have faded quite a bit.)

The other two are LT and Chirpy/Cherry, nobody's sure.  You got names for yours?


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Not anymore. Long story there.

How old is she? Most sex-links live to only 3 maybe 4 years because they lay so many eggs.


----------



## Fierlin

Yeah, I suppose that's true. 
Eggie is coming up to 4 years in September. Her friend Feathers, from the same group, died in April last year. It's a pity, she was a hoot and a half too.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

hahah really? Red, was the only red sex link at the time and she laid every single day for almost a year until she got sick. She missed a few days when that happened. It was close to 300 days, and never missed a day. She was a good girl.

We get about 30 eggs a day right now and I have kept track of every egg laid, which is very very hard to do, but anyway, we are coming up on 10,000 eggs. There is about 350 eggs in the egg fridge right now. We sell alot.


----------



## Fierlin

10,000.  That's intense. We've only ever had the four hens, and you're right they are pretty reliable. I gave up trying to keep a tally of the eggs when the hens started laying in each others' nests.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

hahaha That number is all eggs of all birds combined.


----------



## Fierlin

I just had a scan through the first post. 
Dang, driving a tractor would be cool.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

5 minute warning. I'm going to bed in 5.


----------



## marlowmanor

How long did it take to build that hay feeder? We need to build one before we go on vacation. Yours looks pretty simple and something that maybe we could get built. We are planning to build something this weekend.

My dad told me a simple idea to use. He said you can buy the huge water containers that come with the metal holder. Take the tank out of the metal holder and use the metal holder as a hay feeder. I like that idea but I can't find the tanks with the holders cheap. Everyone wants $40 and up for those water tanks. We can build something cheaper than that.

I think I am going to copy those pictures and put them on a word document to show my DH. If you don't mind. Makes it easier that way than having to search on BYH threads for it.


----------



## marlowmanor

As for egg selling. I'm glad y'all have customers to buy all those eggs. I'm selling mine cheap, have an ad on CL for them and the only person I am able to sell them to is my parents! So every 2 weeks or so they buy all the eggs we have. My DH refuses to eat eggs from our backyard, but he doesn't eat eggs often either. I don't use that many eggs on a regular basis so selling all we get works well. Right now though we only have 6 adult hens that are laying age. 2 of those are broody (1 already has a 3 week old chick, the other is sitting on eggs) so right now we are down to 4 hens laying. My leghorn teenagers should be laying pretty soon so that will give us a couple more eggs. When all the teenagers start laying I will be overrun with eggs. I am hoping to get more customers before then. We have a sign for our yard made up but we haven't put it up yet.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

marlowmanor said:
			
		

> How long did it take to build that hay feeder? We need to build one before we go on vacation. Yours looks pretty simple and something that maybe we could get built. We are planning to build something this weekend.
> 
> My dad told me a simple idea to use. He said you can buy the huge water containers that come with the metal holder. Take the tank out of the metal holder and use the metal holder as a hay feeder. I like that idea but I can't find the tanks with the holders cheap. Everyone wants $40 and up for those water tanks. We can build something cheaper than that.
> 
> I think I am going to copy those pictures and put them on a word document to show my DH. If you don't mind. Makes it easier that way than having to search on BYH threads for it.


It only took an hour or so. Most of it was finding and cutting the wood. I would say the longest part was putting the boards on the catch tray. It was very easy and fast.

Sure that's fine.


----------



## marlowmanor

Straw Hat Kikos said:
			
		

> marlowmanor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How long did it take to build that hay feeder? We need to build one before we go on vacation. Yours looks pretty simple and something that maybe we could get built. We are planning to build something this weekend.
> 
> My dad told me a simple idea to use. He said you can buy the huge water containers that come with the metal holder. Take the tank out of the metal holder and use the metal holder as a hay feeder. I like that idea but I can't find the tanks with the holders cheap. Everyone wants $40 and up for those water tanks. We can build something cheaper than that.
> 
> I think I am going to copy those pictures and put them on a word document to show my DH. If you don't mind. Makes it easier that way than having to search on BYH threads for it.
> 
> 
> 
> It only took an hour or so. Most of it was finding and cutting the wood. I would say the longest part was putting the boards on the catch tray. It was very easy and fast.
> 
> Sure that's fine.
Click to expand...

Good to hear it was pretty easy to do. I know there is scrap wood around, I think my FIL has a whole stack of it over at his house. I'm thinking about using some of our fencing for the area you have cattle panels in. I'm figuring we could cut out some of it and make bigger holes.

DH has also talked about using the big plastic barrels we have to make a hay feeder somehow. I don't know how he plans on that working though.

I'll have to remember to get pictures of what we end up making.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Yeah show us pictures when you're done. If you don't have cattle panels then use fencing. Just make sure they can't cut themselves on it. What I would do with those barrels is, make them into a water system. You could raise it up and put a drain at the bottom and a bucket underneath.  You could also put one of those self filling sinks (that's what I call them) in it. That way you don't have to fill any waterers until the have finished drinking 40-50 gallons of water.


----------



## marlowmanor

We actually got a very large barrel from my dad and cut it. We made 2 large water buckets out of it. I'll have to get pictures of them. Nothing fancy but they hold a lot of water. We actually have one set out in their lot  and one in the shaded dog lot that we used to lock them up in at night. They have yet to totally empty one of them. But we fill them up when they get about halfway empty though. 

The barrels we have are some DH was able to get from his workplace. They aren't as big as the 55 gallon ones you find on CL, but they are big enough to hold a bag and a half of feed. We have used most of them for food storage, but still have a couple left over we need to find a use for.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Well not much today. I checked on the goats and got them water. You know, the normal. Thankfully it was cooler but it was still hot. Arianna's papers finally came in! Been waiting forever for them. I can't complain though because the NKR does a great job with everything they do. I am going to be putting up hot wire atop the field fencing because "D" the BAD Pyr just jumps the fence anytime he wants out and comes strolling up to the house and stands at the door. I know I said that Pyr's don't jump fences and I was WRONG!! Bad "D" just goes over anytime he wants. I call it "falling the fence" because he kind of jumps up on and falls over. It's funny. He's been doing this about a week I think. The buck area is partially connected to the Kiko doe area and that's the area he likes better so that's where he goes. Bad dog.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Well today I woke up to, "Hey, you need to get up and get Callie. She's eating the goose." So I get up and go out there and there she is, sitting over the smallest goose not allowing any of the other dogs to come near it. Last night we put all the dogs, Callie and three Pyrs, out in the biggest field to run around and play. The geese and ducks were locked in a kennel so the dog WOULD NOT eat them, but the smallest goose had a death wish. That goose always went thru the fencing to the displeasure of the mamma and daddy geese. Well this time he was killed. I don't know who killed him/her but Callie had it. She is about 50 pounds smaller than the big boys and would not let them have it. I went out there and they boys come running up like, "Help, help, she wont let us have it." I walked over and took care of Cal. I also paid her no attention for the day. Every time I walk by she looks up at me and only half-way opens her eyes and just barely wags her tail and I tell her she bad and she looks away. I hate doing it but she need to learn. She was a bad girl. It's so funny because ever time I have to discipline her all she does is lay around. She never gets up and does her normal stuff. She just lays around depressed all day. I'll talk to her tomorrow though. Other than that not much happened with the animals today.


----------



## elevan

Sorry about the goose


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

It's fine. It was going to be eaten when it got bigger anyway. It's just not good she killed it. :/


----------



## bjjohns

Straw Hat Kikos said:
			
		

> I love the hay feeder. If I were to change something it would be to make the catch shelf a little longer out. That way it catches more hay. The reason I made it smaller is because my Nigerians will be eating out of it too. I might just make a different one for them. When the Kikos go into the woods I will make a cover or roof so it doesn't get wet. But overall I think it is a great hay feeder.
> 
> btw it doesn't look very pretty because it was made of wood laying around.


Heck, all my stuff looks like that. You should see my run-in shed.

Quick question, wouldn't it catch better if you put the flat boards on the bottom? Making a 3 1/2" catch lip?


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

I thought of that but then I would have to nail the boards up and when the goats put the front feet up there it could push the boards right out. The boards were to small to screw in.


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=)

Cute goats, and i LOVE your hay feeder, gonna be stealing the idea  We need to make one.

Just thought Id read up on your journal. 

Is tha t hay feeder small enough for NDs? I know you said you'd want the lip bigger so it would catch more hy but seems like they would just climb on it, lol, (ours climb)

And how often do you worm your NDs? Just wondering, this is my first time 'goating' LOL


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

CochinBrahmaLover=) said:
			
		

> Cute goats, and i LOVE your hay feeder, gonna be stealing the idea  We need to make one.
> 
> Just thought Id read up on your journal.
> 
> Is tha t hay feeder small enough for NDs? I know you said you'd want the lip bigger so it would catch more hy but seems like they would just climb on it, lol, (ours climb)
> 
> And how often do you worm your NDs? Just wondering, this is my first time 'goating' LOL


Thank you. Go ahead and make one. It works great! It would be fine for Nigerians but if you wanted to you could make it smaller. With it being big you would have to put it under cover because they would not be able to finish all the hay in a day. The Kikos don't climb on it. Arianna will put her front legs on the lip to eat from the top but nobody climbs on it. It would be very hard for them to do that when it is full of hay because they can't jump to the top and the shelf is not big enough for them to stand on. 

All of the goats here are very good against worms. Several of my Kikos have not been wormed and the rest have had one or two wormings.


----------



## elevan

You can deworm when a goat is pregnant.  You just shouldn't use Valbazen when pregnant.  Other dewormers are safe.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

elevan said:
			
		

> You can deworm when a goat is pregnant.  You just shouldn't use Valbazen when pregnant.  Other dewormers are safe.


Did not know that. I was told you can't. Thank you.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

My 800th post.

btw how is your hay feeder working out marlowmanor?


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=)

Straw Hat Kikos said:
			
		

> CochinBrahmaLover=) said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cute goats, and i LOVE your hay feeder, gonna be stealing the idea  We need to make one.
> 
> Just thought Id read up on your journal.
> 
> Is tha t hay feeder small enough for NDs? I know you said you'd want the lip bigger so it would catch more hy but seems like they would just climb on it, lol, (ours climb)
> 
> And how often do you worm your NDs? Just wondering, this is my first time 'goating' LOL
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you. Go ahead and make one. It works great!! It would be fine for Nigerians but if you wanted to you could make it smaller. With it being big you would have to put it under cover because they would not be able to finish all the hay in a day. The Kikos don't climb on it. Ariana will put her front legs on the lip to eat from the top but nobody climbs on it. It would be very hard for them to do that when it is full of hay because they can't jump to the top and the shelf is not big enough for them to stand on.
> 
> All of the goats here are very good against worms. Several of my Kikos have never been wormed and the Nigerians have been wormed twice in over a year. They did not really need it but I wanted to give it before they were breed because you can't worm them when they're pregnant and if they were to get worms when they were pregnant we couldn't do anything about it. You should look up FAMACHA. That will help with knowing when to worm.
Click to expand...

Thanks for the info  

Gonna be building the hay feeder later- Dont have enough wood and gonna go to a garage sale on Sat to buy wood then use it to build a goat shed


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Cool. GL on it.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

It is raining!!!! For the first time in close to 2 weeks it is raining!! It has been 90-100+ degrees everyday for the last 2 weeks with no rain but it is now storming. Awesome!!


----------



## Symphony

Congrats, we got some this morning too.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Well the rain was a bit of a disappointment. It only rained for about 20 minutes and it didn't rain much when it did. It was supposed to rain for a few hours but of course it didn't. Earlier today I went out after it rained to check on the Kiko does and uncover the hay (it was tarped) and when I went around the corner Alana is standing in the hay feeder! She looks up and sees me and I say, "What are you doing? Get out of there!," and she looks up at me and just stares. I said, "Yeah I'm talking to you. Get outa there." She is still looking at me and then she starts chewing the hay that was in her mouth. Anyone with goats knows how funny it is when they do that. They are looking at you and then just start chewing. 

Oh and Callie is such a good dog. At just nine weeks she was barking at things she thought was strange, like dogs at night or something moving at night. Well she is 5 months and she is ready to guard. She couldn't kill something yet but this dog can be scary. If you go thru the back of the woods or go back there at night she will bark like crazy at you. When she knows its you she stops and wants you to love on her and say hi, but if she doesn't know its you, look out. I went out earlier and it was dark. She is 400 feet away in the woods and somehow sees me and starts barking. I yelled that it was me and she just stops. If you go thru the woods, day or night, she lets you know shes there. Luckily she doesn't bark all day or night, at least not yet  Aside from not being able to kill anything yet she is ready. lol She is the most alert and smart dog I have seen.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Hay feeder with hay.





Callie.

Edited and pictures removed


----------



## BarredRockMomma

I like that feeder, I think I will be borrowing from your design this weekend. 

Callie is a beautiful dog good luck with her.


----------



## BarredRockMomma

Found 2 does for sale in your state

http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/viewtopic.php?id=20632


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Go for it! Thank you about Callie. She is a very good girl.


Today it stormed and it RAINED...hard. I think we got about 2 inches of it. It was coming down so hard you couldn't see 75' in front of you.  Well I had to go out in it. Yep. One of the Pyrs was freaking out and wouldn't go in the shelter. Callie was just sitting looking at me so I went to check if the bucks were under the shelter and Callie followed and went in with them. She just laid down with them until it was over. The shelter is not too great right now but it has never leaked water and the ground always stays dry. Well because it rained so hard the top was leaking a bit of water but the bottom had water on it so the bucks just stood but Cal didn't mind. After it all stopped I went out and she was all wet and was darker because of the dirt. Oh and Alana kicked Sis out of their shelter so I had to catch her and put her back in and tell Alona she better not do that anymore. She didn't. After a few hours it all died down and I went out, with some help, and almost finished my electric fence for the does. It will be done tomorrow though.

Callie is such a good dog. I go up to the gate and shes waiting for me, of course, so I open it up and step in. She throws her arms around my shoulders and gives me love.


----------



## DonnaBelle

I'm glad you guys got your rain, we are dry with 3 inch cracks in the ground.

Maybe to get some Sunday night.  At least the temps are supposed to be cooler.

I may stand outside in it too, as a matter of fact, I think I will.  Good idea.

DonnaBelle


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

DonnaBelle said:
			
		

> I'm glad you guys got your rain, we are dry with 3 inch cracks in the ground.
> 
> Maybe to get some Sunday night.  At least the temps are supposed to be cooler.
> 
> I may stand outside in it too, as a matter of fact, I think I will.  Good idea.
> 
> DonnaBelle


Wow, that dry? I hope you get that rain you need.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Well from 10:00 till 7:30 then from 8:00-9:00 I was outside working. The big buck area, the area where the does are, and the new pretty large area that will last the Kiko does about 2 weeks now has hot wire on it. The top of the buck and the doe areas were fenced with the hot wire and we also made a whole new area with 5 strands and it stands about 4 ft tall. The does will go in tomorrow along with Callie. The Pyrs love to jump on the fence and sometimes go over. Well they have both been shocked. They freaked out too. The one is in the house now and the other looks as if he has learned. We'll see more tomorrow. Oh, and also I will take before and after pictures of the Kiko doe area because the can and will clear and area in no time. It is so lush and green but in a few weeks it will be bare. Callie has not been shocked yet because she doesn't jump up on the fence. It's gonna suck when she does. btw this charger was given to me and it is POWERFUL!!! I have gotten myself a few times and wow.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

We got the last odds and ends of the fence done. I put the does in there a few hours ago and I just put them up a few minutes ago. You should see them. They are so huge!! They have been eating like crazy and you can see it on them and in the woods. I took before pictures and soon I'll take after pictures. I also have pictures of some chickens and Callie when she was wet.





This is where the does are. FOOD EVERYWHERE!


















































All of the above are pictures taken from inside the doe area that will be moved in a few weeks.











Edited and pictures removed


----------



## SDBoerGoats

Awesome place for your goats! Tons of goodies to nibble on. IT has been HOT here, 105 today, and now it's looking like thunderstorms. Weather update says "dangerous storm" with 60 mph winds and quarter size hail, and to get your self and animals inside. Well, it may or may not hit us. Thunderstorms have a tendency to go around us, but we get them sometimes. We could sure use the rain, but not the winds and damaging hail!


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

It was 102 today here and it is going to storm tonight too. Luckily we won't get real bad storms. It really is a great place for them. My bucks have the field fencing and it stays there. I think you can see a side of it in a picture. I will be making portable electric fence areas like this one and move them around after they have eaten most of the food. I has access to about 30 acres where I can do this so the should always have food. haha


----------



## Symphony

Those Does are going to love all those bushes and vines to eat.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Sorry. I have had NO time lately and still don't have any right now. I just wanted to share these pictures of Moses and others.

But yes, Moses has never been wormed.

Edited and pictures removed


----------



## autumnprairie

love the pictures thanks for sharing
 on not having to worm


----------



## marlowmanor

Just caught up on your journal. Being without internet for a week and a half gets me behind! You should have some happy does with that new lot for them. My inlaws have a large wooded, weedy area that I told them if they fenced it in my goats would be in goat heaven and they coud get it all cleared. Looks like you've got some kudzoo in there too.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

This week was so much work and very tiring. As you know I spent all day last SAT and SUN doing the electric fence and moving the does out there. They have eaten about half of it already. Almost time to move it again.  I also spent all this week, in the rain I might add, cleaning up the yard and fields, making sure it is all in order. NPIP also came out THUR to test all the chickens, geese, ducks, and turkeys. Now they all have their NPIP bands and we're all good there. Heidi is getting very close to her due date and now has a little bag. She looks so fat too. lol


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

marlowmanor said:
			
		

> Just caught up on your journal. Being without internet for a week and a half gets me behind! You should have some happy does with that new lot for them. My inlaws have a large wooded, weedy area that I told them if they fenced it in my goats would be in goat heaven and they coud get it all cleared. Looks like you've got some kudzoo in there too.


Are they going to fence it in? idk if there is kudzoo in there or not. I do know that their are many, many thorn vines and the leaves from them are goats favorite!!


----------



## marlowmanor

Straw Hat Kikos said:
			
		

> marlowmanor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just caught up on your journal. Being without internet for a week and a half gets me behind! You should have some happy does with that new lot for them. My inlaws have a large wooded, weedy area that I told them if they fenced it in my goats would be in goat heaven and they coud get it all cleared. Looks like you've got some kudzoo in there too.
> 
> 
> 
> Are they going to fence it in? idk if there is kudzoo in there or not. I do know that their are many, many thorn vines and the leaves from them are goats favorite!!
Click to expand...

It was talked about when we first got goats that the inlaws would fence off some of their brushy areas for the goats but it never got done. Now that FIL has a job in SC him and MIL are there during the week and only come back on weekends and not necessarily every weekend either. The area is mostly hillside but has tons of brush that I know the goats would love. We just need an inexpensive way to fence in the area so it is safe for the goats and keeps them confined.

I have a couple ideas in mind now but I have to figure out how they may or may not work and run them by DH and the inlaws.

My goats love the briar bushes that they can get to or that we cut down when we cut browse for them. They eat them like candy!  We have tons of kudzoo over here and MIL was just saying this weekend when I mentioned that they should fence in someof their brushy areas that she would love to be able to unleash the goats on the kudzoo!


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

A pretty cheap and easy way to make portable fencing is electric. You just spend some time training them to it and they don't want to touch it again. Your goats would be easy cuz they are pretty small. As long as you do T-posts on corners you can do those little plastic or medal round posts with 4 strands. It works good and is pretty inexpensive, easy to move, easy to put up. It's a win-win.


----------



## marlowmanor

Straw Hat Kikos said:
			
		

> A pretty cheap and easy way to make portable fencing is electric. You just spend some time training them to it and they don't want to touch it again. Your goats would be easy cuz they are pretty small. As long as you do T-posts on corners you can do those little plastic or medal round posts with 4 strands. It works good and is pretty inexpensive, easy to move, easy to put up. It's a win-win!!


We don't even have electric on the goat lot right now though DH and I have discussed it a little. The main reason we don't have it on there is because of our kids.  I can definately price it though.

We have plenty of the regular field fencing we used for the goat lot at our house that we could likely use in the brushy area the only thing is that the t posts are so expensive it keeps us from using it somewhere else. I will mention the electric idea to DH though and maybe even price it so that the inlaws and DH can discuss it. We could even move it to some of our own yard that needs to be trimmed down. We have a hillside area in our front yard that can't be mowed easily that the goats would be useful for.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Yes the children would need to be trained to it too. lol I do see your point. The thing about electric fences is that the kind of charge gives an unpleasant feeling but can not do any damage to you. But with little kids that could defiantly be an issue. The biggest price in an electric fence is the charger which can be a bit high because it has to all come at once. With wire or anything else in an electric fence you could get bit by bit so it doesn't kill you but the charger is expensive. You would only need a few T-posts, just on the corners. And yes, I agree they are expensive. On my field fence (buck pen) I have T-Posts every 8 ft. I have more than 30 of them. I also have 12 for my electric fence because I have to make so many turns, it being in the woods and all.


----------



## marlowmanor

Yeah teh oldest 2 boys have been shocked before by the electric fence when we have been visiting my dad. The youngest one hasn't gotten it yet and he is the one who is the most stubborn. Knowing him he wouldn't learn the first time and would end up getting shocked a couple times more! 
I've got another fencing idea in mind but I have to figure out how to do it. We have the chainlink dog lot that is used as one shelter and is useful if we need to lock up the goats out of the lot for a while. If we got a few more panels for it to make it larger and put wheels on it I bet we could use it as portable fencing for the goats. Then I know they are secure in it and we could move it around so they could do the brush clearing. Then we really don't have a ton of expense in it and it's safe for both goats and human kids.


----------



## redtailgal

It's been my experience that kids learn the fence pretty well, lol.  Lil david for instance went outside to the goats.......I said "dont touch the fence", sooooo he looked me right in the eye and grabbed the fence.  

His reaction was shocking!  IT was a valuable lesson, he learned not to touch the fence and he learned that when he doenst do as I say, bad things happen.

ug.....could not imagine trying to keep goats around here without the electric fence


----------



## 20kidsonhill

redtailgal said:
			
		

> It's been my experience that kids learn the fence pretty well, lol.  Lil david for instance went outside to the goats.......I said "dont touch the fence", sooooo he looked me right in the eye and grabbed the fence.
> 
> His reaction was shocking!  IT was a valuable lesson, he learned not to touch the fence and he learned that when he doenst do as I say, bad things happen.
> 
> ug.....could not imagine trying to keep goats around here without the electric fence


x2 on the electric fence, it really helps when raising goats. And we have lots of children on our property, they learn very quickly to ask about the fencing and not touch it. And like you said redtial, If they don't listen and grab it they have learned a valuable lesson about listening.


----------



## autumnprairie

redtailgal said:
			
		

> It's been my experience that kids learn the fence pretty well, lol.  Lil david for instance went outside to the goats.......I said "dont touch the fence", sooooo he looked me right in the eye and grabbed the fence.
> 
> His reaction was shocking!  IT was a valuable lesson, he learned not to touch the fence and he learned that when he doenst do as I say, bad things happen.
> 
> ug.....could not imagine trying to keep goats around here without the electric fence


----------



## Vickir73

I can't do electric fencing - forget the kids - I'd constantly be shocking myself - next to electric what type of wire is best to use for my buck pen that I will be planning / constructing in the next month or so?  I can't remember the name of the wire I have right now for the doe pen, but it's the kind that the holes start out small on the bottom and get bigger as you go toward the top.  I could probably post a pic, but got a roll of it from the lumber company.  I think they called it livestock wire - I don't remember.  

Do you use t-posts or wooden posts in your buck pen?


----------



## autumnprairie

Vickir73 said:
			
		

> I can't do electric fencing - forget the kids - I'd constantly be shocking myself - next to electric what type of wire is best to use for my buck pen that I will be planning / constructing in the next month or so?  I can't remember the name of the wire I have right now for the doe pen, but it's the kind that the holes start out small on the bottom and get bigger as you go toward the top.  I could probably post a pic, but got a roll of it from the lumber company.  I think they called it livestock wire - I don't remember.
> 
> Do you use t-posts or wooden posts in your buck pen?


I would use cattle panel for your buck pen if you can't use  electric it is a stiffer fence and use wooden posts for your corners


----------



## 20kidsonhill

I was laid out on my back a couple weeks ago, while reaching through the wooven fencing dumping out the water pail and hit the electic fence.  My husband had been working hard making sure the fencer was working well, because we were trying to get a side field to have better electricity to it. I can tell you that was one of the because jolts I have ever gotten from the fence. I wasn't sure my heart was beating for a few seconds.


----------



## 20kidsonhill

autumnprairie said:
			
		

> Vickir73 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't do electric fencing - forget the kids - I'd constantly be shocking myself - next to electric what type of wire is best to use for my buck pen that I will be planning / constructing in the next month or so?  I can't remember the name of the wire I have right now for the doe pen, but it's the kind that the holes start out small on the bottom and get bigger as you go toward the top.  I could probably post a pic, but got a roll of it from the lumber company.  I think they called it livestock wire - I don't remember.
> 
> Do you use t-posts or wooden posts in your buck pen?
> 
> 
> 
> I would use cattle panel for your buck pen if you can't use  electric it is a stiffer fence and use wooden posts for your corners
Click to expand...

Hog panel would work or a heavy 4x4 goat panel, but get the thicker wire.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

For my fencing I use field fencing. http://www.tractorsupply.com/genera...cal-stays-39-in-h-12-5-ga-filler-wire-3610147

I use 6 in. wood posts for every starting and ending point. That includes every change of angle, even if it is small. I use the same wood posts for brace posts. The are angled so it is like triangles. If I have a long stretch (I have one that is 170 ft long) I wil use a wood post or two in the middle for extra strength. 

I use 6 ft T-posts every 8 ft. My fence is stretched so tight it will start to pull the posts out of the ground. When that happens I stop pulling. I use 2 come-alongs to pull the fence.

I put 5 T-clips on every T-post and use staples to attach it to the wood posts. My buck fence is so tight.

I have pictures but I'm not on the right computer to upload them to BYH so 'll do it later. My electric has T-posts for all changes of angles and smaller round posts for everything in between. I do have to say the I do not think my goats would ever get out of the field fence (unless the Kikos find out they can jump) so it will contain them. But the electric fence is awesome because you can move it and it is cheap. Yesterday the fence was off for 80% of the day (I was working in there) and they never got out because they are so trained to it and goats do NOT like getting shocked. I, on the other hand, am a little different. I like a little juicing every once and awhile. lol That's how I test the fence. hahaha Oh, and the charger is real old so I don't know the specs on it but I do know it is POWERFUL


----------



## marlowmanor

Straw Hat Kikos said:
			
		

> For my fencing I use field fencing. http://www.tractorsupply.com/genera...cal-stays-39-in-h-12-5-ga-filler-wire-3610147
> 
> I use 6 in. wood posts for every starting and ending point. That includes every change of angle, even if it is small. I use the same wood posts for brace posts. The are angled so it is like triangles. If I have a long stretch (I have one that is 170 ft long) I wil use a wood post or two in the middle for extra strength.
> 
> I use 6 ft T-posts every 8 ft. My fence is stretched so tight it will start to pull the posts out of the ground. When that happens I stop pulling. I use 2 come-alongs to pull the fence.
> 
> I put 5 T-clips on every T-post and use staples to attach it to the wood posts. My buck fence is so tight. I could go on forever about that fence. IT IS AWESOME!!
> 
> I have pictures but I'm not on the right computer to upload them to BYH so 'll do it later. My electric has T-posts for all changes of angles and smaller round posts for everything in between. I do have to say the I do not think my goats would ever get out of the field fence (unless the Kikos find out they can jump!!) so it will contain them. But the electric fence is awesome because you can move it and it is cheap. Yesterday the fence was off for 80% of the day (I was working in there) and they never got out because they are so trained to it and goats do NOT like getting shocked. *I, on the other hand, am a little different. I like a little juicing every once and awhile. lol That's how I test the fence. *hahaha Oh, and the charger is real old so I don't know the specs on it but I do know it is POWERFUL. That's for sure. It aint no lightweight.


So that's how you get your kicks!


----------



## Ownedby3alpacas

Straw Hat Kikos said:
			
		

> Yesterday the fence was off for 80% of the day (I was working in there) and they never got out because they are so trained to it and goats do NOT like getting shocked. I, on the other hand, am a little different. I like a little juicing every once and awhile. lol That's how I test the fence. hahaha Oh, and the charger is real old so I don't know the specs on it but I do know it is POWERFUL. That's for sure. It aint no lightweight.


Your goats need to have a little talk with HankTheTank's goats. We tried to put them in with the alpacas and they can walk right through the electric fence. I don't think it's a powerful shock, but i kind of hoped they would feel it a little! I don't even turn it on anymore, the alpacas don't try to get out and i'm not even sure it works but i'm too scared to touch it and find out


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

lol

When the ground is wet and the humidity is at it's best, if you touch it and you are in barefeet, it will pull your leg up. Not recommended, btw. Best with boots that way you don't feel it for an hour. haha


----------



## HankTheTank

Ownedby3alpacas said:
			
		

> i'm not even sure it works but i'm too scared to touch it and find out


I'm very surprised you don't try to make ME touch it to find out...


----------



## Ownedby3alpacas

HankTheTank said:
			
		

> Ownedby3alpacas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i'm not even sure it works but i'm too scared to touch it and find out
> 
> 
> 
> I'm very surprised you don't try to make ME touch it to find out...
Click to expand...

I was going to but Fred tested it before i could ask you when it was first set up....would you like to test it now?


----------



## HankTheTank

Not particularly, no


----------



## Ownedby3alpacas

HankTheTank said:
			
		

> Not particularly, no


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

It doesn't hurt. It just is, uuhhh, unpleasant is the word. Besides, electric fences are made so it doesn't feel good but it will not do any damage to you. Now there are ways around that....


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=)

HankTheTank said:
			
		

> Ownedby3alpacas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i'm not even sure it works but i'm too scared to touch it and find out
> 
> 
> 
> I'm very surprised you don't try to make ME touch it to find out...
Click to expand...

_Dear Ownedby3alpacas,

Please make HankTheTank touch the fence, and then take a video, and us all. Please do so for my B-day gift (my b-day is coming up soon)

Thank you very much, I look forward to the video._


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

CochinBrahmaLover=) said:
			
		

> HankTheTank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ownedby3alpacas said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i'm not even sure it works but i'm too scared to touch it and find out
> 
> 
> 
> I'm very surprised you don't try to make ME touch it to find out...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _Dear Ownedby3alpacas,
> 
> Please make HankTheTank touch the fence, and then take a video, and us all. Please do so for my B-day gift (my b-day is coming up soon)
> 
> Thank you very much, I look forward to the video._
Click to expand...

X2!!!! Do it lol


----------



## Ownedby3alpacas

Straw Hat Kikos said:
			
		

> CochinBrahmaLover=) said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HankTheTank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm very surprised you don't try to make ME touch it to find out...
> 
> 
> 
> _Dear Ownedby3alpacas,
> 
> Please make HankTheTank touch the fence, and then take a video, and us all. Please do so for my B-day gift (my b-day is coming up soon)
> 
> Thank you very much, I look forward to the video._
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> X2!!!! Do it lol
Click to expand...

Sorry HankTheTank, i guess i have to do it

how about tomorrow? you pick a time


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Hey Hank. You can not delay the inevitable.


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=)

Ownedby3alpacas said:
			
		

> Straw Hat Kikos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CochinBrahmaLover=) said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Dear Ownedby3alpacas,
> 
> Please make HankTheTank touch the fence, and then take a video, and us all. Please do so for my B-day gift (my b-day is coming up soon)
> 
> Thank you very much, I look forward to the video._
> 
> 
> 
> X2!!!! Do it lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry HankTheTank, i guess i have to do it
> 
> how about tomorrow? you pick a time
Click to expand...

Don't forget the video!!


----------



## HankTheTank

I'm giving you all the stink eye right now. I hope the beam is powerful enough to get to you all through your monitors. 

Buy me a slushie. Then we'll talk.

I am easily bribed, Ownedby3alpacas. Remember that.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Easily bribed? I'll have to remember that.


----------



## Ownedby3alpacas

i KNOW you're easily bribed.....


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=)

HankTheTank said:
			
		

> I'm giving you all the stink eye right now. I hope the beam is powerful enough to get to you all through your monitors.
> 
> Buy me a slushie. Then we'll talk.
> 
> I am easily bribed, Ownedby3alpacas. Remember that.


Oooh ya, I'm so scared! :bun


HERES A SLUSHIE--> 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 NOW DO IT! (just in case you wanted more then one flavor)


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Somebody has someones number...


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

.


----------



## HankTheTank

CochinBrahmaLover=) said:
			
		

> HERES A SLUSHIE--> http://images.sodahead.com/polls/001544087/1926485248_slushie_answer_2_xlarge.jpeg NOW DO IT! (just in case you wanted more then one flavor)


The pic doesn't show up for me


----------



## HankTheTank

Never mind it does and they do look good! I like the blue ones best cause they turn my mouth blue


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

.


----------



## HankTheTank

I saw! There's a gas station near my house that has 89 cent slushies  Oh yeah, be jealous!


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=)

Straw Hat Kikos said:
			
		

> LUCKY. You are lucky. You do not want to see them!!





			
				HankTheTank said:
			
		

> Never mind it does and they do look good! I like the blue ones best cause they turn my mouth blue


Soooo... 

Go touch the hot wire completely wet! That twas the agreement


----------



## autumnprairie

you guys are nuts , don't do it Hank the Tank


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

LOL^^^


----------



## HankTheTank

See, the agreement was for a slushie. I only got to LOOK at said slush. No deal


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=)

HankTheTank said:
			
		

> I saw! There's a gas station near my house that has 89 cent slushies  Oh yeah, be jealous!


I got a HUGE (it was HUGE, like 60oz) slushie (well it as a soda but couldve been a slushie) for a $1 


HANK IGNORE AUTUMNPRARIE! SHES CRAZY! 
Autumn your shunned! **shuns**


----------



## HankTheTank

Don't shun her, she's the only sane one here!


----------



## autumnprairie

CochinBrahmaLover=) said:
			
		

> HankTheTank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I saw! There's a gas station near my house that has 89 cent slushies  Oh yeah, be jealous!
> 
> 
> 
> I got a HUGE (it was HUGE, like 60oz) slushie (well it as a soda but couldve been a slushie) for a $1
> 
> 
> HANK IGNORE AUTUMNPRARIE! SHES CRAZY!
> Autumn your shunned! **shuns**
Click to expand...


----------



## autumnprairie

HankTheTank said:
			
		

> Don't shun her, she's the only sane one here!


 thank you


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Areyou saying you are not sane either??


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=)

HankTheTank said:
			
		

> See, the agreement was for a slushie. I only got to LOOK at said slush. No deal


You still GOT it, but for your eyes!

Here, I'm shipping you one, just, prepare to have a wet box.....


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=)

Straw Hat Kikos said:
			
		

> Areyou saying you are not sane either??


Hank has a point- Seriously, are we sane?


----------



## autumnprairie




----------



## HankTheTank

Me? I've never been sane! 

CBL- you can't be shipping it to me unless you have my adress, and if you do I'll be a little worried about how you got it...  please don't stalk me!


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

CochinBrahmaLover=) said:
			
		

> Straw Hat Kikos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Areyou saying you are not sane either??
> 
> 
> 
> Hank has a point- Seriously, are we sane?
Click to expand...

Of course. All we are doing is asking her to touch an electric fence that isn't very powerful and put it on video.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

HankTheTank said:
			
		

> Me? I've never been sane!
> 
> CBL- you can't be shipping it to me unless you have my adress, and if you do I'll be a little worried about how you got it...  please don't stalk me!


lol she does have a point...


----------



## autumnprairie

Straw Hat Kikos said:
			
		

> CochinBrahmaLover=) said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Straw Hat Kikos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Areyou saying you are not sane either??
> 
> 
> 
> Hank has a point- Seriously, are we sane?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course. All we are doing is asking her to touch an electric fence that isn't very powerful and put it on video.
Click to expand...


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=)

HankTheTank said:
			
		

> Me? I've never been sane!
> 
> CBL- you can't be shipping it to me unless you have my adress, and if you do I'll be a little worried about how you got it...  please don't stalk me!


I have resources ya know... Reeeeeescources.....


----------



## HankTheTank

AHHHHHH! *runs and hides*


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=)

autumnprairie said:
			
		

> Straw Hat Kikos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CochinBrahmaLover=) said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hank has a point- Seriously, are we sane?
> 
> 
> 
> Of course. All we are doing is asking her to touch an electric fence that isn't very powerful and put it on video.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

True, and if you arent sane, then why arent you doing it? Only sane people DONT do it!


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=)

HankTheTank said:
			
		

> AHHHHHH! *runs and hides*


I'm watching you Hank.... I know where your room is Hank... (thank my best friend for that one... he does it all the time >.> )


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

It is late and my brain does not understand the above. LOL


----------



## HankTheTank

I'm a little creeped out...wait, so if you know where my room is, what color are the walls? Eh? Betcha don't know! Ha! I win again *evil laugh*


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

HankTheTank said:
			
		

> I'm a little creeped out...wait, so if you know where my room is, what color are the walls? Eh? Betcha don't know! Ha! I win again *evil laugh*


Light green. Duh


----------



## HankTheTank

Nope! I think you're stalking the wrong person...


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

uhh, Some kind of hint?Like is it a main color or some weird one nobody has ever heard of? Light or dark?


----------



## HankTheTank

Light-ish normal color except for one wall which I painted with chalkboard paint, so it's all black


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=)

HankTheTank said:
			
		

> I'm a little creeped out...wait, so if you know where my room is, what color are the walls? Eh? Betcha don't know! Ha! I win again *evil laugh*


I'd say it, but I don't want to ruin to surpise for Straw


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

HankTheTank said:
			
		

> Light-ish normal color except for one wall which I painted with chalkboard paint, so it's all black


haha I love that stuff. Light-ish blue


----------



## HankTheTank

Somewhere between light blue and teal, so yeah. MY CHALKBOARD IS AMAZING!!!


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

HankTheTank said:
			
		

> Somewhere between light blue and teal, so yeah. MY CHALKBOARD IS AMAZING!!!


I have some of that stuff to and it is so fun!


----------



## Ownedby3alpacas

HankTheTank said:
			
		

> MY CHALKBOARD IS AMAZING!!!


It really is!!!

So....are we doing this electric fence touching thing or not? I just need to weed wack under the wire or i know it won't work and that wouldn't be any fun :/


----------



## HankTheTank




----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=)

HankTheTank said:
			
		

> Somewhere between light blue and teal, so yeah. MY CHALKBOARD IS AMAZING!!!


My old room is painted stripes 

OMG THAT IS AMAZING!


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

haha and YES Hank will be touching the wire...


----------



## HankTheTank

I think Hank herself has something different to say on the matter


----------



## HankTheTank

I don't wanna be electrocuted! I got zapped once putting in a light switch and I didn't like it!


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

HankTheTank said:
			
		

> I think Hank herself has something different to say on the matter


It doesn't matter what you say or think, but what we the people want. Just make a little sacrifice Hank.


----------



## HankTheTank




----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=)

Straw Hat Kikos said:
			
		

> HankTheTank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think Hank herself has something different to say on the matter
> 
> 
> 
> It doesn't matter what you say or think, but what we the people want. Just make a little sacrifice Hank.
Click to expand...

Yup


----------



## HankTheTank

to you too, then!


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=)

HankTheTank said:
			
		

> to you too, then!


We don't care. And since its OUR opnion you have to go touch the hot wire AFTER jumping into the lake (so your wet  ) And then take a video


----------



## Ownedby3alpacas

I faced my fear and touched the fence this morning! and it wasn't bad, i think it's the weakest shock ever, now i'm not surprised the goats can walk right through it. So i guess there won't be a fun video of HankTheTank getting shocked, sorry :/


----------



## autumnprairie

Ownedby3alpacas said:
			
		

> I faced my fear and touched the fence this morning! and it wasn't bad, i think it's the weakest shock ever, now i'm not surprised the goats can walk right through it. So i guess there won't be a fun video of HankTheTank getting shocked, sorry :/


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Here are some of the "before" and "after" pictures of the Kiko doe area. It will be moved again this weekend. Anybody wanna help?? Huh?







Before





Before





Before (the right side of the fence is part of the buck pen)





Before





Before





After





After





After


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Parts of the buck fence.







Edited and pictures removed


----------



## autumnprairie

nice fencing


----------



## Vickir73

are the brace posts buried?


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Vickir73 said:
			
		

> are the brace posts buried?


All my wood posts are 8 ft long. I put them 3.5 ft into the ground. Then with the brace posts I buried them about 6 inches in the ground and also put a cinder-block under to brace the underground end. So the hole is big enough to put a cinder-block and still make sure the wood is about 6 inches underground. I use nails to attach the other end to the upright posts.


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=)

Ya know, I'd post here...but I have NO idea what your talking bout (i do... I'm just not good at building so I dont wanna sound like an idiot! LOL)


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

CochinBrahmaLover=) said:
			
		

> Ya know, I'd post here...but I have NO idea what your talking bout (i do... I'm just not good at building so I dont wanna sound like an idiot! LOL)


I'm sure with a little expert training *ahem* you could be great! lol


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=)

Straw Hat Kikos said:
			
		

> CochinBrahmaLover=) said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ya know, I'd post here...but I have NO idea what your talking bout (i do... I'm just not good at building so I dont wanna sound like an idiot! LOL)
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure with a little expert training *ahem* you could be great!! lol
> 
> I saw your journal. So everybody's making you mad? haha
Click to expand...

LOL! Uhh, if you think so... I'm just not good at math (well i am... but I need HELP with it so I doubt anything I would make would turn out *even* )

LOL! Yes!! And like I said, my family is a genius   I mean for crying out loud I tell my mom not to feed them grain (she had a handfull- ok ok i was over reacting but I didn't want them to have any) and she sighs puts it down and acts all sad. Imean for crying out loud she acts like I hate her!! So i always mumble to myself' sorry i know you hate me sorry;' urg.. it always makes me mad!!!


----------



## marlowmanor

K if you want spools for your goats. Call up your local electic company. That's where we got our spools from. We called up our light company and asked if they had leftover spools they let the public have. All DH had to do was go up there and get them. In our case they were free, you just had to go over there, get them and load them yourself. I bet your goats would love them if you got some.  The ones we have are huge! I wasn't even sure if our goats would be able to get on top of them at first but BlackJack proved me wrong. Sitting on top of them is his favorite things to do, they also will chill out underneath them, they make great shady areas for them.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

*sigh* Been working since 12:00 and just finished at 9:15. The does have their new area. It is a bit larger but has some less browse in it. So the previous owner to one of my goats came out and tattooed her. (Arianna) 

There was several cool things I wanted to say when I got on here, but I'm so dang tired and can't remember. When I do I'll let you know.


Oh and thanks Marlow. I think getting a few would be cool. The Kiko does wouldn't play on them but the Nigerian bucks would and the Nigerian does would try. lol They are so fat they might have a hard time. The LaMancha would love it too.


----------



## autumnprairie

Straw Hat Kikos said:
			
		

> *sigh* Been working since 12:00 and just finished at 9:15. The does have their new area. It is a bit larger but has some less browse in it. So the previous owner to one of my goats came out and tattooed her. (Arianna)
> 
> There was several cool things I wanted to say when I got on here, but I'm so dang tired and can't remember. When I do I'll let you know.
> 
> 
> Oh and thanks Marlow. I think getting a few would be cool. The Kiko does wouldn't play on them but the Nigerian bucks would and the Nigerian does would try. lol They are so fat they might have a hard time. The LaMancha would love it too.


my boers would and do I have 4 of them too. your kikos might surprise you


----------



## Pearce Pastures

Straw Hat Kikos said:
			
		

> *sigh* Been working since 12:00 and just finished at 9:15. The does have their new area. It is a bit larger but has some less browse in it. So the previous owner to one of my goats came out and tattooed her. (Arianna)
> 
> There was several cool things I wanted to say when I got on here, but I'm so dang tired and can't remember. When I do I'll let you know.
> 
> 
> Oh and thanks Marlow. I think getting a few would be cool. The Kiko does wouldn't play on them but the Nigerian bucks would and the Nigerian does would try. lol They are so fat they might have a hard time. The LaMancha would love it too.


Ahh it's not just me that works until the job is done and I am ready to drop.    Bet you are feeling it today !  Got pics?


----------



## Vickir73

congrats on getting  the fence finished.  

still have a question on the fence corner post.  Once you put the cinder block on the ground, how do you keep the post in the right position?  Once you nail it to the upright post, does it support itself pretty well on the block until you can get it packed with dirt?


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

*Sat* I worked for some of the day and the rest of it I went swimming.  I was going to move the doe area but it was 'supposed' to rain and I did not want to do it in the rain. And as life seems to do more often than not, it surprises you. It did not rain at all, of course. So come *Sun* I had to move it. Luckily it did not rain either, as it was 'supposed' to. lol Their area is larger than it was before but has about the same amount of browse in it. Their first area had 5 strands of wire but after having to roll it up BY HAND I figured I was not doing more than 3 strands. SO they have a 3 strand wire fence and it is a bit larger than their other one.  So far they have not had any issues with it and I'm sure it will stay that way.

*Mon* the vet came to just do a check up on all the animals. The vet that came was not my normal vet. Well she came and checked all the animals and not all received good news. First I will list the good animals. Katie, Coco, Heidi, Will, Moses, Milly, Alana. They are all fine. She said Katie and Coco are fat. I would agree that they are a bit heavy but with Nigerian Dwarf Goats you want the a bit bigger. So they are fine. I liked the vet but did not agree with everything she thinks and says. Everybody is entitled to their own opinion and ideas. Milly and Heidi are both fine in size, which I already knew. Alana is a bit skinny, which I also knew. That's why I'm flushing her. I had to tell her that she is skinny right now because he always has triplets and her kid weight averages 9 pounds per kid!! Now for the 'bad' news. Sis has had some weird stuff in her ear and that is a reason we got the vet her to come out. Sis has some kind of mite. She thought it was report-able disease but it isn't. I'll I have to do is spray the goats with 5% pyrethrin and it will be taken care of. So Sis is NOT an issue and that can be treated very easily. But Caleb, my Nigerian buck, has a major heart defect. He has a heart murmur. Basically his heart is mixing oxygenated and unoxygenated blood throughout his body. And because it can be genetic he has to be pulled from the gene pool. In this case that means...the grill. Now *my* vet says that, while it is slim, he could just be anemic. He recommended that we worm him with several wormers a few weeks apart. Sadly, I doubt that this will work because he has bright eyes and is not acting like he is anemic. It's worth a shot though!! If it doesn't work he will be eaten. Ok more bad news. Arainna got a lump just in front of her left shoulder. I have a couple of people who know alot about CL say they don't think it is CL. I do have to make it clear that if this is CL, it did *NOT* come from here. As you know it takes 2-6 months for an abscess to appear after exposure to CL. And as I have said before, I believe that if you understand CL and watch your goat closely it can be controlled if it is only external. That being said, it would be hard to explain to people when they are buying goats that you have CL in your herd or at least in a goat. So if it turns out to be CL she will not be staying either. I do want to say that I would greatly appreciate it if you do not give me any of your thoughts on CL and how to deal with it. I know more about Caseous Lymphadenitis than most people do. I also know several people that know alot about it too so if you have to tell me your thoughts on it please do it thru PM because everybody has their ideas on it and my mind is made up. If she has it she goes and if it is not CL and it is not something bad, she stays. Like I said, all the rest of the animals are good and clean. The only issues are, Caleb, Sis, and Arianna. Sis is easy and will be fine and so will the rest. Caleb can not affect anybody else and if he is not just anemic then he goes. Arianna could be an issue but she is away from everybody else and will be taken care of soon, whatever that means. I have been asked how I feel about it all and I say the same thing. I tell them, "There is something I look at in  case like this. 'Is what has happened directly because of me. Be it in the way I treated them, or have not treated them. Basically, could *I* have prevented this from happening? Is it my fault? Could I have known?'" Well in the case of Caleb, no. There is now way I could have known and neither could the breeder. I have been talking to her and she is devastated. She is going to be checking her goats for this too, as it could be genetic. Arianna, no. The breeder is a very honest person and very kind. She loves her goats more than anything and she says that she has never seen any lumps on her goats or CL. I did tell her that if it is CL id did not come from us. It would be impossible for it to have. Now Sis does stink a bit because she came in with the mites and they were able to be seen in her left ear. When I was looking at goats there I looked at MANY of them and was a bit pressed on time, and I know I checked an ear but had to have missed her left ear. Well I missed that and learned a lesson there. But thankfully the mites are not an issue. They are actually very common, but still not good. lol

*Tue* it stormed bad!! I was swimming and the the thunder got bad so I got out and went to worm Caleb and when I was in the woods it started RAINING and the wind was BAD. I hid behind I big pine because there were so many branched flying everywhere. One got me too. Hurt... Then I had to fix Arainna's shelter. At this time it is pouring real bad and the lightning was horrible. I am not scared of storms or lightning but for the first time I was a bit concerned. I had to put her in a cage on the porch under a tarp. A few trees fell in the woods but all the fences were ok, thankfully. A tree fell across the road and stopped all the traffic for half an hour. At the neighbors two trees fell across their driveway and one on their car. So after the storm, which lasted about an hour, I went over and with some help we cut up, moved, and stacked both driveway trees. We also got the car from underneath the tree. Only a bit of the tree was on the car and it too was ok. I also went to some of the other neighbors and checked to see if they need help but nothing of theirs came down. So today I went over and helped finish stacking the branches and logs. They now have a good start on firewood and have a burn pile the size o a house from all the branches. 

That is why I have not been on BYH's the past forever.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Oh and the power was out from 3 till 10. uuuggg


----------



## autumnprairie




----------



## marlowmanor

That storm missed us. We had cloudy skies and some winds but I don't recall any rain.

Hopefully all ends up being well with your goats.


----------



## elevan




----------



## Southern by choice

Straw Hat, it is 8/10 no updates???

remember... goats can not eat azaleas! 

Callie is a brat!!! (just kidding)


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=)

Southern by choice said:
			
		

> Straw Hat, it is 8/10 no updates???
> 
> remember... goats can not eat azaleas!
> 
> Callie is a brat!!! (just kidding)


LOL


----------



## Vickir73

Maybe he thinks he's too good for us now . . .


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Well, ladies and gentlemen, I see you have met my "farm partner" aka Southern by choice. She has finally decided to join our exclusive club here on BYH's after weeks of saying she would but had not. Lets' give her a nice welcome.

@Vickir
Yeah right!! I will try and update tonight when I have some more free time. It's funny because I didn't know that anybody read this!! lol jk jk Update later!!


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=)

Straw Hat Kikos said:
			
		

> Well, ladies and gentlemen, I see you have met my "farm partner" aka Southern by choice. She has finally decided to join our exclusive club here on BYH's after weeks of saying she would but had not. Lets' give her a nice welcome.
> 
> @Vickir
> Yeah right!! I will try and update tonight when I have some more free time. It's funny because I didn't know that anybody read this!! lol jk jk Update later!!


Southern- For being one of your first posts, Best. Post. Ev-ar.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

And without further ado, an updated journal!!

The last time I talked to you the vet had come and gave nothing but bad news. Now things has settled down and I don't know if things are better or not.

Caleb has been wormed with SafeGuard and Ivermectin.  My vet will be checking his heart in about two weeks or so. Hopefully he will be fine. Arainna's lump has been lanced and cleaned. She is completely fine and normal. It is almost all the way healed now. She will be put back with the does in a few more days. When I was inspecting her on the stand we noticed that she had some mites on her. So did Alana and Sis. We believe they got them from the woods, as they live in there at all times. It was easily treated and the don't have ANY mites anymore. It's funny though, I had to shave the three does down to be sure we get all the mites with the spray. I had always said that I would never shave a goat. "They're goats!! They don't need shaved. All you're doing is wasting your time. bla bla bla." Well guess what? I really enjoyed it!! I loved shaving them down. I must say, I did a very good job too. My first time shaving anything down. So they are mite-free and all shaved down. They look pretty cool but I do like them with all their hair. So lets see.....oh yes, the bucks must be going to rut. The smell so bad already!! I am really looking forward to smelling the in Sep and Oct. It should be just grand! NOT. So recap: Goats are good. Caleb will be checked out soon. Arainna's lumb has been dealt with but it is still unknown if it is CL. Everybody else is good. Heidi is only 18 days away from her due date. The Kiko does (excluding Arainna) are at a friends house. Well, in her yard, eating her front yard. Thing is, in her yard there is alot of Azaleas. I covered most of them but there is still a bunch out in the open that if they wanted they could eat. They do not seem to be eating them yet, as they have lots of other browse and I check on them very often because if they eat some they will go downhill fast. Crossing my fingers. Callie is just as perfect as ever. She weighs more than 65 pounds and is almost 6 months old. She is as beautiful as ever, of course. I do believe this is it. I think all is covered.


ETA: I knew I was forgetting something. I have a huge field that I have to rake up.It is full of cut hay and I hand rake it all and put it into piles and feed it. One of the perks to free hay: Hand raking!!


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=)

I hope you shaved them better then the ones at the fair.......


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

haha I did a very good job, imo. My farm partner, who used to be a professional dog groomer, said that I did a very good job and that it seemed to come naturally. She said that it takes weeks for some people to learn to hold them right and do what I did. No bragging. hehe
btw she was one of the top groomers and scissorer on the east coast. She did show dogs. She also owned some of the top dog kennels in the area. She knows dogs very well.


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=)

Straw Hat Kikos said:
			
		

> haha I did a very good job, imo. My farm partner, who used to be a professional dog groomer, said that I did a very good job and that it seemed to come naturally. She said that it takes weeks for some people to learn to hold them right and do what I did. No bragging. hehe
> btw she was one of the top groomers and scissorer on the east coast. She did show dogs. She also owned some of the top dog kennels in the area. She knows dogs very well.


Lol, cool.


No bragging? Sounds like you are a wee bit... 

Ya well these seemed terrible, lol

Oh, but someone made a boer (black head tho) REALLY REALLY soft!! And he/she (didnt check, LOL) was soo friendly, they better not have tried to eat them!!!


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Maybe just a bit.

What seemed terrible?


----------



## autumnprairie

I am glad all is well and why not brag on a job well done


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=)

Straw Hat Kikos said:
			
		

> Maybe just a bit.
> 
> What seemed terrible?


Oops, the shaved goats at the fair (except the one with soft fur)

Lol!! Well, if your that good


----------



## autumnprairie

CochinBrahmaLover=) said:
			
		

> Straw Hat Kikos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe just a bit.
> 
> What seemed terrible?
> 
> 
> 
> Oops, the shaved goats at the fair (except the one with soft fur)
> 
> Lol!! Well, if your that good
Click to expand...


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

autumnprairie said:
			
		

> I am glad all is well and why not brag on a job well done


x2 lol

You feeling better?


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=)

autumnprairie said:
			
		

> CochinBrahmaLover=) said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Straw Hat Kikos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe just a bit.
> 
> What seemed terrible?
> 
> 
> 
> Oops, the shaved goats at the fair (except the one with soft fur)
> 
> Lol!! Well, if your that good
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Hugs? HUGS FOR WHAT?? 

Me?

I'm confused


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

CochinBrahmaLover=) said:
			
		

> autumnprairie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CochinBrahmaLover=) said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oops, the shaved goats at the fair (except the one with soft fur)
> 
> Lol!! Well, if your that good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hugs? HUGS FOR WHAT??
> 
> Me?
> 
> I'm confused
Click to expand...

lol I don't know who they are for either!! Me or you? Or both? lol


----------



## autumnprairie

CochinBrahmaLover=) said:
			
		

> autumnprairie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CochinBrahmaLover=) said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oops, the shaved goats at the fair (except the one with soft fur)
> 
> Lol!! Well, if your that good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hugs? HUGS FOR WHAT??
> 
> Me?
> 
> I'm confused
Click to expand...

because you are you and you deserve one


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

I think you're talking to me? lol Thanks. I hope all turn out well with them but if it doesn't, then I start over in the ares needed and continue to do the best I can.


----------



## autumnprairie

still feeling 
the hugs were for CBL but they can be for both


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=)

Straw Hat Kikos said:
			
		

> CochinBrahmaLover=) said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> autumnprairie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hugs? HUGS FOR WHAT??
> 
> Me?
> 
> I'm confused
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lol I don't know who they are for either!! Me or you? Or both? lol
Click to expand...

LOL

Aw, thanks AP,  ,


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Well ok then. Here you go CBL. Take them.  I can't believe they weren't for me, AP....


I think you need to go see you're goats. Goats make everybody and everything feel better...


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=)

Straw Hat Kikos said:
			
		

> I think you're talking to me? lol Thanks. I hope all turn out well with them but if it doesn't, then I start over in the ares needed and continue to do the best I can.


Seems like you have to do the doe area a lot..... .LOL (your talking about the doe area, right?)


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

CochinBrahmaLover=) said:
			
		

> Straw Hat Kikos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think you're talking to me? lol Thanks. I hope all turn out well with them but if it doesn't, then I start over in the ares needed and continue to do the best I can.
> 
> 
> 
> Seems like you have to do the doe area a lot..... .LOL (your talking about the doe area, right?)
Click to expand...

I move the doe area every two weeks. It gets moved throughout the woods and other places. I was referring to the health of Caleb and Arainna there.


----------



## autumnprairie

Straw Hat Kikos said:
			
		

> Well ok then. Here you go CBL. Take them.  I can't believe they weren't for me, AP....
> 
> 
> I think you need to go see you're goats. Goats make everybody and everything feel better...


I said they could be for both SHK   
        
is that better kiko?


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=)

Straw Hat Kikos said:
			
		

> Well ok then. Here you go CBL. Take them.  I can't believe they weren't for me, AP....
> 
> 
> I think you need to go see you're goats. Goats make everybody and everything feel better...


Lol. 

I dont ned hugs!! **shoves hugs away to AP and Straw**

My wrist feels fine, and I can type fine, I dont need hugs  (my point proven for typing!)


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

autumnprairie said:
			
		

> Straw Hat Kikos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well ok then. Here you go CBL. Take them.  I can't believe they weren't for me, AP....
> 
> 
> I think you need to go see you're goats. Goats make everybody and everything feel better...
> 
> 
> 
> I said they could be for both SHK
> 
> is that better kiko?
Click to expand...

Why, yes. Much better. HAHA


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

CochinBrahmaLover=) said:
			
		

> Straw Hat Kikos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well ok then. Here you go CBL. Take them.  I can't believe they weren't for me, AP....
> 
> 
> I think you need to go see you're goats. Goats make everybody and everything feel better...
> 
> 
> 
> Lol.
> 
> I dont ned hugs!! **shoves hugs away to AP and Straw**
> 
> My wrist feels fine, and I can type fine, I dont need hugs  (my point proven for typing!)
Click to expand...

I think someone needs an attitude adjustment. HAHA So no more hugs for you?
btw Is your wrist feeling any better?


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=)




----------



## autumnprairie

CochinBrahmaLover=) said:
			
		

> Straw Hat Kikos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well ok then. Here you go CBL. Take them.  I can't believe they weren't for me, AP....
> 
> 
> I think you need to go see you're goats. Goats make everybody and everything feel better...
> 
> 
> 
> Lol.
> 
> I dont ned hugs!! **shoves hugs away to AP and Straw**
> 
> My wrist feels fine, and I can type fine, I dont need hugs  (my point proven for typing!)
Click to expand...

 she doesn't like me anymore


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Don't worry. I still like you. lol


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=)

Straw Hat Kikos said:
			
		

> CochinBrahmaLover=) said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Straw Hat Kikos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well ok then. Here you go CBL. Take them.  I can't believe they weren't for me, AP....
> 
> 
> I think you need to go see you're goats. Goats make everybody and everything feel better...
> 
> 
> 
> Lol.
> 
> I dont ned hugs!! **shoves hugs away to AP and Straw**
> 
> My wrist feels fine, and I can type fine, I dont need hugs  (my point proven for typing!)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *I think someone needs an attitude adjustment.* HAHA So no more hugs for you?
> btw Is your wrist feeling any better?
Click to expand...

*...said by the 100th person....*

Only on my journal and only if I ask for them


----------



## autumnprairie

Straw Hat Kikos said:
			
		

> Don't worry. I still like you. lol


 thanks


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Sure. No problem. ha


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=)

autumnprairie said:
			
		

> she doesn't like me anymore


I like you!!!!!!


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

And without further ado, an updated journal!!

The last time I talked to you the vet had come and gave nothing but bad news. Now things has settled down and I don't know if things are better or not.

Caleb has been wormed with SafeGuard and Ivermectin.  My vet will be checking his heart in about two weeks or so. Hopefully he will be fine. Arianna's lump has been lanced and cleaned. She is completely fine and normal. It is almost all the way healed now. She will be put back with the does in a few more days. When I was inspecting her on the stand we noticed that she had some mites on her. So did Alana and Sis. We believe they got them from the woods, as they live in there at all times. It was easily treated and the don't have ANY mites anymore. It's funny though, I had to shave the three does down to be sure we get all the mites with the spray. I had always said that I would never shave a goat. "They're goats!! They don't need shaved. All you're doing is wasting your time. bla bla bla." Well guess what? I really enjoyed it!! I loved shaving them down. I must say, I did a very good job too. My first time shaving anything down. So they are mite-free and all shaved down. They look pretty cool but I do like them with all their hair. So lets see.....oh yes, the bucks must be going into rut. They smell so bad already!! I am really looking forward to smelling them in Sep and Oct. It should be just grand! NOT. So recap: Goats are good. Caleb will be checked out soon. Arianna's lump has been dealt with but it is still unknown if it is CL. Everybody else is good. Heidi is only 18 days away from her due date. The Kiko does (excluding Arainna) are at a friends house. Well, in her yard, eating her front yard. Thing is, in her yard there is alot of Azaleas. I covered most of them but there are still a bunch out in the open that if they wanted they could eat. They do not seem to be eating them yet, as they have lots of other browse and I check on them very often because if they eat some they will go downhill fast. Crossing my fingers. Callie is just as perfect as ever. She weighs more than 65 pounds and is almost 6 months old. She is as beautiful as ever, of course. I do believe this is it. I think all is covered.


ETA: I knew I was forgetting something. I have a huge field that I have to rake up.It is full of cut hay and I hand rake it all and put it into piles and feed it. One of the perks to free hay: Hand raking!!


This was reposted so others know it was updated.


----------



## Southern by choice

Hey Straw Hat... Just wanted to let you know my LGD slept outside ALL night last night!!!

for those of you who don't know, Straw Hat teases me endlessly ( and I mean endlessly) about one of my LGD's- I am perfectly fine with my "baby boy" guarding the couch! He is really good at it too, he makes sure NO-ONE else can sit on it!!! Besides I have other LGD's in the field. 

At least ALL MY DOGS come when they are called!!!!

Straw Hat's anatolian, "Callie", is a GREAT DOG!!! (but still doesn't come when she's called)

Maybe everyone on here could strongly encourage Straw Hat to help my hubby finish putting up the back fencing TODAY!!!! and maybe help with the kidding stall- oh yeah and maybe the "drain" that needs to be put in by the ND loafing shed.... and maybe slaughtering the turkeys... I'll think of more stuff.

And if the pressure of the people doesn't work, how about bribery..... I'll buy you a cattle panel- so you can build another temp shelter?


----------



## marlowmanor

Southern by choice said:
			
		

> Hey Straw Hat... Just wanted to let you know my LGD slept outside ALL night last night!!!
> 
> for those of you who don't know, Straw Hat teases me endlessly ( and I mean endlessly) about one of my LGD's- I am perfectly fine with my "baby boy" guarding the couch! He is really good at it too, he makes sure NO-ONE else can sit on it!!! Besides I have other LGD's in the field.
> 
> At least ALL MY DOGS come when they are called!!!!
> 
> Straw Hat's anatolian, "Callie", is a GREAT DOG!!! (but still doesn't come when she's called)
> 
> Maybe everyone on here could strongly encourage Straw Hat to help my hubby finish putting up the back fencing TODAY!!!! and maybe help with the kidding stall- oh yeah and maybe the "drain" that needs to be put in by the ND loafing shed.... and maybe slaughtering the turkeys... I'll think of more stuff.
> 
> And if the pressure of the people doesn't work, how about bribery..... I'll buy you a cattle panel- so you can build another temp shelter?


You must be the farm partner of SHK.  from a fellow NCer.


----------



## Royd Wood

Southern by choice said:
			
		

> Hey Straw Hat... Just wanted to let you know my LGD slept outside ALL night last night!!!
> 
> for those of you who don't know, Straw Hat teases me endlessly ( and I mean endlessly) about one of my LGD's- I am perfectly fine with my "baby boy" guarding the couch! He is really good at it too, he makes sure NO-ONE else can sit on it!!! Besides I have other LGD's in the field.
> 
> At least ALL MY DOGS come when they are called!!!!
> 
> Straw Hat's anatolian, "Callie", is a GREAT DOG!!! (but still doesn't come when she's called)
> 
> Maybe everyone on here could strongly encourage Straw Hat to help my hubby finish putting up the back fencing TODAY!!!! and maybe help with the kidding stall- oh yeah and maybe the "drain" that needs to be put in by the ND loafing shed.... and maybe slaughtering the turkeys... I'll think of more stuff.
> 
> And if the pressure of the people doesn't work, how about bribery..... I'll buy you a cattle panel- so you can build another temp shelter?


  guarding the couch


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

@Marlow
Yep. That is my farm partner. She finally got around to joining us here on BHY's.

@Southern
Yes, Cal is is a great dog and yours aren't too bad either. lol They are all very good but "D" does sleep in the house when he should be outside...

To everyone. Her fav Pyr boy lives in the house. No joke, he is a house dog. A house dog. 
And yeah, Cal does sometimes come when called. She will come if she in in trouble but that really it. She does sit and loves to love you. lol


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=)

Straw Hat Kikos said:
			
		

> @Marlow
> Yep. That is my farm partner. She finally got around to joining us here on BHY's.
> 
> @Southern
> Yes, Cal is is a great dog and yours aren't too bad either. lol They are all very good but "D" does sleep in the house when he should be outside...
> 
> To everyone. Her fav Pyr boy lives in the house. No joke, he is a house dog. A house dog.
> And yeah, Cal does sometimes come when called. She will come if she in in trouble but that really it. She does sit and loves to love you. lol


I dont see whats wrong with a house dog? Maybe  a LGD house dog.. 

lol


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Nothing wrong with a house dog but a 100 pound dog that is bred to live outside and guard animals lives in the house? Yeah. But I do love him and he is a good dog and seems to really love the house. He sleeps on the bed and couches. That dog OWNS her. lol


----------



## autumnprairie

Straw Hat Kikos said:
			
		

> Nothing wrong with a house dog but a 100 pound dog that is bred to live outside and guard animals lives in the house? Yeah. But I do love him and he is a good dog and seems to really love the house. He sleeps on the bed and couches. That dog OWNS her. lol


----------



## Southern by choice

hey straw hat...... IT"S ON!!!!

ok guys and gals.... Straw Hats goat wouldn't get up off the cage (she was laying on a big cage in an isolation pen) so..... does he pull her down?...NO (big resounding no). He picks up this kiko girl ( by the way... best goat ever...I love her) and CARRIES- YES - Carries her across the property to an enclosed/ covered isolation area (used to be a nursery coop)

oh yeah, she's 100 lbs or so.

I DON"T CARRY MY 100 LB BABY!!!!

you also failed to tell everyone that my boy had a bad injury to his shoulder and he had to come in to my house to rest it and let it heal...it is still healing. 

I think Straw is JEALOUSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS of my boy!


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Yes, of course I carried her and only because she didn't want to get up!!

He did hurt his shoulder a bit but it was not _that_ bad. And remember how he had been fine for over a week and he was still in the house? huh, huh? lol Oh and he is completely healed and has been. haha


----------



## autumnprairie

lol the two of you are too funny
edited to add CRAZY for SKH


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

I prefer the word crazy. lol


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=)

boout sums it up how I feel


----------



## Southern by choice

seriously... carrying your goat 'cuz she didn't want to walk??????

AP- you're right he is crazy

BTW "D" was really hurt and on meds if you recall straw hat because I had to cook him food every time he had a pill and he's just an 8 month old puppy!

straw hat you are corrupting my family! Now they are all against my poor baby dog. (WAH)


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Southern by choice said:
			
		

> seriously... carrying your goat 'cuz she didn't want to walk??????
> 
> AP- you're right he is crazy
> 
> BTW "D" was really hurt and on meds if you recall straw hat because I had to cook him food every time he had a pill and he's just an 8 month old puppy!
> 
> straw hat you are corrupting my family! Now they are all against my poor baby dog. (WAH)


Yes. She wouldn't get up and she was tired so what did you expect me to do?

Yeah D was hurt. He got hurt playing with another dog and we all knew that with some aspirin in a few days he would be just fine. Well in a few days, like a week maybe longer, he was fine again. Well that was just an excuse to bring that dog into the house and he now lives in there. I really have no issue with it but PLEASE don't say he is an LGD. lol He isn't anymore. haha


----------



## autumnprairie

Straw Hat Kikos said:
			
		

> Southern by choice said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> seriously... carrying your goat 'cuz she didn't want to walk??????
> 
> AP- you're right he is crazy
> 
> BTW "D" was really hurt and on meds if you recall straw hat because I had to cook him food every time he had a pill and he's just an 8 month old puppy!
> 
> straw hat you are corrupting my family! Now they are all against my poor baby dog. (WAH)
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. She wouldn't get up and she was tired so what did you expect me to do?
> 
> Yeah D was hurt. He got hurt playing with another dog and we all knew that with some aspirin in a few days he would be just fine. Well in a few days, like a week maybe longer, he was fine again. Well that was just an excuse to bring that dog into the house and he now lives in there. I really have no issue with it but PLEASE don't say he is an LGD. lol He isn't anymore. haha
Click to expand...


----------



## Vickir73

K, leave Southern's CGD alone!!! (Couch Guardian Dog) I think you are just jealous.  You are more than welcome to come and sleep on my couch if that will make you sleep better.


----------



## GoatCrazyLady

LOL! I would have done the same thing.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Vickir73 said:
			
		

> K, leave Southern's CGD alone!!! (Couch Guardian Dog) I think you are just jealous.  You are more than welcome to come and sleep on my couch if that will make you sleep better.


LOL CGD!


----------



## Southern by choice

Hello Straw..... tease me all you want but it was my boy who scared off the hawk yesterday. Sadly my boy did not get it and kill it!
On another note:
Are those bucks suppose to smell that bad? How long will they be like this? when is rut over? 

I'm taking Amy outta there and bathing her, I'm gonna put her in the holding yard.

Will Moses hurt Will, with rut and all?

Thanks to all who defended my boy "D"


----------



## Godsgrl

Southern by choice said:
			
		

> Hello Straw..... tease me all you want but it was my boy who scared off the hawk yesterday. Sadly my boy did not get it and kill it!
> On another note:
> *Are those bucks suppose to smell that bad?* How long will they be like this? when is rut over?
> 
> I'm taking Amy outta there and bathing her, I'm gonna put her in the holding yard.
> 
> Will Moses hurt Will, with rut and all?
> 
> Thanks to all who defended my boy "D"


There is no worse smell in the animal world than a buck goat in rut. After experiencing that smell, I can pick it up a mile away now. It permeates your hair, your clothes, your skin. Once rut is over, it should go away. The buck I was around was a pygmy, and he was always in rut. Oh I can't stand that smell.


----------



## Blackhereford boy

sorry Im late but on the topic of electric fence when i was 3 and my brother was 2 i told him to touch it and he grabbed the box that the wire hooks to and got shocked bad!!It was kinda funny too

and leave SBC's dog alone some thing has to guard the house or couch lol


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Electric fences are always fun. haha

I love D. I just like to mess with Southern alot. D is a good dog and loves everybody.


----------



## Blackhereford boy

so how has your day been so far?


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Good. Just finishing up lunch and will be getting back to work in a minute. You?


----------



## Blackhereford boy

I woke up and went to the barn. I just finished breakfast. lol and have been on here all morning


----------



## Vickir73

I am not looking forward to when my baby enters his rut   My ex has no idea - I'm trying to figure out what's the best way to properly introduce him to the smell - maybe a nice rag that I've wiped Pikachu down with specially placed behind the seat in his truck . . .


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

I am just now getting around to doing this. I know it is a little late but oh well. On Sun we caught a opossum in one of the traps. These traps were set because this little guy ate most of the eggs from a broody chicken that was sitting on them out in the yard under a bush/tree. So it ate most of the eggs, we set the trap, it gets caught. Well before I kill it we decided to show it to the dogs, just to see what they will do. We bring it into the woods where two Pyrs and Cal is. We set it right outside the fence just for safety and Cal went pretty much crazy. She was barking and growling. Badger, the largest Pyr, barked a few time but only because Callie was. That did surprise me because as of lately he has been an excellent guard dog. He barks and does not back down to anything, unless it is us, of course. So he really surprised me. Amy is still too young to really know what to do so she is excused. We took the cage away and showed it to the non-LGD's. They didn't do too much but Lucy (Farm mut) went INSANE on it!! She was flipping the cage barking, growling, trying to bite it. At one point she grabbed it's tail and started pulling it around!! At that point she was pulled and came away. Then I dispatched of yet another opossum. It was a small one this time. Lucy has killed one before too. You could hear that one crunch. lol

I know that I am missing something that I was going to put in here so when I remember I will post it.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Southern by choice said:
			
		

> Hello Straw..... tease me all you want but it was my boy who scared off the hawk yesterday. Sadly my boy did not get it and kill it!
> On another note:
> Are those bucks suppose to smell that bad? How long will they be like this? when is rut over?
> 
> I'm taking Amy outta there and bathing her, I'm gonna put her in the holding yard.
> 
> Will Moses hurt Will, with rut and all?
> 
> Thanks to all who defended my boy "D"


Moses should not hurt him. The are best friends so far and I don't see that changing. They might mess with each other but nothing serious, I hope.
They do not smell that bad. I really don't mind it. They will get worst on Sep and Oct. Then they will smell bad but it really isn't to to bad.


----------



## marlowmanor

Straw Hat Kikos said:
			
		

> I am just now getting around to doing this. I know it is a little late but oh well. On Sun we caught a opossum in one of the traps. These traps were set because this little guy ate most of the eggs from a broody chicken that was sitting on them out in the yard under a bush/tree. So it ate most of the eggs, we set the trap, it gets caught. Well before I kill it we decided to show it to the dogs, just to see what they will do. We bring it into the woods where two Pyrs and Cal is. We set it right outside the fence just for safety and Cal went pretty much crazy. She was barking and growling. Badger, the largest Pyr, barked a few time but only because Callie was. That did surprise me because as of lately he has been an excellent guard dog. He barks and does not back down to anything, unless it is us, of course. So he really surprised me. Amy is still too young to really know what to do so she is excused. We took the cage away and showed it to the non-LGD's. They didn't do too much but Lucy (Farm mut) went INSANE on it!! She was flipping the cage barking, growling, trying to bite it. At one point she grabbed it's tail and started pulling it around!! At that point she was pulled and came away. Then I dispatched of yet another opossum. It was a small one this time. Lucy has killed one before too. You could hear that one crunch. lol
> 
> I know that I am missing something that I was going to put in here so when I remember I will post it.


We had a possum (yep it's possum here, no "o" in it! ) get in our dogs house one night. It was a juvenile and Rowdy kept barking at it. He will bark at anything out of the ordinary (he's a great guard dog) so when he was barking non stop one night I did what I usually do. I looked out our living room window to see if I could see what he was barking at, then when I saw nothing there I checked out the back door and still saw nothing. It was after all that I figured out he was facing his dog house and barking at it. So once the kids got settled in bed and he was still barking I went outside with a flashlight and a ball bat to figure it out. I shined the flashlight in his dog house and saw the juvenile possum in there all backed up into a corner and hissing at Rowdy for barking at him. I had no idea what to do. Rowdy is in a locked dog lot and I had no clue how I was going to get Rowdy out of the lot and secured somewhere so that I could go in there and figure out how to get the possum out of the house safely. Of course this was a night DH worked too. So I called him at work and told him the situation. He said to just let it be for the time being and he would deal with it when he came home the next morning. When DH got home the next morning there was no sign of the possum, so the best I can figure is Rowdy scared it off, or killed it. We know he had killed a possum before because we have found a baby possum dead in his cage before. It's because he had killed one before that I was surprised he wasn't attacking the one in his house. It was funny to watch though, the possum would be fine till Rowdy started barking at it, then it would get all pissed and be hissing and posturing. We haven't seen more possums around since then.


----------



## Vickir73

I think Badger is wanting to become a CGD maybe??   Yea Lucy!! Good dog!!


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

@Marlow
I have no idea what it is. Opossum or possum? lol I looked it up and still don't know which it is!!  

@Vickir
Badger is a great dog and does not like to be in the house. He only likes it outside.


Picture post next.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

I realized that I have not had any pictures up in forever. So I took some and I'm putting them up. duh






Callie!!





Callie again.





Callie laying on Badger.





Again.





Yep. My love again. Too many pictures? Too bad.





My handsome buck Moses.





Bad picture but I put it up to show his size. Hopefully it's not too bad.





Check out his wig. haha





Heidi's bag. Isn't it cute. lol





Heidi again.


Sorry for some of the quality. Most of them would not stop moving for me.


----------



## HankTheTank

Cute! Love Heidi's coloring

hehe Badger pillow


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Heidi looks even better in person. Both her and Katie are Southern's goats.


----------



## autumnprairie

love the pictures,


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

autumnprairie said:
			
		

> love the pictures,


Thanks!! Where you been??


----------



## Pearce Pastures

She is so pretty!


----------



## autumnprairie

Straw Hat Kikos said:
			
		

> autumnprairie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> love the pictures,
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!! Where you been??
Click to expand...

went out to eat tonight being kiddless for the night
I see you guys are close to wininng tonight


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

That's nice but I was talking about the last few days. You were a no show...LOL


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Pearce Pastures said:
			
		

> She is so pretty!


Moses? lol Thank you.


----------



## autumnprairie

here and there still not sleeping real well atm


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

autumnprairie said:
			
		

> here and there still not sleeping real well atm


Why not?


----------



## autumnprairie

Straw Hat Kikos said:
			
		

> autumnprairie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here and there still not sleeping real well atm
> 
> 
> 
> Why not?
Click to expand...

I think being excited about school


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

haha You're crazy. lol


----------



## Pearce Pastures

Straw Hat Kikos said:
			
		

> Pearce Pastures said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She is so pretty!
> 
> 
> 
> Moses? lol Thank you.
Click to expand...

LOL.  No Heidi.  Moses is "pretty" too though   Okay, okay..studly!


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Pearce Pastures said:
			
		

> Straw Hat Kikos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pearce Pastures said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She is so pretty!
> 
> 
> 
> Moses? lol Thank you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL.  No Heidi.  Moses is "pretty" too though   Okay, okay..studly!
Click to expand...

I knew you weren't talking about Mo. Yeah, he is pretty studly......and he smells just peachy, too.


----------



## Pearce Pastures

Yeah, my boys were getting their perfume all over me today...they were begging for scratches and I caved.  Oh well.  I was already covered in paint and sawdust so I needed shower anyhow.

So how much dog food do you go through with those lovelies?


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

I spent a good amount of time with them too. Smelly. I really don't mind it though.

Well uh, they go thru alot right now because they are puppies. They will eat less when they are older but right now all the LGD's get 4 cups of food in the AM and PM. Yeah it's alot. lol


----------



## autumnprairie

Straw Hat Kikos said:
			
		

> I spent a good amount of time with them too. Smelly. I really don't mind it though.
> 
> Well uh, they go thru alot right now because they are puppies. They will eat less when they are older but right now all the LGD's get 4 cups of food in the AM and PM. Yeah it's alot. lol


what kind of food do you feed them?


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Southern takes care of all that. She balances the protein and all that good stuff. She knows what she's doing for sure.


----------



## autumnprairie

that is always a bonus to have two working the farm

ETA my typo


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Two? Yeah. We both have our areas of expertise.


----------



## Southern by choice

I handle the feed here- it's about 350 lbs a month. I mix several feeds for the different dogs on the farm. Would love to feed raw but just can't do it right now. I keep all the large breeds lean til they are about 2 yrs. old. Better for growth, joints, etc. I like to balance the protien/fat/calcium for the individual dog. The two 8 month old pyrs really don't eat much... they are not food aggressive unlike alot of pyrs, so when they are done they walk away. I am convinced they probably only eat half the food given to them- the chickens eat the rest-UGH! Callie and Amy(littlepyr pup) would probably eat til they died! These two are more aggressive with food. Although we nipped the whole "i'm gonna kill you over food" thing in the bud when they were just lil pups. All 6 dogs could eat in the same space with no problems, but they all think someone else must have something better in their bowls. EXCEPT LUCY! She is the old timer here and was trained by my old girl(GSD- now deceased) no dog messes with her EVER! She hates every dog here except my GSD. She especially hates the pyrs- never liked them even when they were lil pups.
Straw will have to post a pix of Lucy... she is awesome! It's sad really, cause she's like the rodney Dangerfield of dogs in away. She's the best dog on the farm but gets no respect!!!!! All 5 other dogs will back down from her, yet she is not an alpha, she just has seniority!

BTW it is nice to share the farm with Straw- we definitely can get on each others nerves and don't always agree on stuff but we have mutual respect for each other and kinda stay to our own areas of expertise.


----------



## marlowmanor

Heidi is gorgeous! Who is she bred to? I'd guess from he size she will have twins. Callie is adorable too!

ETA: Southern you should start a journal. I would love to hear the stories about your life on the farm and learn more about you and your family.


----------



## Southern by choice

Straw Hat-

I really don't have time for this today but I needed to let you know about CoCoa......Yes, YOUR GOAT...... had a long talk with her, she is VERY SAD!!!! Here is the conversation:

ME- Hey cokie, what's wrong girl ( she was crying- lil tears in eyes)?
Coke- It's my "daddy" (big sob)... I WAS his very 1st "baby-girl", The apple of his eye... I could do no wrong....
ME- "yeah, I know"
Coke- "well now all he cares about are his "big girls", about how great they are, their horns, blah.blah,blah!!!! and his stinky boys!!!
       he used to play with me everyday, I miss my daddy!!!!! and I hate his big monstrosities."
Katie now walks up- joins in...
Katie- yeah, we used to play our head-butting game everyday- not anymore. Like to see him try that with his big girls(sarcastically)!
ME- I don't know what to tell you girls, I've noticed too! Maybe he'll snap out of it!
Heidi walks up-
Heidi- I don't care- I've been pregnant ALL summer, leave me alone -all of you.
ME, Coke, & Katie all looked at each other and thought whoa..... stay clear of Heidi.
Millie walks up-
Millie- Just do what I do.... stick your horns through the fence and pretend your stuck, then he has to come and help you- well, it is some attention- I'll take what I can get!!!!

anyway ... just givin you a heads up- PAY ATTENTION TO YOUR OTHER GIRLS!!!!!!!!!


----------



## marlowmanor

Shame on you K!   Focusing on the big girls and not giving girls attention anymore. Go give the little ladies some attention. They're begging for it! While you are at it go snuggle with the ND buck too! I'm sure he is just as stinky as Moses just in a smaller package!


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

marlowmanor said:
			
		

> Shame on you K!   Focusing on the big girls and not giving girls attention anymore. Go give the little ladies some attention. They're begging for it! While you are at it go snuggle with the ND buck too! I'm sure he is just as stinky as Moses just in a smaller package!


I won't make excuses because I will lose.  I don't spend alot of time hanging out with any of my goats. More with Callie than anything. Yes, I did head but with Katie. If you know how to do it it doesn't hurt. haha It is very fun but she weighs 80+ pounds now. Yep. She's fat. I went out the other day and she wouldn't do it. idk why not but she didn't. 

Coke is fine. Sometimes she comes up and sometimes she doesn't. Lately she has been coming right up and wanting to be loved on. Heidi has and still likes to be pet and loved on. She is huge. Only a few more days to go. 

I should go out there more often I guess.I have been out there the last several days too. 

Caleb is even more smelly than Moses!! And little Will smell just as bad as Caleb!! Crazy buck. Oh and Caleb has absolutely acting like a buck in rut lately.....

@Marlow Heidi is bred to Caleb. I know you've been asking.


----------



## marlowmanor

I thought that may be who she was bred too. I bet there will be some pretty babies from that mix!

Well as long as you have been visiting with the little ladies I'll let you slide!  I can't blame you for now wanting to play head butt games with Katie now. I think she'd win now in that battle! 

Now I need to look up pictures of Caleb again. I have an image in my brain but I need to see how accurate it is.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

I don't have any in my uploads anymore so they might not be on there. If not I will put some up soon. 

Oh no. If she still wants to go I can take her. lol That's why I am the way I am. lol It's daim bramage. HAHA


----------



## HankTheTank

Straw Hat Kikos said:
			
		

> Oh no. If she still wants to go I can take her. lol That's why I am the way I am. lol It's daim bramage. HAHA


----------



## marlowmanor

Straw Hat Kikos said:
			
		

> I don't have any in my uploads anymore so they might not be on there. If not I will put some up soon.
> 
> Oh no. If she still wants to go I can take her. lol That's why I am the way I am. lol It's daim bramage. HAHA




LOL

My DH claims to have headbutted a goat a few times when he was younger. That explains a lot about him!  All I did growing up with goats was hit the electric fence a few times. My brother had one of our pygmy goats that was docile enough he could ride it! We also baited chicks with a piece of corn tied to a string!


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

haha I used to "fight" her every day. She would jump up and everything. You just have to know how to do it. lol Everybody would ask, "Doesn't that hurt," because you could hear it.


----------



## Symphony

Straw Hat Kikos said:
			
		

> haha I used to "fight" her every day. She would jump up and everything. You just have to know how to do it. lol Everybody would ask, "Doesn't that hurt," because you could hear it.


This explains alot about you now, Straw Hat Kikos...

So Southern isn't your wife of girlfriend.  Is she a sister or something else?


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Symphony said:
			
		

> Straw Hat Kikos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> haha I used to "fight" her every day. She would jump up and everything. You just have to know how to do it. lol Everybody would ask, "Doesn't that hurt," because you could hear it.
> 
> 
> 
> This explains alot about you now, Straw Hat Kikos...
> 
> So Southern isn't your wife of girlfriend.  Is she a sister or something else?
Click to expand...

It sure does!! LOL

No way. Not in anyway. Just my farm/ranch partner. haha


----------



## Symphony

Straw Hat Kikos said:
			
		

> Symphony said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Straw Hat Kikos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> haha I used to "fight" her every day. She would jump up and everything. You just have to know how to do it. lol Everybody would ask, "Doesn't that hurt," because you could hear it.
> 
> 
> 
> This explains alot about you now, Straw Hat Kikos...
> 
> So Southern isn't your wife of girlfriend.  Is she a sister or something else?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It sure does!! LOL
> 
> No way. Not in anyway. Just my farm/ranch partner. haha
Click to expand...

Ok, well that's nice to have around.  Hope your ladies are happy and healthy and that you have at least a couple of kids in a day or so.


----------



## Southern by choice

OK everyone... let me just say this......

 I AM SOOOOOOOOO MARRIED WITH LOTS OF CHILDREN!!!!!!!  and i am 

Straw Hat lives on the farm (we have a studio apartment on the property)

My children adore him- Straw(yes I'm embarrassing him) is the best "Big brother"

No girlfriend stands a chance around here... we will all hate her (can I say that on here?) doesn't matter who she is......well maybe hate is too strong- how about "strongly Dislike"


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Today I went to the stockyard again to help a friend load her feed and move her sheep. Her grandkids were going to show them but decided to not to. So she decided to cut her losses and sell them there. Someone got some nice show sheep. At a stockyard? Lucky someone. There were six of them and all were sold but not to one buyer. I had to lift those sheep with crap all over them (well not all over them but you get me) into the cage in the bed of the truck. Yep, got poo on me. lol So we brought them to the sale and they were sold in the first pen and fetched what I thought they would bring. I love going to the sale because I get to see hundreds of goats, sheep, cows, bulls, and some huge pigs. I really love cows. There were some nice pretty heifers there today too. And for once they had alot of horned cows. (cow with horns > without horns) I've seen a bull there once that was and easy 2000 pounds. He was alone. haha

Came home and my vet came over and needed some help moving something real quick so I helped him there. I then came home and spend awhile on here searching for that treasure box. btw everyone. It's mine!! So back off. *long, serious stare*

Then I went and raked some hay and brought it over here and covered it up because it's going to rain. I ate Pizza and Soda for dinner. 

Lets see. Went to the sale, helped my vet (like a grandfather to me), helped my friend with her sheep and feed, spent time with the fine people on BYH's, and had pizza. If that's not a perfect day then idk what is.


----------



## Symphony

Southern by choice said:
			
		

> OK everyone... let me just say this......
> 
> I AM SOOOOOOOOO MARRIED WITH LOTS OF CHILDREN!!!!!!!  and i am
> 
> Straw Hat lives on the farm (we have a studio apartment on the property)
> 
> My children adore him- Straw(yes I'm embarrassing him) is the best "Big brother"
> 
> No girlfriend stands a chance around here... we will all hate her (can I say that on here?) doesn't matter who she is......well maybe hate is too strong- how about "strongly Dislike"


Poor Straw, are you going to force him into an arranged married with one of your daughters...  Just kidding so you know.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

> Poor Straw, are you going to force him into an arranged married with one of your daughters...  Just kidding so you know.


Heck NO!! haha Scared me.


----------



## Pearce Pastures




----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Putting up fencing!! Pictures will come later today.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Today I helped put up a good deal of a new fence area on the farm. It will be a kidding area for when the kid they have an area to be alone without others and they can be with their kids. Very nice size overall. But anyway, Southern's husband did all of the digging and placing the posts. Which works out great for me because that is so much fun and I really wanted to let someone else have a turn.  We were only able to do one stretch of fence due to  having to go get some T-posts and the straps that help stretch are not hereright now. yay. So here's a ton of pictures. 







You dig a hole anywhere you need a post. Duh





Then you bury it and let it set for a few days.





You then put in the brace posts. You also use the wire to help make it stronger.




















Close up.




















Strength wire top.





Strength wire bottom.

After you have all posts in and set, brace posts ready, strength wire, you are ready to put in T-posts. First use some kind of string to tie and pull along the path that the fence will go.





String tied.





Going the path of the fence.





Going around a middle post.






Put the T-posts in. Use the string as a guide.





T-posts in.






Then you start to attach the fencing to the starting post.















Roll out the fence.
















Once you have it all the way to the end of that stretch you attach some 2x4's to pull it. 















Do that on the top and bottom of the  boards. The way this was done is not ideal because we did not have the right straps.





Put it around a tree or a dummy post in order to pull from.





Use the come-alongs to tighten it up. Go along the fence make sure all is doing well and nothing is caught.
Pull that bad boy until you can't do it anymore. Make is TIGHT.





Walk along and make sure all is well. Nothing wrong.











If everything is good then attach the T-clips so the fence is with the T-posts. (No uploaded pictures. Sorry)   

Then start cutting and wrapping, strand by strand, to the post.





When you're done it should be just as tight as it was before you cut it.
















Pretty cool, eh?

Here's the pictures of the opossum the other day.


----------



## HankTheTank

So when can I expect you to get here to put one up for MY goats? Just make it a bit taller so Elf can't jump it 

Nice possum (not something I've ever said before...)


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

HankTheTank said:
			
		

> So when can I expect you to get here to put one up for MY goats? Just make it a bit taller so Elf can't jump it
> 
> Nice possum (not something I've ever said before...)


As soon as you pay for everything and fly me up there and provide food. I'll do it then. hehe

He's dead now. I would say, "Poor thing," but I don't feel that way, soo....


----------



## marlowmanor

If we provide the stuff can you come do our yard?  We have the fence just not the T-posts, outer posts, or the wire. I could free range my chickens then and the goats could have more room. Maybe we wouldn't have to mow the lawn then! It could keep the human kids confined too! 

I'm only joking of course.  At least I think I am since I haven't mentioned the idea to DH yet. Maybe if I discussed it with him we'd look into getting the stuff to do the rest of the yard.


----------



## Southern by choice

Hey Straw- Thanks for helping with the fence!

So excited Heidi is gonna have her babies.

Hoping for 2 does!!!!!!


----------



## bonbean01

That was excellent Straw!!!!  For anyone putting up a fence for the first time the instructions and photos would really help...you might want to post this in the fencing part of the index...many people asking questions about fencing.  Fence looks great 

Now about that O'possum (yeah...born and raised in Canada and that's how I learned it...although now that I am living in the Southern US I only hear "possum")  he does not look cute to me at all and I'm glad he's dead...those critters can do serious damage to chickens 

Bet you are tired now...pat yourself on the back and relax!  Good job!!!


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

haha After putting up a few fences and some mistakes we have figured out how to do it really well. My buck pen and now this one are done very well. We always say that is a tree were to fall on my fence the fence would be fine but the tree would be cut in two!! The buck pen and the kidding area are very, very well done and tight. Makes a guy happy to have an awesome fence!!


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

bonbean01 said:
			
		

> That was excellent Straw!!!!  For anyone putting up a fence for the first time the instructions and photos would really help...you might want to post this in the fencing part of the index...many people asking questions about fencing.  Fence looks great
> 
> Now about that O'possum (yeah...born and raised in Canada and that's how I learned it...although now that I am living in the Southern US I only hear "possum")  he does not look cute to me at all and I'm glad he's dead...those critters can do serious damage to chickens
> 
> Bet you are tired now...pat yourself on the back and relax!  Good job!!!


Thanks you! 
I think I will do that. Hopefully it helps others because putting up a good fence is an art, and has to be learned.

I've always thought it was opossum but I have no idea now!! Everybody does it different.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Southern by choice said:
			
		

> Hey Straw- Thanks for helping with the fence!
> 
> So excited Heidi is gonna have her babies.
> 
> Hoping for 2 does!!!!!!


Me too. I think she'll have twins, hopefully does.

You're welcome.I really didn't do too much.


----------



## bonbean01

Okay...I don't think I'm a fuss budget...but...did go look up the spelling and I didn't capitalize it correctly...duh...three spellings acceptable:

O'Possum
Opossum
Possum

So...guess it depends on where you live.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

bonbean01 said:
			
		

> Okay...I don't think I'm a fuss budget...but...did go look up the spelling and I didn't capitalize it correctly...duh...three spellings acceptable:
> 
> O'Possum
> Opossum
> Possum
> 
> So...guess it depends on where you live.


I looked it up too and found several way too. lol I've always said opossum. Everybody in the south here says possum though.


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=)

OK don't think me weird but I     possums (I've read both opossum and possum but never O'possum) so I will say it
Poor thing....


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

When you have had close to 30 eggs eaten by them and had several chickens and ducks killed you don't really like them.


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=)

Well, since we don't have them here, don't think I'll ever be saying that! 

Sorry for your loss BTW


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

CochinBrahmaLover=) said:
			
		

> Well, since we don't have them here, don't think I'll ever be saying that!
> 
> Sorry for your loss BTW


Lucky. That's weird you don't have them. I guess it makes sense, you being in Alaska and all.

It's ok. Eggs I don't care too much about but I really loved the duck she killed. She was on 16 eggs when all but four were eaten and I had to kill th duck because she had her chest sliced open and was bleeding to death.


----------



## Symphony

Straw Hat Kikos said:
			
		

> CochinBrahmaLover=) said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, since we don't have them here, don't think I'll ever be saying that!
> 
> Sorry for your loss BTW
> 
> 
> 
> Lucky. That's weird you don't have them. I guess it makes sense, you being in Alaska and all.
> 
> It's ok. Eggs I don't care too much about but I really loved the duck she killed. She was on 16 eggs when all but four were eaten and I had to kill th duck because she had her chest sliced open and was bleeding to death.
Click to expand...

A place with no Possum would be nice.  They always grossed me out and yes can kill a ton of Chickens.  Had a family of Possum's kill all but one of my first batch of Chickens.  They weren't full grown yet but around two months.

As for the fence postings they are great.  Very informative and helpful for the beginner.  I love come a longs, they are so helpful when fencing.  Most my fencing is old but it still passes the strength test so your right Straw it is an art.  Get it right the first time with quality product and it can last for decades.

Any time I see a Possum on my properties I usually kill them right away as they can pass on deadly diseases to Horses through drinking out of their tanks, don't know if they can effect Goats.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

> A place with no Possum would be nice.  They always grossed me out and yes can kill a ton of Chickens.  Had a family of Possum's kill all but one of my first batch of Chickens.  They weren't full grown yet but around two months.
> 
> As for the fence postings they are great.  Very informative and helpful for the beginner.  I love come a longs, they are so helpful when fencing.  Most my fencing is old but it still passes the strength test so your right Straw it is an art.  Get it right the first time with quality product and it can last for decades.
> 
> Any time I see a Possum on my properties I usually kill them right away as they can pass on deadly diseases to Horses through drinking out of their tanks, don't know if they can effect Goats.


Sorry about that. They are bad. So are raccoons. We have issues with both.

Thank you. Come-alongs are great. They are helpful for anything and everything.  I enjoy seeing fence that is very old but is still holding strong.

I did not know that. I know they can have diseases and kill chickens but had no idea they are dangerous to horses. Good to know.


----------



## Symphony

Straw Hat Kikos said:
			
		

> A place with no Possum would be nice.  They always grossed me out and yes can kill a ton of Chickens.  Had a family of Possum's kill all but one of my first batch of Chickens.  They weren't full grown yet but around two months.
> 
> As for the fence postings they are great.  Very informative and helpful for the beginner.  I love come a longs, they are so helpful when fencing.  Most my fencing is old but it still passes the strength test so your right Straw it is an art.  Get it right the first time with quality product and it can last for decades.
> 
> Any time I see a Possum on my properties I usually kill them right away as they can pass on deadly diseases to Horses through drinking out of their tanks, don't know if they can effect Goats.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry about that. They are bad. So are raccoons. We have issues with both.
> 
> Thank you. Come-alongs are great. They are helpful for anything and everything.  I enjoy seeing fence that is very old but is still holding strong.
> 
> I did not know that. I know they can have diseases and kill chickens but had no idea they are dangerous to horses. Good to know.
Click to expand...

https://www.addl.purdue.edu/newsletters/2004/summer/epm.htm


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Wow. It makes it even worse because the treatment. It says it is expensive and is only mildly effective.


----------



## Symphony

Yeah, I did a quick search online and it looks like maybe other ruminants and animals can get something from Possum.  So basically kill the buggers on site.

I really don't like to do that with Wildlife but I don't like to lose thousands of dollars.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Symphony said:
			
		

> Yeah, I did a quick search online and it looks like maybe other ruminants and animals can get something from Possum.  So basically kill the buggers on site.
> 
> I really don't like to do that with Wildlife but I don't like to lose thousands of dollars.


x2 on that. All coons and opossums we shoot. Here in NC they are the largest rabies carriers and if we trap them he have to kill them, says the law.We only mess with foxes if we need to. We tend to leave them alone. The coyotes are very very bad here too.


----------



## HankTheTank

I had a coon in my barn once who was going after Colin, and with no guns in the house right now all I had to go after it with was a pickaxe. Not something I ever want to do again


----------



## Symphony

Don't have much Coyotes at my new place, thankfully but some Fox and never rid of Raccoon or Possum.


----------



## Royd Wood

God dammd global warming - those possums decided Canada is not that bad these days winter wise and are now pis-ing on our hay too
Ugly fella's or what and I dont get fooled by the "I'M DEAD dont touch I'M DEAD dont touch" They get a new home at a farmers place 4 miles away who reported me for putting my fence too near the highway boundry


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=)

Straw Hat Kikos said:
			
		

> CochinBrahmaLover=) said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, since we don't have them here, don't think I'll ever be saying that!
> 
> Sorry for your loss BTW
> 
> 
> 
> Lucky. That's weird you don't have them. I guess it makes sense, you being in Alaska and all.
> 
> It's ok. Eggs I don't care too much about but I really loved the duck she killed. She was on 16 eggs when all but four were eaten and I had to kill th duck because she had her chest sliced open and was bleeding to death.
Click to expand...

Sorry for your loss    

We also don't have raccoons, but I wish we had snakes and other reptiles?  Love reptiles
Whats wrong with 'Being in Alaska and all'? 

Oh but we have lots of ravens and foxes, and one year a gyrfalcon tried to get our birds but the raven chased him off (their territorial like crap)  (ravens can only eat chicks but they will )


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Royd Wood said:
			
		

> God dammd global warming - those possums decided Canada is not that bad these days winter wise and are now pis-ing on our hay too
> Ugly fella's or what and I dont get fooled by the "I'M DEAD dont touch I'M DEAD dont touch" They get a new home at a farmers place 4 miles away who reported me for putting my fence too near the highway boundry


The one we caught int the cage decided to play dead for me which made it much easier to shoot him. 

Dead or alive? lol


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=)

Royd Wood said:
			
		

> God dammd global warming - those possums decided Canada is not that bad these days winter wise and are now pis-ing on our hay too
> Ugly fella's or what and I dont get fooled by the "I'M DEAD dont touch I'M DEAD dont touch" They get a new home at a farmers place 4 miles away who reported me for putting my fence too near the highway boundry


Last sentence -    You go gir- err, I mean guy  we have a guy SORTA like that, but is trying to fence off everyone from a public trail 

Sorry about that, hope you get them all!


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

@CBL

It's like always snowing there!! Opossums don't really like that.


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=)

Straw Hat Kikos said:
			
		

> @CBL
> 
> It's like always snowing there!! Opossums don't really like that.


Oh 

Nuhu, we had rain during Thanksgiving (and black ice, and -30.... but, ignore that part). At we don't need to heat the house 'till september this year!(hopefully...)


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Sounds peachy.


----------



## Royd Wood

CochinBrahmaLover=) said:
			
		

> Royd Wood said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> God dammd global warming - those possums decided Canada is not that bad these days winter wise and are now pis-ing on our hay too
> Ugly fella's or what and I dont get fooled by the "I'M DEAD dont touch I'M DEAD dont touch" They get a new home at a farmers place 4 miles away who reported me for putting my fence too near the highway boundry
> 
> 
> 
> Last sentence -    You go gir- err, I mean guy  we have a guy SORTA like that, but is trying to fence off everyone from a public trail
Click to expand...

Well I followed an old busted fence line but hawkeye spotted I was 2ft over - had to rip it up and move it and I see him drive past most days with a smirk on his fizzog (google fizzog)

COYOTES dont get me started on them tonight - thats another one who we imported from you guys


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Can't stand people like that.  

You guys? What's that mean? lol


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=)

Straw Hat Kikos said:
			
		

> Can't stand people like that.
> 
> You guys? What's that mean? lol


I don't know if he means me or you, because we have coyotes


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

haha I don't think the NC coyotes are going up to Canada. lol


----------



## autumnprairie

when she has her kids we want pics ASAP ok


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

But of course!!

She's due on the 28th but could have them in as little as 4 days.


----------



## marlowmanor

Have you found the treasure yet?  I looked through my own journal from the posts that started this year with no luck. Man I write alot!  Never realized it till I went through the post! I look casually for it. If I do find it I know where the GHM will go.


----------



## autumnprairie

If I find it I second that too


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

marlowmanor said:
			
		

> Have you found the treasure yet?  I looked through my own journal from the posts that started this year with no luck. Man I write alot!  Never realized it till I went through the post! I look casually for it. If I do find it I know where the GHM will go.


Nope. :/ I have been thru more than 10,000 posts. Getting close to 1000 pages. Still have not found it.
Yes you do! I wen thru it all once to catch up and you do write alot.
Where? lol 

Thank you both!! Then we would all be GHM's!! :bun


----------



## marlowmanor

I just skimmed through all 47 pages of AP journal and it's not there either. Dear lord I hope it's not somewhere like Elevan's journal!


----------



## Pearce Pastures

Alright, I have to go back to work in the morning so just in case you haven't looked yet,  here is a freebie (not gonna have time to look anymore).  Don't bother looking in the WHERE AM I, NEW MEMBER INTROS,  MILKING, or MEAT PROCESSING...not there.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Pearce Pastures said:
			
		

> Alright, I have to go back to work in the morning so just in case you haven't looked yet,  here is a freebie (not gonna have time to look anymore).  Don't bother looking in the WHERE AM I, NEW MEMBER INTROS,  MILKING, or MEAT PROCESSING...not there.


 Thanks!! All pages checked? lol


----------



## Pearce Pastures

All in the meat,milk, where am I, but only 2012 new member posts per the tip.  Boy is it hidden!


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Pearce Pastures said:
			
		

> All in the meat,milk, where am I, but only 2012 new member posts per the tip.  Boy is it hidden!


Sure is. Thanks very much!!


----------



## Southern by choice

So... now I know what you really do all day! Hunting for treasure chests.  you are crazeeeeeeee 

I'm a Gangster   

Really what happened to him again??????

Bull of the year 2011- BUSHWACKER


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Southern by choice said:
			
		

> So... now I know what you really do all day! Hunting for treasure chests.  you are crazeeeeeeee
> 
> I'm a Gangster
> 
> Really what happened to him again??????
> 
> Bull of the year 2011- BUSHWACKER


All day? ppfft Yeah right.

Gangster was injured. He was the real bull of the year.


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=)

Hi


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Hi CBL.


----------



## autumnprairie

Hi I finished homework and in time to get more, I hope your week is going well


----------



## Southern by choice

When are you gonna come back to work for me??????????

I'll build you a really nice deluxe shelter for your bucks..... and you know how I build


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Southern by choice said:
			
		

> When are you gonna come back to work for me??????????
> 
> I'll build you a really nice deluxe shelter for your bucks..... and you know how I build


So you want me to come back and take care of all your animals again? Joking or serious?


----------



## marlowmanor

Straw Hat Kikos said:
			
		

> Southern by choice said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When are you gonna come back to work for me??????????
> 
> I'll build you a really nice deluxe shelter for your bucks..... and you know how I build
> 
> 
> 
> So you want me to come back and take care of all your animals again? Joking or serious?
Click to expand...

*
ETA: Nevermind, I shouldn't be prying.


----------



## Southern by choice

Yes seriously!!! I'd like to incorporate you into the schedule. Perhaps figure out a schedule for exact responsibilities for the "newbies".
I'm sick of hearing, Oh, I didn't know   I wanna go... 

@marlow- Straw used to work for me, but got too busy and was burned out,needed to focus on his own animals and other stuff!
We work together but are still very separate on the farm.His animals, my animals, co-owned animals etc. etc. etc.  
I know it was the building that got 'em     - I can build anything!!!! I love to build stuff.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

hhmmm I think that may work.  We'll have to figure the schedule out and whatever other details that must be done first. 

btw nice job with those smileys. lol

@Marlow As she said I used to work for her but could no longer do it. I was forgetting and missing things that still needed to be done. I hate to make an excuse but she is right, I was burnt out and could no longer do it to the best of my abilities.


@Southern
When the Kikos kid and I get some money from their kids, I will build a really nice shelter. Besides they will need a bigger/better one because we will keep the percentage bucks for food. I can't wait till next Oct!! Throw one of those bad boys on the pig cooker!!


----------



## Southern by choice

Nah- I got the shelter.
Remember all that extra lumber from the loafing shed and all the other lumber I've been finding everywhere? Also the boards (The kind we used for the kidding stall) around the back..... Got plenty to build an awesome place for the bucks and a couple of LGD's. I hate the ones out there now, sooooo  just not my style!

Save your money for your land! (and NC State ain't cheap-hint-hint)

Need to finish stripping the chairs.UGH
I'll be mowing AGAIN today.
See ya!

put something together for the schedule if you have time...


----------



## Southern by choice

Thanks for mowing the field.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Catch up on things. Here we go.

I moved the does last Tue. They are way more in the woods on an old barn foundation. The barn burned down many years ago but the stones and foundation is still there and they love it. It's pretty neat.

The bucks still stink and Moses is as handsome as ever. Duh His horns are big and starting to spiral. 

Heidi is due any day now. She doesn't like it much in the kidding stall. :/

All the other goats and dogs are doing well. Hoping to build a better shelter here soon for them. Excited about that.

I have some more pictures of the fence. Well a "how to" picture at least.

The fields and yards are mowed and all look good. 

We're hoping to sell a bunch of chickens.  Then we will order a few extra roosters and we will have all our breeding pairs. We're thinking about eating the geese and maybe the ducks. The baby geese were already going to be eaten and the ducks are just annoying. 


@Southern
You are welcome. haha I love the front field mowed. It looks really nice mowed. 
I think it's a good idea to build a better shelter. I'm ready to build. lol
Oh and I'll be more than happy to take a turn in the rotation of animals "chores". I think I figured out where I should go in the rotation too. 

Yep. Gotta save for my land so I can run my goats and cows! 
Still hard for me to say NC State. uggg


----------



## Pearce Pastures

Saw somebody on Craigslist out my way is selling Kikos sired from bucks out of New Zealand.  You should go to Herdstock and then swing on over up to get ya one!  
http://southbend.craigslist.org/grd/3228127480.html


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Here's those pictures about the fence. 






Drill a hole.










Another one here.





Put a rod/spike into it or into the brace post itself.





And there ya go!!


Here's some more unrelated pictures.





Alana and Sis.





Arianna.





Moses.





Moses' horns. 


Ok w/e, call me weird. lol I know I'll here about it from Southern. hehe










I really love my boots. lol


----------



## autumnprairie

nice boots cowboy


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

autumnprairie said:
			
		

> nice boots cowboy


Why, thank you ma'am.


----------



## autumnprairie

you need to come to herdstock


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Swing by and pick me up.  lol


----------



## autumnprairie

I wish I could


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

No going to Herdstock for me. Hopefully one day though.


----------



## Southern by choice

Straw.... I love your boots.....remember(oh yeah, it was before your time) I once was the imelda marcos of shoes! PRADA!!!!!
but those days are gone    you probably don't know who imelda marcos is...... 

On another topic... you might want to get the opinions of the young ladies about the smell of buck on you....

TRUE STORY: This evening my son helped Straw move around some animals, including 3 bucks. When they were done they decided to stroll through MY house. As they walked past, this horrific odor (made me want to wretch   ), is lingering through my house. I say "OH, Please change your clothes you STINK!" Straw says, "No we don't, buck smell isn't bad, it doesn't really stink that bad."

Ladies, help straw to understand...... YES, BUCK SMELL ON A GUYS CLOTHES IS GROSS!!!!!!    There is a time and a place to smell bucky, just not at my house or I should say not IN my house!!!!!

btw- your favorite meal- tomorrow, yes you are invited 

Why can't we have 2 sheep??????????????


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

I know who she is!! And no I didn't Google her. lol I think she was the wife of a dictator and she had a TON of shoes right? I think that's her.

Well. :/ Buck does not smell that bad. I really don't mind it. You have that crazy sniffer and smell everything. lol

Chicken Broccoli Cheese Casserole??!! Can't wait. 

Sheep? Wha do wa? Splain please?


----------



## bonbean01

Firstly...yes...bucks do really, really stink!!!  Our neighbour across the road needed help with a triplet goat birthing and even before we got that close to the goats...smelled the buck right away. 

Secondly...I am biased for sure...but YES to sheep!

Okay...that's my 2 cents worth.

ps...love the boots...even when I moved, I dragged my horse riding boots with me each time...not in the best shape, but still have them..perhaps I should let my hubby know that when I die I want to be buried in them?


----------



## autumnprairie

she wants sheep straw


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Buried in them? Not a bad idea! lol

Sheep? idk.......it would take alot to get me to say yes to sheep. I like some but not a fan of sheep overall. Sorry. lol


----------



## HankTheTank

I don't mind the buck smell. From far away I actually find it rather pleasant!

Nice boots  Mine are just like that except they're pink on the inside and in a bit more beat up than yours


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

My boots are pretty young still. 

You should show us yours...


----------



## Royd Wood

HankTheTank said:
			
		

> I don't mind the buck smell. From far away I actually find it rather pleasant!


Your up ****e creek Hank, lost your paddle and dont even know it  

I've had a pile of cow sh 1t up my boots and further afield but still gone down the store thinking all is fine  why's that person gipping in the que and wacking me with their new fly swat

edit poop street just doesn't have the same affect somehow


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Royd Wood said:
			
		

> HankTheTank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't mind the buck smell. From far away I actually find it rather pleasant!
> 
> 
> 
> Your up ****e creek Hank, lost your paddle and dont even know it
> 
> I've had a pile of cow sh 1t up my boots and further afield but still gone down the store thinking all is fine  why's that person gipping in the que and wacking me with their new fly swat
Click to expand...


----------



## HankTheTank

Royd Wood said:
			
		

> Your up ****e creek Hank, lost your paddle and dont even know it


I haven't had my paddle for YEARS


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

HankTheTank said:
			
		

> Royd Wood said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your up ****e creek Hank, lost your paddle and dont even know it
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't had my paddle for YEARS
Click to expand...

Good point. lol


----------



## elevan

I happen to love the way my bucks smell.  Maybe I'm just weird...yeah, I probably am just weird.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

elevan said:
			
		

> I happen to love the way my bucks smell.  Maybe I'm just weird...yeah, I probably am just weird.


hahaha I can't wait until Southern sees this. Nearly everybody agrees that it doesn't smell too bad.


----------



## autumnprairie

elevan said:
			
		

> I happen to love the way my bucks smell.  Maybe I'm just weird...yeah, I probably am just weird.


X2


----------



## Royd Wood

HankTheTank said:
			
		

> Royd Wood said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your up ****e creek Hank, lost your paddle and dont even know it
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't had my paddle for YEARS
Click to expand...

     Cant knock honesty


----------



## Southern by choice

Sorry... stale nasty buck piddle (cuz I can't use the word I want) IS gross. OK outside, not in!
Well I won't have to worry 'bout some young snot comin' round here! 

Sheep?....... well you want an alpaca.

You are right about Imelda. Now all I can think about is shoes....wow has my life changed Gucci, Nordstroms, LV to everything I own is farm clothes, sloggers, sweats, flip flops,.....

        AND I LOVE IT!!!!!!!! 

I'll find me some boots yet! checking out Jimmy Choo now...... found some, pg 2 in the boot closet only $1095.... nevermind it's called the "babel" west coast boot. SORRY no can do I'm an East Coast Girl!!! and I only have 10.95 lol

I think moses wig needs trimmed


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Yep. I sure do want an alpaca. They are really cool and anyone that sees an alpaca's face and then tells me they don't want on is crazy!!

Yes. I saw them. Yes I liked them. lol When are you getting them?

Moses is perfect!!


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=)

elevan said:
			
		

> I happen to love the way my bucks smell.  Maybe I'm just weird...yeah, I probably am just weird.


Well, thats their intent I guess  

Never smelled one but I can say that I won't want it in my HOUSE, outside sure, inside, depends, Id have to smell how bad it is


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=)

Southern by choice said:
			
		

> I think moses wig needs trimmed


X2

Hes pretty, but with the wig....


----------



## Southern by choice

I'll just keep my pink muck boots! They were free!!

Just a reminder... Heidi IS MY goat. You just own the "donor"   Heid is a beautiful tri- can't wait to see what these babies are going to look like!!!

All dogs have lost their minds this morning! Callie and Badge tried to eat some of the games, "D" had a bird pinned to the ground. Dumb dumb is growling at everything that walks by (stupid false pregnancy) Knucklehead is pacing past dumb dumb. Only Amy is perfect!!!

Debating------- use the extra wood for another perm shelter OR...make our sign. We really need one. I'll be working on my logo.

How's the poison Ivy?

Alpacas are darlin' but I'm not funding a petting zoo!


----------



## Southern by choice

Btw- 
I want one of royd's cows! and hereford's too!


----------



## jodief100

Our first buck we named Stinky.  I have since learned he wasn't stinky.  My subsequent bucks have been waaaaaaaay more stinky than he ever was.  We culled him because he couldn't cover 19 does in a season.  I have often wondered if his lack of stinky was an indicator of his fertility issues.  I pay the $50 and get bucks seamen tested now.  Worth every penny.  That first season we nearly lost our shirts when 8/19 does went open.

PS:  I want pink muck boots but alas my feet are too wide, I have to buy boys sizes.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

I hope Mo doesn't have an issue with that. His sire covers over 50 does by himself and his sire is ECR Rusty so I doubt he has any issues. I will keep it in mind though. Caleb has been in rut for about two weeks and now Will is really rutting and Moses is just now peeing on his face and acting more like he should. lol


----------



## Southern by choice

STRAW YOU ARE A BAAAAAD INFLUENCE!!!!! 

My daughter just came in the house, she's standin' next to me. I said, "you smell bucky, go change" her response: "It's not that bad."

Thanks for the info Jodief- if stink is an indicator than the 2 ND bucks should be able to reproduce without even having to be in with the girls!  

Moses on the other hand....

Just kidding straw!

Can't say ANYTHING about the beloved, "perfect" Moses or we will all endure the wrath of Straw... He's just silly for that goat!

@Jodief- do you have any resources on testing semen? I'll be getting a new microscope soon so I can run all my own stuff, used to do a lot of scope work years ago. I'm excited


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=)

Southern by choice said:
			
		

> Only Amy is perfect!!!


I'm perfect, yes.  (My first name is Amy)


----------



## jodief100

Southern by choice said:
			
		

> @Jodief- do you have any resources on testing semen? I'll be getting a new microscope soon so I can run all my own stuff, used to do a lot of scope work years ago. I'm excited


The only difficult thing about semen testing is getting the sample.  You need a vet to do it.  Not all vets have the proper sized equipment.  I take my boys an hour away to a vet in Cynthiana to do it.  No one local does it that I know of.  Lots of people do bulls, not bucks or rams.  

I have read several studies that show infertility is rarely an issue but many bucks are like Stinky was, marginally fertile.  He had swimmers, just not enough of them.  The vet checks quality and quantity.


----------



## Vickir73

I'd say something bad about Moses, but he looks perfect . . . I'm not 'fraid of K   K can put his boots on and march on down here and tell me about it 

K, love the boots, pants just need to be longer.  They should bunch up around the bottom - sexy !!

buck stank - not sexy!!!!  'cuse me a minute, I think I just threw up in my mouth a little 

When you decide you can go to Herdstock and start picking people up, can you come get me?? I'd chip in with the gas money   I have no idea what Herdstock is, but it sounds like something I should at least be able to attend once.  Oh, and I agree with you on the sheep thing.  I, personally, think they are as dumb as door nails, but that's just my opinion.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Well, ok then. I have no idea how to take that buuuut I will take it as a complement. haha
Yeppers. Moses is the most handsome devil.
My pants legs are higher up than normal because I was sitting down when I took those pictures. lol 
Oh and I can't go to Herdstock this year but maybe next, or someday. It does sound really fun. And if I ever do then of course I'll pick you up. lol


@Southern

I can't wait either!! We can run our own fecals and check for any other issues by ourselves and no OUTRAGEOUS vet bills!!


----------



## Symphony

Where are those pictures of Moses?  

That El Conquistador is amazing looking buck.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Symphony said:
			
		

> Where are those pictures of Moses?


:/ I'll get some up here later.


----------



## marlowmanor

Symphony said:
			
		

> Where are those pictures of Moses?
> 
> That El Conquistador is amazing looking buck.


Symphony~ Did you miss these pictures posted a couple days ago? 





Moses





Moses' horns

There ya go K, I saved you a few days. Now you have a couple days to get some really good pictures of Moses! And that even gives you enough time to get pictures of Heidi's babies when they are born!


----------



## HankTheTank

I like his Elvis wig  Hank has a white floof on his head, but not quite so dramatic as that!


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

> There ya go K, I saved you a few days. Now you have a couple days to get some really good pictures of Moses! And that even gives you enough time to get pictures of Heidi's babies when they are born!


hah Thanks Marlow. It's hard to get pictures of him because we have to go catch him and take him a little ways away where the background looks a bit nicer and try and take pictures of a buck that doesn't want to be held. haha


----------



## Symphony




----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

I had an interesting day today, to say the least. Before I get into today I would like to tell you about the weekend and the early days this week.

On Fri the baby goat died as most of you know. She had underdeveloped kidneys. They said that it happens sometimes and it is not a result of anything that we did or did not do, which can only make one feel better. I also went to the sale on Fri and it was crazy. There were almost no animals at all there!! First time I've ever been and there were almost nothing there. They even started the sale an hour late. They did, however, have two donkeys!! I wanted them so bad but that aint happen'en. They were pretty cool though.

On Sat we slaughtered almost 30 meat chickens and a few turkeys. Luckily I only had to keep track of weights of all the live, dead, finished weights and do the killing. I would say those are the easiest jobs. I would much rather do that then have to do the cleaning and gutting. I can do it but I'd rather take the easy way. The turkeys were 26 pounds and 21 pounds live. Fetched very good finished weights too. btw if anyone wants to slaughter chickens in bulk I would HIGHLY suggest you invest in a plucker. Those things are great!!

Sun was cleaning up the chicken stuff and some light work. I mostly just laid around all day. It was truly great.

I don't believe anything really happened Mon or Tue but I always forget to add something to my journal that I've been meaning to so something may have happened. haha

Today, Wed, was pretty crazy. Well the electric fence charger's cord broke so they have been back there in an area with no more browse and electric fence that is not electric!! Last night the charger was fixed and I thought about bringing it over there but it was black out and it would have taken me 10 mins just to walk there and back. I decided against it and I still don't know if that was a good idea or a bad one. :/ Well this morning at 8:00 I went to give them (My three Kikos does) their feed and give them new water. As I'm walking up I see that the fence has been broken thru and posts are bent. :/ I get closer and see that at least one of them ended up going thru it and pulling wires down and bending one of the small round posts. I can see that they are no longer here I have no idea where they are or would be. If they just left or if they were chased or scared by something. I decide to search the back hunting trails behind where they are first. Remember that they are not on my property but a friend's. Good thing I know their property well. haha I walked the 1+ mile of hunting trail while bbaaaaing and shaking their feed. No sign of them. I went and got some help from friends and family and at first we walked a few hundred yards to a field across the way and searched it. Not there. We searched almost all of the 30 acres of woods at my friend's place where they are and can't find hem. My dad took of work and came home to help. I do have to say that without him there is no way we would find them. Thanks Dad!! So we searched all 30 acres of the land, every inch of it. 80% of the land is thick woods too. I found a pond that I never knew was there too!! Ima have to go fishing soon.  I also found this really weird area of the woods. It was weird but it's a bit hard to explain so I won't try. It did have many tractor tires and some old 50's refrigerators back there. I also found a church and some tennis courts that I may too have to use soon. Those were on the other side of the woods. About 3/4 mile away I believe. After searching for a few hours already and no finding them we went back to the fence. After some thinking and talking we figured we would put some flyers out and talk to people in the area. Then we see about a dozen piles of goat turds right in front of there area but outside the fence!! It was determined that they somehow left the fenced in area sometime when it was dark or near dark. It is unknown if they just broke thru or were scared. We do know that they slept right outside the fence and left sometime in the morning. We know they left several hours before I got there and that they are no longer on the property. Dad and I hopped into the car and went down the road a ways to turn onto a road that runs parallel behind us a ways to give out flyers. We turned into some guy's driveway to put a flyer on the door and some guy pulls in behinds us. Turns out it was his place and he said that he saw three goats in the backyard about an hour ago. I went straight into the woods to look and dad left to go pick up the other to search. So now I'm pretty exited that we may be getting close to them. btw this house is a half mile up the road!! They are gone that far already!! Well to make the LONGEST part of the story short we searched for hours in some of the densest woods you can think of. Thick thick woods. After walking miles and miles and working for hours and having only one doughnut and one glass of water all day we decide to meet back up at that guys backyard. We have radios to talk back and forth but I was alone and so far away (we all spread out) that I could hardly hear what they were saying. It was just static. I ended up getting close enough where it was working again and that's when we were going to get back together. All the others were already there and waiting for me. We looked at it in Google maps and I was more than a half mile away in those woods so it was taking a little bit for me to get there. btw it can be hard to tell direction but I fared pretty well I think. haha Well on my way back I had pretty much given up and as I'm walking back I see this white goat!!!!! Then a black one and a tri-colered one!!!! I say, "Hi babe," to Arianna and she sees me, baas and comes running because I had their food bucket. They all come running to me and I set the bucket down, grab Alana's horns then Sis' horns. I have them!! I called the on the radio and let them know I found them!! I'm smiling think about it.  In order to find me we had to yell back and forth which took a bit and I'm surprised the cops didn't show up to two dudes yelling at the top of their lungs. haha They got there (finally haha) and we went out of the woods and to the side of a road that we were only 100 or so yards away from with goats in tow. We walked them all the way back home after 5 hours of searching in the heat, with no food or water, on the deep woods. So after we brushed off and removed a few hundred ticks (mostly those small ones. I hate them soo much) per person and changing clothes we were able to just relax mentally. btw not lying about the several hundred ticks and we all walked thru 75-100 spider webs. It was horrible. I did find two very aggressive snakes, a poisonous mushroom, tons of tractor tires, a pond, and a skull. 

In the end we found all three of my goats all in good heath thanks to many people praying their heart out and some awesome people searching the woods for them. In the end it must all go to the only one that could really do anything about these goats and that is The L-rd!! Thank you!!

They were found a mile and a half away but we all walked many miles and acres. We searched for 5 hours.


----------



## bonbean01

Whew!!!!!  What an ordeal!!!  So glad you found them and got them home!!!


----------



## Symphony

Wow, thats a long search, good for you and your family.  They can get rather far away in a short time.  Glad you found them.


----------



## autumnprairie

so glad you found them


----------



## Bridgemoof

Wow what a story! You are lucky you didn't get lost in the woods, too! How scary that must have been. Sounds like it was quite an adventure. So glad you found them and they are home safe!


----------



## marlowmanor

So glad to read an update from you finally. I'm glad to hear you found the goats too. Naughty goats wondering off so far.   Very glad they were found safe and sound though.


----------



## jodief100




----------



## Vickir73

we skin our chickens - as long as you don't mind skinless meat it works great!!! once you get the hang of it, it doesn't take long at all - just don't drop them in the dirt 

blasted goats   I'm glad you found them and you didn't decide to make BBQ out of them  glad everyone was ok and can we just not mention ticks again???


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Today was a good day. We had our fall sale and sold a good deal of chickens, one duck and a pair of geese. We had ll the sale birds in large pens out front for people to be able to see them and make their picks. We did it out front so nobody is really on our land and our areas with animals. Having them all over is a big bio-security breach. It was good to be able to talk chickens and animals with them. It seemed like everyone was happy with their birds which makes me happy. It all went well and it is so funny how some people are so crazy for chickens. I got up at 7:00ish and then first customers arrived at 10:00. We had to sort birds and do alot of record keeping. We are record keeping freaks. 

After that whole ordeal I went and fed all the goats their minerals moved a bunch of them around. Moses is moved in with Arianna and Sis. Alana is still to thin so she is in a dry pen out back with more food than she gets normally and unlimited hay. Alana has been wormed, gets alot of food, hay, lost of good browse but still isn't gaining weight. She is not sick and is in good health so I have no idea. But Arianna and Sis are good and healthy so Moses is in with them. We do have an issue though. More goats than not are very easy to tell if they are in heat or not. Some go into "loud heats", as I call them, but if they don't there are other ways to tell. But these dang Kikos show NO signs at all!! It is ssooo hard to tell when they are in heat. Drives me crazy. So Mo is in there and they are not in heat yet but I think they should be real soon. He'll stay with them for a good while. Heidi and her kid are now back out in the field and live with the other goats. When Coco saw me moving Moses she (She is so weird. She will go into a heat if you bring a buck around no matter what) went straight into a heat and was screaming her head off for a few hours. Yelling and screaming and won't stop. I took that as an opportunity to breed her because I was hoping to breed her and Katie soon. I bred Coco to Will and he got her. He only got her once and would go for a second so I put them together again later and he got her twice. So Coke is bred and the Kiko does should be bred here soon and Alana will hopefully put that weight on that she needs.

On a side note, I forgot to say this but we have surpassed 10,000 chickens eggs. They passed it a few weeks ago but I just remembered to tell it on here. I weighed Callie last week and she now weighs 85 pounds. She is almost 7 months old. Oh, and Alana's 4th birthday was today.


----------



## marlowmanor

Sounds like a busy, productive day. I hope Alana starts gaining weight like she needs to.  for new babies coming in 5.5 months!

10,000 eggs!  That's crazy! 

I've got almost all of my hens laying now (I mentioned that in my journal though). Egg production here is down though, I am getting suspicious that some of my EEs are going into molt as I have been missing 3 EE eggs for 2 days now.


----------



## autumnprairie

sounds like a really good day. I hope Alana gains the weight she needs to


----------



## Southern by choice

Went out to say hi to my baby "D" (CouchGD) seeing he's in the holding field, and I caught a glimpse of Moses! Wow, I guess since he's always in the back field I haven't really gotten to see him in awhile. He is soooo handsome now(except for that freaky elvis looking toupee) I can't believe his color, it's so red brown and deep, and the black---beautiful. He has really gotten thick through the neck and shoulders. I don't know what a kiko's rear is suppose to look like but I like his bone structure, the rear and hip and his back legs. All your pics of him really don't do him justice. The pic up in the corner is really outdated, he doesn't look like that at all anymore. 
Anyway I just wanted to say that! 
BTW I'm thinking of getting a goat- a meat goat- in the spring ( and NO I do not want to co-own, I'll pay a stud fee)
Can you guess what I want to get??? 

also I check my lil baby girl and I'm not sure if horns are going to come through or not hoping she is polled  that would be sweeeeeeet.
No word back on the microscope


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

I will try and get an update on here tonight but I may not be able to. If not then soon. I do want to show some pictures of Moses. 




































I weighed Callie. She weighs 86 pounds now. I'll try for an update. btw I feel bad for Caleb. Those scurs....


----------



## marlowmanor

Pretty boys! Or I guess I should say handsome boys!  I love how you snuck in a picture of Caleb. He's a gorgeous boy. Yes, Moses looks nice too, I just have the preference for small goats!


----------



## bonbean01

Moses has a very cool hairdo


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=)

bonbean01 said:
			
		

> Moses has a very cool hairdo


......That should be shaved  ......


Very pretty!!


----------



## bonbean01

shave his hairdo????  Noooooooooooooooo....it looks great!  Can't decide if it makes me think of the Beatles or Elvis Presley, but I love it!


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=)

bonbean01 said:
			
		

> shave his hairdo????  Noooooooooooooooo....it looks great!  Can't decide if it makes me think of the Beatles or Elvis Presley, but I love it!


I don't like it much :/ LOL


----------



## autumnprairie

it looks like Elvis, How are you?


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Moses is in with the Kiko does but they won't let him breed them. I think they were in heat a few days ago but he still never got them. They won't allow it. lol They won't let him have his way and he is trying his best. These Kikos are a pain. They are darn near impossible to tell when they are in heat. Nigerians, easy peasy. Them, no. :/ About 3 or so weeks ago I when Caleb started his rut Moses had not started his yet and I was wondering why not? I figured that he was just going to go into it later. Well I was right. His legs are stained yellow and his face is always dripping with pee. Face, beard, head, and legs. Always. Caleb's legs are the same and on his head but not as much as Mo. Every time Sis goes to walk towards the woods he runs and cuts her off. He tries to keep them up by the gate so he can get to them and they are not be the buck pen, where Caleb and Will are. When I walk in the pen the does hide behind me then he comes walking up and making his buck noises and they run away. lol He really isn't terrorizing them though. Today when I went to take some pictures of him and the other goats I saw him and Caleb fence fighting. Caleb is sticking his head thru the fence and is fighting Moses. Thing is, Mo has huge horns and poor Caleb has scurs. So Moses is getting the best of him but he is also placing Calebs neck in between his horns and throwing his head up. Nobody got hurt but they do fight and will continue to do so. :/ I REALLY wish Caleb had horns to defend himself and if not horns then to at least not have scurs. The scurs will become loose and could break, which could cause his to bleed out. If I were to put Moses back in the buck pen right now he would really hurt him and if he was really serous then he could kill him. Will is still young so he would stay away and not get into all that but Caleb will fight. I really despise disbudding. To many issues. So, yep, the bucks smell like buck and the dogs smell like them too. And they are so loving that you go in there and they jump on you or rub on you. Bad bucks. Callie is getting big and looking good. She is an angel for sure. All the other dogs are good all the Nigerians are good. I've been giving them their mineral too. We will get Alana a fecal to see is she has worms. I bet she does and I have wormed her with SafeGuard but it may not be working here well anymore so when we figure out which worms then I will choose her wormer. We may be getting a microscope here real soon so we may do it ourselves. Southern has done all that before so she knows how to do it.  Heidi's baby is so adorable and gets some inside time everyday. She is a wild thing. lol

Oh an I get to go to the sale tomorrow.  Gotta love that.


@Southern
Thank you. Mo is the man, aint he? haha I'm guessing you're going for a high quality Boer or a Savanna. I bet if it is the Boer I know where you want to get it from too.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Good and bad news. Good news is that Caleb no longer has scurs!! Bad new is that the were bashed off by Moses. I'm taking care of all the animals today and I go to give the bucks feed and I see that Moses and Caleb are fighting thru the fence, as they were yesterday. Only this time I see that Caleb has blood all over his face. I go over there and they are fighting like crazy. They are starting about five feet away from the fence and they jump up and smash their heads together. I grab Caleb and I'm trying to pull him away without touching him because I am going to the sale in a half hour. Caleb is about three feet away from the fence and Moses is still trying to get him. He is smashing into the fence over and over. He has blood on his head to but it was from Caleb's head. Luckily he did not have large blood vessels in them. He had one in each and they weren't very large. He did have blood all over his head, Moses' head, and some on the fence. I moved him into the dry lot away from Mo and of course once I do that he starts fighting Will. :/ So Will and Caleb were in the dry lot all day until I came home from the sale, got some wood for shelters or w/e else, then I put some hot wire at nose level between the pens and they have not fought yet. Hopefully it stays that way. I did clean his head off the best I could and also put iodine on it. He seems to be doing just and now he has no scurs!!  Oh and I did find one of them on the ground. It is the smaller one. Kinda cool and pretty weird too. haha

The Kiko does are now in heat and they are letting him breed them. He was crazy this morning too. lol They are definitively bred and should have kids on Feb 11th. Moses will continue to stay with them for a good while just because it is convenient. 

At the sale there were a bunch of pigs and some pretty nice Angus and Herefords. Not much there though.


----------



## autumnprairie

I am glad to hear that Caleb is ok


----------



## jodief100

Moses is such a handsome boy.  I can't wait to see his babies!


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Thank you both. Katie was breed by Caleb just a few hours ago. The only does that are not bred are Heidi (just gave birth), Alana (should be bred soon), and Milly (LaMancha who is too young to be bred). Feb will be a really busy month!! haha


----------



## Vickir73

My Pika has little scurs that aren't attached very well.  I've been wondering if I should clip them off, but it sounds like he might take care of it on his own; but Pika and Stripe are only 3 months old.  Do you think I should leave well enough alone?  Does Caleb have holes in his noggin?  or was did it just look like a fresh scratch?  (it wasn't anything that needed stitches, right?  I'm just trying to get an idea of what I might have to expect)


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Vickir73 said:
			
		

> My Pika has little scurs that aren't attached very well.  I've been wondering if I should clip them off, but it sounds like he might take care of it on his own; but Pika and Stripe are only 3 months old.  Do you think I should leave well enough alone?  Does Caleb have holes in his noggin?  or was did it just look like a fresh scratch?  (it wasn't anything that needed stitches, right?  I'm just trying to get an idea of what I might have to expect)


If they are only three months old then I would get a vet to come out and remove them. That way the blood vessels are not well established and there isn't a huge risk. I would not just yank them out, clip them, I would have a vet do it, because if something does go wrong then they should be able to fix the issue. 

He has little bumps where they were. It's a bit hard to explain but it is almost like a polled goats head now. I will try and get a picture in the next few days so you can see his head. I wish I had gotten a picture of him when he was all bloody. He looked all manly. lol Nope, no stitches.


----------



## Vickir73

"He looked all manly" lol


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Yesterday I spent nearly the whole day getting chicken feed, gates, cattle panels, goat feed, new hoof trimmers (I broke the other ones), and some other random stuff. I worked from 9:00 am until 7:00 pm all in boots. :/ Luckily none of it was really hard work but it still took forever and work was still done. I really didn't do that much on the fence so I do not want to take credit for it, but the fence out back is all done, gates put up and it is ready to use. I have been running fecals like a mad man too. lol 

Today I wake up and I have a bad sinus headache and everything that goes with it. Meaning I can't hear, bad headache, I feel like crap, nose is runny, throat hurts bla bla bla. Well stuff needed getting done and I had to do it, today. I of course had to feed them all, give them water, and feed the dogs, get them hay and had to sift thru all the hay in the Kiko hay feeder because Arianna decided that it is great to sleep there and crapped in it. :/ But I love her!! I needed to worm Alana, weigh all the goats and trim everybodies hooves. Everbodies. I also am running more fecals. I grabbed the stand and set it up one a concrete pad, and began the long day of hoof trimming. Trimmed Milly's, Heidi's, Katie's, Coco's, Sis', Arianna's, Moses', Caleb's, Will's, and then Alana's. Almost all of their hooves were pretty good but Caleb's and Coco's were worse than I would have liked. Good thing is all of them are looking spick and spam now.  Nice straight, flat, white feet. I actually like to trim hooves but not the back pain that goes with it. :/ I didn't have to do any of the Kiko does hooves but did them anyway. All the trimming went good until I got to Caleb. The front of his hooves were to overgrown but believe me, they aren't even close to some hooves I have seen on other's goats. Anyway, the vessel must have been growing to close to the bottom of the hoof and I cut it. Most of the time when you get some blood they are fine and nothing needs done. His was a consistent 'drip, drip,drip' and quickstop  wouldn't stop it and neither would a teabag nor a cloth/towel. In the end after maybe 20 mins it stopped. The teabag and quickstop slowed it down enough to where it just stopped but it was a small while. And of course the big boy smelled of buck and my poor nose had to deal with it. I don't mind the smell but I think that anyone that doesn't mind it has to spend 30+ mins with their face inches away from a buck in rut who also peed on himself during his foot issue, would agree that it smells. I'm also grabbing his legs that are soaked in pee. :/ Moses was about the same but no issues and no peeing.  He was a good boy for it all and he sure smelled. lol t kinda stinks I had to do his hooves. He is almost 10 months old now and this is his second trimming. I know he lives in the wet, damp woods but it still pains me to have to trim them again. 

Now about worms. First, Coco has the worst issue with hooves here, but is second only to Moses in internal parasite resistance. That girls hooves will probably need trimming again tomorrow (jk  ) but she has not been wormed in 6 months and has only been wormed once and she didn't need it!! I ran a stool on her and she had next to nothing!! Just a very few Barber-pole worm eggs and that's it. I'm pretty proud of her for that. As it has been said before on BYH's Alana had a high amount of Liver-fluke eggs and I wormed her this morning with Ivermec Plus. I gave her 3mL and she weighs 10 pounds on the nose. As for everyone else (so far) they are pretty good. Arianna needs no worming, Coco needs none, Moses needs none, and Caleb does. He has several types and there are a bit more eggs than I would like in there. He's going to wormed soon. Fecals still need done on Sis, Milly, Katie, Heidi, and Will. Moses needs no worming, as I said. He is 10 months and has never been wormed. That's my buck!!

For the weights. I weighed all but Caleb because he was to soaked in pee.
Alana -- 100 pounds
Sis -- 92 pounds
Arianna -- 86 pounds
Katie -- 78 pounds
Caleb -- 70 pounds (last time I weighed him he was 70 but that was a good time ago)
Moses -- 63 pounds (Yeah. He's on the small side. :/)
Coco- 62 pounds
Heidi -- 59 pounds
Milly -- 58 pounds
Will -- 43 pounds

Alana I am happy with her weight and she will gain a good deal after she is fully over her worm issue.
Sis I am very happy with. She has gained weight after treating her for the mite issue she had. She looks a million times better than she ever did.
Arianna is fine. I like her weight.
Katie has lose a little bit of weight which is good. We withheld all feed from her and only gave her browse and hay. She was too fat before.
Caleb I am more than happy with. I got him at a year old and he was small and did not weigh what he should have for his age. Since I have had him he has put on more than 20 pounds and looks very healthy.
Moses. I would give anything if he could weigh about 20 more pounds, if not more. I'm not complaining though. He is still ok.
Coco I am fine with. She is smaller than that other Nigerians and he weight is good.
Heidi just kidded so of course she is small. For just having kidded she looks very very good and healthy.
Milly is quite all right.
Will is right on par for his age. 

Now for some more whining. I still feel like crap and my back hurts so bad. Trimming hooves for a good long time will do that to you. :/ My eyes hurt and I can't hardly hear. My headache is pretty bad too. But hey!! I'm watching football which will make anyone in their right mind feel that much better no matter how you feel. To bad the Saints suck. We need Sean Peyton back!!


----------



## Southern by choice

thank you for doing my girls feet! and getting the weights. I heard Millie peed on you... oops I meant


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Southern by choice said:
			
		

> thank you for doing my girls feet! and getting the weights. I heard Millie peed on you... oops I meant


Of course!! I love weighing and trimming hooves. Ummmm not really. She started to pee but I shot out of there faster than a lighting bolt and I got a tiny bit on me. I was wearing my jeans and there was a wet spot the size of a quarter, so not to bad. Caleb did spray someone though..... and it was not me. lol For real.


----------



## jodief100

Sorry you aren't feeling well.  

I wouldn't worry too much about adult weights, what matters is how fast the kids get to 60 lbs. My buck Bullet is 100 lbs right now ( he has lost a few pound since he has 26 does in with him right now) but at full weight he is around 120 pounds.   You saw what his kids do as far as growth rate and a smaller buck eats less and is easier to handle.  We have wormed him once in his 2+ years and even then he was borderline.  

Concentrate on the worm resistance and the weight gain will come.


----------



## marlowmanor

Sorry you are feeling bad. Hope you start feeling better soon.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

> I wouldn't worry too much about adult weights, what matters is how fast the kids get to 60 lbs. My buck Bullet is 100 lbs right now ( he has lost a few pound since he has 26 does in with him right now) but at full weight he is around 120 pounds.   You saw what his kids do as far as growth rate and a smaller buck eats less and is easier to handle.  We have wormed him once in his 2+ years and even then he was borderline.


Know what? That makes perfect sense. I still wish he weighed a bit more because that's what everybody now seems to look at more than anything, size. I still think he is ok in weight and there is no point is whining. lol He'll be just fine.  Congrats on not really having to worm the big boy.  That's what I like more than anything, parasite resistance.

Thank you both.  I am feeling a bit better actually. Still not 100% but better than yesterday.


----------



## Pearce Pastures

Better today?    Sinus issues bite!


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Pearce Pastures said:
			
		

> Better today?    Sinus issues bite!


Yes, much better. Thank you.  I bet tomorrow I'll be almost normal. Nothing happened yesterday or today so far. Just the normal feeding and all that jazz. I will say that Moses for some reason has become so much better with people. When I brought him home you could not get within 50 feet without him running away and even a few weeks ago it took a team to catch him. Now I can go in there and pet him, give him a slap on his side, scratch his face or nose. He doesn't care anymore. I'm pretty happy about that.


----------



## 20kidsonhill

Straw Hat Kikos said:
			
		

> I wouldn't worry too much about adult weights, what matters is how fast the kids get to 60 lbs. My buck Bullet is 100 lbs right now ( he has lost a few pound since he has 26 does in with him right now) but at full weight he is around 120 pounds.   You saw what his kids do as far as growth rate and a smaller buck eats less and is easier to handle.  We have wormed him once in his 2+ years and even then he was borderline.
> 
> 
> 
> Know what? That makes perfect sense. I still wish he weighed a bit more because that's what everybody now seems to look at more than anything, size. I still think he is ok in weight and there is no point is whining. lol He'll be just fine.  Congrats on not really having to worm the big boy.  That's what I like more than anything, parasite resistance.
> 
> Thank you both.  I am feeling a bit better actually. Still not 100% but better than yesterday.
Click to expand...

We really like doing daily gains on our kids, and the customers really seem to appreciate it.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

So a little story. I decided I would take some pictures of Callie since you guys haven't seen her in forever. She was not wanting to get up so I only took pictures of her laying down. Funny thing is, I can not go anywhere without Arianna following me. Nowhere. She has always been the kind to follow you everywhere and that's why I have no pictures of her, because I can get any!! I did get a couple of Callie and a few of Arianna and Sis today though. 

First: A few pictures of the baby who is almost one month old. She weighs 10 pounds now!!






She comes in all the time. She loves the beds and couches. She runs and flies up on them, stands, then throws herself off. Baby goats. lol





Here's mama. (Heidi)










It is so funny how baby goats smash their poor mom's bag before drinking. lol










My lazy dog. 





Then comes the goat that can't be without you. She is such a busy body.










Remember, I came to just take pictures of Callie. pft yeah right.










She is so lazy. I wanted to take pictures of her standing and show her off. She must be modest. lol





She looks so small in almost all pictures. She weighs more than 85 pounds but looks tiny. She looks large in person though...





Yep. There she is.










"Waa. Did you say something?"





"Ok. Good. Night."





Sis. She now weighs more than 90 pounds and looks much better now that she is over her lice/mites issue. She still looks kinda old though. She is starting to get up there.





She followed me over here. :/ I put this one up to show that "D" (Southern's CGD Great Pyr) will NEVER leave you alone but he is worse because he weighs more and and loves to jump up and say hi, unlike Arianna, most of the time.





So I take this then about 1 second second later....





He shows up.





He stand between us because he is spoiled to death and is jealous. :/





Callie!! 





Oh and here's Caleb's new head. Without scurs!!


----------



## marlowmanor

Nice pictures. When we ever get our fencing done and some new goats here I'll have to go out and do some new pictures in my journal. Nothing new here lately though. Losing all the chickens though and what little money we are making off them is going towards buying goats and related accessories!


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

marlowmanor said:
			
		

> Nice pictures. When we ever get our fencing done and some new goats here I'll have to go out and do some new pictures in my journal. Nothing new here lately though. Losing all the chickens though and what little money we are making off them is going towards buying goats and related accessories!


I can't wait...


----------



## Queen Mum

I just love the babies.  They are so full of life!

The dogs look GREAT!


----------



## Southern by choice

My sweet baby boy looks soooo sad.... did you yell at him? He is not smiling his pretty smile. Were you ignoring my baby?  Oh and by the way- WHERE IS HE???? NOT on the couch. 

Callie is a love!!! If you want to get a picture of her standing you have to teach her "UP"!!! 

You should get a pic comparison of sis before and after. She did not look good at all when you first got her.
I love Arianna, she is like the Nigerians, so sweet and personable.

Straw you ain't kiddin (no pun intended) she is such a busy body. I LOVE that goat. Ya just want to cuddle with her.
You are doing such a great job with your animals! I think you should get Callie use to some apartment time though. Ya never know when something may happen and she's got to be inside. Like "D" with his shoulder. Just sayin...


----------



## Pearce Pastures




----------



## Bridgemoof

Cute pictures!


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Southern by choice said:
			
		

> My sweet baby boy looks soooo sad.... did you yell at him? He is not smiling his pretty smile. Were you ignoring my baby?  Oh and by the way- WHERE IS HE???? NOT on the couch.
> 
> Callie is a love!!! If you want to get a picture of her standing you have to teach her "UP"!!!
> 
> You should get a pic comparison of sis before and after. She did not look good at all when you first got her.
> I love Arianna, she is like the Nigerians, so sweet and personable.
> 
> Straw you ain't kiddin (no pun intended) she is such a busy body. I LOVE that goat. Ya just want to cuddle with her.
> You are doing such a great job with your animals! I think you should get Callie use to some apartment time though. Ya never know when something may happen and she's got to be inside. Like "D" with his shoulder. Just sayin...


No I did not yell at him. haha I didn't pay him any attention though, that may be the reason he looks like he has been neglected and is just longing for someone to love him. He acts as if he needs 24/7 loving.  Yep. He has been outside a few weeks now. :bun :bun

She's an LGD!! She does what she wants. lol Yeah, I know I really should teach her some stuff. Maybe I'll do some today. Maybe...

I'll try. idk how many pictures I have of her before or after. She wasn't even close to as tame as she is now. I would say she is even sweeter than the Nigerians. You can do ANYTHING to her. You can lay down and rest your head on that goat and she wouldn't care. When she lies on her side (I hate when they do that) you can hug, pet, mess around with, anything and she really doesn't care. Not even he Nigerians will allow that. She really is a love.

I do give her a couple hugs every day and tell her that she is such a bad goat because she is loving the hay feeder, but I think I fixed that issue. Bad goat. I like that she will let you hug her neck or head or whatever, even though she has horns. It's a good thing she is laid back because I would never do some of the things I do with her with other goats esp. if they have horns. She really is a perfect goat. 

What's that mean??  I think that if Callie had to live in a house, let alone and apartment,she would go CRAZY. She aint like that D of yours. She's a real LGD. lol


btw we are going to have to get at least one round bale here soon. Oh and I'm hoping to make or start making a bunch of hay, feed, and mineral feeders here soon. Hopefully today thru the weekend. idk if I have all the stuff right now though. Have to go get some stuff.


----------



## Southern by choice

Yes, I know. Trying to catch our neighbor as he goes by on his tractor, I just can't get to the road quick enough. We do need to get some hay soon! I have to build too, I am not motivated to do so. I need to finish re-finishing all my dining room chairs. UGH!
I liked the link you e-mailed me about the field of Genetics but it's from Texas A&M. It will cost you a fortune being out of state. Just sayin'.

If you would have continued with the rest of us with puppy class Callie would listen to you. Funny how if I tell her "up" she gets up. If only the people really knew how spoiled rotten YOU have made her! But I love that dog. She is such a sweetie and such a great guard dog. Badge doesn't get enough credit he really is fantastic. If Mrs. B comes by we need to show her her boy! She only ever gets to see D, Badge looks just like his daddy.

I should probably e-mail you but I'm on lunch so I need to hurry up... I want to run fecals on all dogs Saturday,so you will need to get Callie's. Weights too. Birds are getting their quarterly testing for Avian Influenza next week. Papers have to be sent in on some of the animals so I do need to get together at some point. Any thing else ????

Would you buy a goat without an ear tag (scrapies)?


----------



## Queen Mum

I want one of your Kikos.  Can I?  Huh, Huh, pretty please?  I read your page.  Honest, I really want one.  Just a little one.  A baby?


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Southern by choice said:
			
		

> Yes, I know. Trying to catch our neighbor as he goes by on his tractor, I just can't get to the road quick enough. We do need to get some hay soon! I have to build too, I am not motivated to do so. I need to finish re-finishing all my dining room chairs. UGH!
> I liked the link you e-mailed me about the field of Genetics but it's from Texas A&M. It will cost you a fortune being out of state. Just sayin'.
> 
> If you would have continued with the rest of us with puppy class Callie would listen to you. Funny how if I tell her "up" she gets up. If only the people really knew how spoiled rotten YOU have made her! But I love that dog. She is such a sweetie and such a great guard dog. Badge doesn't get enough credit he really is fantastic. If Mrs. B comes by we need to show her her boy! She only ever gets to see D, Badge looks just like his daddy.
> 
> I should probably e-mail you but I'm on lunch so I need to hurry up... I want to run fecals on all dogs Saturday,so you will need to get Callie's. Weights too. Birds are getting their quarterly testing for Avian Influenza next week. Papers have to be sent in on some of the animals so I do need to get together at some point. Any thing else ????
> 
> Would you buy a goat without an ear tag (scrapies)?


Me too. I thought it was really neat. I was showing you just to look at all the neat info on it, not really the Texas A&M part. lol

I took her out there for all of them. She was there for all of them.... Because when she sees you she knows you are there to do or teach her something. lol She knows I'm there to feed or love on her.  Yeah, of course I spoiled her!! She's my dog!!!!!! 
Oh no. Badge is an awesome LGD. He is really great. I love that bog boy. 
Mrs. B? I don't think she'd care to much. She sells them and that's the end for her. lol She's been doing it for a long time.

Ok. Good idea. Callie weighs 86 pounds btw. 
When next week? 
I can help with all the papers. I need to send Cal's in here soon too. I have some of the dogs stuff in with all my goat stuff so if you need them let me know.

The only breed I would is a Nigerian as it seems none of them even do it. Most don't even tattoo when they are supposed to!! Crazy. But other goats? No, not a Kiko, Boer, Savanna, ect. I would not. I guess it's not really a big deal but it is the law and if they are not doing it then they probably aren't paying a ton of attention because if they are registered the really should be tagged. It is the law....


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Queen Mum said:
			
		

> I want one of your Kikos.  Can I?  Huh, Huh, pretty please?  I read your page.  Honest, I really want one.  Just a little one.  A baby?


Sure. I have two does that will kid in early Feb. They will be 91% Kikos and 94% Purebred Kikos. I should have some 75% ers some time after that. And maybe a 50% Kiko 50% Lamancha. All can be registered if the buyer wants. Well not the percentage bucks. They can not be registered and besides, we'll be eating them regardless. lol


----------



## Queen Mum

Straw Hat Kikos said:
			
		

> Queen Mum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want one of your Kikos.  Can I?  Huh, Huh, pretty please?  I read your page.  Honest, I really want one.  Just a little one.  A baby?
> 
> 
> 
> Sure. I have two does that will kid in early Feb. They will be 91% Kikos and 94% Purebred Kikos. I should have some 75% ers some time after that. And maybe a 50% Kiko 50% Lamancha. All can be registered if the buyer wants. Well not the percentage bucks. They can not be registered and besides, we'll be eating them regardless. lol
Click to expand...

Where in NC are you?

I would love one of the higher percentage Kikos.  Doe if I can, but buckling would be OK?  I can always bred to one of my girls.


----------



## Southern by choice

Ahem- Millie (the lamancha) is mine....who would want a lamancha/kiko?
I'm mating her with my little baby Will(Nigerian Dwarf) they will make pretty babies!! MINI-MANCHAS 

Although Millie and Moses- their babies would be beautiful!!

I just wish you could get a real good picture of Moses- he is so much better looking in person.

Straw is crazy- he had his big baby ariana in the house, she follows him everywhere( it was just for a minute). He did tell me he would leave me his animals in his will. I am flattered! He needs to make a will because he is fixin' to go sky diving.... CRAZY!!!


----------



## HankTheTank

I bring Hank into the house every now and then. I watched a movie with him the other day 

I want to go skydiving!!


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

@Queen Mum
Central NC. Pretty much right in the middle of the state. lol
I am a big percentage Kiko fan and I bet Sis will have some great babies.  She is all black and seems to throw black alot, but you never know what she'll throw with Moses.

@Southern
I would buy a 50% Kiko 50% LaMancha is a second. The LaMancha brings great milk traits and maybe the calmness of the breed too.
All Moses' babies will be beautiful. lol And the kids could be registered......

yeah, I took her all over the yard and in the house. She was on my bed for a minute too but I really didn't want her peeing so AI had o take her out. She was very calm and got to walk almost all of the downstairs. I think she liked it. lol
Yep. You can do anything you want with them but Callie must stick around forever. The rest, you can do what you please. Eat, sell, keep, w/e. But remember: I must be buried in my cowboy boots and my straw hat. 
Yep. I can not wait!!


----------



## Queen Mum

I likie black.  Or brown or whatever, but my big doe is black.  Sundgauu is the coloring I like best. Like your girl Sis and my girl Mama.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Queen Mum said:
			
		

> I likie black.  Or brown or whatever, but my big doe is black.  Sundgauu is the coloring I like best. Like your girl Sis and my girl Mama.


Is that the color? The black with the white?


----------



## Queen Mum

Black with white face, butt and legs is Sundgauu.  British Alpines are that color.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Yep. That's her.  I think I'll have to actually check out the color guide you have there in your signature.


----------



## Southern by choice

:bun :bun 

oh yeah! caught our neighbor on his tractor Sunday and RAN to the road! Got hay!!!!!!!!!

Funny what makes me happy these days! I need a life! LOL


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Yep. One big round bale sitting outside on pallets. When it dries up we'll put it out back. 

It has been raining for a few days and will continue for a few more days. :/ The dogs aren't big fans of it and the goats are thinking it is the end of the world. lol They are all up as high as they can to stay away from the evil wet ground. 

Oh and I put the ear tag in the baby goat's ear. You should have seen Southern. She was to stressed out for days that she wouldn't let me do it. lol She finally said to go ahead and as I assured her, it wouldn't be to bad, it wasn't. I have been around several Boers that I helped put their tags in. We did the little girl's ear and she bbbbaaaa'ed for just one second. She didn't kick or barely yelled. We set her down and she went prancing to her mama and got some milk and acted her normal self. I was pretty proud of her. : )

I think that's it but as always, I forget something. lol


----------



## Pearce Pastures

It always cracks me up how water freaks the goats out.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

I know. They are so crazy. The go to the tallest spot and stand there most of the day. The bucks don't care and the Nigerians aren't big fans but the try and avoid the really wet areas. Sis and Arianna pick a spot and don't move unless they have to. lol Arianna jumps up onto a large oil heater thing in the woods. It so amazing how high goats can jump. Sis picks either the shelter or the goat stand and doesn't move. Lazy goats.


----------



## Queen Mum

This is where training pack goats comes in handy.  You have to train them to ford streams and cross water.  You start when they are young.  Thus they learn not to freak out when it rains.  They still don't like it alot, but they will walk through puddles and mud and suchlike.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

I am rather interested in the whole pack goat thing. It seems so cool.

They will go thru mud and water if they have to but they prefer to not have to. lol


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Today was a pretty good day. I took care of my goats (again lol) and the dogs. All the dogs were in a very happy mood which is not always good because when you have a 70, 85, and two 110+ pound dogs that all want to jump on you and say hi. :/ But you can't help but to love them.  Moses and Caleb are getting along, I put Mo back with them the other day. They were playing earlier. Moses is so much bigger than him now. He seems to look bigger everyday, but weight doesn't always reflect that... I went ahead and wormed Caleb and Will, along with Alana's second scheduled worming. I think she should be good and won't need anymore. I will put her back with the other Kiko does in a few days. Caleb had a higher worm count than I would have liked and he had several types of worm eggs. I went ahead and wormed him and I wormed Will too because his eyes were good but not great and he has not been wormed in forever. And because he is in with Caleb and in the same area and environment he very well could have the same worms. I did not do a fecal on him though. Alana got her hopefully last worming and she is looking much better. She is looking a bit wider and you can not see her ribs at all anymore. I will do another fecal in a few days on her. I also took my baby girl Callie out into the front field where we set up some electric fencing. We put it up so we could take the dogs into a large field without trees or shelters ect. and no other animals. Just a big open field. We have been taking them out there everyday and letting them play and run around. It is so funny now because you can just see it in them, how they are just itching to get out there. It's like they live to all get together and run around. Callie likes to play with the others but seems to like to chase me the most. I run around and she is right on me. She has chased some of the others around before but really only feels comfortable chasing me. And the funniest thing is, she loves to bite your butt. haha She will grab my arms too but prefers to grab my pants. lol Boy can she bite too. She is smart enough to not bite too hard and she always lets go as soon as I tell her 'easy!'. So she knows what she is doing and is ok. Oh and the first few days I was able to get past her or juke her but she is wise to my ways now and it's pretty hard to get past her. I wish you could see her. She is such a good girl. Well I went and got D to play with her and they had a blast for a little bit then they both wanted to go back so off they went. I put them back and they just lie around again. haha Cal has mastered the art of taking a dog down from behind. She does it to D and Badger. She has some uncanny way of flipping them on their back when running and next thing you know she is on their neck.  Atta girl. 
I've also been taking Arianna out for walks everyday.She just follows wherever and doesn't need a lead. I'll tell you, that goat is an angel. She's my pride and joy.
Oh and I'm going to the sale in the morning!! Haven't been in a few weeks. Bout time. haha


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

I've been pretty busy lately and there is a bunch on the "to do list" right now. I did get another hay feeder built. I like this one even better than my other one. This one is really cool. I do need to make a guard on it because I made it too low. I made it for the Nigerians and underestimated their jumping ability. haha A quick and easy to build guard will fix that issue though. The sale was great as always. Going again this Fri and may help pick up a doe for a friend. I may also go trim a bunch of Boer hooves for that same friend. I've never done Boer hooves and I bet they'll be overgrown.... They all need wormed too. 

I am going to build four mineral feeder hopefully soon and another hay feeder or two. We've been building all kinds of stuff to make the winter easier on us and the animals. I think that in a few more weeks everything will be done and everything will be easier. 

I did a second worming on Alana for the Liverflukes and it's been a few day since that second treatment. I did a fecal on her and she has almost none left. She looks much better now and has already gained weight. He sides are no where near sucken in and you can not see her ribs at all now!! She has gained close to one BCS condition already. Her eyes are screaming red too. I decided, because she was in heat today, that I would breed her to my Moses. Funny story here. None of the Kiko does show signs of heat. Their heats are so hard to detect. That's why I just threw Mo in there awhile ago. I knew they would go into heat sometime. Well because Alana has been away for a couple of weeks she must have changed her stance on things. I put her back with the other does, Moses was in the buck pen, and she went into heat. She stood against that fence all day yesterday making my poor boy go crazy!! He didn't leave the fence all day. Well I determined that she was healthy enough to be bred and I threw him in there this morning. It was so funny. She let him breed her and he did but then she must have been confused because she started to mount him!! She was chasing him and doing everything she could to mount him!! She was just like a buck, making the sounds, doing the tongue, everything. It was so funny. And of course Moses did NOT like that. He kept giving her a whack to tell her to stop and he would run but not too far because he wanted to mount her. The were actually doing circles over and over. haha I'm laughing just thinking about it. I have never seen anything like it. She and him were so mad with each other that she would put her horns under him and flip his back side in the air. I was laughing my butt off!! In the end they settled down and did their business many times. lol That Moses....

It has been raining here all day too. All four Kikos have been hanging out with each other. It made me smile earlier when all four of my awesome Kikos came walking up to me. It was quite a sight.

Oh and Callie came out with me for an hour of so. She fallowed me everywhere I went for a bit then we both went and laid down and went to sleep.  She's my baby!!


----------



## bonbean01

Sounds like a fun day!  Can you imagine your life without your critters?  I can't imagine mine without them!  Of course when there are happy times and smiles and laughter at their antics, we know that heartbreak and tears happen sometimes too...but the good times outweight the sad times 

Our sheep can be very silly and hubby and I have chairs set out to just relax in the evenings when the weather is good and watch them.  Our two dogs are very silly at times too...and even the chickens can be entertaining.  I used to wonder how anyone could see a chicken as a pet...but...now I know that some chickens just decide to pick you and makes me feel pretty dang special...LOL...

Enjoy your journal and sharing in your funny goat antics


----------



## marlowmanor

Straw Hat Kikos said:
			
		

> I've been pretty busy lately and there is a on the "to do list" right now. I did get another hay feeder built. I like this one even better than my other one. This one is really cool. I do need to make a guard on it because I made ti too low. I made it for the Nigerians and underestimated their jumping ability. haha A quick and easy to build guard will fix that issue though. The sale was great as always. Going again this Fri and may help pick up a doe for a friend. I may also go trim a bunch of Boer hooves for that same friend. I've never done Boer hooves and I bet they'll be overgrown.... They all need wormed too.
> 
> I am going to build four mineral feeder hopefully soon and another hay feeder. We've been building all kinds of stuff to make the winter easier on us and the animals. I think that in a few more weeks everything will be done and everything will be easier.
> 
> I did a second treatment on Alana for the Liverflukes and it's been a few day since that second treatment. I did a fecal on her and she has almost non left. She looks much better now and has already gained weight. He sides are no where near sucken in and you can not see her ribs at all now!! She has gained close to a BCS condition. Her eyes are screaming red too. I decided, because she was in heat today, that I would breed her to my Moses. Funny story here. None of the Kiko does show signs of heat. Their heats are so hard to detect. That's why I just threw Mo in there awhile ago. I knew the would go into heat sometime. Well because Alana has been away for a couple of weeks she must have changed her stance on things. I put her back with the other does, Moses was in the buck pen, and she went into heat. She stood against that fence all day yesterday making my poor boy go crazy!! He didn't leave the fence all day. Well I determined that she was healthy enough to be bred and I threw him in there this morning. It was so funny.She let him breed her and he did but then she must have been confused because she started to mount him!! She was chasing him and doing everything she could to mount him!! She was just like a buck, making the sounds, doing the tongue. It was so funny. And of course Moses did NOT like that. He kept giving her a whack to tell her to stop and he would run but not too far because he wanted to mount her. The were actually doing circles over and over. haha I'm laughing just thinking about it. I have never seen anything like it. I was laughing my butt off!! In the end they settled down and did their business many times. lol That Moses....
> 
> It has been raining here all day too. All four Kikos have been hanging out with each other. It made me smile earlier when all four of my awesome Kikos came walking up to me. It was quite a sight.
> 
> Oh and Callie came out with me for an hour of so. She fallowed me everywhere I went for a bit then we both went and laid down and went to sleep.  She's my baby!!


I need you to ship me a hay feeder! Our hay barrel works okay but we have a few modifications to make to it to make is easier to deal with and help the goats make less mess with it. We have an idea for another hay feeder too just have to get around to it. We have to figure out a way to mount our grain feeder too and I need to find a way to mount the mineral feeders we have so I can leave minerals out all the time rather than mixing it in their feed like I have been doing lately. Guess I should have written all that info on my own journal rather than hijacking yours!  But yep, come visit me, you can see our nicely fenced in front yard and meet our goats and bring a hay feeder with you!


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

I really can't. I love them all so much. I think that they are the only thing that keeps me sane.... haha
The good time far out weight the bad, imo. 

I enjoy watching that crazy little baby goat. (I call her C1) She is so funny. When we first got chickens I used to sit there and watch them. Chickens are very smart and amazing animals. They do not get enough credit. People think of them as scared and dumb creatures but it's quite the opposite. 

Forgot to say that Nigerians looks so funny all fluffed up. They're not liking the cold and the look so funny. The look about 10 pounds heavier!!


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

haha First I have to make two more. One for the rest of the goat fields. We have four fenced fields now and I have the electric to make more and now I will soon have another on a friends land. Might have to make even more. :/ ha

I may mount feeders to the hay feeders too but I may just make a separate one for feed. One where the have to stand on two legs and they stretch their loin and all that good stuff. I've read that it is good for them. It also discourages fighting and stealing, which really isn't a big deal here but oh well. The mineral feeder will be else where. Somewhere real safe and away from the weather.

Hijack? Naa I'm just glad someone responds. haha

I'd love to. I'd check out them goats and that shiny new fence. haha


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Just wanted to say that I think I fixed all my horrible word usage and some spelling. I type pretty quick and words suffer from that sometimes. I don't go back over and re-read it if it's real long, as my last few posts have been. I do it all the time. I bet it looks so bad when you're reading it. 


I did forget to say that when Alana was acting confused Callie was freaking out. She grew up from a pup with Moses and Moses and Cal love each other. They sleep together sometimes. He hangs with her and her him. I then moved her with the does a month or two ago and she really doesn't like them much. The grew up with herding dogs so the pretty much hate dogs. Alana and Arianna whack her all the time. :/ Sis isn't really mean to her but she tries to eat her dogs food and Callie does NOT go for that. I'll get to that in a sec. Well when I moved Alana out and put Moses in it did cause Callie to realize that both Sis and Arianna are her goats and she needs to like them too. While they aren't too nice to her she does know that they are hers. She doesn't like them messing around and when they get into it every once and a while she breaks it up. She protects them and is submissive to them, as an LGD should be, even though they aren't fans of her. Well when I brought Alana back after a few weeks of being gone, Callie did not like a new goat in with her herd. She already hates her because Alana is so meant to her. If Callie gets too close she'll clock her. So they will never be best buddies but as soon as she saw me bring her around the corner she was barking and howling. I put her in there and she was trying to show that she is still the boss and was cracking horns with the other does. Callie was trying all she could to stop them. She tries to keep Alana away from the other does. Well when I put Moses in there to breed Alana, Callie was not liking them running around and 'fighting' with each other. She was barking and crying and trying her best to break it up. She hates it when there is any fighting, running, or messing around. She wants them safe. lol
Now for the dog food. I did my best to make her not food aggressive with people when she was young. Well it worked. She is not at all food aggressive with people. Not the same with goats or dogs. She has never bitten or anything like that but she lets them know when she wants to eat and that it is her food. Sis comes around to steal food and Callie lets out her awesome growl and is Sis gets too close she will jump up and bark. She would NEVER bite them or hurt them but she will not let them eat her food, which I am very happy about because I can not have goats stealing dog food. She does the same with dogs too. They get to close to her food or food that she has claimed she lets them know. She is not at all crazy or dangerous but she know that she'd top dog and that it's hers.


----------



## Pearce Pastures

> Just wanted to say that I think I fixed all my horrible word usage and some spelling. I type pretty quick and words suffer from that sometimes. I don't go back over and re-read it if it's real long, as my last few posts have been. I do it all the time. I bet it looks so bad when you're reading it.


The English teacher says thanks!!  Yeah, like I should make smartA remarks---last year on teacher appreciation day, I shot off an email to all my coworkers that said something like  

Just want to let you all know that *your *appreciated!


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Pearce Pastures said:
			
		

> Just wanted to say that I think I fixed all my horrible word usage and some spelling. I type pretty quick and words suffer from that sometimes. I don't go back over and re-read it if it's real long, as my last few posts have been. I do it all the time. I bet it looks so bad when you're reading it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The English teacher says thanks!!  Yeah, like I should make smartA remarks---last year on teacher appreciation day, I shot off an email to all my coworkers that said something like
> 
> Just want to let you all know that *your *appreciated!
Click to expand...

haha It happens to the best of us.


----------



## marlowmanor

There have been a few times that I have been looking over something I have written and catch a mistake myself. I always have to fix it. Now that I am running Google Chrome it has spell check so even when I get in a hurry typing something it catches spelling mistakes. Heck, there were some things I was misspelling and didn't even realize it till I started using Google Chrome.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

marlowmanor said:
			
		

> There have been a few times that I have been looking over something I have written and catch a mistake myself. I always have to fix it. Now that I am running Google Chrome it has spell check so even when I get in a hurry typing something it catches spelling mistakes. Heck, there were some things I was misspelling and didn't even realize it till I started using Google Chrome.


I use Chrome too. Have for a long time now. It's the best, imo. I rarely have spelling issues because I use the spell check but I miss alot of letters, like the 'd' in and, or other little stuff like that. Most of mine is missing or added letters that still make a word but make no sense.


----------



## Pearce Pastures

Love spell check!  Makes things so much easier.  Of course, it doesn't catch when folks say they are worried about their goat's "utter"


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Pearce Pastures said:
			
		

> Love spell check!  Makes things so much easier.  Of course, it doesn't catch when folks say they are worried about their goat's "utter"


haha Those are what get me. Words that are words but not the right ones. 'utter' lo;


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Time for an update. I wen tot the sale on Fri again. There were lots and lots of goats. I believe the big goat and sheep holidays (for meat) are coming up so it's getting busy. There were a bunch of Pygmy goats, about 20 of them. All together there were about 200 or so goats. Maybe more. About 30-40 sheep and a whole bunch of cows. They were lined up on the road trying to bring their cows in. I have never seen it like that before. Next weekend is supposed to have even more.

I moved the Kikos and Callie from the one area to another one because we had to treat that one for flies. We have never had a fly issue here but lately there have been a fair, not alot, amount of biting flies. The drive the dogs and me crazy. Poor Callie has some marks on her head from the biting her. So I moved them to the area that we just fenced along with Callie and D. There was a little bit of small trees and green leaves but that didn't last long, of course. Callie and D like it because there is more room to play and the love to play!! D keeps messing up his shoulder from it though. :/ But overall it's a good area for them to stay until I either finish the fence at the neighbors and move them their to browse a bit but most of it will be pasture. So they will only be where they are for maybe one more week. Not sure yet.

The bucks' rut is dying down now too. They stink a little bit but most of the time they really aren't back. When a doe goes into heat again the put that cologne right back on though!! When I put Alana with the other Kiko does and Moses he smelled real bad again. haha

On Mon I'm going to a friend to worm and trim her Boer goats hooves. I've never done Boer hooves so I'm looking forward to it. She is worming the crap out of them too. Over 30 total cc's with three different wormers. I'm just hoping they don't die. But yep, looking forward to handling them. My goats are 90-100 pounds but hers are at least 150 and some more. I can't wait. I love working with big animals and I really like man-handling them. haha And these goats get no human contact except for feeding. They're not gonna like it.


----------



## bonbean01

Yup...had to laugh when I read that you'll be working on large goats not used to being handled!!!!  You truly are a cowboy...yeeee haaaa!  Now just be careful and don't get hurt!


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

bonbean01 said:
			
		

> Yup...had to laugh when I read that you'll be working on large goats not used to being handled!!!!  You truly are a cowboy...yeeee haaaa!  Now just be careful and don't get hurt!


I'll take that as a compliment!! haha I'll try my best to not get hurt. No promises though... 

I want to go in with her 8 steers and see what they do. They're only 400 pounds right now and pretty young so they shouldn't be mean. I have scratched their heads and let them eat out of my hand so I bet they'd be ok if I walked up to them. Somehow I don't think she'd go for it... darn.


----------



## bonbean01

Heck YES being called a real cowboy is a compliment!!!!!

Steers too...LOL...sounds like you'll have a fun day!


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

bonbean01 said:
			
		

> Heck YES being called a real cowboy is a compliment!!!!!
> 
> Steers too...LOL...sounds like you'll have a fun day!


haha 

Yes, I love her steers. That's what I really want, cattle. I'm hoping within 7 years I will have a small herd of cattle. That's my goal.

I get to see her steers almost every other weekend. Sometimes longer though. She raises Holstein steers for slaughter. She used to show Holsteins, Black Angus, and Charolais. Now she just raises these guys for meat.


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=)

Straw Hat Kikos said:
			
		

> bonbean01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heck YES being called a real cowboy is a compliment!!!!!
> 
> Steers too...LOL...sounds like you'll have a fun day!
> 
> 
> 
> haha
> 
> Yes, I love her steers. That's what I really want, cattle. I'm hoping within 7 years I will have a small herd of cattle. That's my goal.
> 
> I get to see her steers almost every other weekend. Sometimes longer though. She raises Holstein steers for slaughter. She used to show Holsteins, Black Angus, and Charolais. Now she just raises these guys for meat.
Click to expand...

You said yourself that there were a bunch of cattle just waiting to be in the auction....
Why not just buy one of them... sure its cheap... I mean, c'mon, cattle loves goats, eh?
As for the biting flies problem, do you have guineas?Guineas will do wonders. You just have to train them to not sleep in the trees, and to not try and find old home if their full grown. Otherwise they will eat the crap outta flies. Only prob is if one of them wants keets, you'll end up with like 10 more guineas, depending on how many live... xD.
You could just take one of those... doubt she'll notice....


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

> You said yourself that there were a bunch of cattle just waiting to be in the auction....
> Why not just buy one of them... sure its cheap... I mean, c'mon, cattle loves goats, eh?
> As for the biting flies problem, do you have guineas?Guineas will do wonders. You just have to train them to not sleep in the trees, and to not try and find old home if their full grown. Otherwise they will eat the crap outta flies. Only prob is if one of them wants keets, you'll end up with like 10 more guineas, depending on how many live... xD.
> You could just take one of those... doubt she'll notice....


Cattle is expensive. These are not all high quality cattle and even them are 1000$ for a cow. So they are expensive no matter what and I would want good cattle, not junk. And I don't have the room. haha

No we do not. Nor will we get some. Our neighbor hates them and I use his land so I'm not going to make him mad.  They sound horrible too. Our turkeys sleep in the trees, about 30+ feet up. So do many of our chickens. The turkeys also sleep on the coop. So that doesn't bother me there. And we have so many chickens that go broody somewhere in the woods then 3 weeks later they show up with 10 chicks. We had 60+ hatch in three days earlier in the summer. Bad chickens.


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=)

Straw Hat Kikos said:
			
		

> You said yourself that there were a bunch of cattle just waiting to be in the auction....
> Why not just buy one of them... sure its cheap... I mean, c'mon, cattle loves goats, eh?
> As for the biting flies problem, do you have guineas?Guineas will do wonders. You just have to train them to not sleep in the trees, and to not try and find old home if their full grown. Otherwise they will eat the crap outta flies. Only prob is if one of them wants keets, you'll end up with like 10 more guineas, depending on how many live... xD.
> You could just take one of those... doubt she'll notice....
> 
> 
> 
> Cattle is expensive. These are not all high quality cattle and even them are 1000$ for a cow. So they are expensive no matter what and I would want good cattle, not junk. And I don't have the room. haha
> 
> No we do not. Nor will we get some. Our neighbor hates them and I use his land so I'm not going to make him mad.  They sound horrible too. Our turkeys sleep in the trees, about 30+ feet up. So do many of our chickens. The turkeys also sleep on the coop. So that doesn't bother me there. And we have so many chickens that go broody somewhere in the woods then 3 weeks later they show up with 10 chicks. We had 60+ hatch in three days earlier in the summer. Bad chickens.
Click to expand...

LOL ! Lucky. I had 2 chickens go broody , both hatched one chick but only one manged to keep hers alive 
Ah, I see. I loved 'da one we had. Might get some in spring if the feed store gets them,. they had BEAUTIFUL colors !!! (pied, lavender, typical color,)


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

I actually like the look of them and I love how the survive. (I like animals that don't need much, if any, care.)


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=)

I've been told you're lucky if you get 10 guineas and end up with 3 in the end  They aren't the smartest creatures, IMO, but I love 'em.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Today was fun. I went to Mrs. B's house and helped her out. I got to clean out some stuff in her barn, help worm, trim and give shots to all her goats. I also fed the steers and hung with them for a little bit. 701 loves to put his tongue around your hand and smell/lick it. lol I can not wait until I get some cattle one day. So we cleaned the barn which took a few hours. Threw a bunch of stuff away and sorted all kinds of animal stuff she had. I fed the steers and messed with them a bit, as I already said. She then told me to put on some flee and tick stuff on the dogs that you put between their shoulders.  Really? She has 5 great Pyrs and none know me well. Well except for the one. She's a love. But the rest including the male don't know me. And Bo (the male) barks at me. Well in the end I did get them all done. I do have to say that you get a weird feeling when you go to do something to a large dog that doesn't know you and it doesn't really want you to do it. I got all them but not the male. He did later come up to me but I didn't have any of the stuff on me. Then we did the hooves which were very good. She has not wormed her Boers or trimmed their hooves in over a year. Well they all had good eyes but she still wanted them wormed. If it were up to me I wouldn't have even trimmed their hooves but she also wanted them done. They all got their CDT shots too.

She gave me a bunch of the green band for banding because she had hundreds and doesn't need them. So I have 100 of them which should hold me for like the next 1000 years. lol I also got 5 different colors of livestock markers. So I got to see my favorite steers and hang out with Mrs. B which is always great. 

It rained here all day. Poured hard sometimes too. So it's wet again but the bright side is that it shouldn't rain for a while again. Thank goodness.

Oh and Moses decided that the trees were greener on the other side and somehow, and I have no idea how he did it, but he got his head thru the fence. He tried to pull it back thru and he ripped part of his horn. Right at the base of it where it attaches to his head. He has about 3 inches of horn coming out from his head, per horn. He cut parallel to his head and cut about one inch. It's rather hard to explain but he cut right along his head into his horn. So about one inch of horn that was attached to his head is cut where it almost looks like someone cut it or sawed it. He was bleeding a little bit but not much and I put some Iodine on it. I tossed him back and he seems to be doing fine. I'll be keeping an eye on it but I think it'll attach back and everything will be good. The fence had to be cut to get his head out. I really have no idea how he put his head thru it. His horns are to wide and go out too much. But he's good now.


I know there is something I'm missing and everytime I remember what I was going to say, my though runs away. I hate that.


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=)

Poor Moses (His hairdo somehow didnt get cut off, did it??? lol ), but glad you had fun !!! I love cattle, their so adorable. Calves esp. Big ol' brown eyes....


----------



## Pearce Pastures

Yeah, I know that big-dog-who-doesn't-know-me feeling.  Whenever my cousin comes, he has his boys Bo and Tristan, both big big boys who are not usually around kids and other animals (especially Tristan who is a Rhodesian Ridgeback and a little testy and jumpy after he got lost by a border and hit by a car while my cousin was on his honeymoon).  

Poor Moses!  How long does a horn take to grow back?


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Pearce Pastures said:
			
		

> Yeah, I know that big-dog-who-doesn't-know-me feeling.  Whenever my cousin comes, he has his boys Bo and Tristan, both big big boys who are not usually around kids and other animals (especially Tristan who is a Rhodesian Ridgeback and a little testy and jumpy after he got lost by a border and hit by a car while my cousin was on his honeymoon).
> 
> Poor Moses!  How long does a horn take to grow back?


That's a shame he is like that now. I love the Rhodesian Ridgeback!! I've always thought they were a very amazing dog.

I really don't know. He'll be fine even if it doesn't fully seal back up but I think it will. I would say a couple weeks or months but I really have no idea. I'll be keeping an eye on it and recording how long it takes to heal. I may try and get a picture and post it but I don't know if I can. It may be hard to see.


----------



## bonbean01

Poor Moses...I've come to quite like him from your journal, and totally love his hair-do!!!  Hope he heals well!!!

And I'm glad you posted today...was kind of worried that you might get carried away with those steers and get hurt!  Big dogs that don't know you can be a biggee!!!!  Glad no one ate you!


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

bonbean01 said:
			
		

> Poor Moses...I've come to quite like him from your journal, and totally love his hair-do!!!  Hope he heals well!!!
> 
> And I'm glad you posted today...was kind of worried that you might get carried away with those steers and get hurt!  Big dogs that don't know you can be a biggee!!!!  Glad no one ate you!


I love his crazy hair too. lol I'll try and get a picture of his horn and him just hanging with the does.

haha I could get to carries away with them. They are a little spooky though. They don't really have alot of human contact so the can jump back and move real fast but they were fine. Nobody stomped me. lol
And no dogs ate me, thankfully.


----------



## Symphony

His hair is comical, which makes him lovable.  I didn't know Horns resealed.  I hope he is ok and lives a long time.  Your journal is great.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Symphony said:
			
		

> His hair is comical, which makes him lovable.  I didn't know Horns resealed.  I hope he is ok and lives a long time.  Your journal is great.


I'm not really sure if they do or not. It's not so much on his horn but where his horn and his head meet. So it may fuse back together. I'm not sure. We'll find out soon, eh? haha

Thank you.  I'm glad someone likes it. ha


----------



## bonbean01

Moses has a hair do that made me think of Elvis Presley.  And yes, that is a compliment 

A neighbour had a gorgeous Boer buck that had this happen to on one of his horns...he was putting all kinds of caustic stuff on it and pouring straight bleach on the wound...poor guy...he was beautiful and this neighbour sold him to a kind soul which is a good thing.  He now has hair sheep and many people on our road stopped by to let him know that he had to trim their hooves (which he didn't know) as they were not only limping, but starting to graze on their knees...geesh...glad Moses has you to take care of him!

I tell you, some people should not have animals, although this guy now is taking care of his very nice looking flock


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Wow, that is pretty sad. You can't help but to feel bad for those animals. On their knees? man
And bleach? Poor guy. That's good he's learned to take care of them properly.


----------



## bonbean01

Yeah...some people get into livestock in a big way not knowing anything...glad we started out with only 2 sheep...so much learning to do.  That guy now has a good looking flock and it is good that people stopped by to talk to him and not just call authorities.  Folks in the South are pretty awesome...they speak directly...with respect and would help someone out rather than give them trouble.  I was born and raised in rural Saskatchewan, Canada and find that rural is rural no matter where you are.  Never in my wildest dreams would I have ever thought I'd be someday living in Mississippi with sheep, chickens and pond of catfish.  I was a legal assistant/secretary/office manager and hubby was a banker/mortgage company owner from Florida...and here we are...loving it!


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

bonbean01 said:
			
		

> Yeah...some people get into livestock in a big way not knowing anything...glad we started out with only 2 sheep...so much learning to do.  That guy now has a good looking flock and it is good that people stopped by to talk to him and not just call authorities.  Folks in the South are pretty awesome...they speak directly...with respect and would help someone out rather than give them trouble.  I was born and raised in rural Saskatchewan, Canada and find that rural is rural no matter where you are.  Never in my wildest dreams would I have ever thought I'd be someday living in Mississippi with sheep, chickens and pond of catfish.  I was a legal assistant/secretary/office manager and hubby was a banker/mortgage company owner from Florida...and here we are...loving it!


I like that too. I can't stand when people call the cops or the rat someone put or go tell on them. I think that if there is an issue or you have an issue with someone you should always go to them first and let them know. Not only does it work better but most of the time it will help both parties out and bring them closer instead of driving them apart and making things worse. That's just my thoughts on the matter.

Know what? I'd never guess that either!! From both your backgrounds, never would have thought. It's pretty neat to live a rather simple life (as simple as taking care of animals can be haha)


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

So today was a bit busy. I did check Moses' horn and it is fine. It looks almost as if nothing even happened. So he should be all good there. Callie and D killed a chicken this morning. I went out there and saw them messing with it. When Callie saw me she decided that she wanted to play with me and show what she did. She runs over there and grab a few feathers from it's back and runs away in a playful mood. :/ Then the chicken gets up to run away and D runs and jumps on it. I of course had to do the whole bad dog thing and make sure they know they were bad. Callie from a young age has always been very sensitive to that kind of thing so she is rolling on here back and giving me that I'm so sorry look. D of course acts like nothing is wrong. She died a few hours later and I went and showed them and told them they were bad an Callie is acting like the world is ending and she's so sorry. D.....hardly anything.

We did weigh all the dogs today so they could get their Heart worm medicine. Or preventive so the _don't_ get Heart worm. Here's the weights on the LGD's.

Badger -- 121
D -- 112
Callie -- 95
Amy -- 73

So Callie has gotten alot bigger than the last time I weighed her. She's a big girl now. 
They all got the Ivermectin and were turned back out into their fields.

I also put up another shelter in the buck area (not permanent though) because the dogs ruined their last one. lol
I also took the wire down on the gate to the buck pen. It was up because Callie and Amy could get thru when they were just 9 weeks old. Will could get thru then too. But now none of them can get thru and I hate the wire on the fence.
I gave the bucks their CDT shot. They were good about it too. I thought they would fight but the did great. Moses was the hardest but even he wasn't bad.
I did a worming on the Nigerians last week because they were starting to get up there on egg count and today I gave them the SafeGuard to take care of the Tape worms. So between Ivermectin and Safeguard they should be good.
So all the Nigerian girls and boys and Milly have been wormed, their feet are all good and they seem to be doing just. Oh and they have been loving their new hay feeder. I still have to make the bucks theirs. All the dogs got their Ivermectin and we'll give them their other wormer in a few weeks. The Kikos are all fine and dandy. I did do a little hoof trimming on the baby (C1) just because I felt like it. I did put a little bit of Iodine on Moses horn even though he really didn't need it. Allthe bucks got the CDT. Yep. I think that's it. I know I rambled and repeated but I'm trying to remember stuff and BYH's is a good place to do that. haha

I've been talking with the IKGA registrar and Moses can be IKGA registered. He is already NKR registered and I can't get him AKGA registered. His sire is AKGA and his dam has AKGA in her line but they are not DNA'd and from my understanding I can pay for that but I have to somehow get that goats DNA and idk. Too hard and it will cost me too much. So he'll IKGA and NKR registered as will Sis, Alana, and Arianna. So all double registered. I'm going to become a member of the IKGA too and that will cost me some more up front but in the end it will cost less because registration and transfer cost will be lower. I will wait until Jan to do that so I don't have to pay the membership fee twice.  If I did it now I would need to pay it again in less than two months. Not happenin'.

I think that's all the updates and news.

ETA: C1 weighs 14.8 pounds now. She is less than 60 days old. I'll get her 60 day weight on the 29th and she'll get her booster CDT in a week I believe. I don't have my papers on me.


----------



## Southern by choice

Thanks for the help today! We need to get a stool on Badger, he is looking thin! Tried this eve but he wasn't cooperating. 
I think when Callie and "D" killed the chicken they were only practicing for their surprise attack on the coyotes!   I did however notice that MMM HMM Callie wasn't able to do the job, it took my main man "D" to finish it off.   Kinda sick huh? Sweet baby was sittin' on 18 eggs.  I'm gonna find a broody or put them in the incubator. I did scold "D", he just doesn't pay attention to you, he is my dog! He knows mommy is mad mad mad at him. But I miss my big moochy baby! I noticed Callie seems to be getting quite aquainted with the house lately...... MMMM HMMMM....is she becoming a "house guard dog"??? 

Straw what is going on with my goats


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Southern by choice said:
			
		

> Thanks for the help today! We need to get a stool on Badger, he is looking thin! Tried this eve but he wasn't cooperating.
> I think when Callie and "D" killed the chicken they were only practicing for their surprise attack on the coyotes!   I did however notice that MMM HMM Callie wasn't able to do the job, it took my main man "D" to finish it off.   Kinda sick huh? Sweet baby was sittin' on 18 eggs.  I'm gonna find a broody or put them in the incubator. I did scold "D", he just doesn't pay attention to you, he is my dog! He knows mommy is mad mad mad at him. But I miss my big moochy baby! I noticed Callie seems to be getting quite aquainted with the house lately...... MMMM HMMMM....is she becoming a "house guard dog"???
> 
> Straw what is going on with my goats


Callie kills coyotes and bears all the time while D runs and hides soooo.....
And yes, we're sick.

Really? Who was sitting on them and why not now? And you know more chicks is not the brightest idea. 

Oh no. He hardly did anything. And that dog listens to me. I love on him as much as anyone. He is a good boy. (other than the killing of the chicken)

hehehe I have to bring her in after she is out there playing. She needs to cool off in my room. She actually likes the houseand she just lies down or follows me around. She a baby.

btw your goats are fine!! They just needed a little worming. All goats will get worms and this happens. Milly is good now and so is Katie. They're all good. Just keep an eye on them and they have been wormed so they're good there. They have good water, hay, browse, pasture, and feed. Nothing more you really can do.  You're doing fine.


----------



## Southern by choice

> Really? Who was sitting on them and why not now? And you know more chicks is not the brightest idea.


Well, the now dead chicken was sitting on them. My best green layer too!


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Today I moved the Kikos to the big buck field and I moved the bucks into the old buck field which is smaller. I moved Badger and  Amy in with their bucks, the Nigerians. Callie and D are of course with the Kikos. I also weighed the Kikos. We got the dog weights the other day and I decided I would get the Kiko weights today. Well.......

Alana weighed 97 when I got her. Now she weighs 110.
Sis weighed 83 when I got her. Now she weighs 100.
Arianna weighed 82 when I got her. Now she weighs 91.
Moses now weighs 70 pounds.

I also put up some shelters and cleaned some stuff up in the buck fields. It doesn't sound like alot but it all needed done and it is now done. Lots more to do between now and the weekend. I'm hoping to do as much as I can before the cold really hits us.


I also got some pictures but only a few came out. OBTW I took a picture of Moses' horn but it didn't come out. It doesn't even look like anything happened now so he's good.






Turkey





Turkey





Callie after she killed a chicken. She does that closed eye thing when she knows she's bad.





Again, my love Callie.





Arianna shoving her head onto the hay.





Moses.


----------



## bonbean01

Love the photos!  And I'm glad Moses is okay!  Too funny about Callie's closed eyes...me bad...look...not sure why dogs do that, but both of mine do too...sometimes I have to look around to see why they have that look and I'll usually find a shredded mess of paper somewhere, usually something important that was not meant to be left out


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

She also rolls onto her back and will stay there. She is pathetic. lol But she's my baby!!


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=)

Moses is PURDY !  The hair is growin' on me...  Oh, and those turkeys are beautiful


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=)

Hey Kiko, I was kinda wondering...
Do NDs usually have singles or twins or triplets etc.
(please say trips please say trips... lol)

I'm assuming you know,


----------



## Queen Mum

ND's have a tendency to have multiples, BUT, it kind of depends on the individual goat.


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=)

Queen Mum said:
			
		

> ND's have a tendency to have multiples, BUT, it kind of depends on the individual goat.


Thanks Mum, I was wondering and figured.
FF usually have singles / small twins, right?


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Nigerians have twins most often. They do sometimes have triplets but twins are most common followed by singles.

For a first timer I would say either single or twin. Depends on the health, size, diet, ect. I wouldn't be surprised if either happened.


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=)

Thanks


----------



## Pearce Pastures

Nice pics   My dog does that too when she gets busted doing something wrong.


----------



## Symphony

My Dogs lower their heads and slink by...


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Went to the sale today.They had over 300 goats and sheep today. We left at noon and they still had goats selling and they still had people bringing cows in. They were lined up out into the road. This is the busiest time of the year and the goats sell high. The ethnic holidays are starting and people are selling lots of goats. They actually had alot of nicer goats too. A ton of nice Boers. Paints, Reds, Traditional, ect. Very nice looking. Some Kikos and lots of mixes of course. Even some Toggs and Nubians. Lots of sheep too!! There were these two rams that stood about 40 inches tall. They were huge!! Two Boer cross bucks that were 35 inches or so. Very tall boys. Oh and there were some Jacob sheep!! I love Jacobs. Oh and one poor ram broke his horn and was bleeding all over himself. Poor guy.


----------



## Pearce Pastures

Did you get yourself anything nice or just window shopping?


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Pearce Pastures said:
			
		

> Did you get yourself anything nice or just window shopping?


Oh nnnoooo. I will never buy from an auction. Not very healthy animals most of the time and you don't know what your getting. You know nothing about the animals and I could never buy a goat and not know anything about it. 

So yes, window shopping.


----------



## Pearce Pastures

Ditto.  Never been to one but have just heard too much about the pitfalls of buying at an auction.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Yeah, I would not recommend it. lol


----------



## Alice Acres

I would guess it varies by area, and from day to day.

We have had really good luck at area auctions - we mainly go to a livestock auction that is about an hour away (it's more like a regular market sale - just big livestock, no poultry, rabbits, etc) and then another more private one were a weird assortment of stuff shows up. 

It does help that we (hubby, myself and a family friend who go) are all really experienced livestock people, we go early and check the stock in the pens, and check health records (the good sellers include this - people in the know  expect it and they get better prices).

In sitting here thinking, I can't remember any time we actually got burned on an animal or animals we got at either of the auction locations.


----------



## Bridgemoof

Hey StrawHat, we went to New Holland livestock auction near Lancaster PA a few weeks ago. We had never been. It is the largest livestock auction this side of the Mississippi. I couldn't believe how many animals were jammed in there. Seas and seas of animals as far as you could see. There were dead animals laying in the aisles, too. I wouldn't buy from an auction like that, that's for sure. You have to see it to believe it.






Poor Jacob sheep, breaks my heart!


----------



## Alice Acres

In light of this marketing discussion (sorry if this hijacks your journal!), I looked online to see if I could find any photos of the place we take our stock, and also have purchased calves, ewes and even llamas once at.

 I found a video, and here is the link:  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vGyltDICCfk

This is made by the market itself, but I do find it accurate. They run things smoothly, calmly and are always polite and helpful. We usually drop off our market lambs on a Sunday, and they are fed and watered through the auction Tuesday morning (sheep sell Tuesdays). We bring our vaccination, worming info with, as well as any breed specific info too (like if selling a purebred ram, etc). We never have used their vaccination services, but it's a nice thing to have available. After being brought in, waiting for the sale, our sheep are housed in their own flock group - not mixed with a bigger group. Then to sell, they are placed in the smaller groups - like 3 old ewes, 6 market lambs, etc.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

@Alice
Yes it does vary. Somedays there are only piece of crap animals that should not have been allowed to live that long. lol Somedays, like Fri, there were actually some rather nice animals. 
The sale here is only goats, sheep, and cattle. The do other sales every once and a while with horses, llamas, alpacas, donkeys, ect but there are not often. The do the sheep, goat, and cattle sale every Mon and Fri. Oh and pigs.
I always go and check the stock pens too. That way you can see them and also the animal owners hang out there so you can talk and get to learn stuff about the animals. An advantage I have is that I know several of the people that bring most of the animals. They live right down the street from me and I already know about their Boers and their goats and what kind of care they would need. Some of them have Boers that placed at the very top of the Fair this year and every year but I know more about the animal than that. I know what they feed, how much the feed, ect. Yeah, not buying their goats. lol
I know they have health record on some of the cattle but it's VERY rare they have any of that on any goat or sheep. They do sometimes sell with papers though. 

The reason you may have never been burned is because you know animals. You know a good one from a bad one and a healthy one form a sick one. You must have a good eye to buy from a sale, but no way would I risk it. 



@Bridge
lol I was told the one I go to is the largest east of the Mississippi. haha It is rather large. Could hold 1000 goats and sheep and a few thousand cattle. I've never seen a dead animal here. Some close to though...
It wasn't the Jacob with the broken horn. Some other sheep. 



@Alice
It's fine!! Go ahead and say w/e you wish. It's funner that way.
I would say things are run very well here and very smoothly. They can be a bit harsh to the animals, harsher than they need to. But nothing real bad or that I would say is wrong, you know? 
The animals here don't get water because they must be brought in that day. They do make some exceptions for some people and they will take care of them, but that's mostly the cattle, not sheep and goats. 
The will take extra info and health sheets ect. but not many people bring them here because well most are sick/cull animals or these are people who have a large amount of goats but, how shall I put this, know nothing about goats. haha Not top of the line goats for sure. 

It looks like yours is a better auction as far as quality for sure. Quality animals don't come thru here that often.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos




----------



## marlowmanor

Look at that handsome boy Moses!  And is that Miss Alana too? Lovely girl.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

marlowmanor said:
			
		

> Look at that handsome boy Moses!  And is that Miss Alana too? Lovely girl.


Actually that is the Lovely Arianna. Alana wasn't very nice today. She didn't want her picture taken. She's a booger.


----------



## marlowmanor

Straw Hat Kikos said:
			
		

> marlowmanor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look at that handsome boy Moses!  And is that Miss Alana too? Lovely girl.
> 
> 
> 
> Actually that is the Lovely Arianna. Alana wasn't very nice today. She didn't want her picture taken. She's a booger.
Click to expand...

Well they are both pretty! And the black one in the one shot is Sis?

BTW I'll have a buck here mid November for my girls.  He would be here sooner but he's not done with his business at my dad's quite yet.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Thank you. I think they are quite pretty too. lol And yes that is Sis. She is very pretty esp. from a bit of a distance. She is getting a bit older and you can see in the white hairs on her face. It makes her look older but from a bit of a distance you can't see it, so she looks very pretty. 

Congrats. Can't wait to see those lil kids.


----------



## Pearce Pastures

DH is looking over my shoulder again (hmmm....maybe make your own account?) and sees Moses and says , "Whoa now that's a BUCK!"


----------



## Alice Acres

looks like some happy goats


----------



## Queen Mum

Pearce Pastures said:
			
		

> DH is looking over my shoulder again (hmmm....maybe make your own account?) and sees Moses and says , "Whoa now that's a BUCK!"


OK,  I can see I am going to have to take a good picture of Ian my Nubian/Oberhauslie/Alpine buck for comparison.    You guys haven't seen an updated picture of him lately.  He has turned into a fine looking buck these days.  The only problem with photgraphing him is he has his nose in all the girl's bottoms lately so the only pose I can get is one with him running around with his head straight out in that "Please can I smell your pee" position  instead of "Look at me, aren't I magnificent."

I would like to see a cross between his twin sister, Brownie, and Moses.   (Now she is a pretty girl.)


----------



## TTs Chicks

Moses is a very handsome fella


----------



## Queen Mum

TTs Chicks said:
			
		

> Moses is a very handsome fella


Yes, he is, except he has those odd floppy ears.   They just don't 'stand up' to scrutiny.


----------



## GoatCrazyLady

They are jist bEaUtIfUl! Awe.... ❤


----------



## bonbean01

Thanks for the photos!  That Moses really is a handsome dude   They all look great!


----------



## Pearce Pastures

Queen Mum said:
			
		

> The only problem with photgraphing him is he has his nose in all the girl's bottoms lately so the only pose I can get is one with him running around with his head straight out in that "Please can I smell your pee" position  instead of "Look at me, aren't I magnificent."


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Pearce Pastures said:
			
		

> DH is looking over my shoulder again (hmmm....maybe make your own account?) and sees Moses and says , "Whoa now that's a BUCK!"


Well now I think your husband has an excellent eye. 

Thank you to everyone. They are very happy goats and they are all doing good. 

@Queen Mum
Moses has perfect Kiko ears sooooo....


----------



## jodief100

He is a nice looking buck.  What are his stats?  Do you have stats on his kids yet?  

I think his years just "look"  floppy because the tag is weighing them down.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

As far as what? I'll give you any of his stats but I need to know what you're looking for. lol

No, he has not had any kids yet. His kids will be born in Feb and by May I should be able to see what he throws as far as size, color, ect.


----------



## jodief100

The basic stats:  birth weight, wean weight, wean age, litter size, sex of the littler, age of his dam, worming and health history. Straw- you know the drill by now!  

He is pretty but it is his kids that count!


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Name: SWP Moses
DOB: 1/1/12
Sex: Buck
Birth Rank: Single
Birth Weight: 8 pounds
Wean date: 4/1/12
Wean weight: ≈40 pounds
94%

Sire: ECR Rusty's Renegade -- ECR Rusty
                                     -- ECR Hanky Panky
Dam: CBF Dawn Light -- HSF Haka
                             -- LRF Morningstar


Sire Name: ECR Rusty's Renegade
Sire DOB: 1/21/10
Birth Rank: Twin
100%


Dam Name: CBF Dawn Light
Dam DOB: 1/3/08
Birth Rank: Twin
88%


*More info
His sire is huge. He is close to if not 200 pounds. His sire (ECR Rusty) is like a tank. He's freaking huge and he awesome body build. His sire covers 50 does every breeding season too. (Moses sire) I do not believe he has ever been wormed. He's almost 3 years old.
His dam is a good size doe. 150 pounds or so. When I looked at her she looked to me like the best looking doe there. She has good size, eyes, feet, ect. Everything about her was very good and she had an excellent udder. That's why I chose Moses. 
Moses was a single and he was also the largest out of the 30 or so bucklings there. None of his 50+ goats get any feed. All they get is pasture. He was a 120 day wean but had no creep feed and only ate from the ground and from his dam. 
He worms his does once a year right after kidding and that's it. No feed, no extra worming, no babying. Not sure how often he trims hooves. I do know it is not often. I should ask him.
Moses gets fecals done rather often and he still has not needed worming. His eyes are screaming red and and has never has any sickness or issues. He has had two hoof trimmings. It did not NEED to be done but it would have in a month or so. So no issues with Moses and no wormings. Two hoof trimmings. He weighs 70 pounds right now.
Moses


----------



## Bridgemoof

Hey Straw Hat, Moses is a great looking guy. So let me get this straight, because I am going to show Tim and I need to get the facts straight  Moses is 100% Kiko, right?  And at 70 pounds, he's not quite a year old. If his father is 200 lbs. with nothing but pasture, I'm assuming Moses will get close to that, too, right? How long does it take a Kiko to get to full weight? And what does Moses eat?

Thanks!
Bridge


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Bridgemoof said:
			
		

> Hey Straw Hat, Moses is a great looking guy. So let me get this straight, because I am going to show Tim and I need to get the facts straight  Moses is 100% Kiko, right?  And at 70 pounds, he's not quite a year old. If his father is 200 lbs. with nothing but pasture, I'm assuming Moses will get close to that, too, right? How long does it take a Kiko to get to full weight? And what does Moses eat?
> 
> Thanks!
> Bridge


Thank you. No, he is 94% Kiko which is Purebred. He is registered with the NRK and I will register him with the IKGA in JAN. (That way I don't have to pay more like I would if I did it now. Savvy eh?) Yes, he is 70 pounds and he is almost 11 months old. (10 months and 22 days.  ) 

I'm not sure how big he'll get. I do not think he will get to 200 just because he is a bit small. I really wish I had put alot of feed into him when he was younger so that he would have been getting alot of weight in his younger age, when they grow most. I think Moses should get anywhere from 120-150 but I really do not know for sure.
It can take a long while. Kikos, like Myotonics, grow quickly but it can take several years until they are fully mature. They reach slaughter weight at a very young age which is what makes them good meat goats. The also dress out better than Boers do, percentage wise. They also have smaller bones that carry more meat, thus giving you more meat. But they will continue to grow to 3 or even 4 years old. Moses' sire is almost 3 and he is still growing.

Moses eats hay, feed, browse, and pasture. He gets alot of hay now but didn't always. He is getting three cups of feed now and he always hung around the three cup mark. He gets whatever browse is in his area but being Kikos the destroy it pretty quick. He also eats grass when he is in the fields that have it, which he is not right now. So basically he gets hay, a little bit of feed, and most of his food is from foraging, just as it should be.


----------



## Bridgemoof

Got it StrawHat!

We don't see hardly any Kiko goats advertised here on Craigslist. I'm sure if Tim saw them he would snatch them up. All interesting info! Thanks!


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Bridgemoof said:
			
		

> Got it StrawHat!
> 
> We don't see hardly any Kiko goats advertised here on Craigslist. I'm sure if Tim saw them he would snatch them up. All interesting info! Thanks!


You're quite welcome. Kikos can be hard to find sometimes. You don't see them much at sales and when you do they are crosses or just plain bad Kikos. I find them sometimes on CL but not often.


----------



## marlowmanor

Straw Hat Kikos said:
			
		

> Bridgemoof said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got it StrawHat!
> 
> We don't see hardly any Kiko goats advertised here on Craigslist. I'm sure if Tim saw them he would snatch them up. All interesting info! Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> You're quite welcome. Kikos can be hard to find sometimes. You don't see them much at sales and when you do they are crosses or just plain bad Kikos. I find them sometimes on CL but not often.
Click to expand...

I've not seen many kikos on CL either. I think there is a big farm in the Raleigh area though I've seen ads for before.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

I got the PVC and put up the PVC mineral feeders the other day. I didn't do the design I was going to do because it would take 10 pounds of mineral to fill up and there may be waste involved. It would also cost a ton more.

So thru some changes it was improved. (for our needs)

Instead of costing 50$ to make four mineral feeders it now costs 7$ and it works better then the other way.

Look below for the narrative and pictures.






Buy one of these. It costs about 5$. 





Notice how the ends are different.





Other end of it.





Buy one of these caps. Only about 2$.





Here it is again.





Put it on the smaller side. (It only fits on this side)





It's now on.





So you can see it better.





How it would be attached. When you do attach it to something you nail/screw the cap to the wood first.





Here it is in the Nigerian doe area with some mineral. (Not full)





Again.





In action. Milly.





Again with Coke.


This holds a good amount of mineral if you only have a few goats (up to ten) in one area. It wouldn't be ideal if you had 50 goats but we don't. It only costs 7$ or so per feeder. So far it is working great.


ETA: I did not use PVC glue. I found caps and pipes that fit very snugly. The stay together and there's no way it comes undone. This way I can clean them very easily if I need to.


----------



## Bridgemoof

That's GREAT StrawHat. I love the step by step instructions. Great idea, great execution!


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Bridgemoof said:
			
		

> That's GREAT StrawHat. I love the step by step instructions. Great idea, great execution!


Thanks Bridge!! It seems to be working great so far. The use it and none has been wasted. It may not look like it but it holds a good deal of mineral too. Best of all it is cheap, easy to make and clean, doesn't requires a ton of mineral in it, and you can put it anywhere. (Safe from rain) It doesn't take up space and it's very easy to put up. Just two little screws.


----------



## bonbean01

That was pretty clever   Looks good!


----------



## marlowmanor

Great modification K! I will have to show this to DH. We need to have a mineral feeder since right now I am just mixing minerals with the feed which I know is not ideal. Heck, it's so simple, I could make them by myself!


----------



## GoatCrazyLady

Brilliant! Love this idea. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Thank you all for the comments. 

@Marlow
I was going out and hand feeding all the goats. Everyday. That gets way old, way fast. lol Glad these are done.


----------



## verkagj

So cool! And I can get the parts here in Belize!! I like it!


----------



## marlowmanor

Straw Hat Kikos said:
			
		

> Thank you all for the comments.
> 
> @Marlow
> I was going out and hand feeding all the goats. Everyday. That gets way old, way fast. lol Glad these are done.


That's one way to keep them friendly though!


----------



## Queen Mum

I do a PVC feeder as well but use a long PVC pipe and pour it in the top.  My goats tend to stand on the feeder so I have to hang it pretty tight so mine are glued.

Straw Hat,  what kind of mineral do you use?


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Queen Mum said:
			
		

> I do a PVC feeder as well but use a long PVC pipe and pour it in the top.  My goats tend to stand on the feeder so I have to hang it pretty tight so mine are glued.
> 
> Straw Hat,  what kind of mineral do you use?


Do you use one like this? That's how they were going to be but we didn't need them that big and you have to put alot in it just to get to eating level. 

I use Manna Pro Goat Mineral It's not that bad a price and we only have eleven goats here.


----------



## Queen Mum

Straw Hat Kikos said:
			
		

> Queen Mum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do a PVC feeder as well but use a long PVC pipe and pour it in the top.  My goats tend to stand on the feeder so I have to hang it pretty tight so mine are glued.
> 
> Straw Hat,  what kind of mineral do you use?
> 
> 
> 
> Do you use one like this? That's how they were going to be but we didn't need them that big and you have to put alot in it just to get to eating level.
> 
> I use Manna Pro Goat Mineral It's not that bad a price and we only have eleven goats here.
Click to expand...

Yes.  You are right, but it is too big.  The goats can't knock it off though.  I like yours better.  I wonder if you can get a screw on top?

Mana pro.  Hmmm.  I use that but my goats don't like it much.   I tried one a while back and they really liked it.  I am going to try and find it again.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Why would you put a screw cap on it? So they can't have access all the time?

All of them seem to like it. Alana never eats it and Sis does a little but instead of licking it quickly like everyone else, she sticks her tongue out like 3 or 4 inches to grab just a tiny bit!! lol It is very funny looking. But they all seem to do good on it but I have never seen Alana eat it and only gotten her to eat it from my hands once. :/ Bad goat.


----------



## Queen Mum

Yours has a push on cap to screw to the post.  They fit snug together, but my goats tend to climb on stuff and would likely knock it the two parts apart eventually.  If the two parts screwed together then that would not be an issue.  Then I could unscrew them to clean.  Instead of having to glue the parts together.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Oh yes, you can do that but it will cost more. You will need the right elbow for that kind, a screw on cap, and an adapter. All that costs more but you can do it.


----------



## Queen Mum

I think I am going to try it.  I definitely like yours better.  Cheaper in the long run as it will use less minerals to fill.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Cool. Let us know how it works out for you too. Mine is working great for mild goats but as you said, your like to mess with stuff. It it holds up to that then I think it could be a good design for anyone else that has a smaller number of goats an doesn't need huge feeders.


----------



## Tmaxson

I like it, we are going to go with your idea as well.  Good job!!


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Tmaxson said:
			
		

> I like it, we are going to go with your idea as well.  Good job!!


Cool. Hope it works well for you too.


----------



## jodief100

Thanks Starw1  I think those would be great for my buck pen!  I don't need a whole lot of mineral up there and we have been struggling with figuring something out.


----------



## Pearce Pastures

That is a great idea, and it just got stolen....I'm so going to put on of those together right now in my buck's love shack.


----------



## autumnprairie

I 'll take two, do you deliver?


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Time to resume. 

I've been a bit busy lately. I was out of state on Sun and Mon-Thur I've been doing all kids of stuff.

But anyway, I had to buy some more mineral for the goats. The feeders are doing good and have been thru a mineral change and the were still rather clean. The loafing shed for the Nigerians is now closed up and has four sides instead of none!! I can not, however, take the credit at all. I did none of it. I was gone but the others did a good job and that's great for the Nigerian does and Milly. The Kikos still don't like to go to the other side of the field to go into their shelter so they sleep over here on the end that is closer to the house. It's been fine this whole time because it hasn't rained. It has been getting to freezing though. Well the other night it did rain and it was really cold so I went out to lead them to the shelter. They follow me to the shelter in the rain and dark and wind but they stand in front of it, turn around and go back to their 'spot'.  So I know they got rained on and it was near freezing with alot of wind. I was fully expecting to go out in the morning and see snotty noses. I go out there and they are not wet at all and nobody has snotty noses and nobody even acted like they got cold or wet. Nothing. I was pretty happy about that. But yeah, they're not into that shelter but they do go and get mineral out of it and the dogs like it. And it's not that they don't like the shelter because the do and that's always been their shelter, they just don't like where it's at. lol

But for the real news. It's 'bout Caleb. Well as you all know, I raise Kiko goats. Kikos are known for their internal parasite resistance and the lack of hoof care they need and just overall healthy and superior animals. Well Moses has never been wormed (11months today), Arianna has been wormed once with a useless wormer (Year and 1/2), Sis only once since I had her also with a useless wormer. Alana is the only one that needed something because she had Liverflukes. She needed Ivermec Plus but since then has maintained a nice low count of worms. Sis had nearly NOTHING when I did a fecal on her last week. Arianna and Moses had more but all way below worming level. Coco has been womred a few times but she neer needed it. She was wormed because all the other goats in with her needed it so I did her to so she wouldn't take on the load from the others. Point in case my goats are very healthy in that respect and I want to breed for that. I don't want to have to ever worm my goats and by breeding goats that are very good against it,that helps me achieve that goal. Caleb on the other hand, seems to need worming every 2 months. I went ahead and gave him three different wormers in 20 days all high doses to really clean him out. I do a fecal on him and he shows me a number that is ok but not great. Thing is that number would be ok but not great for a goat that has not been wormed in forever. For a goat that got that much worming he should have next to nothing!! He still had a ton. I have given him a long time of watching and giving him multiple chances. He just is not a goat that has good internal parasite resistance. He also has bad hooves, another thing I want to try and breed for. His need trimming nearly every month!! They are just bad hooves. None of my Kikos need that. Moses has had two in him life and the Kiko does also only need two a year. Coco's hooves are not very good but they are not that bad. So Caleb has two major strikes against him. Two of the most important things a goat should have imo, and he is below par in both. He also has that possible heart murmur. That has not been confirmed but I still think he does have one. He was born with it and it is very rarly genetic so the babies should all be free of it but not something I personally would like to breed. Then throw the worm issues and hoof issues on top. He just has to go. I can not keep that in my breeding program. I know some would but I want the best goats I can breed. He aint of of 'em.

So Caleb will be leaving. At first I was going to slaughter him and eat him here but than realized I need the money. lol I was going to sell him at $1.50 per pound of live weight which is a fair price esp. this time of year with all the ethnic holidays coming up. He weighs 60 pounds now because he lost 10+ during rut. $1.50 per pound at 60 pounds is 90$ in my pocket. Because the sale is a crap shoot and they take a cut I was going to put him on CL. He would be sold as meat ONLY. NOT FOR BREEDING STOCK. I then remembered that I have to give my neighbor a goat a year in return for allowing me to use the land. He's also given alot of stuff to me to help me with my goats and tons of info on them so I figured that this should be his goat. Even though I'll lose that 90$ (if I even got that) I will have to give a goat sometime and he's a great choice for that. So instead of selling him that's where he'll more than likely go. I'm hoping that he does the slaughtering himself and doesn't send him off. Knowing him he'll do it himself. If so I'm hoping to be there to help and possibly do it myself. My goat, I'm getting rid of him, I should be the one to slaughter him. Course if he wants to that's fine as it is his goat. lol I do hope to get a bite though. I'm so excited about eating chevon!!

We'll have to cut him and beef him up for 30 days to get the buck from him, as his wife is very sensitive to both deer and goat buck. So he'll stay for a but longer but Caleb will not be staying.


So I think that's it for now. There's the news and updates. 
btw I did update the Kiko page, My page, and how I feed my goats pages.


----------



## Southern by choice

Hey Straw, 
your partner here! It will be a little hard, we all love Caleb but you (IMO) are doing the right thing. I can't stand it when people pawn off an animal that should be culled. Since I am retaining C-1 we will get to see how much of these traits he passed on. For those of you who don't know, Caleb was bred to my goat. C-1 is their offspring. My doe has very good resistance and good feet. Not great feet but good. Since she was a great mom and has good traits I wanted to retain her daughter. If she ends up being like her "daddy" she will go too! We still have my buck and you can use him with your girl. Will can cover all the girls. I still think you might want to contact the breeder, you paid good money for him.  

Really s-cks about Caleb!!!   

Arianna is big with babies already!!!!!  I love that girl! If you ever sell her I get first choice, don't know what I'd do with her but that goat is a lovesponge!


----------



## marlowmanor

Sorry to hear about Caleb. That must have been a hard decision.  So I guess you'll be looking for a buck to replace him?


----------



## PendergrassRanch

Sooo...I just read your page and I totally was not expecting you to be a guy...


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

@Southern
Yep. It kills me when people do that too. If an animal is not worth breeding then it shouldn't be bred. Plain and simple.
And yes I will contact the breeder here shortly.

@Marlow
Thanks. Honestly it isn't very hard. I told myself when I got into goats that I will cull all animals that are not worth breeding. He would bring the breeding program down so he needs to go. Doesn't mean that I don't feel bad for him and it doesn't stink that he has to die because I do feel bad for him and it does stink. 
I was not going to look for a buck but I did happen to come across one that I may get. Still talking with them and getting info on him but he seems pretty good so far. We'll see I guess. He's only had one hoof trimming in a year and only been wormed once.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

@PendergrassRanch
Now you know. haha


----------



## bonbean01

Sorry about Caleb...I understand your reasons, but it still sucks


----------



## Alice Acres

Darn, sorry about that. 
It's hard, but with him being a buck and contributing 50% of the genetics to the flock, it's gotta be done. I'm glad you found a workable solution too.


----------



## jodief100

Straw- I understand.  I had to cull two of my favorite does this year becasue of worm issues. If you don't then they will be dropping resistant worms all over your pastures and that isn't good for the entire herd.  

  Its tough but it is the right thing to do.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Thank you all and I'm glad you all understand. I was hoping nobody would come on here and ask me not too. But I knew ya'll understand the way things go and how 'farming' works.

Jodie -- Exactly. One of my goat 'sayings' (and it is true too!!) is that 20% or your herd carries 80% of the internal parasites. If everyone out there got rid of that 20% we'd have much better goats out there!! That's what I want to do. I want to breed the best goats I can. 


I will update you guys on the possible replacement buck as I talk to the owner and original breeder and get info on him. If I do go see him I'll be bringing the microscope and do a surprise fecal!! lol


----------



## marlowmanor

We may end up in the same predicament with Bailey. We are giving her a shot here with breeding her. She has a rough kidding history and knowing it we are prepared to help if needed. We have already decided that if she has issues kidding this time that we will sell her to a pet only home. After reading your post though I may be able to sell her as a meat goat. It would kill me to do it since she is a gorgeous goat, but we have also decided that if she gives us a doeling we will likely keep the doeling and sell her. I hate the thought of selling her but we are trying to make a profitable goat business, although pretty small scale and we can't afford to have a doe that has trouble kidding and/or is not a good mother. But we are giving her a shot and seeing if being older and in good condition makes a difference with her kidding and being a mom.

As for parasite resistance. Our goats seem to be pretty resistant. Our wethers have not been wormed in over a year. We had to do some worming on Bailey when we first got her to get her back in good shape but haven't had to since then. Dixie was wormed a month before we got her at previous owners and we don't plan on worming unless we have to with her as well. After reading all the threads on doing your own fecals I'm getting tempted to see about doing it here. DH refuses to take fecals to the vet, he rolls his eyes at me anytime I mention it, so doing them here would be quite convenient and all I've read says it would be pretty simple. Just have to convince DH we need a microscope.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

I've got some good news. No it's not about the buck but about the goats I _already_ have here. I've always kept track of weights but never did them on a set time and didn't keep track of dates. Well I've decided to keep track and record all that now. I last weighted the Kikos 16 days ago (had to back here. lol) and I hadn't weighed the other goats in maybe two months. I'm now going to get every goat's weight right at the turn of the month. So as close to the first as I can. This month it happened to be on the 2nd, but that's fine. I'm going to be keeping track of their ADG and I'm going to put an * by the pregnant goats because of course they will gain faster. Here's the goat, current weight, and ADG from last time being weighed. I only have the ADG for the Kikos because it was a long time since the others have been weighed.

Alana - 117 pds - .438 *
Sis - 108 pds - .500 *
Arianna - 96 pds - .313 *
Moses - 73 pds - .250
Katie - 82 pds *
Hieidi - 65 pds
Coco - 65 pds *
Milly - 69 pds
Caleb - 60 pds 
Will - 44 pds
C1 - 17 pounds (I got C1's 50 weight the other day. She was born at 3 pds 15 oz. 30 day weight was 11 pounds. 60 day weight is 17 pds. She is a very good and quick grower!!)


So I was very excited to put these up as quick as I could!! I am so proud of my goats. They are all finally healthy and gaining weight. They are all great against worms and with their hooves. I love these goats. 
And how 'bout them weights?? They are really gaining and those ADG's are huge. Of course they are pregnant but still. Sis at a half pound a day? That's awesome and they only get three cups of feed a day. And Moses is finally gaining again. That's why I started doing this. I could just see him getting bigger and I knew I had to start these ADG even for the mature goats. 1/4 pound a day is not bad!!


----------



## marlowmanor

Ya'll need to name C1 since you are keeping her now. Celina is a cute name. Or Cecilia. See I can come up with cute names that start with C! 
More options: Cadence, Caterina, Cassie, Catalina, Cher, Clementine, Chloe


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Southern is keeping her. Not me. lol I like to call her C1. They can call her anything they want but I'm calling her C1. I like it. 

We could call her Callie.  I do like Cassie though.

As far as Bailey. If you decide to get rid of her I would sell or give her to a family just for a pet. She's too sweet. 

You must have a microscope if you are serous about raising goats, imo. I will never go without one now.


----------



## marlowmanor

Straw Hat Kikos said:
			
		

> Southern is keeping her. Not me. lol I like to call her C1. They can call her anything they want but I'm calling her C1. I like it.
> 
> We could call her Callie.  I do like Cassie though.
> 
> As far as Bailey. If you decide to get rid of her I would sell or give her to a family just for a pet. She's too sweet.
> 
> You must have a microscope if you are serous about raising goats, imo. I will never go without one now.


I'd hate to get rid of Bailey. She is just starting to come around with us. She's not in your pocket friendly but she is definitely getting more friendly with us. She was actually given to us for a pet, but we decided to take a chance on breeding her again. We've given her time to get in good condition and hoping it goes better this time. I think if we got rid of her we would make sure whoever gets her knows her history and understands she is a pet only, not to breed her. She is at least a gorgeous pasture ornament!

Told DH about getting a microscope tonight and got a rolled eyes look!


----------



## Southern by choice

Hey partner- my goats weights are recorded... on my calender along with the dogs. If you want to take over  and keep all logs for the goats that would be great!!!!! I really need to focus on my poultry. 
BTW- I'm moving "D" out of the back, I want him in the poultry field at night from now on. He also won't get so dusty  and I can take my baby in the house all the time, whenever I want, as much as I please, on the couch, so I can cuddle with my lil man! He misses his mommy.

So excited about your Kikos girls! I really wonder how many kids you are going to end up having in Feb! It will be funny if you have to bottle feed  cuz u r on ur own!!!


----------



## Bridgemoof

Hi Strawhat, I had to go back a few pages to see what happened to Caleb! Kudos to you for making a touch decision and standing by your own principles for raising a healthy herd.

So, now about this microscope....what type does one need to get to do their own fecals? I pay $30 each time my vet does one, and I'd love to do fecals on all my goats and sheep. So now I want a microscope thanks to you and a scale thanks to Sheepgirl!  Where is the profit in this operation?


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Thanks Bridge. I know it's the right decision and it'll all work out fine. 

Southern would be better to talk to about the kind and type. I'm pretty sure you will need at least a 10x and 40x with a 10x on top. That way you can get to 100x and 400x. If you are using a microscope for fecals you will need both those. You can see most eggs fine at the 100x but some like the Liverfluke and the Barberpole look nearly the same so you have to see it in 400x to see which it is. And cocci eggs are very small and if you are not very good or have been doing fecals for a good while you will blow right past them. You can see them at 100x but you have to have an eye and then to confirm you may need to go to 400x to tell for sure. So you have to have one where you can get at least 100x and 400x.


----------



## marlowmanor

I think we need some new pictures of C1.  And we need to know what she is going to be named.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

She's not my goat so I don't name her, but if I were to name her I would call her............................C1

I may try and get some new pictures of her later today. She really is getting big. I have a fair amount to do to day so I'm not sure if those pictures will get done or not.


----------



## marlowmanor

Straw Hat Kikos said:
			
		

> She's not my goat so I don't name her, but if I were to name her I would call her............................C1
> 
> I may try and get some new pictures of her later today. She really is getting big. I have a fair amount to do to day so I'm not sure if those pictures will get done or not.



Tell Southern to figure out what she is naming her then since she is keeping her!  No rush for pictures. Just really wanted to see how she has grown. I need a kid fix too! Southern needs to start her own journal so I can bug her on it instead of having to hope she sees my request on your journal!


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Today Callie killed a chicken. She was moved up into a different field because she barks all night long and is disturbing the neighbors. Well I guess there was some rouge chicken that didn't go into the coop and Callie got to it. She was scolded and dealt with. That dog is way to hyper sensitive. You tell her she's bad and she goes right onto her back and doesn't move. She did not move for over an hour. Laid in the same exact spot!! She went back into her field and is there now.

I also did two fecals today. It's time to get my bi-weekly fecals done on all the goats. I did Sis and Coco since they gave me a 'sample' first.  Last time I did a fecal on Sis she had only 13 Barberpole eggs. A great number!! This time she had 9 Barberpole eggs. Even lower. So that's showing me that she really does have very good resistance to worms. Coco, last time I did a fecal on her she had 7 Barberpole eggs. This time she had only 3. So both have very good numbers there and I'm very proud of them both.

Caleb and Will decided they wanted to fight this evening too. Caleb's scurs (which btw are growing back) will bleed if hit hard enough because it is breaking the thick 'scab' over them. When that breaks the vessel is exposed therefore it bleeds. It was just bleeding a bit when I saw them at fist, figuring they were just messing, but when I was told to go look at them because they both have blood all over them I figured I should put Caleb out back. His vessel was fully exposed and because they were fighting both he and Will have blood all over their faces, heads, necks, chests, and front legs. So Caleb is out back and I'm going to talk to my neighbor and see if he wants him as part of our deal because if not I already have several buyers that want him for meat. Good thing is they are both ok and it's just blood from his scur. They will both be fine. 

That's about it for today, I believe.


----------



## bonbean01

Glad the bloody encounter wasn't too bad or serious...I am glad I don't need to deal with horns and scurs!  Like the look of horns...but still glad my sheep have no horns.

Poor chicken...poor Callie...sounds like Callie takes a scolding pretty seriously.  

Very cool that you do your own fecals, and good test results!

I've sent you an email from our local Craig's list for your opinion on Pyrs for sale locally...could not copy and paste for some reason to just send you the link.  Curious on your opinion.

I really do have to start my own journal when things calm down here a bit and I have more time...but...have company coming for Thanksgiving and I have to clean out the third bedroom to find the bed...sigh...any flat surface seems to attract everything that doesn't have a place...I've got too much crap we think we need...LOLOL...and still taking care of my poochie with the spider bite...no fever today, so that's an improvement...and got more hay in today....I'm whipped, but need to stay up to give night meds to poochie and then set the alarm to do it again at 3 am...one of these days I will start my journal and stop hijacking everyone else's


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

A new update with pictures this time.






Alana checking out the camera.





C1 as requested.





Again.





Again.





The Nigerian barn that is now closed up for winter. The rail and 2x4 is a chicken feeder with a perch. Works great and now no goat can get chicken feed. Not even Milly. hehehe





My newest hay feeder.





Again.


Ok now check this out. I have this rather large shelter for my Kikos and the dogs. Thing is, it must be on flat land and that's why it is where it is, on the other side of the area. Well the KIkos do go over there an forage, they eat their feed over there, and the mineral feeder is over there. The only issue is, they don't like to sleep over there. They have made these 'nest' like things where they sleep now. They were just using dirt and they were still clearly defined 'sleeping area'. I decided to throw the wasted hay down in them and they seem to really like that. So my Kiko goats have not used any shelter in well over a month now. That is kinda neat and I do like that because it shows that they are rather hardy and don't need to be babied. I do NOT want a goat that needs to be babied. I want the best of the best and ones that know how to and have to be able to survive by themselves with as little care as needed. No shelter helps with that. 





Dog area of the shelter.





Goat area. The dogs took the hay out by playing with it.





So that's where they sleep now. idk how well you can see it but there are clearly defined area where they have made 'nests' like deer do. That's where they choose to sleep.


Other pictures. Callie, Moses, and D.





Callie, my baby.





She is just under 100 pounds now.





Again.





Callie and D.





Both of them alert now. Look at the right angle she has made with her legs. haha She is so weird.





Southern's D. She loves that dog more than she loves, well, people. haha She is too crazy over her dog.





I do have to say he is a very handsome dog though. And one really big love. He loves his people for sure.





Moses laying down.





Again.





Standing tall.

Moses has been gaining weight pretty good as of lately. 1/4 pound per day, which is very good because he only gets 3 cups of feed and sometimes the does steal some of it. They've now eaten what was left in their area so not much of anything other than the hay for them to eat. He has also gotten much taller lately. He is just under 28 inches at the withers and sometimes he appears to stand taller than Alana who is 28" at the withers. He has been looking rather wide too. It really seems that in just the last 2-3 weeks he has grown so much and gotten so much bigger. It may be that he is out of rut now. Who knows?

obtw C1 is in heat right now. She is just over 10 weeks old. So that's proof that Nigerians can and do go into heat at very young ages. I get sick of people telling me that they do not go into heat at that age and it takes 4 or 5 months for them to go into their first heat. Most of the don't even have Nigerians!!

So there's some pictures and a little update I guess.


----------



## PendergrassRanch

C1 is so cute! What is she?

Moses is super handsome. I wouldn't turn him away LOL


----------



## Pearce Pastures

Aww, that little girl is way way way to cute to be just C1.  And plus she is running a close tie to Moses for good looks---you should just send her here so I can name her and make sure Moses doesn't have competition.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

> C1 is so cute! What is she?
> 
> Moses is super handsome. I wouldn't turn him away LOL


C1 is a Nigerian Dwarf Goat. Her sire is PTF Caleb. (My buck. He's the one that will be eaten here soon. I'm culling him because of his hooves and his internal parasite issues.) C1's dam is Heidi, which is Southern's Nigerian doe. She isn't registered but is still purebred. So C1 is full Nigerian but she is unable to be registered.

She weighed 3 pds 15 oz at birth and was the first of two kids born. Her twin sister died of under developed kidneys, I believe it was, at just 2 days old. That is something that is a freak thing and does not happen often.
C1 weighed 11 pounds at 30 days old and 17 pounds at 60 days old. Both very respectable numbers. She has grown quickly and she seems to have a good body, nice strong legs, and a strong neck. So far she has been a very good goat.

Moses. Oh yeah, he's my boy. I'm very proud of my buck. 



> Aww, that little girl is way way way to cute to be just C1.  And plus she is running a close tie to Moses for good looks---you should just send her here so I can name her and make sure Moses doesn't have competition.


She is very cute. She loves people too. She is always full of energy and running around. As I said above, she's been a great goat so far. 
Oh no no no no. Moses is for sure the most  handsome/gorgeous thing around here. He really does look better in person too. But C1 is very cute though.


----------



## bonbean01

Great update and love the photos!!!!  Callie and D are such beautiful dogs!!!  C1 is adorable...and I've always loved Mose's looks and his hair do...but...first time I saw a side shot of him and his hair do is even better when you get to see the whole body!!!  He's such a handsome dude!

Interesting that your goats are not sleeping in their shelter...my sheep don't take to their shelter unless the weather is really bad, or they are about to go into labour.  Light rain and wind don't bother them, but lightning and howling wind and heavy rain will bring them in.  I've made their bedding nice and comfy, yet they are out there lying down together chewing their cuds and aren't impressed that I fluffed their bedding for them.  Guess that's good though...they are just happy being sheeps outside with an option to use the shelter or not.


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=)

Pearce Pastures said:
			
		

> Aww, that little girl is way way way to cute to be just C1.  And plus she is running a close tie to Moses for good looks---you should just send her here so I can name her and make sure Moses doesn't have competition.


 You have plenty of NDs... C1 is *mine*.

LOL.

C1 is BY FAR the cutest goat there. Moses is handsome but... I will never like that hairdo  
Love the pics.. And because of Alana's horns for a sec I thought the first pic was Moses so I was just like WTF???


----------



## Bridgemoof

Great pics StrawHat! I really think C1 is a cutie pie, too. Moses is as handsome as can be, and the dogs are  big love bugs. I appreciate seeing your shelter pics, too! It's funny how we humans are concerned about our animals needing shelter, yet they seldom use them. Oh and I can't believe C1 is in heat already! 

Thanks for posting!


----------



## GoatCrazyLady

Omgosh... They are both Gorgeous!


----------



## Southern by choice

Hey Straw, gonna butt in here......

  Maybe your readers could help here.... 

The temporary dog shelters are easy to move, which they are moved when the animals are moved. Over the winter they are not really going to be moved because the leaves will be off the trees and there won't be any real browse, so just hay and feed. I think the temp shelters are UGLY!!!! I don't care for ugly.   I want to build a large building, one side pretty much enclosed with a loafing area attached, for the area they are in. This area is "hard fenced". It is a lot of work though (for the size I want to make it) and would have to be built in panels and taken back to the area and assembled due to no way for electricity for power tools.

 Do I bother???? They don't use the shelters, esp the dogs. Unless it is a truly severe storm they won't go to a shelter. I honestly hate the redneck, blue tarp crap! If I build a building I think the goats would like it because it could also be something fun to play in/on. To me it may be functional the way it is but it is just so trashy and unkempt looking. And yes, I am the kind to want the woods raked and dead logs removed, so the woods are "clean".    I can't stand to go back there because it is so messy looking!

Straw and I were going to build it together, and my DH just bought me a new nailer!  So what do ya think????


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Southern by choice said:
			
		

> Hey Straw, gonna butt in here......
> 
> Maybe your readers could help here....
> 
> The temporary dog shelters are easy to move, which they are moved when the animals are moved. Over the winter they are not really going to be moved because the leaves will be off the trees and there won't be any real browse, so just hay and feed. I think the temp shelters are UGLY!!!! I don't care for ugly.   I want to build a large building, one side pretty much enclosed with a loafing area attached, for the area they are in. This area is "hard fenced". It is a lot of work though (for the size I want to make it) and would have to be built in panels and taken back to the area and assembled due to no way for electricity for power tools.
> 
> Do I bother???? They don't use the shelters, esp the dogs. Unless it is a truly severe storm they won't go to a shelter. I honestly hate the redneck, blue tarp crap! If I build a building I think the goats would like it because it could also be something fun to play in/on. To me it may be functional the way it is but it is just so trashy and unkempt looking. And yes, I am the kind to want the woods raked and dead logs removed, so the woods are "clean".    I can't stand to go back there because it is so messy looking!
> 
> Straw and I were going to build it together, and my DH just bought me a new nailer!  So what do ya think????


Yes, the dog and goat shelter back there are temporary shelters because in the spring, summer, and all they are moved all throughout the woods. So they need something that I can move around easily. That's why they are like that. And yes, they will be staying where they are (more than likely) for the winter since there is no point in moving them because there is no forage anywhere due to winter. I think it's a grand idea to make a better and more permanent shelter back where they are. And it would for sure look much better than they do now. I'm not going to lie, thing things look pretty bad. They would look a little better with brown tarps but I don't have any brown tarps. The blue looks pretty bad, I do agree. haha 

Yeah, even in other areas the goats would go in and sleep in the shelter but only if it was raining or they had a reason. More times than not the decided to make these nests out in the woods and I have found they always make it around a large groups of thorn bushes. And the dogs? I don't even know if I have ever seen Callie use a shelter. Or Badger. They do if it is REALLY, REALLY raining but they don't even go in for pouring. You have to admit though that D doesn't like being wet and he does like to go into the shelter. haha But yeah, idk if the dogs would use it or not. Callie lays down in the middle of the field when it's pouring. 

So I'm good with building something that is a bit more permanent and doesn't have blue tarps. haha


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Thank you all. They are all great goats (and dogs) and yes, they are all good looking. haha 

bon - I did the same. I got nearly a whole bale of straw out thee and made it all nice and nothing. I walk them all the way back there at night and the do follow me back but then walk back to the other side of the field. Crazy animals.

bridge - Yes, the dogs are. And C1 is screaming her head off. I'm not a fan of 'loud heats' but it does help when you need to breed them. So I can't complain too much.

GoatCrazyLady- Thank you. 

CBL - You're crazy. Mo's hairdo is great. lol


----------



## Southern by choice

Straw the idea is NOT to switch blue tarps for brown    and  D is not a wimp in the rain so....  . I think you really should let your readers know just how much "precious little Callie" really is in the house. At least I can admit my baby loves the house (for 15 minutes  ).  Callie is just as big of a love sponge as D and just as jealous for attention. 


And I have photo evidence.... don't make me use it!  

Build or no build... that is the question!  It's beautiful out almost 70 degrees today, we could get it done by 3pm...


----------



## Alice Acres

LOL, laughing over that blue tarp. 
The design doesn't look bad for the roofs. Those pallets on the ground really bug me though - all I think when I see them are leg fracture hazards! :/

What you guys can call shelters in the south is WAY different than in the north. 

Those goats are adorable....especially C1. Hope she got all the good genes. Your dog war...love that too. Todd and I have our own dogs....sounds familiar. But we have 6 total, not just 2.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Alice Acres said:
			
		

> LOL, laughing over that blue tarp.
> The design doesn't look bad for the roofs. Those pallets on the ground really bug me though - all I think when I see them are leg fracture hazards! :/
> 
> What you guys can call shelters in the south is WAY different than in the north.
> 
> Those goats are adorable....especially C1. Hope she got all the good genes. Your dog war...love that too. Todd and I have our own dogs....sounds familiar. But we have 6 total, not just 2.


I worry sometimes about their feet in the gaps of the pallets but their feet are so big that they can't get them into the gaps. I find pallets with the smallest gaps I can. I like some gaps though that way the goat poop can fall thru which makes it very easy to get for compost and they don't sleep in it. 

I hope she did too. Only time will tell, eh?

Our dog war is rather funny and we give each other crap all the time but really both our dogs are GREAT and we both love each other's dogs as much as our own. Well, nearly.  All the dogs are great though. Oh and I only have one dog but Southern has 5 dogs so there are 6 dogs here. D is just her favorite.


----------



## Alice Acres

What are the other 4 dogs?


----------



## marlowmanor

Sorry I'm late to the picture party. Love the new pictures of C1 (she still needs a name!). I hope I get a baby as pretty as that.

Our goats don't sleep in the shelter either unless we lock them in it. They all bed down at the top of the hill by the fence at night. I guess in bad weather they'll go to their shelter. They are fed in their shelter though and their hay is in there too along with a water bucket. They just seem to prefer to hang out outside at night.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Alice Acres said:
			
		

> What are the other 4 dogs?


I have one Anatolian Shepherd Dog, Callie. 

Southern has three Great Pyrenees'. D, Badger, and Amy.
She has one mutt, Lucy. She's just a farm dog.
She has one German Shepherd Dog, Lina.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

marlowmanor said:
			
		

> Sorry I'm late to the picture party. Love the new pictures of C1 (she still needs a name!). I hope I get a baby as pretty as that.
> 
> Our goats don't sleep in the shelter either unless we lock them in it. They all bed down at the top of the hill by the fence at night. I guess in bad weather they'll go to their shelter. They are fed in their shelter though and their hay is in there too along with a water bucket. They just seem to prefer to hang out outside at night.


All baby goats are cute so I'm SURE you'll get something very adorable. haha

Yeah, it seems as if most goats prefer to not be in a shelter. I know alot of people with Boers say the same thing. I love it though.


----------



## Alice Acres

Thanks for the dog updates 

No goats here, but my sheep stay out a lot at night too.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Alice Acres said:
			
		

> Thanks for the dog updates
> 
> No goats here, but my sheep stay out a lot at night too.


You don't have any guard dogs right? Just a llama, correct?


----------



## Alice Acres

Straw Hat Kikos said:
			
		

> Alice Acres said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the dog updates
> 
> No goats here, but my sheep stay out a lot at night too.
> 
> 
> 
> You don't have any guard dogs right? Just a llama, correct?
Click to expand...

Correct - and she's right out there with them.  She is always somewhere on the edge of the flock, wherever they go. Good Stef!


----------



## Southern by choice

Straw Hat Kikos said:
			
		

> Alice Acres said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What are the other 4 dogs?
> 
> 
> 
> I have one Anatolian Shepherd Dog, Callie.
> 
> Southern has three Great Pyrenees'. D, Badger, and Amy.
> She has one mutt, Lucy. She's just a farm dog.
> She has one German Shepherd Dog, Lina.
Click to expand...

@ Alice

      - Lucy is the best all around mutt, great farm dog and best house companion. She loves outside as long as it's above 70 degrees! Right now she is probably sitting in front of the fireplace! She's older now but was raised up by my late and best GSD. Lucy protects, ferrets out, herds, hunts and will generally follow any command given. She's gettin up there, but such a great dog still!

        Badger and Amy are a team, they are young still but have great working skills. Amy loves the house for short periods and yes she loves the couch! and belly rubs! and treats! Badger hates the house since he's "grown up". He loves his grooming though! He is an excellent patroller. Both are big baby lovesponges! Badger used to always walk through your legs as a pup, he still thinks he can, he doesn't understand he's already 31" and still growing.

       Lena- A great GSD that was pushed too hard by an obviously bad Schutzhund trainer, long story but I have her now and am working on undoing some damage to her confidence. She is excessively "hard". I swear she could pass an endurance test tomorrow! She's been with us for 7 months now. She is 19 months now. She lives in the house has her own chair and hasn't quite figured out that the other dogs and the cats don't find "her ways" playful. She is a big baby!! If I can't finish her I don't care she will always be my girl.

        "D"- I never thought I could love a dog as much as my Wolfgang, Eisa, and Anya, my best GSD's. D has changed my world. He has turned me into a "crazy" dog person. What's weird is my DH loves him as much as I do. "D" loves everyone! He loves the car, the couch, playtime, not great for his grooming though! I will start his CHIC testing next year! Great guardian, excellent discernment.

Callie is a fantastic dog , yeah Straw and I tease each other all the time! When I was first looking for my LGD's I was looking at Anatolians. I had experience with them, then I looked for a Kuvasz for the same reason. No Luck, GP's were everywhere here on every farm. SOOOO glad I ended up with my pyrs! They are wonderful!  I also really like hairy dogs!

2 house dogs, 2 teams for the fields. one team is "off site" and generally moves around. All 6 are run together everyday for playtime and so they all get along. I won't have dog fighting, or "mean" dogs. 

C-1 was retained because of her Sire's issues with lack of parasite resistance. I want to make sure she does not have the same issue, in good conscience I will not sell a goat that is going to have poor parasite resistance. Better to remove the animal out of the gene pool. Her momma has real good resistance, so we will see. If in a year she continues to show good resistance then I will sell her bred to my buck, he has good resistance.

I will try to get Straw to put up a pix of what I want to build. Of course on a much larger scale!


----------



## Alice Acres

Southern by choice said:
			
		

> Straw Hat Kikos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alice Acres said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What are the other 4 dogs?
> 
> 
> 
> I have one Anatolian Shepherd Dog, Callie.
> 
> Southern has three Great Pyrenees'. D, Badger, and Amy.
> She has one mutt, Lucy. She's just a farm dog.
> She has one German Shepherd Dog, Lina.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> @ Alice
> 
> - Lucy is the best all around mutt, great farm dog and best house companion. She loves outside as long as it's above 70 degrees! Right now she is probably sitting in front of the fireplace! She's older now but was raised up by my late and best GSD. Lucy protects, ferrets out, herds, hunts and will generally follow any command given. She's gettin up there, but such a great dog still!
> 
> Badger and Amy are a team, they are young still but have great working skills. Amy loves the house for short periods and yes she loves the couch! and belly rubs! and treats! Badger hates the house since he's "grown up". He loves his grooming though! He is an excellent patroller. Both are big baby lovesponges! Badger used to always walk through your legs as a pup, he still thinks he can, he doesn't understand he's already 31" and still growing.
> 
> Lena- A great GSD that was pushed too hard by an obviously bad Schutzhund trainer, long story but I have her now and am working on undoing some damage to her confidence. She is excessively "hard". I swear she could pass an endurance test tomorrow! She's been with us for 7 months now. She is 19 months now. She lives in the house has her own chair and hasn't quite figured out that the other dogs and the cats don't find "her ways" playful. She is a big baby!! If I can't finish her I don't care she will always be my girl.
> 
> "D"- I never though I could love a dog as much as my Wolfgang, Eisa, and Anya my best GSD's. D has changed my world. He has turned me into a "crazy" dog person. What's weird is my DH loves him as much as I do. "D" loves everyone! He loves the car, the couch, playtime, not great for his grooming though! I will start his CHIC testing next year! Great guardian, excellent discernment.
> 
> Callie is a fantastic dog , yeah Straw and I tease each other all the time! When I was first looking for my LGD's I was looking at Anatolians. I had experience with them, then I looked for a Kuvasz for the same reason. No Luck, GP's were everywhere here on every farm. SOOOO glad I ended up with my pyrs! They are wonderful!  I also really like hairy dogs!
> 
> 2 house dogs, 2 teams for the fields. one team is "off site" and generally moves around. All 6 are run together everyday for playtime and so they all get along. I won't have dog fighting, or "mean" dogs.
> 
> C-1 was retained because of her Sire's issues with lack of parasite resistance. I want to make sure she does not have the same issue, in good conscience I will not sell a goat that is going to have poor parasite resistance. Better to remove the animal out of the gene pool. Her momma has real good resistance, so we will see. If in a year she continues to show good resistance then I will sell her bred to my buck, he has good resistance.
> 
> I will try to get Straw to put up a pix of what I want to build. Of course on a much larger scale!
Click to expand...

Thanks for all the details...I'm a dog person through and through....

My OES Chewie is CHIC'd....For them we do hips, eyes, and thyroid to be Chic'd. I've also done elbows, cardiac, BAER hearing on him as well.
What do the Pyr's do for CHIC?

Do you do schutzhund? 

I'll be waiting for that building diagram too


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Sorry Alice. I'll get Southern to respond to that soon. 

Here's the picture of the design she wants to do. She wants to make it much larger of course so that it can hold goats not pipsqueak dogs. lol She said she wants to make it like the smaller one.








Now for a quick update today. It rained from midnight on thru this morning and the Kikos were all in their nests. I went out this morning and they were all wet but not soaked. Sis was barely wet, only a few drops on her. lol Alana was a little bit wet but not bad and Arianna and Moses were both rather wet. They do always look wetter than the others from their hair type. But what I'm happy about is that not one of them had a bit of snot, no wet or gunky eyes, and not one coughed at all. That's awesome. But later in the day when it started raining again they gathered enough sense to realize that they did indeed have a shelter and they used it!! They hung out in the shelter for most of the day but towards the end the decided that they would rather have hay then sit and do nothing. So they all left the shelter and at hay for a good bit, even though it was raining. It was lightly raining though. They hay was also wet. I don't have the hay to waste so I tell them that they get no more hay until they have eaten that hay. Now they eat the wet hay. lol It's not too wet though. The dogs never went into shelter just as they never do. They pick a spot under the trees and that's what they use for shelter.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Nobody was on BYH's and I didn't have anything else to do so I decided to put up an album type thing from Moses as he was as a baby and to how he is now, 11.5 months old. He has changed so much and I can't wait to look back in 6 months and see how he looked then. (now) I do have to say though.......he was kinda weird/ugly as a young buck. lol I'm thinking about doing one of these with Callie sometime this week.

Oh and I'll say sorry for the HUGE post of just Moses pictures in advance. haha





Just born. Early Jan










When he first got here. Early April





This was the first day. Early April





Early April





Early April





Sometime in May





Sometime in May





Sometime in May





Early June, I believe





Sometime in July





Sometime in July





Sometime in July





Mid Sep





Mid Sep





Early Oct I think





Couple weeks ago





Just the other day





Just the other day





Other day





Other day





And that's a picture of Moses' sire. That's the best one I could find and he was alot younger then.

ETA: He is 10.5 months old. Not 11.5


----------



## SheepGirl

I haven't seen my sheep use their shelter at all except to get minerals. During Hurricane Sandy they used their shelter for a little bit but otherwise they were outside. It rained last night, too, and I woke up this morning to see my sheep soaking wet and all hunched up (which tells me they stayed out all night in the rain) 

And you're right, Moses was ugly as a young buck!  He does look much better now...But I agree with CBL--I'm not a fan of that hair!


----------



## Pearce Pastures

I can't believe how different he looks from his early pics!!  Doesn't look like the same goat.  His coloring is so rich now.  I don't think I have ever seen such a dramatic change in a goat. His daddy is a beast!!


----------



## autumnprairie

what a handsome boy


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

How can you not like that 'do? It's hysterical!!



> I can't believe how different he looks from his early pics!!  Doesn't look like the same goat.  His coloring is so rich now.  I don't think I have ever seen such a dramatic change in a goat. His daddy is a beast!!


I know. Sometimes I have to look back because it is so weird to see that he was grey and a little brown and now he;s red and black. His dam looked alot like he does and his sire has some red-ish in him so I thought he would end up getting red and thankfully he did.
His dad is!!

Thanks AP. I'm pretty proud of him.


----------



## marlowmanor

Straw Hat Kikos said:
			
		

> How can you not like that 'do? It's hysterical!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't believe how different he looks from his early pics!!  Doesn't look like the same goat.  His coloring is so rich now.  I don't think I have ever seen such a dramatic change in a goat. His daddy is a beast!!
> 
> 
> 
> I know. Sometimes I have to look back because it is so weird to see that he was grey and a little brown and now he;s red and black. His dam looked alot like he does and his sire has some red-ish in him so I thought he would end up getting red and thankfully he did.
> His dad is!!
> 
> Thanks AP. I'm pretty proud of him.
Click to expand...

Love the Moses growth pictures. Pretty cool to see how much he has changed. Guess you can't judge a book by it's cover. I would have never guessed the plain looking kid would turn into the handsome boy you have now.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

marlowmanor said:
			
		

> Straw Hat Kikos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How can you not like that 'do? It's hysterical!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't believe how different he looks from his early pics!!  Doesn't look like the same goat.  His coloring is so rich now.  I don't think I have ever seen such a dramatic change in a goat. His daddy is a beast!!
> 
> 
> 
> I know. Sometimes I have to look back because it is so weird to see that he was grey and a little brown and now he;s red and black. His dam looked alot like he does and his sire has some red-ish in him so I thought he would end up getting red and thankfully he did.
> His dad is!!
> 
> Thanks AP. I'm pretty proud of him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Love the Moses growth pictures. Pretty cool to see how much he has changed. Guess you can't judge a book by it's cover. I would have never guessed the plain looking kid would turn into the handsome boy you have now.
Click to expand...

Thanks Marlow. 

He does look much better now. I really do think he was "strange" looking when he was younger. haha He's now starting to look like a buck and I can't wait to see him in another 6-7 months. He'll be the MAN for sure. haha
I was trying to find a picture of his dam but couldn't find one. I'll find one soon though.

I'm going to do a Callie one soon.


----------



## that's*satyrical

Awww, your baby is all growed up 

With that hair it looks like you should change his name from Moses to Elvis


----------



## bonbean01

I loved the Moses growing up photos!!!  And he does not look weird as a baby...he is totally cute!!!  What a handsome lad he grew into...and I totally love his hair do!!!!!


----------



## Bridgemoof

Great Moses pics! I agree with the others that it is amazing how rich his coloring has become. I can't wait to see what he looks like in the spring!


----------



## GoatCrazyLady

I agree. Much better looking. Very handsome!


----------



## Queen Mum

What are you talking about?  He was a totally cute baby!


----------



## bonbean01

See????  Queen Mum agrees with me...I too thought he was totally cute!!!


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

As a young baby yeah. ALL baby goats are cute. haha But not the May pictures. April he was still cute but May he wasn't. Now he's just a handsome devil.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

I just re-did the Kiko page. It used to have an image from a website that is know for messing people's computers up. I removed the image MONTHS ago but all the sudden Chrome was telling me that there was still content from that site and it was blocking me from going into it.

So I re-did the whole dern thing!! Took me several hours and I will now be keeping all my pages on MW just in case I need to redo a page. *sigh*

So wanted to let you guys know it's back up. I'm going to sit down and remove and add some different pictures and add some more info to it soon but not tonight.

http://www.backyardherds.com/web/viewblog.php?id=6788-kiko


----------



## Southern by choice

Really? More pics of Moses....seriously???  JK


----------



## Royd Wood

SHK - Great set of pics - impressed


----------



## Southern by choice

FYI- Callie snores!


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Thanks Royd. 

Duh. She works so hard then she crashes and what big dog doesn't snore?


So today the dogs needed to be weighed and get their Heartworm preventative. 

The weights are:

Badger -- 118 pounds
D -- 112 pounds
Callie -- 100 pounds
Amy -- 77 pounds



Callie is a big girl!! Oh and she's also in her first heat. She just went into heat the other day.

And I gave the goats some pumpkin and all the goats like it.


----------



## Tmaxson

Do you ever plan on breeding Callie?


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Tmaxson said:
			
		

> Do you ever plan on breeding Callie?


I really haven't done alot of thinking on it, but I may one day. If she had issues then I wouldn't, but luckily she has good size, good confirmation, great pigmentation, and imo excellent guarding ability. When I bought her I had no intention of it but if I could and retain a pup from her sometime down the road then I may. Of course this is her first heat and she's only 9 months old and I wouldn't breed her till she's 18-24 months. So sometimes down the road I may and I'll keep a pup from her.

If you're looking for an Anatolian I know of two. One is 2 and one is 12 weeks I think. Female and male. The male is the young one.  just throwing it out there.


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=)

SheepGirl said:
			
		

> I haven't seen my sheep use their shelter at all except to get minerals. During Hurricane Sandy they used their shelter for a little bit but otherwise they were outside. It rained last night, too, and I woke up this morning to see my sheep soaking wet and all hunched up (which tells me they stayed out all night in the rain)
> 
> And you're right, Moses was ugly as a young buck!  He does look much better now...But I agree with CBL--I'm not a fan of that hair!


I know, right? 

Wow, Moses changed... a LOT! He was ugly in the first 5 pics then he looked more like Moses so he looked better. Oh but his baby pic was adorable (What goats isn't, tho?!) This pic was soo cute of him





It showed him young, cute and not a freaky hair style  Although I like the length of his hair in general, it looks good. His flanks are funny because he looks all medium haired then suddenly POOF! Hair 

This is when he started looking like Moses, to me, and looked alright




His head looks too small for his body, though 


Can't wait for Callie!


----------



## Tmaxson

Straw Hat Kikos said:
			
		

> Tmaxson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you ever plan on breeding Callie?
> 
> 
> 
> I really haven't done alot of thinking on it, but I may one day. If she had issues then I wouldn't, but luckily she has good size, good confirmation, great pigmentation, and imo excellent guarding ability. When I bought her I had no intention of it but if I could and retain a pup from her sometime down the road then I may. Of course this is her first heat and she's only 9 months old and I wouldn't breed her till she's 18-24 months. So sometimes down the road I may and I'll keep a pup from her.
> 
> If you're looking for an Anatolian I know of two. One is 2 and one is 12 weeks I think. Female and male. The male is the young one.  just throwing it out there.
Click to expand...

Thinking about it.  My Aussies do a good job of going out and chasing off anything that comes near but they aren't out there all the time and I'm not sure they would be able to take down a Cayote if it didn't run away, so I would feel better if there was a dog living out with the goats.  Still in the thinking stage right now.  I wonder how the Aussies and a LGD would get along and would they be able to work together.  I am really trying to think this through and not jump into something without doing all the research I need to.  Thank you for the information though.


----------



## bonbean01

Gasp!!!!!  Freaky hair do????  I love that hair do.  I've taken a real shine to Moses...he is such a dude!


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Well all the LGD's here get along great with everyone else. That's only a GSD and a 65 pound mutt but I bet they would get along fine, if raised together. 

Very smart. Researching and thinking it thru is the best way. Better to be ready then deal with a crisis, ya know?


@bon
 Thanks bon. You should drop by and see him for real, eh?


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Got my Scrapie tags in today.

Still thinking about getting Premier's colored ones for identification.


----------



## bonbean01

Yup...wished you lived closer...would love to see him for real, and also that beautiful girl Callie!!!!  Kind of a long drive though, eh? 

Nice you are using "eh" correctly for the Canadian


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

bonbean01 said:
			
		

> Yup...wished you lived closer...would love to see him for real, and also that beautiful girl Callie!!!!  Kind of a long drive though, eh?
> 
> Nice you are using "eh" correctly for the Canadian


Not too long. lol Well I guess it is.

Yeah, Callie is looking great. She's getting real big and she loves people so much. She actually listens pretty good now too and she does follow me when I call her and she does sit, sometimes. I love her to death!!

I told ya I have a wee bit of Canadian in me. And I always say 'eh'. lol


----------



## SheepGirl

Straw Hat Kikos said:
			
		

> Got my Scrapie tags in today.
> 
> Still thinking about getting Premier's colored ones for identification.


I was dead set getting the EasyTag II size 2 from Premier as my farm tag, but my Scrapie tags are Allflex so I just went to Southern States and put in an order for custom Allflex farm tags so they would match. Also, with my experience with both brands (Premier and Allflex), Allflex tags have better retention rates than Premier tags.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

SheepGirl said:
			
		

> Straw Hat Kikos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got my Scrapie tags in today.
> 
> Still thinking about getting Premier's colored ones for identification.
> 
> 
> 
> I was dead set getting the EasyTag II size 2 from Premier as my farm tag, but my Scrapie tags are Allflex so I just went to Southern States and put in an order for custom Allflex farm tags so they would match. Also, with my experience with both brands (Premier and Allflex), Allflex tags have better retention rates than Premier tags.
Click to expand...

Good to know. I may have to try that. Can they be customized and colored?


----------



## SheepGirl

Yeah I requested the medium tag (the same size as the Scrapie tags I got in the mail) and then I wanted blue tags. I also just wanted numbers 1-25, but I'm sure you can ask for your ranch name/logo on there. Don't know if there's an additional charge for that or not.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

SheepGirl said:
			
		

> Yeah I requested the medium tag (the same size as the Scrapie tags I got in the mail) and then I wanted blue tags. I also just wanted numbers 1-25, but I'm sure you can ask for your ranch name/logo on there. Don't know if there's an additional charge for that or not.


Cool. I will ask next time I'm over there. That is better than having to try and do it over the internet, eh? I'm liking orange and green. I'm still thinking up the identification scheme though. I will have to have my Scarpie number of course and I'll have a number for the goat. I think I'll also put my SHK on it too. I may use different colors for different sexes but I may just use different ears for that.


----------



## SheepGirl

Straw Hat Kikos said:
			
		

> SheepGirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I requested the medium tag (the same size as the Scrapie tags I got in the mail) and then I wanted blue tags. I also just wanted numbers 1-25, but I'm sure you can ask for your ranch name/logo on there. Don't know if there's an additional charge for that or not.
> 
> 
> 
> Cool. I will ask next time I'm over there. That is better than having to try and do it over the internet, eh? I'm liking orange and green. I'm still thinking up the identification scheme though. I will have to have my Scarpie number of course and I'll have a number for the goat. I think I'll also put my SHK on it too. I may use different colors for different sexes but I may just use different ears for that.
Click to expand...

Sounds good!


----------



## bonbean01

Straw....a little bit of Canadian in you?  I knew you were a kindred spirit


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Yes ma'am. Just a wee bit of it though. I've always liked Canada though. I love the accent. LOL I also know the Canadian National Anthem.


So today I trimmed all the Nigerain and Milly's hooves. It is so wet out there that they needed it done rather soon. Kikos don't need it though. Yeah baby. lol

When I was doing Mill's though she kicked and my very sharp pointed trimmers went right into my finger. On the backside of my pointing finger just bellow the first joint. It went tip in and and didn't feel so good. I had to go clean it out quick though because anything that is cutting animal hooves and is removing feces and dirt from hooves could be bad. It went in pretty deep but I'm alright. I shall live. lol 

All the Kiko does are looking big and fat. Moses is also packing on some pounds too. I can't wait till the first when I weigh them. I want to see those ADG so bad. 


Tomorrow is Thanksgiving which is my favorite day of the year. I'm pretty exited and looking forward to it. I hope everyone enjoys it and gives Thanks.


----------



## Pearce Pastures

"Dumb ways to die..oh dumb ways to die...."  Poo puncture might need some antibiotics and tetanus shot   I hate wearing gloves and I always think to myself that I should be wearing them when I am trimming hooves, especially when I have to do my kicky buckling, but gloves are just too annoying.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Pearce Pastures said:
			
		

> "Dumb ways to die..oh dumb ways to die...."  Poo puncture might need some antibiotics and tetanus shot   I hate wearing gloves and I always think to myself that I should be wearing them when I am trimming hooves, especially when I have to do my kicky buckling, but gloves are just too annoying.


The ONLY time I wear gloves is when I wear my cow gloves and I use them only when doing the bucks because I have to grab a leg. lol

Yeah, I hate gloves too. But you're right, that would be a dumb way to die!!!! LOL


----------



## Pearce Pastures

Stuck---in---my---head.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

I know!! I'm sitting on my bed singing it while on BYH's. Weird...


----------



## Bridgemoof

Ouches on the hoof trimmer incident. Hope you poured hydrogen peroxide into your wound.   One time Tim and I were trimming sheep hooves, I was holding the ewe's leg, the trimmer slipped and went right into my wrist/forearm about a half inch away from my major artery. Went clean through to the bone. Luckily it was a brand new pair of trimmers and it was the first time we had ever used them. Nice and sharp.  Tim opened the gaping wound and poured hydrogen peroxide in it. Ow! The cut didn't hurt, but the bone was bruised for a few days! And I'm still alive to tell about it


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Ouch!! That must have been bad. Lucky it didn't hit an artery. And :bun that you're still alive. haha


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Today is D and Badgers birthday. One year old today.


----------



## Southern by choice

Think I should give them a birthday grooming?


----------



## Pearce Pastures

Happy birthday D and Badger!


----------



## Southern by choice

Straw you should have seen it. Moses was "leaping" through the air, then he would run real fast turn and dart back and leap over and over again. It was so funny! I think he is showing off for Callie, he wants to mate with her. "D" is crying and whining and howling and yipping for Callie. I think Moses is trying to impress Cal! He is doing most of this right in front of "D". Callie smells putrid,    
her heat and Caleb and Will's Buck smell from trying to mate her, honestly, worst smell ever. There was a dead skunk we passed on the road when we took "D" for his Happy Birthday ride, the skunk smelled better! I had to stick my head in the coffee can to clear my nose! Seriously!!!

Poor Callie! She is handling her first heat so well! Big lovey baby! I love her as much as "D" and Badge!


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Southern by choice said:
			
		

> Straw you should have seen it. Moses was "leaping" through the air, then he would run real fast turn and dart back and leap over and over again. It was so funny! I think he is showing off for Callie, he wants to mate with her. "D" is crying and whining and howling and yipping for Callie. I think Moses is trying to impress Cal! He is doing most of this right in front of "D". Callie smells putrid,
> her heat and Caleb and Will's Buck smell from trying to mate her, honestly, worst smell ever. There was a dead skunk we passed on the road when we took "D" for his Happy Birthday ride, the skunk smelled better! I had to stick my head in the coffee can to clear my nose! Seriously!!!
> 
> Poor Callie! She is handling her first heat so well! Big lovey baby! I love her as much as "D" and Badge!


He was doing that the other day too!! I have no idea why he was doing that though. I think he really wants to play and his does are cranky and won't play. The does are ever cranky with each other now.

Yes, I hear him. :/ He's acting like a buck in rut.  He's freaking out. lol

Yeah, the smell of dogs in heat is a bad one.  It's like bucks in rut x100. 

She is being very good. Poor baby. haha And how could one not? She is the worlds best dog!!


----------



## Roxy's momma

Thanks for sharing the step by step pictures. Cool idea. Going to Lowes now. This will be better than top dressing their chow!


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Roxy's momma said:
			
		

> Thanks for sharing the step by step pictures. Cool idea. Going to Lowes now. This will be better than top dressing their chow!


You're welcome. It works great here. I hope it works as good there as it does here.


----------



## Southern by choice

Poor poor D, he wants his Callie soooo bad! I let him out of the back field to bring him in this morning. I was up at 5 am painting and about 6 am he just wouldn't stop whining. He went right for Callie's pen, she is just about ready so be real careful! I brought him in and he just leaned into me- you know "the lean" - he is crying! So I figured he could go wake up daddy! Instead his big blockhead busted in to my girls room then the living room, we finally made it up to my room. Up on the bed, still whining! He just woke up everyone in the house! Poor baby! But as usual everyone has a big happy face, how can you not with D?! 

Sooo just a reminder she is about ready to go,  only a few more days and she'll be done with heat. 

Not sure what's on your agenda for today but it would be a good day to get some permanent shelters started.


----------



## bonbean01

Just catching up here...and glad you didn't die by pooh puncture...would look so bad on a tombstome 

Think I read that Moses had an eye problem, but can't find it now...was I delerious with my fever from flu or what?  Now I wonder if I dreamt that Moses had an eye problem...oh I hate being sick...also dreamt with my fever that hubby sent me to a sale to buy 5 ewe lambs and the next day realized I'd bought 3 ewe lambs and 2 horned kids


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Quick update. Coco is open and I'm not sure if this is a Coco or a Will issue. He has breed her nearly a dozen time in the past while so now I will breed her to Caleb and that should answer the question as to who's fault it is. I'll breed them and I'm putting up a CL ad for Caleb in the next day or two.

Now for Moses. Yes, bon, Mo has Pinkeye. I just got the Oxytetracycline and I'll give him a shot of it and also put some in his eyes. I'll talk to my vet and see if I should also do the same for the does because if it is the bad Pinkeye that could end up killing the goats and cause the does to abort if they live. Can't have either of those happening. So Moses is about to get his stuff and I'll continue it for several days. That should take care of that and everyone should be good. I strongly think that this is not the dangerous Pinkeye. I think he got hay into it and that's what happened. We'll see.


----------



## Pearce Pastures

Hope his eye clears up soon.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Just went out and took care off him. His eye was all pink now.

I gave him 5cc per 100 pounds which was 3.5cc for his 71 pounds. I gave it SQ over the ribs. I also put 1cc of it into his eye. I'll talk to my vet tomorrow to see if he recommends the same dose every 72 hours or same dose every 24 hours. I've seen it both ways and am not sure which I should do. I'll put it into his eye everyday though.

Thanks Pearce.

ETC: Spelling issues again. :/


----------



## bonbean01

Hope he gets over it really quickly!!!!  And I'm glad I got that right...was starting to wonder about this old brain of mine


----------



## Bridgemoof

You put antibiotics directly into his eye?  Wow that's weird. Not that's is bad. I just had no idea you could do that. I hope he gets better soon!


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Bridgemoof said:
			
		

> You put antibiotics directly into his eye?  Wow that's weird. Not that's is bad. I just had no idea you could do that. I hope he gets better soon!


Yeah. Alot of people do that for Pinkeye.

btw what is better then putting it into his eye is to inject it just under the eye lid (flip up the eye lid and inject it) that way it slowly leaks out and covers his instead of squirting it into it once a day. If you inject it then you would only have to do it once. Thing is Moses is WAY to wild and he'd get stabbed in the eye with the needle for sure.


----------



## Bridgemoof

omg POKE A NEEDLE IN HIS EYE *heebie jeebies*


----------



## Pearce Pastures

I have a weird eye thing---I can't deal with looking at them too long and definitely got a little yucky feeling just reading that.  When we were having that rooster eye problem, I couldn't look when DH put the meds in and even that grossed me out.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

haha

I gave him some more into his eye. I will give him three shots, 48 hours apart. My vet said that Penicillin would be better and that's what he wanted me to do in his eye, but I got the Oxytetracycline instead because that will kill the Chlamydia, which is the dangerous stuff. If he had that then that could kill him if left untreated and can cause abortions in the does. 99.999% he just got hay or something in it but just in case that will kill it. The drops in his eyes will help clear his eyes up but the Oxytetracycline doesn't feel good. So it burns in his eyes for a minute but he'll be better off and it will help him. And the shots will take care of the Chlamydia if it were present. He really does good with it though. He doesn't fight it or kick, nothing. Just closes his eye. So I'll give him his second shot tomorrow and then two days after that. I will put it in his eyes until it gets better and a day or two longer.


----------



## bonbean01

Awww...poor Moses   Hope it clears up quickly...and is not serious...for him or the does!!!  When my sister had pink eye, the medicine went directly into her eye, so that sounds right to me....doing the needle thing in the eyelid would be just too much for me and the fear of him moving and poking his eyeball...(sorry Pearce if that made you queasy)

Moses has been special to me...starting with not just his handsome looks, but that hair do...totally awesome...but then I saw your baby Moses photos and was smitten...no...I am not going to get goats, but if I did I'd have to come steal Moses for sure, so be glad I'm a sheep person


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

bonbean01 said:
			
		

> Awww...poor Moses   Hope it clears up quickly...and is not serious...for him or the does!!!  When my sister had pink eye, the medicine went directly into her eye, so that sounds right to me....doing the needle thing in the eyelid would be just too much for me and the fear of him moving and poking his eyeball...(sorry Pearce if that made you queasy)
> 
> Moses has been special to me...starting with not just his handsome looks, but that hair do...totally awesome...but then I saw your baby Moses photos and was smitten...no...I am not going to get goats, but if I did I'd have to come steal Moses for sure, so be glad I'm a sheep person


It should be all cleared up soon. May take a few day, maybe a few weeks, but in the end he'll be fine. 
It is a bit nasty. I'm not opposed to giving him a shot like that (not with this stuff though) but I would not do it on this goat because he is a wild thing. haha

 Thanks bon. *huge smile* He's a good goat and he is a handsome devil.


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=)

Poor Moses. Eye problems suck. You close your eye to keep it feel good, then you feel blind and its just ACK. I just hate eye problems XD.


----------



## Bridgemoof

Hey StrawHat, I wanted to get your take on this. And I have to hijack your thread to get your opinion!

Tim is picking up this guy this weekend. He's about 4 and weighs about 175 pounds. He's not as handsome as Moses. But he's a kiko! (Or as the ad says, KINKO  )
http://washingtondc.craigslist.org/nva/grd/3443669316.html

Hope Moses eye is clearing up!


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

We'll imo a goat is defined by how well it's internal parasite issues, it's hooves, its health, and it's history on all those. Without knowing those I couldn't tell you anything for sure. I don't buy any goat without asking a million questions about the stuff you can't see on a goat. Health kind of stuff.

But as far as his appearance, his size, his look, he looks good. Honestly he looks like he is crossed with a Savanna goat. He has a bit of it in his head, he has the Savanna beard and neck for sure, and his thickness could be part of that too. He is definitely Kiko though. You can tell from his ears. I have never seen any other ears that look exactly like Kiko ears. lol 

As far as him, I like him. Lots of size, he's very thick, has good length. His price is quite nice too. He looks nice and he could be a steal. Go for it.


----------



## bonbean01

All good points Straw, and we knew so little when we bought our first lambs...sad really...went totally on their cuteness, but lucked out 

Now...a Kinko goat...you feed him paper and a colour copy comes out the other end, right?


----------



## Bridgemoof

bonbean01 said:
			
		

> Now...a Kinko goat...you feed him paper and a colour copy comes out the other end, right?


Oh imagine the possibilities if he were a wool goat! 

Yes I know you would be much more discriminating in your selection process Straw.. But this is Tim we are talking about  If the price were right, he'd bring home a goat with the plague!

We'll see how healthy he is when we get him. He looks healthy and stout in the picture. Hopefully we have learned enough by now to not bring home another animal that is limping or has hoof problems. We have enough of those already! Internal parasites, well, we'll see how well he does with those as well.

Thanks for your opinion! You can now have your thread back.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

> If the price were right, he'd bring home a goat with the plague!






> We'll see how healthy he is when we get him. He looks healthy and stout in the picture.


Yeah, he does look pretty nice. When you get him home you have to get some more pictures and post them so we can see him better. He sure is handsome.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Well I just finished the monthly update of the Kiko page. I knew my history of the breed was not completely correct but I did the best I could and it was not far off. After some searching and talking to people I got the real and true history of the Kiko breed. I did my best to shorten it to the most important information. If I didn't then it would be much bigger. 

So it is updated. It is long. It is all true. Go check it out. 

I'm off to go shoot Moses. Uh I mean give him a shot.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Couple things. One, Moses is doing much better. You can see his eye now. It is still cloudy but you are able to see it now. He is much more alert and seems to feel much better. Also, remember when he ripped part of his horn on the fence? And how it was cut right at the bottom of the horn, which would be the very top of his horn. Well now that cut into his horn is till visible but now it is an inch higher!! So since then his horns has grown an inch out of his head.

I also got the goats weights weights today. All their weights, ADG and some info to help make sense of the numbers are in my "feeding goats" page. I didn't put C1's weight in there but she weighs 22 pounds. That happened to be her 90 day weight too. 22 pounds for the little baby. She's growing real good. My Kiko page is also updated. I will do something with my other page soon. I read it and I'm thinking that I need to change the whole thing.


----------



## Southern by choice

Sis looks like she's got quads in there! She is bulging at the sides, poor baby. How on earth is she going to go all the way to mid-Feb????
Alana is huge too! and she is due in March??? She will probably have triplets again. I hope  
Sweetie pie Ari- LOVE THAT GIRL! she is huge too. Was she a triplet? Cuz she looks enormous.
My lil katie is baboom... I hope she is ok, she is much larger than Heidi was and she still has a ways to go. 

They all look good though! I sure hope you end up with7-8 kids! all does... maybe a male as a percentage!


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=)

Straw Hat Kikos said:
			
		

> Couple things. One, Moses is doing much better. You can see his eye now. It is still cloudy but you are able to see it now. He is much more alert and seems to feel much better. Also, remember when he ripped part of his horn on the fence? And how it was cut right at the bottom of the horn, which would be the very top of his horn. Well now that cut into his horn is till visible but now it is an inch higher!! So since then his horns has grown an inch out of his head.
> 
> I also got the goats weights weights today. All their weights, ADG and some info to help make sense of the numbers are in my "feeding goats" page. I didn't put C1's weight in there but she weighs 22 pounds. That happened to be her 90 day weight too. 22 pounds for the little baby. She's growing real good. My Kiko page is also updated. I will do something with my other page soon. I read it and I'm thinking that I need to change the whole thing.


Wow! And inch? Thats a lot since it wasn't too long ago either. 

Glad C1 (you NEED to give her a name) is doing good! 

Wow, sounds like y'all got some fatty goats around your place! Lol


----------



## bonbean01

So glad Moses is getting better 

Sounds like lots of kids on the way!!!!  I've got another 5 weeks before the first lamb is due and already the girls are getting tired of me checking them out...


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

@Southern
Yeah, she is HUGE. Wide as a truck. Some pictures are due of them all I think. Maybe this weekend I'll get pictures up here. 
I know!! They still have till Feb. It looks like they are ready to go now. lol
Arianna is getting huge. She gained 10 pounds I think it was last month. Both her and Sis are .400+ ADG.
Oh yeah. Katie is the biggest Nigerian I have ever seen. She's huge. Her sides are like Sis's. She looks like a pregnant Boer. Big and fat!!
I'm hoping I have at least one Kiko doe with triplets. I wouldn't be surprised if two of them did. They are all huge. I'm hoping that Sis and Alana each only have one buck. They can't be registered so one will go to the neighbor and one for a good get together dinner. Maybe cook him on a pig cooker!!

@CBL
Yep. It's crazy how fast they grow. His horns are really getting big and I can't wait to see them when he's a year and a half to two years. Yep C1 is growing good and she is such a good goat. She very adorable and quite smart. She hangs with her mom but most of the time she is off doing her own thing. 

@bon
He seems much better. I may try and get a picture of his eye soon. It'll be hard to get though.
Oh yeah, hopefully 7-9 from them and hopefully 2 from Coco in five months.


----------



## Southern by choice

No way Coco took! No way. 
Sorry to break it to you straw... she is just a fat lil brat...she has always been fat with skinny lil legs. I still think you should breed her next heat!


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Southern by choice said:
			
		

> No way Coco took! No way.
> Sorry to break it to you straw... she is just a fat lil brat...she has always been fat with skinny lil legs. I still think you should breed her next heat!


She went open with Will so I bred her to Caleb the other day. We'll see if she took and if it is her with the issue or Will.


----------



## Southern by choice

"Will" could have just been too young  
Caleb is one flippin fertile machine.  So far c-1 isn't showing any issues with parasites so maybe either c-1 has mommas resistance or it didn't get passed down from Caleb. If all the offspring turn out good (good parasite resistance) then AAALLLLL the does and their offspring can be bred to Will! Woo Hoo!

I didn't know you'd bred her. I hope she settles.


----------



## marlowmanor

Need some more Kikos? I saw an ad today in the Greensboro section of CL for some nice looking Kikos. 3 does and a buck. 2 does were 100% one was 98%. Ad even mentioned great parasite resistance. Thought of you and your Kikos immediately!


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

marlowmanor said:
			
		

> Need some more Kikos? I saw an ad today in the Greensboro section of CL for some nice looking Kikos. 3 does and a buck. 2 does were 100% one was 98%. Ad even mentioned great parasite resistance. Thought of you and your Kikos immediately!


Already talked to them. lol

I'm not going to put up here why they are selling them because that's private but they do seem like nice goats. I would love to go see them and if I liked them enough, to buy them, but 1.) I don't need any at this time and 2.) they cost way to much.


----------



## marlowmanor

Straw Hat Kikos said:
			
		

> marlowmanor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Need some more Kikos? I saw an ad today in the Greensboro section of CL for some nice looking Kikos. 3 does and a buck. 2 does were 100% one was 98%. Ad even mentioned great parasite resistance. Thought of you and your Kikos immediately!
> 
> 
> 
> Already talked to them. lol
> 
> I'm not going to put up here why they are selling them because that's private but they do seem like nice goats. I would love to go see them and if I liked them enough, to buy them, but 1.) I don't need any at this time and 2.) they cost way to much.
Click to expand...

Yeah, that cost was a little steep. I thought for FB kikos that were registered though it was normal going price perhaps. I haven't priced Kikos before.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

It can be. Alot of times it depends on the lines. Goats from good lines, people will jack the prices. Purebred Kikos and 100% New Zealands go anywhere from 300 to 1000 and sometimes more. You can get good Kikos for as low as 300 but most good ones are 400-500+ range. These are registered stock of course and come from good lines. If you know what you are doing you can get them for less, but you have to know what to look for and most of the time those goats come from lines you've never heard of before. I actually got all my Kikos are very reasonable prices though.  One day I hope to go and buy a proven, very very nice, large 100% New Zealand buck. I know of several people and lines that have bucks that get 250 and some to more than 300 pounds. That's what I want. But that will all come when I have my own land and I can run alot of goats and some cattle.

btw I took some pictures but they aren't to great because it was getting dark out. I don't feel like putting them up though. Maybe later. I may try and get some better ones tomorrow to. I have a good one of C1.

One thing that did concern me about those Kikos is that one has blue eyes. I've never seen blue eyes on Kikos before and I saw somewhere that Kikos should not have blue eyes, but because there is no standard for Kikos this may be incorrect. I should have asked the lines. I have a feeling I may know where they came from.


----------



## marlowmanor

Straw Hat Kikos said:
			
		

> It can be. Alot of times it depends on the lines. Goats from good lines, people will jack the prices. Purebred Kikos and 100% New Zealands go anywhere from 300 to 1000 and sometimes more. You can get good Kikos for as low as 300 but most good ones are 400-500+ range. These are registered stock of course and come from good lines. If you know what you are doing you can get them for less, but you have to know what to look for and most of the time those goats come from lines you've never heard of before. I actually got all my Kikos are very reasonable prices though.  One day I hope to go and buy a proven, very very nice, large 100% New Zealand buck. I know of several people and lines that have bucks that get 250 and some to more than 300 pounds. That's what I want. But that will all come when I have my own land and I can run alot of goats and some cattle.
> 
> btw I took some pictures but they aren't to great because it was getting dark out. I don't feel like putting them up though. Maybe later. I may try and get some better ones tomorrow to. I have a good one of C1.
> 
> One thing that did concern me about those Kikos is that one has blue eyes. I've never seen blue eyes on Kikos before and I saw somewhere that Kikos should not have blue eyes, but because there is no standard for Kikos this may be incorrect. I should have asked the lines. I have a feeling I may know where they came from.


Good information to know. I doubt I ever get into the large breed goats, but good knowledge to have anyways. I like my min goats! Much easier to handle. It's quite fun to be able to have my 5 year old be able to handle one of the goats basically by himself!

Definitely want to see more pictures of C1. Southern needs to get working on a name for her!  I'm beginning to wonder if I'll get a kid that looks similar to her coloring since he coloring is similar to the buck we are using. I'd be quite pleased to get a blue eyed doeling with her coloring here. It'd be tempting to keep if we got one like that. We may keep a doeling if we get some anyway, especially if we get a blue eyed one. We can always sell Blackjack and keep a doeling if we wanted to.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Well you know if you do want any of the larger breeds you'd have to go Kiko. lol 
Yeah, big goats can be hard with kids being so much bigger than them.

You'll get some blue eyed goats. I'm sure you will. And you'll get some really adorable ones.


----------



## bonbean01

You know, until BYH I had never heard of a Kiko goat...then read your Kiko page and was happy to see a photo on there of Moses


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

bonbean01 said:
			
		

> You know, until BYH I had never heard of a Kiko goat...then read your Kiko page and was happy to see a photo on there of Moses


Alot of people have never heard of them and don't know what they are. Alot of people think Boer is the only meat breed. lol I had seen them in several goat books in the meat ares of the book and thought their horns were too cool. When I first started to think about getting meat goats I thought of Boer and then kinda went to the Kiko and after all the research and talking to both Kiko and Boer people I knew Kiko was the way I had to go. Glad I wen this way too. 

Yeah, I'm hoping to get a better one of him but it's hard to. One day I'll get a real good picture of him and replace it with that one. When he gets older and bigger I will take a good picture of either his head from the side or him in is handsome 'buck' pose and make that my Straw Hat Kikos logo. haha


----------



## jodief100

I can't open the CL ad here at work- what are they asking for them and what lines?  

I still really hate the NZ, I like to improve a breed.  I do like to know what is going on.  

I am going to have 2013 doelings from a PROOVEN buck any day now!!!!!!!  You want some Straw?


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

jodief100 said:
			
		

> I can't open the CL ad here at work- what are they asking for them and what lines?
> 
> I still really hate the NZ, I like to improve a breed.  I do like to know what is going on.
> 
> I am going to have 2013 doelings from a PROOVEN buck any day now!!!!!!!  You want some Straw?


I'll PM you an answer to all your questions.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

I posted Caleb's CL ad.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Great news!!

Ok so the IKGA determines a goat's percentage by adding up the doe and the buck percentage and then they divide by two. Example: 94% buck and 75% doe makes an 85% goat. So they add then divide by two. That's why with the IKGA you get all these funky and weird percentage numbers. Like Sis is an 86%. That's a weird number. Well the NKR doesn't do things like that. When they determine a percentage of a Kiko they count all Purebred goats as 100% and then add the doe and divide by two. So Sis being IKGA registered is 86% but to the NKR she is an 88%. Well they would count Moses as a 100% and Sis as an 88% which means....................when Sis kids she will have Purebreds!! With the IKGA they would have counted Sis' kids as 94 + 86=180 divide by 2 = 90 which means the kids would be high Percentage goats. Bucks could not be registered and doe could in the Percentage area. Well with the good old NKR I get Purebreds. Bye bye IKGA. I now have two does that will produce 94% kids which means more Purebreds which means more goats (bucks) and higher prices. Made my day!!


----------



## bonbean01




----------



## Pearce Pastures

That is great news.


----------



## jodief100

Straw Hat Kikos said:
			
		

> Great news!!
> 
> Ok so the IKGA determines a goat's percentage by adding up the doe and the buck percentage and then they divide by two. Example: 94% buck and 75% doe makes an 85% goat. So they add then divide by two. That's why with the IKGA you get all these funky and weird percentage numbers. Like Sis is an 86%. That's a weird number. Well the NKR doesn't do things like that. When they determine a percentage of a Kiko they count all Purebred goats as 100% and then add the doe and divide by two. So Sis being IKGA registered is 86% but to the NKR she is an 88%. Well they would count Moses as a 100% and Sis as an 88% which means....................when Sis kids she will have Purebreds!! With the IKGA they would have counted Sis' kids as 94 + 86=180 divide by 2 = 90 which means the kids would be high Percentage goats. Bucks could not be registered and doe could in the Percentage area. Well with the good old NKR I get Purebreds. Bye bye IKGA. I now have two does that will produce 94% kids which means more Purebreds which means more goats (bucks) and higher prices. Made my day!!


AKGA does it the same way.  Once they are 93% they are "purebred".  Be careful, neither the IKGA or the AKGA will accept NKR transfers.  So once you go solo with the NKR, that is all you have.  

I have goats that can be registered 50% with AKGA/IKGA and PB with the NKR because the dams only have NKR registration.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

jodief100 said:
			
		

> Straw Hat Kikos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great news!!
> 
> Ok so the IKGA determines a goat's percentage by adding up the doe and the buck percentage and then they divide by two. Example: 94% buck and 75% doe makes an 85% goat. So they add then divide by two. That's why with the IKGA you get all these funky and weird percentage numbers. Like Sis is an 86%. That's a weird number. Well the NKR doesn't do things like that. When they determine a percentage of a Kiko they count all Purebred goats as 100% and then add the doe and divide by two. So Sis being IKGA registered is 86% but to the NKR she is an 88%. Well they would count Moses as a 100% and Sis as an 88% which means....................when Sis kids she will have Purebreds!! With the IKGA they would have counted Sis' kids as 94 + 86=180 divide by 2 = 90 which means the kids would be high Percentage goats. Bucks could not be registered and doe could in the Percentage area. Well with the good old NKR I get Purebreds. Bye bye IKGA. I now have two does that will produce 94% kids which means more Purebreds which means more goats (bucks) and higher prices. Made my day!!
> 
> 
> 
> AKGA does it the same way.  Once they are 93% they are "purebred".  Be careful, neither the IKGA or the AKGA will accept NKR transfers.  So once you go solo with the NKR, that is all you have.
> 
> I have goats that can be registered 50% with AKGA/IKGA and PB with the NKR because the dams only have NKR registration.
Click to expand...

93% or 94%? Anyway, yes I know they don't accept the transfers. That's why I had wanted to go with the IKGA and possibly the AKGA but Moses can't be AKGA registered so no point in getting the does AKGA registered. Moses can be IKGA registered but I would have to get one of my other does (two are already IKGA) IKGA regsitered and Moses registered too. And become a member. I was going to do all that but now after seeing that if I just stay with the NKR I'll get higher percentage goats, I'll go that way. The IKGA is rather small anyway and the NKR is on fire. I also find the people that work in and with the NKR closely are much more knowledgeable and much more inclined to answer questions etc. 

So for me it's NKR only. They don't hide VGL numbers, they are less expensive, they have some of the most well known Kiko breeders running it, they are growing very quickly while the others are shrinking, you are able to mix match Kiko registries, they make more sense in their registration process, and they do all kinds of events and get togethers for Kiko breeders. I think it's great. 

btw that's a real shame about the registrations. I would just go NKR. lol


----------



## Southern by choice

What do you think about that lil jacob ram lamb?


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

They're cool. I really like the four-horned ram best. The sheep are ok but I still like goats better. ahah Even her goats made me like goats more. I did really like the ones that she's keeping. Nice colors and patterns. Overall they were pretty cool. 

Buuut I did like those pig old hogs. Any animal that weighs more than 500 pounds is cool. 


Well I just put Moses back in with the does. His eye is about 95% healed. It's not at all red, it's just barely cloudy in the spot where his eye was cut, and he seems to be doing good and no more tearing. I couldn't even tell which eye it was when I went to check him this morning. But I had to snag him and I smell like buck. lol


----------



## Southern by choice

I love her toggenberg!!


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Southern by choice said:
			
		

> I love her toggenberg!!


Toggenbergs. She had several, and yes, they were neat. I like the buck. lol And the one with horns. I wouldn't mind getting one and crossing it with Moses. And if I get another buck then do it again.


----------



## Bridgemoof

I saw a Toggenberg the other day and it was a really pretty goat! They're supposed to be even better milkers than Alpines, right?

Straw, you know you'd love to have that Jacob lamb hanging around!


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Bridgemoof said:
			
		

> I saw a Toggenberg the other day and it was a really pretty goat! They're supposed to be even better milkers than Alpines, right?
> 
> Straw, you know you'd love to have that Jacob lamb hanging around!


Yes, they are great milkers. I've heard somewhere that they are the best but I can't say for sure. I'm not much into milk goats.

Jacobs are my favorite sheep but I still like goats way better. Sheep have crazy eyes and are much harder to move around. lol But he'd be cool because he's a Jacob and the wool is really neat.


----------



## bonbean01

Our neighbour kind of thought he only wanted goats...his wife and daughter wanted a few sheep after being here for several lambings...they now have 4 ewes, 1 ram, and a brand new baby ram lamb 

I just know that if Southern gets that little ram...you may decide you want both.  Goats and sheep are different, but both are awesome


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

bonbean01 said:
			
		

> Our neighbour kind of thought he only wanted goats...his wife and daughter wanted a few sheep after being here for several lambings...they now have 4 ewes, 1 ram, and a brand new baby ram lamb
> 
> I just know that if Southern gets that little ram...you may decide you want both.  Goats and sheep are different, but both are awesome


You guys are determined aren't you? lol


----------



## Bridgemoof

Yes, have we been sending you enough subliminal messages StrawHat? *Kiko sheep* *Kiko sheep*


----------



## Southern by choice

Straw thinks _he is_ part goat...of course a big buck with big horns!


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Southern by choice said:
			
		

> Straw thinks _he is_ part goat...of course a big buck with big horns!


Hey. I am part goat. That's why I never trim my nails. LOL btw I'm totally kidding for those of you that didn't know. hehe

btw Callie is part Kiko. Did you know that?


----------



## Southern by choice

you are so crazy!


----------



## bonbean01

well...I can't comment on that...I am the one posting Kiko sheep...


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Not much to report on I guess. Moses seems quite happy to be with the does and he keeps messing with them. Not alot but I will see Arianna stop her foot and move away from him real quick, then go back to eating her hay. All the does have been laying around more than they do normally because they are so darn big. I see the does laying down and Moses is just walking around. hah Poor guy. 

Heidi went in heat a few days ago and was bred again. She'll be bred 3 times in 2 years. She's a LOUD goat when in heat but she not the mounting kind. Katie is not loud but will mount alot. Well it's funny, she went back into heat (Heidi) in 7 days (today), which is normal for her, and so she was bred again just to be safe. But she's kinda crazy right now. She keeps mounting her poor 22 pound baby!! lol She too is in heat. She goes in heat when her mom does. But everyone is doing good and Katie too is really fat. Lots of kids will be running around soon!! Can't wait.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

I went out and took some pictures of my goats today. haha I guess there's not much going on other than that they are getting bigger and it's only 2 months till some goats kid here. Callie is out of heat and D is back in with her. 






Moses





Alana (she is still just a tiny wee bit thin but the sunken in is just her empty rumen)





Sis (You should see her. She acts like she's really heavy, which she is. The way she walks and moves. Poor girl.)





Sis





Sis





Moses and Alana





Moses





Yep, again





Arianna eating her hay





Getting bigger





I like this one





Mad because I'm taking pictures to close to the hay and he won't eat





Arianna a few weeks ago


----------



## marlowmanor

Awww..what cute baby bumps on Arianna and Sis! Moses is quite handsome too!  I'm looking forward to seeing your kids!


----------



## bonbean01

That Moses....he is such a dude


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Well Marlow, I'm am not having kids anytime soon. LOL  But my goats are. hehe
And yes they are adorable, the baby bumps.

haha He is a dude.


----------



## Bridgemoof

That's exactly what I was thinking when I saw the pic...that Moses, he's a handsome dude! Love the group shot of all of them including the LGD. Cute!


----------



## marlowmanor

Straw Hat Kikos said:
			
		

> Well Marlow, I'm am not having kids anytime soon. LOL  But my goats are. hehe
> And yes they are adorable, the baby bumps.
> 
> haha He is a dude.


You silly boy, I meant the goat kids!  

I swear I've got baby bumps already showing on my girls. I think I need to get some new pics of them to confirm.


----------



## Pearce Pastures

LOL, aww kids are great, both kinds!  Love all those pictures.  

Side note:  I am not going after that buck.  I talked it over with the fam and we really aren't ready and it would be just a bit too much with all of the other things happening in the next two weeks.  He is handsome but maybe I'll just take a trip to see my fam in your state and get us a baby Moses someday instead   .  All in good time.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

@marlow
hehe I know!! And yes you should get some pictures. I want to see the before and afters.





			
				Pearce Pastures said:
			
		

> LOL, aww kids are great, both kinds!  Love all those pictures.
> 
> Side note:  I am not going after that buck.  I talked it over with the fam and we really aren't ready and it would be just a bit too much with all of the other things happening in the next two weeks.  He is handsome but maybe I'll just take a trip to see my fam in your state and get us a baby Moses someday instead   .  All in good time.


That's smart. Take it slow and one thing at a time. You have alot going on and you have a new puppy coming soon too. I think that is probably the smart thing to do. 

haha That would be great. If you do come down here you know that you would have to stop by and just say hi.


----------



## PendergrassRanch

OMG I love Moses so much!


----------



## SheepGirl

Can't wait to see baby goats!


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=)

Shave Moses hairdo... Please.... Lol! He's awesome despite the hairdo xD. 

When I saw Sis with her head in the bucket my first thought literally was "MINI CLYDESDALE!'" XD. Her feet are fuzzy.. 

Love the photos, I love Sis, lol. And Arianna, and Callie, and Moses... XD, I love your goats. Kiko's horns are A.W.E.S.O.M.E.


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=)

SheepGirl said:
			
		

> Can't wait to see baby goats!


Or baby sheep pics....


----------



## Alice Acres

Cute goats...not as good as sheep, but guess they will have to do


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Thank you all. Moses is sure handsome and I love going out to go see him. lol Weird I know.

I can't wait for kidding but more so for weaning. I really hope for a good wean weight and good ADG's. And I hope they all make it.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Sometime this week I am going to break out the livestock paint and paint a "Merry Christmas" on my Arianna.


----------



## HankTheTank

Straw Hat Kikos said:
			
		

> Sometime this week I am going to break out the livestock paint and paint a "Merry Christmas" on my Arianna.


----------



## CocoNUT

Moses is quite the handsome buck!  I LOVE his 'hairdo'...I really do.  He seems like he has a great personality.....

Oh Straw...you could get like those sheep herders in the UK with the xmas lights on their sheep and paint one letter on each goat...then TRY and get them to all line up in order to take a "Merry Christmas" photo!


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Coco - That's not a bad idea!! I can't do quite that because I have goats that the color won't show up on and they won't get along together but I think that what I may do is............still paint Arianna but also dress her up in lights!! Some pictures will have to come from that. lol


----------



## Pearce Pastures

That would be so cute!  Make sure to get your boots in the photo too though.


----------



## Southern by choice

you are sick sick sick...don't do that to that precious girl! Her coat is so soft and beautiful.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

I will do it. She is such a good goat and it will be funny. She'll like it.


----------



## bonbean01

Will the paint just wash off easily?  If yes...then do it...and lights too


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Yes, it will come off in a few days and if it rains then it will be off by then next morning.


----------



## Southern by choice

Right straw... how long did the last time take!?


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Three days.


----------



## HankTheTank

"last time"?? What have you been painting on your poor goaties?


----------



## Pearce Pastures




----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

haha Well I let all the kids paint a little bit on her. She doesn't care so she's perfect!! mwwahhahahaha


----------



## Southern by choice

i'm takin' her!  Ha I'd really like to see you try to do this with Alana. She'd kick your butt! Or butt your butt! 
Why don't you paint Callie?


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

HA!! Alana? No way jose.

Callie? Na I couldn't do that.


----------



## Southern by choice

"D" and Callie are so happy to be together again. They sure do love each other!

Look what I found...

"D" and Callie he was so gentle...








She was so fierce....







Best buddies!







Can you believe they were once so tiny..look at how little Callie was!  Love these two!


----------



## CocoNUT

OOooh...if you haven't already...check out one of the mass -everything stores for leftover Halloween colored hair spray! Use that on Arianna as it'll wash out....

I LOVE the idea of the lights!   They sell those LED Xmas lights strings that are battery-powered! 

Photos are DEFINITELY required!


----------



## CocoNUT

Ok....those photos make we want a whole bunch of them!!!


----------



## Bridgemoof

oh they are sooo cute!


----------



## bonbean01

Such cute photos!!!


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Awww Callie is so perfect. She was (and is) adorable. I love my dog so much!! btw I weighed her today and she weighs 103 pounds now.


I also did the paint today. Let me say, because of the way her hair is, it was VERY hard to do. Very hard. I did the best I could but it's hard to see it. lol She also got a Santa hat put on her head and horns and was walking around the yard with it on.

Pictures will come either tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## Pearce Pastures

Those are such sweet pictures, especially that one of them all cuddled together.


----------



## Southern by choice

Straw- you didn't even say thank you.   It took me a long time to find those baby pictures. You know we've got thousands!


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

haha Thank you. I'm going to have to go and look thru them all and see some more baby pictures of her.


----------



## jodief100

love the baby pictures


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Well I did the best I could. Her hair is very hard to work with and the painting was not working out well. I had to do "X-MAS" which I hate doing but there was no way you could do the whole thing. I hope you all can read it. haha


----------



## HankTheTank




----------



## Pearce Pastures

Nice work there, Straw.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Thank you, thank you. *takes a bow*


----------



## bonbean01

Pretty cute


----------



## Bridgemoof




----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Hey! It's snowing here. Just tiny little flurries though. Nothing real but still snowing. haha


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Also, Moses turns 1 on Jan 1st and Sis turns 5 on Jan 2nd.

So my handsome buck is about to be 1 and my baby Sis will be 5 years old.


----------



## marlowmanor

Straw Hat Kikos said:
			
		

> Hey! It's snowing here. Just tiny little flurries though. Nothing real but still snowing. haha


We had a few flurries here too. We were driving in it.


----------



## HankTheTank

New York seems to have drawn the short straw in the snow department..we just got a LOT of rain instead :/ At this point I actually do want snow just so it's less swampy


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

We've been getting rain alot lately. I hate it when it rains here. So wet and muddy. We got about an inch last night and yesterday. They say just a little snow again tonight.


----------



## Bridgemoof

We had a couple of flakes when I was outside feeding earlier.  I know what you mean about the rain and mud. Ugh! Snow will make it all pretty and white and clean...until the critters start tromping around in it. Then it's back to yuck!


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Bridgemoof said:
			
		

> We had a couple of flakes when I was outside feeding earlier.  I know what you mean about the rain and mud. Ugh! Snow will make it all pretty and white and clean...until the critters start tromping around in it. Then it's back to yuck!


haha yep and all dirty nasty snow.


----------



## Bridgemoof

I don't know if anyone ever told you this Straw, but DON'T EAT the yellow snow!


----------



## Pearce Pastures




----------



## alsea1

I feel your pain on the rain. I am in Oregon a half hour off the coast. We are getting drowned. 
I got a question for ya. Do you think there is still time to get a nubian first timer bred. How bout a boer?
I have a chance to pick up a nubian buck for pretty good price. But I don't want to add another mouth to feed if he don't have a job to do.
The boer is not an obvious heat goat. She seems pretty sneaky about it. 
Any info you have would be good.
Thanks


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

alsea1 said:
			
		

> I got a question for ya. Do you think there is still time to get a nubian first timer bred. How bout a boer?
> I have a chance to pick up a nubian buck for pretty good price. But I don't want to add another mouth to feed if he don't have a job to do.
> The boer is not an obvious heat goat. She seems pretty sneaky about it.
> Any info you have would be good.
> Thanks


I'm not sure I get what you're asking. Still time for what?


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Bridge


----------



## CocoNUT

Cute photo of your Christmas wishes! What happened to putting her in lights Straw? 

Flurries here...nothing sticking though. REALLY CRAZY wind too!


----------



## alsea1

Breeding season. If I were to replace the buck I have with another, do you still think there is time for them to breed.


----------



## Pearce Pastures

The buck can do his part of the job at any point in the year, though he might be a bit more adamant about it in the fall.  If you are wondering about your does, though, the question is whether or not your does are in heat.  If they are still having a heat cycle, then sure you could buy a new buck and breed him to your does.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Oh ok, I get you now. Yes, the buck will be able to breed the doe is she is in heat. I know sheep are seasonal, and I don't know if it the the ewes or the rams that are but most goats can breed all year and the buck can always breed. Rut season (Sep-Oct in most cases) is breeding season but the buck can breed at any time. And as Pearce said, just make sure your does are in heat. I have several Kikos that are near impossible to tell when they are in heat so I threw the buck in with them and in a few days they came into heat and he bred them. You may want to do that. Just put him in and he'll breed them when it's time.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

I think it's time to go and take care of my goats and dog now. I don't think they animals like BYH's.


----------



## bonbean01

My animals would agree!

Merry Christmas Straw


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Merry Christmas to you too bon!!


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Wizards of Winter

Gangnam Style

Merry Christmas ya'll!!!


----------



## Southern by choice

Straw... would you play this on the piano? Please

You never play anymore, I would love this!

For the rest of you... yes cowboy hat boot wearin' crazy goat keeper can actually play the piano...self taught.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Southern by choice said:
			
		

> Straw... would you play this on the piano? Please
> 
> You never play anymore, I would love this!
> 
> For the rest of you... yes cowboy hat boot wearin' crazy goat keeper can actually play the piano...self taught.


You want me to play Gangnam Style on the piano? lol

Well I could try but anything by TSO is very hard and I'm not sure I could do that. I really haven't played in so long that it would take some work. ha


----------



## HankTheTank

I love TSO!

If you play it on the piano get a video of it!! Anything more than Mary Had a Little Lamb is pretty impressive to me, since that's about all I could ever play


----------



## Pearce Pastures

Straw Hat Kikos said:
			
		

> Southern by choice said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Straw... would you play this on the piano? Please
> 
> You never play anymore, I would love this!
> 
> For the rest of you... yes cowboy hat boot wearin' crazy goat keeper can actually play the piano...self taught.
> 
> 
> 
> You want me to play Gangnam Style on the piano? lol
> 
> Well I could try but anything by TSO is very hard and I'm not sure I could do that. I really haven't played in so long that it would take some work. ha
Click to expand...

I so want to hear that!  LOL!


----------



## CocoNUT

I "second" (or third) the motion to hear Straw by Gangnam on the piano! 

Merry Christmas all!


----------



## Southern by choice

NO Gangnam!     TSO!!!!!!!

MERRY CHRISTMAS STRAW


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Does Gangnam even has music to it that could be done on the piano? lol

And TSO would be REALLY hard to do.

Merry Christmas


----------



## marlowmanor

Merry Christmas SHK!


----------



## Southern by choice

you've done TSO before, well most of it. But thats ok. I just miss the piano playing and you know how everyone here loves TSO at Christmas.


----------



## Pearce Pastures

Merry Christmas!!


----------



## Bridgemoof

Merry Christmas Straw!


----------



## autumnprairie

Merry Christmas Straw


----------



## bonbean01

Straw you play piano???  Both my kids are very musical with instruments and piano...as was my Mom..that is so awesome....please get back to playing piano...and I bet you can sing too


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

I play a little on the piano. I really like the piano and I think that some of the best music is played on the piano.

Me sing? I bet that everyone that knows me would disagree to that. I sing but not like that. I sing along and I'll make up my own stuff but it's not singing. lol


----------



## elevan




----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Thanks elevan. 

Well we've gotten about two inches of rain from last night and still raining. It's so wet and muddy and nasty outside. When it's not raining the Kikos run to the other side of the field and eat hay but then it will start pouring again and off thy go again. It's kinda funny. Oh and you should see Callie. She is adorable all wet. lol

Oh and the bonus of raining, no pouring, all day is that I get to go out at one and give them their feed and water. (Water....really?)


----------



## CocoNUT

Hey Straw - it COULD be snow like out here! We've got about 3"+ in our back yard! (And of course...our goats are running around in it!)


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

I wish it was snow!! I'm sick of rain.


----------



## CocoNUT

it's DEFINITELY prettier than mud - that's for sure! but the roads are a mess and I'll have to chip my car open tomorrow!


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Yes it is. I hate the mud.

On another note, Sis is aready starting to bag up. She has a bit of a bag already. It's still about 45 days till kid date.


----------



## bonbean01

Was pouring rain here too...kids around here were counting on waking up to snow this morning...but no snow.  At least we were missed by all the tornadoes and didn't lose power here...pretty windy and standing rain where I've never seen it before...enough with the rain already!

Hope no close calls with tornadoes in your area Straw.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Not that I know of. Lots of power outages though.


----------



## Pearce Pastures

I hate mud too!  Dry, hot, humid, freezing, icy, windy...FINE, but hold the mud please.


----------



## PendergrassRanch

Straw Hat Kikos said:
			
		

> I wish it was snow!! I'm sick of rain.


I feel ya! I'm sick of rain too! I either want snow or spring!


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Yes, spring and leaves (goat food) would be good right about now.


----------



## Southern by choice

White Christmases are OVER- Rated! Christmas day it was sunny and in the mid 60's! Awesome!


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Well Sis' bag is getting bigger and seems bigger from yesterday. Arianna has a bag too, not as big, and it is harder so see becaause she has never kidded before while Sis has. It went under to feel her bag because I couldn't really see it and she JUMPED right up in the eair. She wasn't too happy about it. lol

And I'll tell you, Moses must be going thru a growth spurt because he is much taller than the does now and is bigger everyday it seems. His beard is getting THICK and LONG now too. His horns are BIG and half the horns have that "ridge" thing. And the lower half of his horns are black black now instead of the dark grey the top half is.

Alana is a month behind the other does so she should get a bag next month or so.


----------



## bonbean01

Oh now...after that post...you owe us all another photo of Moses!


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

bonbean01 said:
			
		

> Oh now...after that post...you owe us all another photo of Moses!


When I take care of them I'll try and get one. It's hard to get them of him but I shall try.

On the 1st I will weigh all the goats that are not in late pregnancy and trim hooves on the goats that need them. I'm not sure as to who need them yet but I'm sure the Nigerians need it and idk about the Kikos.

I looked at the Kikos eyes a few days ago and all four Kikos still have a perfect FAMACHA score which means no worming for them. BRIGHT SCREAMING RED eyes they have. On the first Moses will be 1 year old and on the second Sis will be 5 years old. Arianna and Moses have never been wormed and Sis only once with Safeguard, which is not a very powerful wormer. Alana has kept a perfect score and bright red eyes too since her Liverfluke issue a while back ago. So all Kikos doing great, no worming, no issues, and kids coming soon.


----------



## bonbean01

Sounds all good with your goats...can't wait for an updated Moses photo and when you get kids!!!!


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

It is all good with my goats.  I am dying waiting for them to kid. I am more exited for weaning than kidding though. Kidding is ok but I'm more into the numbers and really hope these goats preform.


----------



## Southern by choice

You do realize we have your 2 kiko girls and my Nigerian all due at the same time right???

New shelters asap because Katie gets the stall!  And your girls are not just having their kids out there with all the dogs (they are too young for that) and Moses around...  :/


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Southern by choice said:
			
		

> You do realize we have your 2 kiko girls and my Nigerian all due at the same time right???
> 
> New shelters asap because Katie gets the stall!  And your girls are not just having their kids out there with all the dogs (they are too young for that) and Moses around...  :/


Waiting for you to draw up the plans. You want to design them so I'm waiting on you. Give me the plans and I'm ready.

And Moses will go with the bucks in a few weeks and the dogs will go into the other field. And the does will kid out there but they will have some kind of shelter though.


----------



## Pearce Pastures

Oooh, new kids and shelters.


----------



## Bridgemoof

Is all my kidding activity getting you excited Straw?  It's unbelievable how these goats have been consistently spitting out twins. Sheep are not that consistent with twins.

I can't wait to see your babies. When are they due again?


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Yes I really want them to kid already but I really can't wait for weaning. And yes, twins are the most common and you really don't see alot of singles with goats.

Feb 10th for Arianna and Sis and March 5th for Alana.

And Katie is die on 2/12


----------



## Southern by choice

No. They are not, as your farm partner I do have a say in this. They will have no protection for when the coyotes come if the dogs are not in their and I don't trust cal with kidding yet.

Plans... really. HMMM - I'll pm you


----------



## bonbean01

oooohhhh...building plans and getting down to it...wish I were there to help...I love doing that stuff 

And then if something doesn't just work out quite right...studying it...figuring out another adjustment...then coming up with something awesome...hubby and I work together so well...wish we could come help for sure...two old farts..yeah...just what you need


----------



## CocoNUT




----------



## bonbean01

Happy New Year Straw!


----------



## CocoNUT

Happy New Year Straw!


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Thanks bon and Coco!


----------



## Symphony

Happy New Year kiddo...........


----------



## Pearce Pastures

Happy new year!


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Thank you Symphony and Pearce.

Well it's raining again and I think I'll wait till it stops to go care fore my goats. :/


----------



## Bridgemoof

Happy New Year StrawHat! Hope your year is filled with many, many happy goats!


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Thanks Bridge! I hope to get more Kikos next year. (Well this year) (We'll see though)

btw today is Moses' BIRTHDAY!!!  :bun


----------



## HankTheTank

Happy birthday Moses! How old is he?

And Happy New Year, Straw


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Thanks Hank. To you too. 

Moses is 1 now! I want to get him a cake and bring him in but he told me he doesn't want to make a big to do of it.


----------



## HankTheTank

Straw Hat Kikos said:
			
		

> Moses is 1 now! I want to get him a cake and bring him in but he told me he doesn't want to make a big to do of it.


lol! I give mine extra snacks and a kiss on the nose for their birthdays


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

I think if I tried to kiss him on the nose he'd rip my head off. lol 

They aren't too happy because it's raining. Again :/


----------



## HankTheTank

Sorry. I'll try and send some snow your way


----------



## bonbean01

Happy Birthday Moses!!!!  Want to see your photo with a party hat on to celebrate the day :bun

Raining here too...getting pretty tired of rain :/


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=)

Straw Hat Kikos said:
			
		

> Thanks Bridge! I hope to get more Kikos next year. (Well this year) (We'll see though)
> 
> btw today is Moses' BIRTHDAY!!!  :bun


Happy New years & Happy B-day Moses !


RAIN? 
You guys are getting RAIN?

What happened to 'A white Christmas & New years'  ??
I thought that even in warm spots that the weather is still supposed to get cold enough to SNOW! At least around Christmas & New years!


----------



## Pearce Pastures

Happy birthday Moses.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Nope. Been warm and sunny here. Well in between all this dang rain!

Well Moses' B-day has come and gone............now it is Sis' B-day!

Happy Birthday Sis! (She turns 5 today)


----------



## Tmaxson

Happy birthday to both Moses and Sis.  I hear you about this rain, it's driving me up the wall.  I think pigs would love to live in my chicken pen right now, it's a nasty mud hole.  Thankfully both my goat pens are on higher ground and have lots of grass/wasted hay so the goats have dry land to walk on.


----------



## bonbean01

Happy Birthday Sis!

I'm pouting because there is no birthday photo of Moses with a party hat


----------



## jodief100

Happy Brithday Moses and Sis.   You need more Kikos.  I know where you can get some real nice ones.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

I may try to get pictures of Moses then. haha No hat though. lol

I am hoping to get some more Kikos sometimes this year but have to be careful because I do not want to overstock and right now I have to improve fencing (electric) and some other things that must be done before buying more goats. I will more than likely get a 100% NZ buck before I buy anything else so I can retain kids next year. I am thinking about adding a Boer or Myotonic doe too.


----------



## marlowmanor

CochinBrahmaLover=) said:
			
		

> Straw Hat Kikos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Bridge! I hope to get more Kikos next year. (Well this year) (We'll see though)
> 
> btw today is Moses' BIRTHDAY!!!  :bun
> 
> 
> 
> Happy New years & Happy B-day Moses !
> 
> 
> RAIN?
> You guys are getting RAIN?
> 
> What happened to 'A white Christmas & New years'  ??
> I thought that even in warm spots that the weather is still supposed to get cold enough to SNOW! At least around Christmas & New years!
Click to expand...

LOL! You've never been in the middle of NC! We rarely get snow and when we do it's not much of anything. This had been another "warm" winter though. Hoping it gets colder, even though I hate cold weather. We need the cold to get rid of all the germs.


----------



## Vickir73

We are getting rain - at least it rained most of new year's night - 'course that didn't stop us from doin' fireworks - and all the alcohol helped   but I say bring on the rain.  I believe we are still being classified as being in a drought down here - we need rain badly 

Happy belated Bday Moses!!!


----------



## SheepGirl

For Ciqala's first birthday, I baked her a carrot cake. I brought it down to the barn, she sniffed it, and ran away. Didn't bother me one bit--more for me to eat!! haha


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

I weighed all the goats (except the ones in late pregnancy), checked FAMACHA, and trimmed hooves as well as scored them. I was not able to do Alana and Sis because it was getting dark, but will do them tomorrow.

All the goats hooves were better then I thought they would be, being in all the mud and wet from all the rain dumped on us. When I trim I like to give them a score of 1-10 (1 being REAL bad and 10 being why did you trim) that I choose because if I am trimming I just trim everyone's (exception of the Kikos). I do this that way I can better determine who has better hooves and who has the less than stellar hooves. Just a trim date can be confusing, not knowing if they really needed done or how bad/good they were. All were in the 6-7 range so I really didn't have to trim them but I had it all set up and was ready for it. And if I didn't today I would have to in a bit anyways.

I did trim Moses and Arianna's hooves too but I could have gone longer without doing so. I already had them all the way across the yard and had to weigh Moses and get a FAMACHA score on both them so went ahead and did them anyway.

Moses gained 6 pounds this month which I am glad about because I know the Pinkeye issue last month took alot out of him. He was gaining like 6-7 pounds a month but then gained nothing that month from the issue. 

So Moses is just under 80 pounds now, which is ok because he is gaining weight but I still wish he weighed more. :/ He is also VERY wild. He refreshed my memory today. More on that in a moment. He is also 29 inches at the shoulder now and has been getting taller. Seems he has been gaining an inch a month lately. He still has a perfect FAMACHA score and has yet to be wormed. Oh yeah 

He also went crazy when I was trying to get him back to the field. I always handle by the horns but decided to walk him back on the lead and he tried to take off. He was trying to run then realized he can't (I have the lead) and he jumped up way into the air and flipped! It was crazy and he also landed in the mud, on this side. So he doesn't look his handsome self as he is all muddy. That's why I like horns best. 


All goats had very good FAMACHAS (perfect or next to) but I will still be running fecals soon, just to see what's in there. Haven't done fecals in a bit now so now's the time.

All had good hoof scores as well. C1 is 27 pounds for her 120 day weight. 


Again I feel as if I am forgetting something but can't remember. When I do I shall let you know. ha

btw bon pictures of Mo coming but idk how good they are. :/


----------



## bonbean01

Yes to more pics of Moses!!!!  I am still pouting here


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Horns mostly. He was not being good at all for pictures. I told you he's freaking WILD. Only way I can get pictures is when I go in there to feed them or later in the day where I keep my distance to show that I don't want to catch him. Hopefully soon I can do that but doday was just horns. lol






Very proud of this. 
















On this last one: I know you can't see it but in the boxes is where his horns have changed color. They have been growing like crazy and are DARK grey in person and look very different color than the rest of his horns. Then, in  the circle is the notch where the fence cut his horn. The line shows how far it hi into his horn. At that time it was at the top of his head, not 2.5 inches up. It is fused back together too.

Also, on his left horn you can see that ridge. It is pretty cool. haha His horns are about four inches side to side, not from the top view you see in those. So like from the side of his head.


----------



## Queen Mum

Why is he so wild?   Mine just walk up to me and put their head on my shoulder for a scritch or a scratch.   Even Houdini who used to run away and hide.    Now he sits in my lap on a cool day and wants the burrs taken out of his hair.  (Ever since the bee incident.)   

I wouldn't worry about his horns.   Ian and Trump Card's look similar and that is just from sparring and rubbing horns on trees.


----------



## Tmaxson

So are you still picking them up to weigh them?  I can do that with my little wether boys who are only 8 months old but everyone else is too big for "me" to pick up and if I picked up my buck I would be in the hospital.  He too is a wild child and really knows how to use his horns by both head butting and turning his head to stick you with the pointy end.  If my husband didn't have a bad back he could help but I'm mostly doing the goat things on my own, he helps with fencing and building.  I do need to make one of those stanchion things though because trying to hold goats with my legs who have horns ends up with me almost having holes in my thighs.  They are all very friendly and tame but once I get them in the hold they start throwing their heads back and poking me.  Maybe I need to do the tennis ball thing like I've seen somewhere on here.


----------



## marlowmanor

I want a stanchion made to use for the goats too. I have no plans of milking my does but a stanchion would make doing things like hoof trimming and shots so much easier. Needing 2 people to do those things makes it more challenging. I still have the image of Bob rearing right at my face after his first SQ shot for mite treatment too in my head. Scary moment! 

I need to get some good instructions on it and see if I can get my DH to build a stanchion for us. Next thing would be getting a scale or a way to weigh the goats. We need an old scale for weighing. I can pick up all the goats semi-easily. 

SHK: I want to come see your goats and SBCs goats! But then I just want to meet y'all in general too!  Need to find an excuse to make a trip your way.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Queen Mum said:
			
		

> Why is he so wild?   Mine just walk up to me and put their head on my shoulder for a scritch or a scratch.   Even Houdini who used to run away and hide.    Now he sits in my lap on a cool day and wants the burrs taken out of his hair.  (Ever since the bee incident.)
> 
> I wouldn't worry about his horns.   Ian and Trump Card's look similar and that is just from sparring and rubbing horns on trees.


He is wild because he was never touched by human hands until he was 120 days old and that was to put him in the cage to bring him here. Then he was not touched for another month or so. So never being handled is part of it, being Kiko is another part of it. 

As far as sitting on my lap or putting his head on my shoulder I never want that. ha I'm going to be honest when I say that I do not EVER want a buck like that or even a doe for that matter. I like a friendly doe but not one that want's me every second and I never want a friendly buck. Well an overly friendly one, that is. 

I'm not worried about his horns.  His horns on the inside is like that from messing with trees and fighting but that area that I circled is where he cut his horn when he got his head thru the fence somehow.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Tmaxson said:
			
		

> So are you still picking them up to weigh them?  I can do that with my little wether boys who are only 8 months old but everyone else is too big for "me" to pick up and if I picked up my buck I would be in the hospital.  He too is a wild child and really knows how to use his horns by both head butting and turning his head to stick you with the pointy end.  If my husband didn't have a bad back he could help but I'm mostly doing the goat things on my own, he helps with fencing and building.  I do need to make one of those stanchion things though because trying to hold goats with my legs who have horns ends up with me almost having holes in my thighs.  They are all very friendly and tame but once I get them in the hold they start throwing their heads back and poking me.  Maybe I need to do the tennis ball thing like I've seen somewhere on here.


Yes ma'am I am. I still pick them up and step on the scale. I do not weigh the does when they are in late pregnancy but still have to do the dogs and other goats. The highest I feel comfortable lifting and standing on the scale is 120 pounds. Badge weighs 120 and a few months ago Sis and Alana weighed that too and I was able to do them but I would be a little concerned above that. 

I actually have never been scared of horns and while I had thought that either Moses or Alana would try and hook me (big horns and bit attitudes on those goats when handled) when I picked them up, they just stand still for it and don't move when I pick them up. They have never done anything to lead me to believe they would use their horns when picking them up thankfully. 

A stand does make things easier esp when you don't have alot of help or a wild goat. I made mine from Fias Co Farm's site but I wish I had a metal one instead of wood. 

That's like Moses. I go out there in the morning and he knows I don't catch him then so I can pet him, scratch him, sometimes give him a kiss, etc but he KNOWS that if I go in later in the day that I am there to catch him.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

marlowmanor said:
			
		

> I want a stanchion made to use for the goats too. I have no plans of milking my does but a stanchion would make doing things like hoof trimming and shots so much easier. Needing 2 people to do those things makes it more challenging. I still have the image of Bob rearing right at my face after his first SQ shot for mite treatment too in my head. Scary moment!
> 
> I need to get some good instructions on it and see if I can get my DH to build a stanchion for us. Next thing would be getting a scale or a way to weigh the goats. We need an old scale for weighing. I can pick up all the goats semi-easily.
> 
> SHK: I want to come see your goats and SBCs goats! But then I just want to meet y'all in general too!  Need to find an excuse to make a trip your way.


No milking plans?.............................me either 

I got meat goats for a reason, to NOT milk. lol Though I may milk one just so I can see how well they, or at she, milks. 

I know the feeling. One time Alana turned to hit me when I touched her udder (she didn't like it ha) and she's got them big old horn. Thank goodness I have pretty good reflexes because I was able to move my head just in time. Would not have felt good. 

http://fiascofarm.com/goats/milkstand.html

Yes a scale is here next too. 

Me too. I think that spring as Southern said is a great time. btw I want you to see my goats too. 

ETA" This is my 4500th post. Can you say on too much? haha


----------



## jodief100

Just wait until Moses's horns spiral out to the sides.  Then they are really tough to handle.  

Bullet's horns are too wide to fit through the headgate anymore.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

jodief100 said:
			
		

> Just wait until Moses's horns spiral out to the sides.  Then they are really tough to handle.
> 
> Bullet's horns are too wide to fit through the headgate anymore.


I know.   I...CAN...NOT...WAIT


----------



## marlowmanor

Straw Hat Kikos said:
			
		

> marlowmanor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want a stanchion made to use for the goats too. I have no plans of milking my does but a stanchion would make doing things like hoof trimming and shots so much easier. Needing 2 people to do those things makes it more challenging. I still have the image of Bob rearing right at my face after his first SQ shot for mite treatment too in my head. Scary moment!
> 
> I need to get some good instructions on it and see if I can get my DH to build a stanchion for us. Next thing would be getting a scale or a way to weigh the goats. We need an old scale for weighing. I can pick up all the goats semi-easily.
> 
> SHK: I want to come see your goats and SBCs goats! But then I just want to meet y'all in general too!  Need to find an excuse to make a trip your way.
> 
> 
> 
> No milking plans?.............................me either
> 
> I got meat goats for a reason, to NOT milk. lol Though I may milk one just so I can see how well they, or at she, milks.
> 
> I know the feeling. One time Alana turned to hit me when I touched her udder (she didn't like it ha) and she's got them big old horn. Thank goodness I have pretty good reflexes because I was able to move my head just in time. Would not have felt good.
> 
> http://fiascofarm.com/goats/milkstand.html
> 
> Yes a scale is here next too.
> 
> Me too. I think that spring as Southern said is a great time. btw I want you to see my goats too.
> 
> ETA" This is my 4500th post. Can you say on too much? haha
Click to expand...

Yep, you have me beat on posts!  But then you share a lot of knowledge on here too. Heck, I haven't even been able to think of a good new title for myself since I got my GHM! 

Never milked before and with my picky DH I doubt he'd even try the milk if I did try milking the goats. Plus the extra time needed and extra equipment needed would be too much to fuss with. I'm curious to try goat milk myself, but I know how my DH is. Plus I doubt I could get to the milking without having tag-alongs with me. Watching a human kid and attempting to milk a goat would be a bit too much to deal with at one time. Not to mention my does aren't that tame either.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Did Sis and Alana's hooves and FAMACHA scores. Ok hooves and ok FAMACHA scores. I'd give them both a 2.5 or so on the FAMACHA scale, which is still ok. I'll do fecals on them to see what they really have.

I like the FAMACHA test and it is a good base-line test but I would not be surprised if in a week I went back and looked at them and they were perfect again. That's why you wait and don't worm because you see a certain score (unless it's like 5) because I have seen several times on a goat that has an ok or below average score and 1-2 later they are perfect again. That's why doing your own fecals is the way to go people!


----------



## Bridgemoof

So Straw how do the Famacha scores compare to the fecals when you do them? Since you do both I guess you can compare.

Hey, guess what I bought yesterday! A florescent HOT PINK SCOOP! Hopefully to dissuade the male units from using it and losing it!


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Bridgemoof said:
			
		

> So Straw how do the Famacha scores compare to the fecals when you do them? Since you do both I guess you can compare.
> 
> Hey, guess what I bought yesterday! A florescent HOT PINK SCOOP! Hopefully to dissuade the male units from using it and losing it!


Well it's interesting because FAMACHA is inconsistent sometimes. Example: Sis has been wormed once with a white wormer. SafeGuard doe not kill Barberpole worms and it doesn't wrk in most areas of the county anyway. That is what she was wormed with. She has had a perfect score nearly forever (that's a 1) and she has had about 3, yes 3, Barberpole eggs found and that is on a float! I bet with the McMasters you wouldn't even find one in there, due to the fact you don't float them. And while she has a 1 nearly all the time she has been a 2 or 2.5 before, and according to the FAMACHA the load should be higher. Well she always has that low low number. I think the highest I have ever seem in her was 7 Barberpole eggs. And while floats can be inconstant I try to make them the same every time by using the same amount of feces and solution every time.  

But for the most part I think it works rather well. That may be that all the goats have very little to really no Barberpole in them so they are screaming red and a perfect score. Coco averages about 7, Sis about 3, Arianna about 20, Alana about 13-20, and Moses about 15. All great numbers for floats, all prefect FAMACHA scores, all screaming red eyes. Moses still has not been wormed, Arianna hasn't, Alana once since I've had her and Sis once since I've had her. Moses is 1 and Arianna is almost 2. Sis is 5 and Alana is 4. But I believe in waiting and checking often because it may be pale today but next week very red again. So keep and eye out.


haha Hope it works! You want to buy me one that is just for me? You know what I go thru!


----------



## Southern by choice

Got an idea for you straw.... BUY YOUR OWN!  and chain it to your belt!!   while your at it ...buy some buckets and bowls and tubs and then I can have mine back!  

Look how many buckets, stainless steel bowls, scoops, and tubs I buy.....  1/2 of them are back with your kikos...all over the place.


----------



## bonbean01

Hey Straw...whatchadoin?  Haven't seen any updates on here for a bit...hope all is well


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Yep all is good. Been rather busy with different things and not much has happened on the animal front. But the bucks and Amy and Badger have a new sweet shelter. I guess I should put pictures up sometime. Maybe tomorrow.

I did have a scare this morning with the Kikos but don't feel like typing it all right now. I will try tomorrow though. Won't be so lazy and tired I think. :/


----------



## bonbean01

Good to know all is well


----------



## autumnprairie

hope you have a better day


----------



## Bridgemoof




----------



## Pearce Pastures

Hope your day is going well.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

I have to say...I love NC weather. Ok so yesterday it flet so nice out. Like a mid spring day. Gorgeous outside and yet we are in Jan. And this morning it is just a bit cooler but still wonderful out here. Last night I had to take the trash out and I went out in shorts and a T-shirt. I love it!! And to think that up way north they prob have to bundle up for five minutes just to open the door up. lol


----------



## marlowmanor

Straw Hat Kikos said:
			
		

> I have to say...I love NC weather. Ok so yesterday it flet so nice out. Like a mid spring day. Gorgeous outside and yet we are in Jan. And this morning it is just a bit cooler but still wonderful out here. Last night I had to take the trash out and I went out in shorts and a T-shirt. I love it!! And to think that up way north they prob have to bundle up for five minutes just to open the door up. lol


It's nice not to have a bad winter, but at the same time we do need to see some cold weather or we'll end up like last year with a extreme summer I bet. I'm all for not having freezing temps and a rough winter but I'd prefer some cold weather over having to endure the summer like we had last year again.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Yes it was pretty bad. Thankfully that means more pool time and swimming so I'm good with either. Well as long as the animals are ok.

And a REALLY hard freeze will help with alot of things, like ticks, flees, worms, etc. so it would be nice to get one.


----------



## marlowmanor

Straw Hat Kikos said:
			
		

> Yes it was pretty bad. Thankfully that means more pool time and swimming so I'm good with either. Well as long as the animals are ok.
> 
> *And a REALLY hard freeze will help with alot of things, like ticks, flees, worms, etc. so it would be nice to get one*.


Exactly! Not to mention help with the increase of pest like squirrels, rabbits, possums, coons. All those mammals that breed even more offspring when we get these warm winters because they start breeding earlier than normal. Plus a good freeze will get rid of all the germs floating around.  I am beginning to wonder if the flu bug has been so bad the last few years because of our warm winters we have had last year and this year.

I'm all for warmer winters because I'm not a fan of the cold but at the same time I know we need a good freeze to kill germs, bugs and all the icky stuff.


----------



## Four Winds Ranch

I wonder why I live where I do, when I read about the weather down there!
I would love a warm winter, but here in Alberta Canada I think I am out of luck! :/
Yesterday wasn't too bad for here, 15 F  but it started snowing, and still is today! So far we have 6 new inches on top of our 4 old inches and it is still coming down! Not to mention the high for today is -6 F!!! (Not the worst, but not the best).


----------



## CocoNUT

and don't you all have those HUGE mosquitos in the summer? Or is that WAAAAY up north?


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

We have those annoying Tiger mosquitoes if that's what you mean.


----------



## Tmaxson

I'm at work but had to walk to another building and it's actually hot out there today.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Tmaxson said:
			
		

> I'm at work but had to walk to another building and it's actually hot out there today.


I know. It's for sure getting warmer. I really hope this is close to the temp when the goats kid. How awesome would that be??


----------



## Tmaxson

Perfect.  I got lucky last year when my very first kidding was in February.  She delivered on a Friday afternoon just after I had gotten home from work and it was 60 and sunny.  I couldn't have asked for anything better than that.   But I worried so much all during February that she was going to kid in the middle of the night in the freezing temps that I decided no more February babies for me.  I am hoping not to worry so much in March.


----------



## goodolboy

We shoot for March 1st now. A few years back we lambed in Feb. and lost alot to the weather. Last year I think it was warm for everyone. I've already broke ice more this year. This week is nice for mid Jan.


----------



## CocoNUT

I was actually talking to FourWinds up in Alberta. I used to watch the Discover Channel, A LOT! When the caribou migrate, there are HUGE insect "clouds" that annoy EVERYTHING. I thought that was the same with their mosquitos. 
Our "state bird" (not the real one) is a 'mosquito-eater'...looks like a SUPER HUGE mosquito! They don't bite us...THANK GOODNESS!


----------



## bonbean01

We go to 70 degrees today and next few days...but...we are getting horrid rain with it...soupy mess, lawn is in standing water too...so tired of this, but glad the tornadoes and damaging winds are staying west and south of us for now.

Straw...didn't read what your scare was the other day...but then I am so totally sleep deprived, might have missed it.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

@Tmaxson
See, that's what I'm hoping for. Nice weather for kidding. I really hope it is nice or at least not freezing when they kid. 

@goodolboy
I had mine kid in Feb because I wanted to sell them in May and the earlier in May the better. I do have one due in March though. March 5th

@bon
Finally it is dry and warm out. NO RAIN!! The ground in no longer half mud.
Oh and I have not put it up yet. I will later and I'll add some pictures later too.


----------



## Four Winds Ranch

CocoNUT said:
			
		

> I was actually talking to FourWinds up in Alberta. I used to watch the Discover Channel, A LOT! When the caribou migrate, there are HUGE insect "clouds" that annoy EVERYTHING. I thought that was the same with their mosquitos.
> Our "state bird" (not the real one) is a 'mosquito-eater'...looks like a SUPER HUGE mosquito! They don't bite us...THANK GOODNESS!


Lol, yes we do have a lot of mosquitos! But, not as bad as British Columbia! We have a cabin by the lake over in B.C., and the bugs are BAD! Ya have to live covered in bug spray, if ya yawn they fly right into your mouth!:/


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Four Winds Ranch said:
			
		

> CocoNUT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was actually talking to FourWinds up in Alberta. I used to watch the Discover Channel, A LOT! When the caribou migrate, there are HUGE insect "clouds" that annoy EVERYTHING. I thought that was the same with their mosquitos.
> Our "state bird" (not the real one) is a 'mosquito-eater'...looks like a SUPER HUGE mosquito! They don't bite us...THANK GOODNESS!
> 
> 
> 
> Lol, yes we do have a lot of mosquitos! But, not as bad as British Columbia! We have a cabin by the lake over in B.C., and the bugs are BAD! Ya have to live covered in bug spray, if ya yawn they fly right into your mouth!:/
Click to expand...

I hate ticks and mosquitoes. Hate them!


----------



## CocoNUT

And you're in NC?! Ummm......isn't that kinda the WRONG part of the country to be in?! 
Just remember...with such a WET/WARM winter...the mosquitos will be having all KINDS of fun this summer...and even the ticks! They were crazy bad this past summer...we need a GOOD, HARD, LONG cold snap to trim their numbers down!


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

CocoNUT said:
			
		

> And you're in NC?! Ummm......isn't that kinda the WRONG part of the country to be in?!
> Just remember...with such a WET/WARM winter...the mosquitos will be having all KINDS of fun this summer...and even the ticks! They were crazy bad this past summer...we need a GOOD, HARD, LONG cold snap to trim their numbers down!


Yes and this county has record number of ticks. :/ But ticks are something that you live with sadly. There were several times last year when I had to go thru the woods and it is not uncommon to have 100+ ticks on you when you get out. And that's if you keep moving and do NOT stop.


----------



## CocoNUT

Well...just FYI...there was a series of articles written up about the "discovery" of an allergy to red meat being caused/directly related to tick bites! It's called galactose-alpha-1,3-galactose, or alpha-gal for short (the allergy is in response to the sugar, NOT protein, in red meat). Common lone start tick (_Ambloyomma maericanum_) is the cause/vector. Basically, it causes allergic reactions in people who eat mammalian meat.  Charlotesville, VA is a big hotspot for this particular 'allergy' being found...North and South Carolina have also had recorded cases. 
It's ironic that the most severe cases have been found in HUNTERS! Go figure huh?! They've also had reports/cases in France with regards to the consumption of Horse and Goat meat. 

Here are links to some of the articles. Remember your "OFF" when you trounce around out there....or how about some panty hose?! You can look SEXY while you hike! 

http://www.npr.org/blogs/thesalt/20...lergy-caused-by-tick-bites-may-be-on-the-rise
http://www.nlm.nih.gov/medlineplus/news/fullstory_131179.html
http://abcnews.go.com/Health/Allerg...ick-spreading-vegetarianism/story?id=17672186
http://news.sciencemag.org/sciencenow/2012/11/ticked-off-about-a-growing-aller.html


----------



## verkagj

I didn't know that there were so many varieties of mosquitoes until I lived here in Belize. They haven't been too bad this year, mostly little tiny ones. I have not seen the ones with the striped legs that carry dengue and malaria. Last year I had to put spray on the goats in the evenings or they'd keep me awake banging their head against the zinc panels trying to keep them away. If there is a mosi in the area, it will find me. I'm going to put in a dragonfly pond.

Ticks were bad here this year also. I use Brewers Yeast/Garlic tablets for the cats and the dogs. I still find a few on them if they've been out into the bush. 

You could build tick boxes. These are little wooden boxes with lots of holes drilled into them. You put in fish bait that smells bad (sold in sporting goods stores). put a lock on the box. Attach it to something. When it's full of ticks, you burn it. In Pennsylvania, the Fish/Game Dept uses them in the wooded areas near the beaches. The deer were being eaten alive by the ticks.

It's almost always summer here. The lowest temp we've had this winter is 60 degrees. So how come all the animals get "winter" fur?


----------



## CocoNUT

OK everyone! Being a little mischevious has once again POSSIBLY caused confusion! 

@ Straw - MEN will often wear panty hose when hunting...to help PREVENT ticks/chiggers from 'digging in'! It provides a layer through which the larger ticks (& even smaller ones) will have a GREATER DIFFICULTY biting! Am I the ONLY one who has heard of this? Or is this one of those "we don't discuss this" kinda things between men?! (I AM known for my 'interrogation' skills! So the guys who shared this info with me could argue they admitted this under "duress.")


----------



## CocoNUT

verkagj said:
			
		

> I didn't know that there were so many varieties of mosquitoes until I lived here in Belize. They haven't been too bad this year, mostly little tiny ones. I have not seen the ones with the striped legs that carry dengue and malaria. Last year I had to put spray on the goats in the evenings or they'd keep me awake banging their head against the zinc panels trying to keep them away. If there is a mosi in the area, it will find me. I'm going to put in a dragonfly pond.
> 
> Ticks were bad here this year also. I use Brewers Yeast/Garlic tablets for the cats and the dogs. I still find a few on them if they've been out into the bush.
> 
> You could build tick boxes. These are little wooden boxes with lots of holes drilled into them. You put in fish bait that smells bad (sold in sporting goods stores). put a lock on the box. Attach it to something. When it's full of ticks, you burn it. In Pennsylvania, the Fish/Game Dept uses them in the wooded areas near the beaches. The deer were being eaten alive by the ticks.
> 
> It's almost always summer here. The lowest temp we've had this winter is 60 degrees. So how come all the animals get "winter" fur?


Well you're in the tropics! Lucky you! I grew up in the tropics as well...never had to worry about anything, really! Our ticks didn't have diseases...and they weren't even that common...you had to really try HARD to get one on you! C'mon now...60 degrees is chilly when the average is 80! That blood will thin out eventually.  

I like the idea of the tick box. Probably attract every nasty scavenger in my woods though!


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

haha I myself have never heard of it and I do not think that the people around here would ever do that. Too "manly" lol

As for me....I'd die first.

ppl I'm working on updating and putting the scare up and some pictures too


----------



## Four Winds Ranch

verkagj said:
			
		

> I didn't know that there were so many varieties of mosquitoes until I lived here in Belize. They haven't been too bad this year, mostly little tiny ones. I have not seen the ones with the striped legs that carry dengue and malaria. Last year I had to put spray on the goats in the evenings or they'd keep me awake banging their head against the zinc panels trying to keep them away. If there is a mosi in the area, it will find me. I'm going to put in a dragonfly pond.
> 
> Ticks were bad here this year also. I use Brewers Yeast/Garlic tablets for the cats and the dogs. I still find a few on them if they've been out into the bush.
> 
> You could build tick boxes. These are little wooden boxes with lots of holes drilled into them. You put in fish bait that smells bad (sold in sporting goods stores). put a lock on the box. Attach it to something. When it's full of ticks, you burn it. In Pennsylvania, the Fish/Game Dept uses them in the wooded areas near the beaches. The deer were being eaten alive by the ticks.
> 
> It's almost always summer here. The lowest temp we've had this winter is 60 degrees. So how come all the animals get "winter" fur?


I didn't realize garlic and Brewers Yeast worked for ticks! Good to know! How do you get the cats and dogs to eat them?


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Ok so the other day I was taking care of the goats of course and when I jumped up onto the red gate (that's the gate's name) I looked across to see if I need to carry another bale and toss it into the hay feeder. Well I look over there and my hay feeder isn't there. My first thought was "this is a joke" then right after that I thought "someone took my freaking hay feeder and put it into another field". So I looked from the gate, across the buck field and the Nigerian field and don't see it. Then I looked thru the Kiko field and I see it. It's 10 yards away from where it was, and down hill and to the right. It's on it's side, hay spilled, all the goats standing around it eating hay. I had no idea how it got there and it was weird. Then I realize that my Arianna is underneath it. For those of you that don't know or remember what it looks like:







So picture that on it's side, lengthwise. I jumped over the gate (I don't open gate but instead go over them) and ran over there. Now she scared me pretty bad when I had seen that but here on out is funny. I run over and see that she was trapped under it and had her head (and horns) thru the cattle panel. So what she had done is she somehow put her head theu the cattle panel and got her horns thru too and couldn't get out. idk if that was that morning or the night before, as I don't check on them at night. It is strange how far she had dragged it so I'm thinking she must have gotten scared at one point by either the dogs, the night, or the goats. So I ran over there and was just hoping she was ok and would be ok. I kneeled down and told her it's ok and took a second to make sure she was ok and wanted her to stay calm and also I didn't want to move it yet. Thankfully she was laying in a natural way and way not being crushed, was laying weird,her neck was ok, etc. She was basically just laying down normal with her head in the air but was restrained. There was alot of hay in it though so I yanked the hay out and away from her head. Well she spun her head around and started eating the hay as I'm determining the best way to get her head out and her up. SHE WAS EATING THE HAY and was completely relaxed. Had this been any of the other Kikos it would have been hard to do. Then I lift the feeder up some and try to get her head out but wasn't really working so as I'm lifting the feeder up and moving it around to line the cattle panel up with her horns she is still laying there and is now chewing her cud. LOL I push her head thru, she is free and she just lays there chewing her cud. After a minute she lets up walks to the feeder and is eating hay from it. Then she pees and poops and then eats hay again. Now all the goats are back around all eating hay. I think she was under there for a bit though because there was a pile of poop under her and we all know that when goats are restrained and can't move, they do not poop because they would be under it. But she is 100% fine, relaxed, no cuts, no limping, no nothing. It was so funny though! Goat scared the crap out of me.

Now I'm going to get some pictures up that I took today.


----------



## marlowmanor

Straw Hat Kikos said:
			
		

> Ok so the other day I was taking care of the goats of course and when I jumped up onto the red gate (that's the gate's name) I looked across to see if I need to carry another bale and toss it into the hay feeder. Well I look over there and my hay feeder isn't there. My first thought was "this is a joke" then right after that I thought "someone took my freaking hay feeder and put it into another field". So I looked from the gate, across the buck field and the Nigerian field and don't see it. Then I looked thru the Kiko field and I see it. It's 10 yards away from where it was, and down hill and to the right. It's on it's side, hay spilled, all the goats standing around it eating hay. I had no idea how it got there and it was weird. Then I realize that my Arianna is underneath it. For those of you that don't know or remember what it looks like:
> 
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/6788_july_2012_040.jpg
> 
> So picture that on it's side, lengthwise. I jumped over the gate (I don't open gate but instead go over them) and ran over there. Now she scared me pretty bad when I had seen that but here on out is funny. I run over and see that she was trapped under it and had her head (and horns) thru the cattle panel. So what she had done is she somehow put her head theu the cattle panel and got her horns thru too and couldn't get out. idk if that was that morning or the night before, as I don't check on them at night. It is strange how far she had dragged it so I'm thinking she must have gotten scared at one point by either the dogs, the night, or the goats. So I ran over there and was just hoping she was ok and would be ok. I kneeled down and told her it's ok and took a second to make sure she was ok and wanted her to stay calm and also I didn't want to move it yet. Thankfully she was laying in a natural way and way not being crushed, was laying weird,her neck was ok, etc. She was basically just laying down normal with her head in the air but was restrained. There was alot of hay in it though so I yanked the hay out and away from her head. Well she spun her head around and started eating the hay as I'm determining the best way to get her head out and her up. SHE WAS EATING THE HAY and was completely relaxed. Had this been any of the other Kikos it would have been hard to do. Then I lift the feeder up some and try to get her head out but wasn't really working so as I'm lifting the feeder up and moving it around to line the cattle panel up with her horns she is still laying there and is now chewing her cud. LOL I push her head thru, she is free and she just lays there chewing her cud. After a minute she lets up walks to the feeder and is eating hay from it. Then she pees and poops and then eats hay again. Now all the goats are back around all eating hay. I think she was under there for a bit though because there was a pile of poop under her and we all know that when goats are restrained and can't move, they do not poop because they would be under it. But she is 100% fine, relaxed, no cuts, no limping, no nothing. It was so funny though! Goat scared the crap out of me.
> 
> Now I'm going to get some pictures up that I took today.


  Glad all was okay. Good thing it was Ariana in there not one of the others as she seems to be your calmest Kiko.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

> Glad all was okay. Good thing it was Ariana in there not one of the others as she seems to be your calmest Kiko.


By far! I think Moses would have killed himself by breaking his neck if I got within 10 ft. lol And Alana would have bit me. haha Crazy goat. Sis would be ok but would not have been as calm.

btw I have told you that Alana bites when restrained right? Yep. She knows she can't hit me so she tries to bite me. It is so funnny. Boy does that goat have an attitude issue.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Ok here's some pictures.





Coco





Coco





Heidi and C1 (Southern's goats)





Katie and her little bag starting. (Southern's goat)





Katie again (Southern's goat)





Heidi and C1 again (Southern's goat)





Katie. Isn't she a gorgeous goat? (Southern's goat)





Again (Southern's goat)





Buck shelter










Shelf for the bucks. Goat like that kind of thing.





The roof. It has a layer of plastic for rain protection then these boards.





D and Callie playing





Busy-body Arianna





:/










Callie looking sad





Her and D





Again





Fierce D!!





Callie sleeping while standing. She was just closing her eyes.





Moses





Moses





Sis



> I didn't know that there were so many varieties of mosquitoes until I lived here in Belize. They haven't been too bad this year, mostly little tiny ones. I have not seen the ones with the striped legs that carry dengue and malaria. Last year I had to put spray on the goats in the evenings or they'd keep me awake banging their head against the zinc panels trying to keep them away. If there is a mosi in the area, it will find me. I'm going to put in a dragonfly pond.
> 
> Ticks were bad here this year also. I use Brewers Yeast/Garlic tablets for the cats and the dogs. I still find a few on them if they've been out into the bush.
> 
> You could build tick boxes. These are little wooden boxes with lots of holes drilled into them. You put in fish bait that smells bad (sold in sporting goods stores). put a lock on the box. Attach it to something. When it's full of ticks, you burn it. In Pennsylvania, the Fish/Game Dept uses them in the wooded areas near the beaches. The deer were being eaten alive by the ticks.
> 
> It's almost always summer here. The lowest temp we've had this winter is 60 degrees. So how come all the animals get "winter" fur?


I only see like two here but I'm no expert so idk. ha

Poor goats. I would think that they get pretty eaten up by therm there. 

Ticks 

That's a great idea. I should look into that. (I'll add it to my list of things to look into) ha

Winter fur in 60 degrees? I wish it was always 69 degrees, partly cloudy with a constant slight breeze. Best kind of weather and temp right there.


----------



## marlowmanor

Great photos! C1 needs a name. You can't just call her C1 all the time.  You should name her if you plan to keep her. But heck I'll likely name the kids born here even though they likely won't stay. C1 is a pretty girl though. I'd gladly take her for my herd, but I may get some kids with similar coloring from my does too. Love Katie's coloring too, I love the unique face markings. 
Buck shelter is nice and Callie is getting big!
It looks like you took a curling iron to Moses hair do!


----------



## Pearce Pastures

marlowmanor said:
			
		

> Great photos! C1 needs a name. You can't just call her C1 all the time.  You should name her if you plan to keep her. But heck I'll likely name the kids born here even though they likely won't stay. C1 is a pretty girl though. I'd gladly take her for my herd, but I may get some kids with similar coloring from my does too. Love Katie's coloring too, I love the unique face markings.
> Buck shelter is nice and Callie is getting big!
> It looks like you took a curling iron to Moses hair do!


  I betcha if he tried to come at Moses with a curling iron, SHK would be the only one getting touched with it


----------



## marlowmanor

Pearce Pastures said:
			
		

> marlowmanor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great photos! C1 needs a name. You can't just call her C1 all the time.  You should name her if you plan to keep her. But heck I'll likely name the kids born here even though they likely won't stay. C1 is a pretty girl though. I'd gladly take her for my herd, but I may get some kids with similar coloring from my does too. Love Katie's coloring too, I love the unique face markings.
> Buck shelter is nice and Callie is getting big!
> It looks like you took a curling iron to Moses hair do!
> 
> 
> 
> I betcha if he tried to come at Moses with a curling iron, SHK would be the only one getting touched with it
Click to expand...

 Likely yeah, which made it all the more funny. Mental pictures are fun. Just imagine a man standing there curling the goats hair!  Or more appropriately the man running the other way with a curling iron in hand because he tried to sneak up on the goat!


----------



## Queen Mum

What is with that weird hair thing on Moses forehead?   Does he know that is growing there?


----------



## Bridgemoof

Oh man Straw, I bet your heart was jumping out of your chest for a minute there when you saw the hay rack with the goat under it. Gosh things like that happen all the time here! We've had goats stuck before and the only way you can tell how long they've been there is by how big that pile of poo is that's under them lol. Now I am always keeping an eye out for something that doesn't look quite right. Counting animals, etc. Looking for hazards, there are plenty! Especially now with the baby goats running around. All kinds of trouble they can get into!

And Moses, hmm, well he is just...MOSES!  He really is something else!


----------



## BarredRockMomma

Moses is one good looking buck.  You must stop tempting me to get a Kiko.


----------



## verkagj

I think Moses is a handsome dude. I love his curly hair. Wonder if it will transfer to his offspring?


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

I don't thin Mo would be so happy if I went after him with a curling iron. 

His hair is rather funny though. It used to be really thick and large but is less so now and just goes everywhere like how you see there. haha 

I myself don't mind it and think it is kinda funny. I actually don't really notice much either until I look at pictures and see how crazy it does look. 

@Bridge
Yep, it was pretty scary at first because I had no idea if she was ok and remember she is pregnant so that could have been bad. I was fine though as soon as I got there and saw that she was ok and when she turned her head around and started eating hay then chewing cud I was just laughing. I strongly feel that her babies are ok too. It does worry me a bit that she drug it that far but I think both her and the kids are good.

Wow that goat must have been there a while. They don't like pooing when they are held like that. haha Glad they are all fine though. 
btw how many sheep and goats do you have now? Do you even know! haha


Thank you both. I like him too.  He really is my pride and joy. I know he is growing too. He is getting taller and wider and his horns are getting bigger everyday it seems. Shame he seems to be growing now (not like 4-6 months ago) but as long as he gets to a good size I'm good with that. I think that he just weaned kinda small from the situation that he was in, then he was just a slower growing buck, then rut (he didn't gain hardly anything) and soon after he started really growing but then his Pinkeye issue took alot out of him and now he is growing good again. So all should be good I hope. He already has GREAT parasite resistance and above average hooves too esp. for all the wet we have here. btw it rained all morning when it wasn't supposed to. :/

@BRM
Everyone needs a Kiko. Best breed on the planet. 

@verkagj
I really have no idea. I guess we'll see real soon. I actually need to give them their CDT's soon. I should have given them yesterday but it doesn't really matter. I may give them today but maybe not. Soon though. ha


----------



## jodief100

Glad everyone was alright.  I woudl have freaked out.  That is why I use the goat panels and not the cattle panels. Less chance of stuck heads.


----------



## CocoNUT

I  Moses! He's so HANDSOME! LOVE the wild hair - such personality!

I WOULD make a joke about SHK running after Moses with the curling iron, wearing panty hose (tick preventative) with sparkely lip gloss (chapped lips prevention)....but that wouldn't seem "manly"!!!    

Callie & D playing...how fun are THOSE shots?! Callie IS a beaut!


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

CocoNUT said:
			
		

> I  Moses! He's so HANDSOME! LOVE the wild hair - such personality!
> 
> I WOULD make a joke about SHK running after Moses with the curling iron, wearing panty hose (tick preventative) with sparkely lip gloss (chapped lips prevention)....but that wouldn't seem "manly"!!!
> 
> Callie & D playing...how fun are THOSE shots?! Callie IS a beaut!


  

Yes they are. They two really like each other and love to play. And thank you. Cal is my baby and I have no idea what I would do without her. 

@Jodie
She's the only one that can get her horns thru there anyways and she can just BARELY get them in. She actually has to work at it. Everyone else's horns are to big. And that's what I had laying around so I used the cattle panel. You know how that is. haha


----------



## bonbean01

Wow...glad it all turned out okay!!!!  That would have given me a scare too 

Okay...Coco has given us all a very good visual ... curling iron, pantyhose, lip gloss... 

And personally, I think Mose's do is awesome and keeps getting better


----------



## verkagj

Can you put a Kiko in a box and send it down here?


----------



## greenbean

I'm glad she was okay!  That would have scared me to death!

I love your goats and dogs!   



> CocoNUT wrote:
> I  Moses! He's so HANDSOME! LOVE the wild hair - such personality!
> 
> *I WOULD make a joke about SHK running after Moses with the curling iron, wearing panty hose (tick preventative) with sparkely lip gloss (chapped lips prevention)....but that wouldn't seem "manly"!!! *
> 
> Callie & D playing...how fun are THOSE shots?! Callie IS a beaut!


I'm sorry but the part in bold cracked me up.


----------



## bonbean01

Yup...that visual was pretty funny, eh?  You know...when I lived in Northwest Ontario, Lake of the Woods area....lived on a lake and off our dock were nests of leeches...was told to wear pantyhose and they won't attach...would have worked when I was cleaning nests out, except I stupidly wore a pair with runs in them and the leeches got in and were trapped in the panty hose 

Also, on a vacation in Mazatlan, Mexico....saw a man swimming in a pair of panty hose to avoid getting stung by jellyfish...he felt he had to explain to every one on the beach why he was wearing pantyhose


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

bonbean01 said:
			
		

> Yup...that visual was pretty funny, eh?  You know...when I lived in Northwest Ontario, Lake of the Woods area....lived on a lake and off our dock were nests of leeches...was told to wear pantyhose and they won't attach...would have worked when I was cleaning nests out, except I stupidly wore a pair with runs in them and the leeches got in and were trapped in the panty hose
> 
> Also, on a vacation in Mazatlan, Mexico....saw a man swimming in a pair of panty hose to avoid getting stung by jellyfish...he felt he had to explain to every one on the beach why he was wearing pantyhose


How did I not see this post? haha

I hate leaches. nasty things they are.

 I could never do that. It's just really weird.

But now for the reason I came on. I haven't really looked at the goat's udders but I saw them today and Sis' has boomed! It's much larger than it was the other day. And Alana's is getting there. She's a month behind the other girls and her has started. Arianna's I didn't see. Her's is hidden under all her hair. I will give them their CDT shots today too.


----------



## marlowmanor

When is Sis due again?


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Sis and Arianna are due 2/10. I'ma  little late on the CDT shots but that's fine.


----------



## marlowmanor

Straw Hat Kikos said:
			
		

> Sis and Arianna are due 2/10. I'ma  little late on the CDT shots but that's fine.


Ok. I thought when the udder went "boom" they were within 24-48 hours of kidding.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

marlowmanor said:
			
		

> Straw Hat Kikos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sis and Arianna are due 2/10. I'ma  little late on the CDT shots but that's fine.
> 
> 
> 
> Ok. I thought when the udder went "boom" they were within 24-48 hours of kidding.
Click to expand...

No it will become FULL in those last hours but it went from just starting a bag to a pretty big one overnight.


----------



## goodolboy

We do all our CDT after lambing. Lambs@ 60 days and 75. Ewes in Mid Apr


----------



## marlowmanor

Straw Hat Kikos said:
			
		

> marlowmanor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Straw Hat Kikos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sis and Arianna are due 2/10. I'ma  little late on the CDT shots but that's fine.
> 
> 
> 
> Ok. I thought when the udder went "boom" they were within 24-48 hours of kidding.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> NO it will become FULL in those last hours but it went from just starting a bag to a pretty big one overnight.
Click to expand...

Ok. Thanks for the clarification. So not really "boom" like baby due within the next few hours. Just filling a lot overnight.

I need to mark on my calendar when we need to give the CDT boosters to the does or I know I'll forget. I need to look up when I trimmed hooves last and gave the last CDT boosters as well. If it's in the right time frame I may just do the boosters on the whole herd when I do the does.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

goodolboy said:
			
		

> We do all our CDT after lambing. Lambs@ 60 days and 75. Ewes in Mid Apr


I give it to the does 30 days before kidding so they get it and so do the kids then I'll give it to the kids at 30 days old then a booster in 4 weeks.


----------



## goodolboy

We just don't like handling 200+ ewes that far along. My DW doesn't like me touching at all.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

I think that I would rather do them like that so you have less to give the shot too! haha But I get that, stress is a big thing and thankfully my goats are used to me messing with them and working with them.


----------



## CocoNUT

bonbean01 said:
			
		

> Yup...that visual was pretty funny, eh?  You know...when I lived in Northwest Ontario, Lake of the Woods area....lived on a lake and off our dock were nests of leeches...was told to wear pantyhose and they won't attach...would have worked when I was cleaning nests out, except I stupidly wore a pair with runs in them and the leeches got in and were trapped in the panty hose
> 
> Also, on a vacation in Mazatlan, Mexico....saw a man swimming in a pair of panty hose to avoid getting stung by jellyfish...he felt he had to explain to every one on the beach why he was wearing pantyhose


I NEVER would've thought of them as a leech preventative...maybe I need to go out and get a couple pair? I don't like freshwater much anyways...but the thought of Leeches gives me the heebie jeebies! I just remember that scene from Stand By Me...EW! (And I"m a GIRL!) 

Now...on a lunch break back during the summer...we'd hiked down to a beach...turned out to be a hippie, nudist beach. Nice OLD man running into the water, bare as the day he was born, except for his mask and snorkel! I couldn't figure that out...especially considering any of our reefs are home to Morey Eels...that like to snap at ANYTHING! I'll be good and not mention my other thoughts on it... 

But the jellyfish preventative is another great idea! Having been wrapped by a portuguese man-o-war at least ONCE...I'd rather endure the public SHAME of being in hose...than deal with that again! (Much less humiliating than asking perfect strangers if they have to "pee" cause you forgot the vinegar spray or meat tenderizer!


----------



## Vickir73

I think I just peed my pants laughing so hard I'm going to be thinking about the pantyhose man all day long . . . thanks for the visual


----------



## Pearce Pastures

> But the jellyfish preventative is another great idea! Having been wrapped by a portuguese man-o-war at least ONCE...I'd rather endure the public SHAME of being in hose...than deal with that again! (Much less humiliating than asking perfect strangers if they have to "pee" cause you forgot the vinegar spray or meat tenderizer!


LOL!!!


----------



## Southern by choice

*STRAW IS SICK!!!!!!* 

yep we got him sick...he is not happy.... guess I will have to take care of him


----------



## bonbean01

Oh dear...hope you get better soon Straw 

That nasty flu is nailing people with or without a flu shot this year


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Thanks. I don't care if I'm sick or not I MUST have computer time. I would die without it. Computer keeps me going! haha


----------



## bonbean01

Just keep a garbage can or some washable container beside you at all times...sometimes the flu hits your stomach unexpectedly...learned this flu tip the hard way 

Take care Straw...won't last forever


----------



## Pearce Pastures

No fun.  Hope you feel better fast.


----------



## RemudaOne

Yup, hoping for a speedy recovery for you


----------



## Bridgemoof

Hope you feel better soon Straw!


----------



## goodolboy

Are you sure your not trying to get out of cleaning the barn????? LOL Get well soon


----------



## marlowmanor

Get well soon!


----------



## greenbean

I hope you get well soon!


----------



## autumnprairie

Just caught up. I hope you feel better soon. Pantyhose


----------



## CocoNUT

autumnprairie said:
			
		

> Just caught up. I hope you feel better soon. Pantyhose


 Now that's funny right thar!

Hope you feel better soon!


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Thank you all again.

I actually don't feel so bad right now. I haven't vom'ed since last night and really it's just my stomach that is KILLING me. Last night was much worse though. I was ready to die last night. haha But I'm doing better now and I'm thinking this only lasts 36 hours as it doesn't seem to last that long and I already feel alot better. If it does indeed only last 36 hours I should be fine and dandy at 8 in the morning.

btw Coco - I think that if it came down to it, I would wear a pantyhose if it could make me un-sick. haha  Maybe


----------



## CrazyFlocksters

I can't catch anything off this thread, can I? LOL


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Hopefully not. ha

btw I wish they would all go out and change the bedding in the chicken coop (a several hour job) but I'm SURE it'll wait for me.


----------



## CrazyFlocksters

Yea I'm sure they'll wait for you to get better for that


----------



## CocoNUT

Well you know...there is scientific evidence to suggest that slipping around in the mud, in pink pantyhose, and stilleto heels (sparkely are best) WHILE feeding livestock and singing "I Wanna Check You for Ticks..." will often render the Flu OR Norovirus completely OVER*!  





* Now if anyone believes this...please PM me as I've got a bridge or two I can sell you...REALLY CHEAP!


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

HEEHHAHAHA I'll PASS


----------



## CrazyFlocksters

Rollin'


----------



## CocoNUT

I just hope  you're feeling 100% soon.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

I feel nearly 100%. Pretty much all better now. :bun


----------



## goodolboy

and I didn't catch anything from you.


----------



## Southern by choice

I did...his lip and his whining!  JK STRAW


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

haha


----------



## goodolboy

AAAh, it sounds to me like someone got babied


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

PAftt No. Not at all.


----------



## goodolboy

Yea right


----------



## Southern by choice

Nah...not me... I did get him some water once though. :/


----------



## Pearce Pastures

Glad you are feeling better Straw!


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=)

Pearce Pastures said:
			
		

> Glad you are feeling better Straw!


x2


----------



## Royd Wood

I heard it through the grapevine - your better again


----------



## CocoNUT

So glad you're feeling better!


----------



## bonbean01




----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Royd Wood said:
			
		

> I heard it through the grapevine - your better again


haha At some ungodly hour in the morning?

Yep much better. Still tired and feel weak but that should come back soon.

Got the does that need it their CDT shots and also weighed and game all the dogs their heartworm stuff. Two things I've been stressing to get done so I'm really happy they got done.

I'll tell ya, when you are tired and weak like I am right now it takes alot out of you to drag two 130+ and 90  pound goats around to a stand, give them a shot and bring them back. I was wiped out. haha  

Thanks again guys


----------



## bonbean01

Straw...this weakness that comes after a flu doesn't go away quickly if you overdo it right away...and don't be shocked if you look in the mirror when you are all better to see big dark circles under your eyes...but maybe that's only me...of course when you feel better, you try to catch up right?  And it lands you on your keester doing it too soon.

This I've learned the hard way...take it from an older, and of course wiser person...these pearls of wisdom


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

bonbean01 said:
			
		

> Straw...this weakness that comes after a flu doesn't go away quickly if you overdo it right away...and don't be shocked if you look in the mirror when you are all better to see big dark circles under your eyes...but maybe that's only me...of course when you feel better, you try to catch up right?  And it lands you on your keester doing it too soon.
> 
> This I've learned the hard way...take it from an older, and of course wiser person...these pearls of wisdom


Bon I always have dark circles. I'm goth fyi 

I'm hoping I don't crash but I have stuff that needs to be done. No excuses. 

As for the last part


----------



## Pearce Pastures

You goth?  I'd pay to see that---black polish, lipstick, cowboy boots out feeding goats.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Pearce Pastures said:
			
		

> You goth?  I'd pay to see that---black polish, lipstick, cowboy boots out feeding goats.


HAHAH Me too


----------



## HankTheTank

Pearce Pastures said:
			
		

> You goth?  I'd pay to see that---black polish, lipstick, cowboy boots out feeding goats.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

btw Good Morning ppl

Sleeping in is heavenly I tell ya


----------



## autumnprairie

Being sick has made you lazy jk Good Afternoon


----------



## Pearce Pastures

GOOD MORNING!?  As in you just got up?     I at least got to sleep until 6:30 today.  Far too often, I wake up to a scary, pale creature just standing next to me in the dark sometime between 2 and 5.  My kid lives to scare the crap out of me, I swear.


----------



## bonbean01

Oh Pearce...my daughter did that when she was little...scared the crap out of me many times...then this little angelic voice...is it morning yet?  

Good morning/afternoon Straw...yeah...sleeping in is great...did that yesterday


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Pearce Pastures said:
			
		

> GOOD MORNING!?  As in you just got up?     I at least got to sleep until 6:30 today.  Far too often, I wake up to a scary, pale creature just standing next to me in the dark sometime between 2 and 5.  My kid lives to scare the crap out of me, I swear.


Yes ma'am. Woke up at 1:30 

 haha


----------



## Pearce Pastures

bonbean01 said:
			
		

> Oh Pearce...my daughter did that when she was little...scared the crap out of me many times...then this little angelic voice...is it morning yet?
> 
> Good morning/afternoon Straw...yeah...sleeping in is great...did that yesterday


LOL, yup that sweet little voice saying, "Can I have cereal?"  "Are you sleeping?"  Or my favorite one, which I will NEVER let him forget..."I'm BATMAN!!" And he had on a costume.  He is really lucky mommy didn't clobber him our of sheer fright.


----------



## bonbean01

batman??? that is priceless


----------



## CocoNUT

Pearce Pastures said:
			
		

> You goth?  I'd pay to see that---black polish, lipstick, cowboy boots out feeding goats.


Pearce...don't forget about the pantyhose and stilletos! Maybe he wears those metal studded anklets too?! lol 

Oh and the Evil One used to just hover....over my face in the darkness. I'd freak out and start trying to fight the EVIL that had invaided my personal space. It happnened SO often...she knew how to 'sooth' me back to sleep.....


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

There's all kinds of crap ya'll don't know about me... mwahahahah


----------



## CocoNUT

So I'll bet you still play Dungeons and Dragons huh? Or is it Magic, the Gathering?!


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

World of Warcraft  haha

Not really. That crap is for losers.


----------



## CocoNUT

Oh really..........SUUUUUUREEEEEEE!


----------



## bonbean01

Hey...you are almost at post 1000 !


----------



## bonbean01

sorry...have to do it...have to be post 1000


----------



## bonbean01




----------



## CocoNUT

wait! is there a prize? So does that mean that Straw is SOOO cool that he has 1000 posts on his journal? do you get a special prize too Bon?


----------



## bonbean01

I think I should


----------



## CocoNUT

Oooh....I know what your prize can be....a MONTH of the sunshine I refer to as the EVIL ONE! 

Straw...what an amazing journey...
from pantyhose and nailpolish wearing, Magic the Gathering playing, to 1000 posts in your journal! Miracles CAN happen!


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

I do the same all the time. I take the w/eth post.  Evil eh?

bon - sure you can have a prize. I'll give you 25% off on the Kiko of your choice. That way it helps me, you come here see all the animals, we all get to met up,  and you'll be well rounded!!! How cool would that be?



> from pantyhose and nailpolish wearing, Magic the Gathering playing, to 1000 posts in your journal! Miracles CAN happen!


haha I think your right. 1000 posts here? HA!


----------



## bonbean01

Does that include Moses?


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

NO! Kids only


----------



## bonbean01




----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Speaking of Mo, he is getting big. His horns are pretty nice, he is very tall now, you can see that he is gaining...

He is really starting to look good now. I think he is finally growing now that he is over the roadblocks, way he was raised, rut, pinkeye, etc.

But he is looking big!


----------



## verkagj

Can you stick one of the kiko kids in your suitcase? I'd show you around Belize.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

verkagj said:
			
		

> Can you stick one of the kiko kids in your suitcase? I'd show you around Belize.


If I'm ever down there then....sure! You think I could get him thru TSA? haha


----------



## CocoNUT

I wonder...are goats or goat horns on their list of foribidden items? 

Oh...and when you go...I volunteer to be your translator! You know NC english isn't universally understood!


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

CocoNUT said:
			
		

> I wonder...are goats or goat horns on their list of foribidden items?
> 
> Oh...and when you go...I volunteer to be your translator! You know NC english isn't universally understood!


Isn't everything? They seem to think ipods are too. hehe

Sure you can come. That way I have someone to talk to there and back. 

I don't hardly have an NC english. :/ haha


----------



## CocoNUT

Well Heaven forbid I should have a 'real' bottle of shampoo...although I guess if it were that Herbal Essence stuff I could see WHY they would ban it from airplanes! 

That southern drawl...(especially the carolina drawl) will slowly seep into your speech...taking over...until you're barely understandable by them yankee types! 

I hear Belize is wonderful this time of year too! Not as BLISTERING HOT as it would be in the summertime!


----------



## Vickir73

Y'all can come on down here and visit . . . it was almost 70 this weekend.  Oh, and I think horns will get thru the metal detectors - as long as you have bedazzled them  

Straw, what can I feed Jack now that my girls' season is over?  He doesn't need worming - just needs some 'meat on his bones.'  He has free choice to hay and grass and I give him alfalfa pellets and noble goat pellets (1 cup alfalfa, 2 cups noble at night).  Should I increase this or will he slowly starting putting weight back on?


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

> that Herbal Essence stuff I could see WHY they would ban it from airplanes!


 You're crazy!

I'll always be understandable! I came from up North a bit soooo....

Bedazzled? hahah

Ok so this morning is a bit chilly outside. Says 33 feels like 25 but to me it feels warmer than that. I though like 40 but w/e. Buuut it did not feel like 40 when my fingers got whacked. I'm sure all of ya'll know how bad it hurts when your hands are cold and something hard hits them. Yeah Alana was running by me this morning and turned her head at the same time and her horn whacked right across my freezing knuckles!  DO you have any idea how bad that hurts? Horns on fingers hurt already but cold weather? Did not feel good at all. haha



> Straw, what can I feed Jack now that my girls' season is over?  He doesn't need worming - just needs some 'meat on his bones.'  He has free choice to hay and grass and I give him alfalfa pellets and noble goat pellets (1 cup alfalfa, 2 cups noble at night).  Should I increase this or will he slowly starting putting weight back on?


I'd give him real Alfalfa hay if you can and as much as he eats. Be sure you are still giving him feed though and if you want weight on him faster then I would increase the feed. I think he should start gaining weight back already but the Alfalfa is a good idea as it puts weigh on fast and increased feed is not a bad idea too. I think he should be good if you just do those. Oh and be sure he has mineral. Free choice, loose mineral.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Oh also, I got a peak at Arianna's udder today.  This is her first kidding  so I was really wanting to see her udder and see how good of one it is. Well so far so good. Well attached and held, shape is real nice, milkers are placed and angles well. She looks to have a real good udder.


----------



## Shelly May

Oh and shelley May.... Take nascar to straws journal! 

I have only been to one race live myself, and it was at your track in NC, that was when sterling marlin was still driving,
I have since decided it is better to watch on T.V. As I can see more of what is happening with all those camera's going 
on. But we ran into a road side sale, they were selling homemade beef jerky, It was Awesome, I do miss that.

But now since the big boys will be racing here at Kentucky speedway, me and my DH will go sometime in the near future. 
Its on the bucket list anyways.


----------



## Southern by choice

Shelly May... I am a bit disappointed... Nascar over Bullriding! Nascar sissy boys!


----------



## Shelly May

Southern, I don't own any COWS, so I don't need your BULL.


----------



## goodolboy

"5 Time"????????????????????????????


----------



## verkagj

Weather in Belize is nice this time of year but the sun can still be brutal. It's been getting down in the 60's at night and in the 80's during the day. We have to let the pot licker dog in at night or she shivers and snores all night. This dog, who is dark brown with blond streaks, can lay in 100 degree sunshine. I guess that's what it takes to keep those blond highlights in her fur. We have to close all the doors and windows and actually wear long pants and shirts until the sun comes up. 

You could probably sneak a goat past TSA easier than past Belize Customs. I had to wait until the vet arrived to let him see that my cat was actually a cat when we moved here. The Ag folks are serious about animals coming into the country. You have to have a "well animal" certificate and they can still put them in quarantine if they want. Probably paying some "mordida" would speed things up but I refuse to do that.

Belize has a national language....English. But it is hard to understand most people. Where we are located, most would rather speak Mexican, Guatemalan or Chinese. They use a lot of British terminology. 

Now they have you at Nascar wearing panty hose, cowboy boots and black lipstick and eye makeup. What a vision!


----------



## marlowmanor

Isn't it about time for you to start a kidding thread? 

So I stay semi on topic I'll tell my NASCAR favorites.  I like Dale Earnhardt Jr, Jimmie Johnson, Denny Hamlin, Kasey Kahne, Tony Stewart. Can't stand the Busch brothers, especially Kyle.  DH is a huge Jeff Gordon fan. I used to detest him, but can tolerate him now. So basically the whole Hendrick crew is okay by me. I like watching Danica Patrick too. I think once she gets the hang of NASCAR she'll go far.

We went to the Coke 600 last year. It was my first NASCAR race I went to. It could have been more exciting, but it was fun. Next thing DH wants to go to is one of the short tracks.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

@ Shellly 
I've been to five races I think. Three in Charlotte and two in Martinsville. Two of the Charlotte races were my favorite race of the year, the Coke 600 and the other was the Bank of America 500 in Oct. Then I have gone to the late Martinsville race twice including last year when Jimmie won. 

I'm surprised you like it better on tv. I like several sports better on tv but to me Nascar is way better in person and while Nascar is not my favorite sport I would rather go to a Nascar even more than any other sporting event. It's unreal. 

I want to go to Kentucky sooo bad. Ya'll should go. Would be cool. I'll end up going one day.

@Southern
Bull riding is pretty awesome. I love the bulls and I love what goes into them. It's so neat.

@goodolboy
Yes sir! And I hear you're a Jeff fan? Can't hate on the guy because he's a teammate and gave jj his chance but I think even Jeff fans can agree his whining can get old. 




> Weather in Belize is nice this time of year but the sun can still be brutal. It's been getting down in the 60's at night and in the 80's during the day. We have to let the pot licker dog in at night or she shivers and snores all night. This dog, who is dark brown with blond streaks, can lay in 100 degree sunshine. I guess that's what it takes to keep those blond highlights in her fur. We have to close all the doors and windows and actually wear long pants and shirts until the sun comes up.
> 
> You could probably sneak a goat past TSA easier than past Belize Customs. I had to wait until the vet arrived to let him see that my cat was actually a cat when we moved here. The Ag folks are serious about animals coming into the country. You have to have a "well animal" certificate and they can still put them in quarantine if they want. Probably paying some "mordida" would speed things up but I refuse to do that.
> 
> Belize has a national language....English. But it is hard to understand most people. Where we are located, most would rather speak Mexican, Guatemalan or Chinese. They use a lot of British terminology.
> 
> Now they have you at Nascar wearing panty hose, cowboy boots and black lipstick and eye makeup. What a vision!


Shivers in 60 degrees? HA! Are you guys cold too at 60? I guess that's what happens when you get used to that kind of temp and weather. 

What if I hid one in my shoe? I bet I could get them past then!

Well I speak all those! Well not Spanish. Oh or Guatemalan . Ooor Chinese. But I do know a fair amount of British terminology. Think I'd be good?

That's me!  


Now for a "what I did today" update. I, with help today, moved the 900 pound bale of hay under the "barn thing" outback, then moved panels to close off all the areas so no dogs or goats are able to get in with the hay or any of the "barn" areas. Then moved the Kiko does and D and Callie out back into that field. Moved their hay feeder, waterers, feeders, etc. Left Moses where he was, in the large buck area. Moved Badger and Amy and both Nigerian bucks into the field with Moses. Mover all their feeder, waterers, etc with them. Also built a new hay feeder for the bucks and put it out there with them and threw the last bale of hay in it. Now down to jsut the round bale we got today. I know it doesn't sound like alot but it is. Kikos could kid in two weeks (due in 19 days) so now they are out back with the stalls where they can kid, it's all ready for them to pop 'em out and Moses is back with the bucks and they all, including the dogs, all have more space and a new hay feeder. Can't wait for kidding! 

btw I know I said this again the other day but Moses is BIG. Will and Caleb, both standard size Nigerians, their backs are at the height of the bottom part of his shoulder. Will can almost walk right under Moses! They stand next to each other and boy does he look BIG. I was glad that they didn't really fight. Mo is so much bigger and if they wanted to fight and didn't like each other then it would not be good and I'd somehow have to remove them from each other. Thankfully they are all cool with each other and everyone is good. A little while ago they were playing but hard play. I could hear head cracking each other from across the way. Loud! I went and checked on them and no blood so their fine. 

Good day. 



> Isn't it about time for you to start a kidding thread?
> 
> So I stay semi on topic I'll tell my NASCAR favorites.  I like Dale Earnhardt Jr, Jimmie Johnson, Denny Hamlin, Kasey Kahne, Tony Stewart. Can't stand the Busch brothers, especially Kyle.  DH is a huge Jeff Gordon fan. I used to detest him, but can tolerate him now. So basically the whole Hendrick crew is okay by me. I like watching Danica Patrick too. I think once she gets the hang of NASCAR she'll go far.
> 
> We went to the Coke 600 last year. It was my first NASCAR race I went to. It could have been more exciting, but it was fun. Next thing DH wants to go to is one of the short tracks.


No kidding thread for me. This will be my kidding thread and I don't have to time or any of that to be taking pictures all the time anyway. 

Jr is good. Like him. Like Denny, like Kasey (teammate), can not stand Tony. Disappointed Marlow.  
Don't like either of the Busch bros either. I of course boo them both.  
I like all the Hendrick team as the are our team. haha I'm with you, tolerate Jeff. 

Poor you. Last year's Coke 600 was SOOO bad. Horrible race. You should go to one again. I LOVE the Coke 600. My fav and yes, short races are GREAT! I WILL go to the night Bristol race one day. That's a must before I die. haha


----------



## marlowmanor

Straw Hat Kikos said:
			
		

> @ Shellly
> I've been to five races I think. Three in Charlotte and two in Martinsville. Two of the Charlotte races were my favorite race of the year, the Coke 600 and the other was the Bank of America 500 in Oct. Then I have gone to the late Martinsville race twice including last year when Jimmie won.
> 
> I'm surprised you like it better on tv. I like several sports better on tv but to me Nascar is way better in person and while Nascar is not my favorite sport I would rather go to a Nascar even more than any other sporting event. It's unreal.
> 
> I want to go to Kentucky sooo bad. Ya'll should go. Would be cool. I'll end up going one day.
> 
> @Southern
> Bull riding is pretty awesome. I love the bulls and I love what goes into them. It's so neat.
> 
> @goodolboy
> Yes sir! And I hear you're a Jeff fan? Can't hate on the guy because he's a teammate and gave jj his chance but I think even Jeff fans can agree his whining can get old.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weather in Belize is nice this time of year but the sun can still be brutal. It's been getting down in the 60's at night and in the 80's during the day. We have to let the pot licker dog in at night or she shivers and snores all night. This dog, who is dark brown with blond streaks, can lay in 100 degree sunshine. I guess that's what it takes to keep those blond highlights in her fur. We have to close all the doors and windows and actually wear long pants and shirts until the sun comes up.
> 
> You could probably sneak a goat past TSA easier than past Belize Customs. I had to wait until the vet arrived to let him see that my cat was actually a cat when we moved here. The Ag folks are serious about animals coming into the country. You have to have a "well animal" certificate and they can still put them in quarantine if they want. Probably paying some "mordida" would speed things up but I refuse to do that.
> 
> Belize has a national language....English. But it is hard to understand most people. Where we are located, most would rather speak Mexican, Guatemalan or Chinese. They use a lot of British terminology.
> 
> Now they have you at Nascar wearing panty hose, cowboy boots and black lipstick and eye makeup. What a vision!
> 
> 
> 
> Shivers in 60 degrees? HA! Are you guys cold too at 60? I guess that's what happens when you get used to that kind of temp and weather.
> 
> What if I hid one in my shoe? I bet I could get them past then!
> 
> Well I speak all those! Well not Spanish. Oh or Guatemalan . Ooor Chinese. But I do know a fair amount of British terminology. Think I'd be good?
> 
> That's me!
> 
> 
> Now for a "what I did today" update. I, with help today, moved the 900 pound bale of hay under the "barn thing" outback, then moved panels to close off all the areas so no dogs or goats are able to get in with the hay or any of the "barn" areas. Then moved the Kiko does and D and Callie out back into that field. Moved their hay feeder, waterers, feeders, etc. Left Moses where he was, in the large buck area. Moved Badger and Amy and both Nigerian bucks into the field with Moses. Mover all their feeder, waterers, etc with them. Also built a new hay feeder for the bucks and put it out there with them and threw the last bale of hay in it. Now down to jsut the round bale we got today. I know it doesn't sound like alot but it is. Kikos could kid in two weeks (due in 19 days) so now they are out back with the stalls where they can kid, it's all ready for them to pop 'em out and Moses is back with the bucks and they all, including the dogs, all have more space and a new hay feeder. Can't wait for kidding!
> 
> btw I know I said this again the other day but Moses is BIG. Will and Caleb, both standard size Nigerians, their backs are at the height of the bottom part of his shoulder. Will can almost walk right under Moses! They stand next to each other and boy does he look BIG. I was glad that they didn't really fight. Mo is so much bigger and if they wanted to fight and didn't like each other then it would not be good and I'd somehow have to remove them from each other. Thankfully they are all cool with each other and everyone is good. A little while ago they were playing but hard play. I could hear head cracking each other from across the way. Loud! I went and checked on them and no blood so their fine.
> 
> Good day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't it about time for you to start a kidding thread?
> 
> So I stay semi on topic I'll tell my NASCAR favorites.  I like Dale Earnhardt Jr, Jimmie Johnson, Denny Hamlin, Kasey Kahne, Tony Stewart. Can't stand the Busch brothers, especially Kyle.  DH is a huge Jeff Gordon fan. I used to detest him, but can tolerate him now. So basically the whole Hendrick crew is okay by me. I like watching Danica Patrick too. I think once she gets the hang of NASCAR she'll go far.
> 
> We went to the Coke 600 last year. It was my first NASCAR race I went to. It could have been more exciting, but it was fun. Next thing DH wants to go to is one of the short tracks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No kidding thread for me. This will be my kidding thread and I don't have to time or any of that to be taking pictures all the time anyway.
> 
> Jr is good. Like him. Like Denny, like Kasey (teammate), can not stand Tony. Disappointed Marlow.
> Don't like either of the Busch bros either. I of course boo them both.
> I like all the Hendrick team as the are our team. haha I'm with you, tolerate Jeff.
> 
> Poor you. Last year's Coke 600 was SOOO bad. Horrible race. You should go to one again. I LOVE the Coke 600. My fav and yes, short races are GREAT! I WILL go to the night Bristol race one day. That's a must before I die. haha
Click to expand...

Tony is a good driver. Personality is a little rough but he does drive well. I think Bristol was one of the ones DH wants to go to. There is another but I can't think which track it is. I want to think it's one in Virginia though. I think we may try to take the kids next time too.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

> Tony is a good driver. Personality is a little rough but he does drive well. I think Bristol was one of the ones DH wants to go to. There is another but I can't think which track it is. I want to think it's one in Virginia though. I think we may try to take the kids next time too.


Richmond. I have been this close to going that that race prob about three times. That's one I really want to go to but have not yet.


----------



## marlowmanor

Martinsville or Bristol are the 2 short tracks we want to go to. Bristol is supposed to be really loud. DH has been there before. Our ultimate goal is to go to Daytona one year.


----------



## CrazyFlocksters

I don't even tolerate 5 time. I jump out of my seat screaming when he wrecks. Lovin' every minute of it. Jr. can't drive, he's there because of dady(they even put him in the top ride). Does anyone like the Bush boys? Better watch out for the Kane boy, he can flat drive and is now in the ride. I hate Hamilin because of my DW. What would we yell about during the race if we liked the same driver? Tony is alot better than he use to be, grew up I think. And who can't like Mark Martin? I think he'll drive till he's 90.

NASCAR is the only sport!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## marlowmanor

FlockenCrazy said:
			
		

> I don't even tolerate 5 time. I jump out of my seat screaming when he wrecks. Lovin' every minute of it. Jr. can't drive, he's there because of dady(they even put him in the top ride). Does anyone like the Bush boys? Better watch out for the Kane boy, he can flat drive and is now in the ride. I hate Hamilin because of my DW. What would we yell about during the race if we liked the same driver? Tony is alot better than he use to be, grew up I think. And who can't like Mark Martin? I think he'll drive till he's 90.
> 
> NASCAR is the only sport!!!!!!!!!!


Mark Martin needs to retire! He can drive okay, but it's time for him to get out of the driver seat.


----------



## CrazyFlocksters

Yea, I guess I can't disagree with that, but I still like him.

And Straw, I think all that so called whining ended with Clint on the hook.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

FlockenCrazy said:
			
		

> I don't even tolerate 5 time. I jump out of my seat screaming when he wrecks. Lovin' every minute of it. Jr. can't drive, he's there because of dady(they even put him in the top ride). Does anyone like the Bush boys? Better watch out for the Kane boy, he can flat drive and is now in the ride. I hate Hamilin because of my DW. What would we yell about during the race if we liked the same driver? Tony is alot better than he use to be, grew up I think. And who can't like Mark Martin? I think he'll drive till he's 90.
> 
> NASCAR is the only sport!!!!!!!!!!




How can you hate Jimmie?? haha

Yes, Jr really is not good but I like him cuz he's a teammate. His 1000000000+ fan are crazy and do not live in this world. They live somewhere else. Think he's great and will win every race.

Nope. 

Kahne is pretty good and have always liked him a bit. Glad he's here now and I think he'll improve alot now. 

haha Good point. I love hating people's teams esp if you are close to that person. hehe It's like going to away games. The best!

Still don't like Tony. Have words for that guy but not here. ha

Used to like Mark (teammate) btu not anymore. Dude needs to retire now and he seems to love himself too much.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

marlow - Martinsville is VERY loud. Esp close to the bottom. Last time I went to Charlotte though I lost my hearing till Fri (five days) I was to close to the bottom and I don't wear earplugs. It was not fun and my ears hurt real bad. Would not recommend it. 

That was priceless. That's what Nascar is about and used to be. They have made it nearly into a sissy sport now. Was glad to see it. And I don't get Clint. There was no way that he wins. Like none but he still thought he could. ppftt


----------



## marlowmanor

Straw Hat Kikos said:
			
		

> FlockenCrazy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't even tolerate 5 time. I jump out of my seat screaming when he wrecks. Lovin' every minute of it. Jr. can't drive, he's there because of dady(they even put him in the top ride). Does anyone like the Bush boys? Better watch out for the Kane boy, he can flat drive and is now in the ride. I hate Hamilin because of my DW. What would we yell about during the race if we liked the same driver? Tony is alot better than he use to be, grew up I think. And who can't like Mark Martin? I think he'll drive till he's 90.
> 
> NASCAR is the only sport!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How can you hate Jimmie?? haha
> 
> Yes, Jr really is not good but I like him cuz he's a teammate. His 1000000000+ fan are crazy and do not live in this world. They live somewhere else. Think he's great and will win every race.
> 
> Nope.
> 
> Kahne is pretty good and have always liked him a bit. Glad he's here now and I think he'll improve alot now.
> 
> haha Good point. I love hating people's teams esp if you are close to that person. hehe It's like going to away games. The best!
> 
> Still don't like Tony. Have words for that guy but not here. ha
> 
> Used to like Mark (teammate) btu not anymore. Dude needs to retire now and he seems to love himself too much.
Click to expand...

If you follow WWE you'll understand this reference. 
DH and I are always saying that Mark Martin is the Rick Flair of Nascar! He won't ever retire! 
Guess you could compare him to Brett Favre too. Keep saying he'll retire then changes his mind!


----------



## marlowmanor

Straw Hat Kikos said:
			
		

> marlow - Martinsville is VERY loud. Esp close to the bottom. Last time I went to Charlotte though I lost my hearing till Fri (five days) I was to close to the bottom and I don't wear earplugs. It was not fun and my ears hurt real bad. Would not recommend it.
> 
> That was priceless. That's what Nascar is about and used to be. They have made it nearly into a sissy sport now. Was glad to see it. And I don't get Clint. There was no way that he wins. Like none but he still thought he could. ppftt


We had to buy earplugs at the race when we went to Charlotte. I had never been to a race so really wasn't sure how loud it would be. We were at the bottom too so that made a difference. I definitely want to go to another race. We just have to find a good one for the kids to be at too. So a race that is short but not too loud either because there is no guarantee I'd be able to keep the earplugs in the kids ears.
I still want to take the kids to a Monster Truck jam too. Missed the one this month but there is one in August. Maybe we can get tickets to that this year.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

> If you follow WWE you'll understand this reference.
> DH and I are always saying that Mark Martin is the Rick Flair of Nascar! He won't ever retire!
> Guess you could compare him to Brett Favre too. Keep saying he'll retire then changes his mind!


I do not follow it but know who he is. I'd compare him to Brett. Dude just doesn't know when to call it quits.


----------



## Southern by choice

Sorry...had to jump in here.... 


5 time can't drive??? R U serious      

yeah ok, I don't really even like NASCAR BUT>>>>>> "5 time" is always in the points lead and  1,2,3,4,5 COUNT EM  5, yes 5 time winner. I'm pretty sure he can drive, and btw- he is a nice guy with good morals and values soooooo  have to like him. 

But yeah I would have to say I really like the old guy! Like you said...who can't like Mark Martin!

At least Jr. isn't a #*%@ like his dad!


----------



## Pearce Pastures

What's NASCAR?


----------



## marlowmanor

Southern by choice said:
			
		

> Sorry...had to jump in here....
> 
> 
> 5 time can't drive??? R U serious
> 
> yeah ok, I don't really even like NASCAR BUT>>>>>> "5 time" is always in the points lead and  1,2,3,4,5 COUNT EM  5, yes 5 time winner. I'm pretty sure he can drive, and btw- he is a nice guy with good morals and values soooooo  have to like him.
> 
> But yeah I would have to say I really like the old guy! Like you said...who can't like Mark Martin!
> 
> At least Jr. isn't a #*%@ like his dad!


Jr ain't bad on the eyes either.  Neither is Kahne or Hamlin! 

No, I don't go by just looks for the drivers I like, but it certainly doesn't hurt if they look good and are good drivers! 

I agree with Southern too. Johnson has some skill on the track and a good heart as well. Not many drivers like that. But a driver is only as good as his crew and equipment too. Without a good crew and eqipment behind them even the best driver would fail.


----------



## marlowmanor

Pearce Pastures said:
			
		

> What's NASCAR?


It's a southern thing!

We like to watch cars go fast in circles!


----------



## Pearce Pastures

marlowmanor said:
			
		

> Pearce Pastures said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's NASCAR?
> 
> 
> 
> It's a southern thing!
> 
> We like to watch cars go fast in circles!
Click to expand...



(I am just teasing by the way----I'd rather watch paint dry though----no really, I would seriously watch paint dry and report on the progress every 20 minutes over having to go watch a race ever again).


----------



## CrazyFlocksters

Southern by choice said:
			
		

> Sorry...had to jump in here....
> 
> 
> 5 time can't drive??? R U serious
> 
> yeah ok, I don't really even like NASCAR BUT>>>>>> "5 time" is always in the points lead and  1,2,3,4,5 COUNT EM  5, yes 5 time winner. I'm pretty sure he can drive, and btw- he is a nice guy with good morals and values soooooo  have to like him.
> 
> But yeah I would have to say I really like the old guy! Like you said...who can't like Mark Martin!
> 
> At least Jr. isn't a #*%@ like his dad!


5 time because he just happens to have the lucky crew chief now. He can drive, if he couldn't, he wouldn't be working for Jeff. Jeff lets him win to make himself look good as an owner.

Morals, Values. WHAT THE %$#^%$&^& DOES THAT HAVE TO DO WITH RACING!!!!!!!!!!!!!! lol


----------



## CrazyFlocksters

Pearce Pastures, are you a Tony fan? LOL


----------



## Pearce Pastures

FlockenCrazy said:
			
		

> Pearce Pastures, are you a Tony fan? LOL


Tony who?


----------



## CrazyFlocksters

He's from Semore, IN


----------



## Pearce Pastures

FlockenCrazy said:
			
		

> He's from Semore, IN


Is this a NASCAR person?


----------



## HankTheTank

Straw Hat Kikos said:
			
		

> Yes, Jr really is not good but I like him cuz he's a teammate. *His 1000000000+ fan are crazy and do not live in this world. They live somewhere else.* Think he's great and will win every race.


 *maniacal laughter*


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Pearce Pastures said:
			
		

> FlockenCrazy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He's from Semore, IN
> 
> 
> 
> Is this a NASCAR person?
Click to expand...

Tony Stewart, yes.  He's a punk though haha


----------



## CrazyFlocksters

I do enjoy watching him crash also.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Me too.  Tell ya who I really like seeing crash. Montoya


----------



## PendergrassRanch

Tony is Drews favorite too. I think NASCAR only has 2 good parts. The crashes and the end.


----------



## CrazyFlocksters

Montoya, does he still race?


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

FlockenCrazy said:
			
		

> Montoya, does he still race?


Define race. 

He's out there but I would hardly call it racing.


----------



## CrazyFlocksters

Southern, you chased me off your site and sent me to Straws, Now look you followed me over, I knew it wasn't going to be long before you chimed in,
 Girl you need to pay attention to that Hamlin as he is going to run all over that 5X soon. And he has good morals too! Hey did you know that fed-ex and
ups where going to consolidate and become one, The future name is going to be FED-UP. This is how Hamlin feels about 5X.

This message sent by FlockenCrazy (DW)


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

FlockenCrazy said:
			
		

> Southern, you chased me off your site and sent me to Straws, Now look you followed me over, I knew it wasn't going to be long before you chimed in,
> Girl you need to pay attention to that Hamlin as he is going to run all over that 5X soon. And he has good morals too! Hey did you know that fed-ex and
> ups where going to consolidate and become one, The future name is going to be FED-UP. This is how Hamlin feels about 5X.
> 
> This message sent by FlockenCrazy (DW)


HAHAH ooooooooohhhhhh man that's good.

Yes I too think Denny is the next Jimmie. I really do. 
Fed-Up is priceless!!


----------



## Symphony

Straw Hat Kikos said:
			
		

> FlockenCrazy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Southern, you chased me off your site and sent me to Straws, Now look you followed me over, I knew it wasn't going to be long before you chimed in,
> Girl you need to pay attention to that Hamlin as he is going to run all over that 5X soon. And he has good morals too! Hey did you know that fed-ex and
> ups where going to consolidate and become one, The future name is going to be FED-UP. This is how Hamlin feels about 5X.
> 
> This message sent by FlockenCrazy (DW)
> 
> 
> 
> HAHAH ooooooooohhhhhh man that's good.
> 
> Yes I too think Denny is the next Jimmie. I really do.
> Fed-Up is priceless!!
Click to expand...

COUGH not, but I'm not a huge Jimmie fan either.  Men that only turn left for hours at a time can get boring.....At least when I piss them off I can always lose them by turning RIGHT.


----------



## Shelly May

This will be great conversation in the near future, Who's driver caused who's driver to crash, spin out, hit the wall and roll, (Ryan Newman) 
is the best Roller and does it often, I believe he has profected it. Jr is already in the lead on this, as in practice last week with the new car 
he caused a big wreck and took out many. The man can't drive, But he sure can sell blue jeans. The new cars????????????, Someone will surely
have an excuse as to why they can't drive.


----------



## goodolboy

Just another reason 5 time can't get six


----------



## Southern by choice

"Fed-UP" ...    good one!

oh and that girl Danica, or whatever her name is... _can she please just go home now_! 
Is nothing sacred?  She can't even drive... or is she there because of some quota that needs to be filled???? Some affirmative action thing maybe???

Trying to run with the big boyz and it ain't workin"


----------



## goodolboy

Yea, but she's easy on the eyes. LOL


----------



## Southern by choice

goodolboy said:
			
		

> Yea, but she's easy on the eyes. LOL


     and


----------



## bonbean01

Give me a rodeo to watch anytime...and as for easy on the eyes...those cowboy are very easy on the eyes


----------



## goodolboy

Shelly May made the comment of Jr. and his blue jeans, so what's good for the goose.....


----------



## Shelly May

I like having Danica in the race, Guys Like JR are always behind her, not that you can see ( you know what threw the metal bumpers).
thats why he can't drive, Yes she is always at the end of the pack, and this causes the leaders problems when they come up on the big wreck because Jr couldn't keep his eye's on the track


----------



## Vickir73

Give me a cowboy in tight jeans on a bull or horse any day over NASCAR - NASCAR a sport ?? really???   WWE (it will always be WWF to me) is more of a sport . . . oh and they are usually half naked and full of muscles so that's even better.  I've enjoyed watching plenty of NASCAR races; however, I'm usually drinking heavily, so I'm sure that helps

Straw,  gonna go get Jack some alfalfa this weekend.  Thanks!!


----------



## jodief100

Hubby used to love NASCAR.  His favorite driver is Mark Martin.  He doesn't watch so much anymore because he hates some of the new rules.  I am a very good wife.  I let him watch the race when my football game is on commercial.  I kind of like Brad Kaslowski (sp?).  

Straw- Kentucky Speedway is about 45 minutes from our place.  You can drop by and visit!


----------



## Symphony

Southern by choice said:
			
		

> goodolboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yea, but she's easy on the eyes. LOL
> 
> 
> 
> and
Click to expand...


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

@Shelly
I agree! Dude is a pro at sliding upside down on the roof now. haha

@Vickir
Nascar is very much a sport. Fake wrestling does nothing for me. ha 
Welcome. Hope he puts some weight on!

@Jodie
hehehe I get that. Football is over Nascar any day. Football is the greatest sport known to man-kind though the Cowgirls suck  
Yes! If I am ever that way I must drop by. Would love to see all your Kikos!

@Symphony & goodolboy
hehehe 


I did some more work outside today with the goat stuff. I also went and got some pictures of the does to update and also of Callie and the bucks. I'm uploading them now and will post in a few minutes.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Let me warn you now. There's going to be a freaking ton of them.

ETA: When are they going to let us upload more than one at a time? haha


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Here they are






Callie and Sis waiting





Now Arianna and Callie





Sis and Arianna





My love!





Big Sis





Arianna's bag. She lifted her leg so you could see. 





Callie





Callie





Sis and Arianna





Again





Callie and a bit of D





Again





DOG!!!





The babies










Hi Callie





D
















These two love each other










Arianna again





Sis

























They love to play










Big Sis





Different angle of the "bigness"





Again





Alana. She wasn't really in the picture mood.





Bucks





Again





Moses










See how big that guy is getting?





Caleb still without scurs. Thank you Moses 





Goofy look of Will





Get that tree!





Got it!





 That's good ol Badger





Him and Caleb. Good LGD there

























Chewing cud I think. Can't see the picture.





Big buck now, eh?


----------



## bonbean01

Love all the photos and can't wait to see their babies!!!  Dogs are beautiful!!!  But Moses...wow...he's grown   and getting more handsome all the time!!!!


----------



## Pearce Pastures

Oh those pics of D and Callie are so sweet!  I don't know which I like best---the one with their legs all entangled while they snooze or the one with their heads together.  You had better submit one of them for POW!


----------



## CocoNUT

Ok...LOVE LOVE LOVE the photos of Callie and D together! You need to get one of those spike-studded collars for Callie! She's so awesome looking! 
And Moses...well...he looks like a STUD! His curls reminded me of those old, bald guys who wear toupes (sp?) that are really obvious! He has gotten much thicker too! He's a handsome one. LOVE the ND bucks too. I"m a sucker for spots! 

Nice photos...keep em coming!


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Coco - That's what I say all the time! I say she needs a big spike collar. hehe

I got some past kidding info on Alana and Sis that I'll post later. Will say it is quite good.


----------



## Symphony

CocoNUT said:
			
		

> Ok...LOVE LOVE LOVE the photos of Callie and D together! You need to get one of those spike-studded collars for Callie! She's so awesome looking!
> And Moses...well...he looks like a STUD! His curls reminded me of those old, bald guys who wear toupes (sp?) that are really obvious! He has gotten much thicker too! He's a handsome one. LOVE the ND bucks too. I"m a sucker for spots!
> 
> Nice photos...keep em coming!


    

Ditto.  Elvis/Moses is looking big.


----------



## CrazyFlocksters

I love the ND Bucks, I love the colors. Callie is full of wisdom in her facial expressions, A dog like that needs a collar with diamond studs on it and maybe some rubies.(NO SPIKES)
how many are bred to the ND bucks? Now those babies I will want to see, that long soft looking hair with great colors. Wait a minute for a split second there I almost started liking
goats. I don't like goats, I love sheep not goats straw quit, no more pictures. Well a few up coming kid pictures won't hurt  Really they all look great

Shelly May


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Some past info on Sis and Alana. I asked the breeder of them for more kidding info on them the other day and she got back to me today. She said her computer had crashed a while back ago and she's still getting things back  together. She did give me the info she had on paper and some info she got back. Also Arianna has a new brother and sister. 



> Alana kidding record - She has kidded three times but here are records for only two
> 
> 2nd kidding
> 3/5/11
> Two bucks, one doe
> Birth weights: 10.5, 11.5, 8 pounds
> 5/2/11 weights: 37, 33, 27.5 pounds
> 5/26/11 weights: 66, 42, 35 pounds
> 
> 3rd kidding
> 3/7/12
> Three does
> Birth weights: 9.5, 9, 9 pounds
> 5/12/12 weights: 30, 30, 30





> Sis kidding record - She too has kidded three times
> 
> 1st kidding
> 3/25/10
> Two bucks
> Birth weights: 8, 8 pounds
> other info N/A
> 
> 2nd kidding
> 3/8/11
> One buck
> Birth weight: 10 pounds
> 5/2/11 weight: 41
> 5/26/12 weight: 51
> 
> 3rd kidding
> 3/11/12
> One buck, one doe
> Birth weights: 10, 9 pounds
> 5/12/12 weights: 35, 26 pounds
> 7/28/12 weights: 54, 34 pounds
> 12/12/12 weights 72, 66 pounds


All have very good birth weights and nice wean weights. Sis has one more single and she goes though. Alana has had three every time though it only shows two kiddings. She has always weaned more than here body weight.  Sis weans decent weights too and that one buck she had weaned very nicely.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

FlockenCrazy said:
			
		

> I love the ND Bucks, I love the colors. Callie is full of wisdom in her facial expressions, A dog like that needs a collar with diamond studs on it and maybe some rubies.(NO SPIKES)
> how many are bred to the ND bucks? Now those babies I will want to see, that long soft looking hair with great colors. Wait a minute for a split second there I almost started liking
> goats. I don't like goats, I love sheep not goats straw quit, no more pictures. Well a few up coming kid pictures won't hurt  Really they all look great


Ah but the spikes would be cool! 

None of the does are bred to the Nigerians. All the Kiko does are bred to Moses, my Kiko buck. The Nigerian bucks are used for the Nigerian does. And I'll get kid pictures up when they kid soon. Can't wait to see what they look like.

You know you like goats. You can be, as we have been putting it here on the forum, "well rounded" I was a goat guy ONLY but now have come around a bit to sheep. We've got several here and I'm a huge Romney fan. So jump on the goat bandwagon! Goats are great. haha

Thanks.  Moses is getting bigger and the does are all looking good.


----------



## Bridgemoof

Aw those pictures put a smile on my face after a long, hard day.  Somebody really wuvs their LGDs 

My favorite picture though is Alana lifting her leg so you can see her udder.   Sis is looking pretty big, when is she due? I've just got to get a picture of #26. You won't believe how huge she's gotten!


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Bridgemoof said:
			
		

> Aw those pictures put a smile on my face after a long, hard day.  Somebody really wuvs their LGDs
> 
> My favorite picture though is Alana lifting her leg so you can see her udder.   Sis is looking pretty big, when is she due? I've just got to get a picture of #26. You won't believe how huge she's gotten!


Good. I'm glad.  You sure had a rough day. 

Yup. Couldn't live without my Callie.  Or Badger. He's one helluva dog. Oh and D. I like him too 

Yes she's so funny. She still hates when someone messes with her udder though. :/  Both Sis and Arianna are due Feb 10th. Then Katie is due Feb 12th and Alana is due March 5th.

Yes I want to see her.


----------



## Symphony

I want to see a Callie and D baby.


----------



## stitchcounting

ahaha ! Love Caleb's lil curl ! and WOWZZ shes really pregss.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

As much as I think it would be cool too, I will not let D breed Cal. At 18-24 months sometime I will more than likely find an Anatolian stud and breed him to her. She's a great dog and would be very good for breeding. I wouldn't breed her if she was not up to par of what an Anatolian should be but thus far she is perfect.


----------



## Southern by choice

D and Callie would have the smartest pups ever!  ,,, and be love babies to boot!


----------



## Symphony

Southern by choice said:
			
		

> D and Callie would have the smartest pups ever!  ,,, and be love babies to boot!


Yes, they would. I maybe in the dog house soon, maybe I can stay with your dogs Straw.:/


----------



## Shelly May

No straw been there done that, we had a couple of pet goats once, my daughter was home alone one day and heard this loud noise up on the roof of the house. She was scared to death (15 yrs old) the inside dogs were going nuts (barking)  after a long while she finally decided to go out and investigate, only to find the goat up on the roof. ( we live in a Berm House)  Funny it was but we don't need the goat tearing up the shingles. Another time we were stretching new fencing (tractor and fences stretch equipment attached) and the bleeping goat jumped up on the seat of the tractor and started pushing levers and all the tension on the fences was let loose  Goats on the roof and now operating the farm equipment, DH said it was time for the goats to go. 

PS yes keep callie true to the breed and breed her to her own kind


----------



## Southern by choice

Goats are pretty smart and sometimes annoying. 

I tease about the pups... I guess I am a breeder snob too!  

Hard to find an Anatolian Male that she isn't related to though. :/  And then the stud fees    and no way that baby girl is getting left anywhere!


----------



## Shelly May

I knew you were just kidding, D has his own girl friend? Right. You might be able to trade the pick of the litter in return for the stud fee? But your right I wouldn't let my dog leave my property. Thats a hard one!!!!


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Sorry for you guys' bad experience with goats. I think you had a bad batch.  Some goats are just BAD BAD goats and I think you guys got those ones. 

Yep, if I do breed her she will be bred to another Anatolian. I'm not a fan of mutts myself or mixed breeds that now have these snazzy names. Though I don't mind mixed LGD breeds but if I have anything to do with it I'll keep mine LGD's pure to the breed they are.


----------



## marlowmanor

I always have to laugh when people mention the trouble their goats get into. Escaping, getting into things they aren't supposed to, etc. I've not had any problems with mine. They stay in their fence. even though it's not perfect and behave themselves. They are nice and healthy too. They do however do the walking in front of you and in your way when you are trying to tote hay or food to them.  They also like to holler at us if they see us outside or even at the door. They think anytime we come outside we have something for them!  I don't recall ever having escape issues with any of the goats I was raised around either.  Maybe I've just had good goats!


----------



## greenbean

I got behind on reading everyone's journal, so I missed your pictures yesterday!

I looove your dogs and goats!  I have to say, colorwise though, the bucks are my favorite.  I love the curls on the one whose name I can't remember at the moment!  Can't wait to see pictures of the kids.


----------



## Shelly May

No really the goat where alot of fun, the two we had were bottle raised does, they would follow you around like dogs, and very smart, the one was I'm sure just trying to figure away into the house (roof) to be with people, And I really did laugh when the tension was let out of the fencing, Don't let DH know that tho, they were alot of fun always getting into something and looking at you like WHAT I am just entertaining myself, they made me laugh many of times, Naughty goats. seems like they had hoof issues more then they should of, and we couldn't let the sheep catch or pick up these problems, so I agreed it was time for them to go.


----------



## jodief100

Your does have some great stats, what was the management they were raised in?  Moses is looking very nice.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

jodief100 said:
			
		

> Your does have some great stats, what was the management they were raised in?  Moses is looking very nice.


I believe the IKGA defines it as a 4 but not sure. I couldn't find it on their site to double check. But basically they were raised on large pasture and some woods. The lady has 50 or so total goats, Boer and Kikos. She feeds one scoop of goat feed per ten goats in a central feeder.


----------



## Queen Mum

Nice pics of all the family!  When are the girls due?


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Queen Mum said:
			
		

> Nice pics of all the family!  When are the girls due?


Thanks QM! Arianna and Sis are due on Feb 10th and Alana is due March 5th.


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=)

Oh My Gosh.

Moses is so freakin' adorable.
So is Will and Caleb.

They all look like a bunch of Nigerian dwarf-y bucks <3
And Moses NOW looks good with his hairdo.  It seems to have thinned out a bit <3


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

It's snowing. Alot.


----------



## goodolboy

I'd take snow over this 1/4" of ice anytime. It has I-65 shut down for over 60 miles.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

It stopped and now it going again. I went out to care for my goats and dogs and realized it's not snow, it's more like little ice balls. Like hail but looks like snow and alot smaller. It's not too bad out actually; only 25 it says. Aniamls are all doign fine as you would expect and the dogs don't seem to mind it. Doing their normal dog stuff.


----------



## bonbean01

Looks like you got the ice pellets that were forecast for us...although who knows what's up here with weather...temps still dropping and more rain :/


----------



## Shelly May

Straw, we not only had the ice and bad roads, but like I was telling southern, I hate breaking the ice and freezing to death, but then the LGD dogs come up to you for some attention and you realize they have SKUNK ODOR all over them, and they have now rubbed all up against you.  I use milk in my coffee in the morning and that smell made my stomach feel like the milk was curdling inside me GAG  , and now we have to drive to work at a speed of 10 MPH, Gag Gag Gag.  Maybe they are too smart, as this would be a great defence tatic against coyotes, Please excuse me while I go find a cloths pin for my Nose


PS want to trade shoes


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

It's alot warmer today. It doesn't even feel cold out. Yesterday it sleeted all day. It was a rather hard sleet and it just never let up so of course you look outside and it looks like a little bit of snow that covers everything. Nope. It's a thin layer of ice that covers everything! I had to go out for a bit in it yesterday and when I took of my coat it had a layer of ice one it too. haha
But today is warmer; it's all melting and I was able to bust all the ice, not just the middle part, in the buckets and waterers so they actually have a bucket of water now instead of ice on the sides and ice chunks.

 I've never smelled skunk up close (only dead ones on the roads) and I really don't want to. I REALLY hope we don't have skunks praying the dogs here. That would suck. haha Do you know a de-skunking recipe? I know of one but have no idea how well it works.


----------



## bonbean01

Glad to hear it is getting warmer and melting ice 

Had a dog in Canada that never learned to not go after skunks and I unkowingly for a time had a compost heap of everything in it at the back of one of our lots...was attracting skunks and bears...after my dog Toby got his third bad skunk spray in the face I figured it out...duh...

Got the expensive stuff from the vet to bathe him in...didn't do much...people told me to bathe him in tomato juice...didn't do much....then an old timer said...get the cheapest brands of tomato pasta sauce...the thickest they sell...do NOT wet your dog...just smear lots of that sauce on him while dry...wait about half an hour with it on him...distract him or he'll lick it off...then when it is getting crusty dry...give him a long good bath with your regular dog shampoo and rinse quite a few times...and that worked like a charm   Lots of clean up around the bathtub...since dogs do shake themselves at worst possible time...but that was okay...stink was gone.

Vet said he'd get his eyesight back within 3 days...full force blast of skunk in the eyes makes them blind for a few days...and vet was right...soon had a nice smelling dog who could see.


----------



## CocoNUT

No Straw-capades this morning? That would be fun to watch! 
De-skunking recipes? I've heard of tomato juice, lemon juice. Not sure that either works. BUT...I do know the vets office has some wash stuff that's supposed to work well. The spray is a protein spray...oily...so pretty sure plain soap and water don't work. But it's hard to get out of a dog's face...if you wash it. Good luck! Maybe it's just Moses...sharing his smell with his buddies?


----------



## Southern by choice

Knowing Straw he'd just think the skunk smell was _"MANLY"_...


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos




----------



## CocoNUT

You mean he doesn't rub himself up against Moses everytime he has a "hot date" or goes into town?!


----------



## bonbean01

Eau de la Moses cologne 

Guess that would be manly enough to offset the pantyhose, eh?


----------



## Pearce Pastures

Oh we have had a lot of experience with skunked dog here   I have a theory about why this Halle has gotten doused over a dozen times.  We had a cat, Angus, who was the best cat I have ever owned or met.  Kind of acted like a dog really.  He was black and white, and was great friends with Halle who loved to cuddle up with him.  Pretty sure she thought the skunks were Angus.

Tomato does not work, but we do have a wash that worked pretty well (it does not take it out completely but close).  Make a bath of several bottles of hydrogen peroxide, baking soda and a few pumps of softsoap or dawn.  Douse the dog and rub the mix in over and over.  It did bleach out her fur after having it done so many time (turned a little reddish brown instead of jet black) but she didn't smell.  


So are Mo's kids the ones that are due in two weeks?


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Everyone has a de-skunking recipe. lol I've never had to use one but found one on this site a while back ago. (btw good site and good Kiko people there) http://www.mjironwateracres.com/ourdogs.htm at the bottom of the page

Yep Mo's kids are due in just a few weeks. Sis and Arianna are both due Feb 10th and of course Mo is the dad. Can't wait. 

And no ya'll, I do not use Moses' man smell. lol I think he'd be mad if I took it from him and used it.


----------



## CocoNUT

Well just explain to him how all the 'ladies' LOVE it...and he's helping you out! Reassure him you're not trying to steal HIS ladies...and all will be good, I'm Sure! Don't you guys have a 'bro code' or something like that?


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Bro code. 

I don't think he'd really care if I explained it to him but I think I'll leave him to his own manly scent. haha

As a side thing; on this computer my avatar is Moses but on the other one it's Callie still. ha


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=)

CocoNUT said:
			
		

> Well just explain to him how all the 'ladies' LOVE it...and he's helping you out! Reassure him you're not trying to steal HIS ladies...and all will be good, I'm Sure! Don't you guys have a 'bro code' or something like that?


LOL! Explain about how even though their 2 different SPECIES, its a commonly, uh, 'loved' smell. xD.
CocoNUT, I wouldn't be surprised if Mose and Straw have their own LANGUAGE


----------



## Vickir73

ICE??? SNOW??? We were putting up the new fence this weekend in shorts and short sleeves.  In fact, our dumba***es got sunburned.  I think it either hit 80 or got pretty close to it.  I would never get anything done if it was that cold here.


----------



## Shelly May

I was needing a vacation, Maybe Texas


----------



## RemudaOne

Yup, 80s and sunny yesterday and a low here this morning of 66. It crazy, right now although its cloudy and windy, it's 72. Looks like a shot at some rain and rough weather tonight and tomorrow though.


----------



## Southern by choice

RemudaOne said:
			
		

> Yup, 80s and sunny yesterday and a low here this morning of 66. It crazy, right now although its cloudy and windy, it's 72. Looks like a shot at some rain and rough weather tonight and tomorrow though.


Bumping in here Remuda.... STOP IT!!!     it's cold here and I'm


----------



## Vickir73

y'all should come on down - I've got room and with the new fence, you can bring everyone!!  We are SUPPOSED to get bad rain tomorrow night, but I've learned not to take what the weathermen say to heart.  For the most part, I stick my head out of the door and whatever the weather is at that time, well, that's how I dress - 'course there's always the disclaimer that if you don't like the weather down here, wait 5 minutes and it will change   We do still need the rain tho.  I'm hoping to get a better summer than last year as far as rain fall goes - although the drought did wonder for the pecan trees - the pecans this year are FABULOUS!!


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

That's all ice. I's not snow but a layer of ice that covered the ground everywhere. It sleeted all day and that's the end product and they end product of that is MUD. Again. :/ I'd rather have the ice.


----------



## Remuda1

Gross!  LOL, take a look at the difference in my small paddock from this time last year....

Last year on 1/29






This year...






The drought has KILLED us.  I would welcome ANY kind of precipitation right now.  Although, just in the last couple of days with the temps warmer and the last good rain we got, you can actually see some green trying to show up out there.  I hope it warms up for y'all soon though .  Chores are no fun in crappy weather!


----------



## Vickir73

I'll pray for more rain for y'all.


----------



## RemudaOne

Rain bypassed to the north..... 

Straw have y'all thawed out any?


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Yep. 70 today


----------



## bonbean01

70 here too...with 100 percent chance of severe thunderstorms after midnight...straight line winds, tornadoes, heavy rain and hail 

Light to moderate rain right now or I'd be out there enjoying this warm spell.

Tornado watches in Arkansas already...really hope that goes away without anyone in harm's way


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Bad storms for this area tomorrow night. Thanks bon


----------



## bonbean01

I'll just try to head them off away from you...might need me a bigger fan though


----------



## Bridgemoof

We're supposed to get the bad weather tomorrow too. One nice day this month! But now we're back to the icky mud, right Straw?


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Yes, more MUD. I hate mud. It's actually most dry everywhere now and of course it's gonna rain tomorrow. :/ But I sure hope it's nice during kidding. Getting close.


----------



## Symphony

I think Straw wants to live in a nice big dry lot, with no mud.


----------



## Southern by choice




----------



## 20kidsonhill

I just looked through your pics on page 107.  They are looking great. Hope your girls have lots of healthy babies for you.


----------



## jodief100

Thunderstorms here too.  Then snow tomorrow.  Hoep you dry out!


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=)

Straw Hat Kikos said:
			
		

> Yep. 70 today


SEVENTY?
IN FEBRUARY???

Feb. is meant for cold.

Like -50!!!

How come you get 70 and we get -50?!?!?!?! 

Just UNFAIR!!!


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

@ Symphony
Sure as long as there's no mud! 

@20kids
Thank you. Not long now, due on Feb 10th for Sis and Arianna but could kid in as little as 5 days. I hope they go to 150 though. I don't really want day 145 kids. I'll be putting up pictures on here and letting all know litter size and birth weights and everything. I'm exited! I am even more excited about weaning though. I'm really hoping for good stats. 

@jodie
Was storms here last night. Well I think it was a stom. I don't really check the weather and don't trust weather people. They lie too much. But I know the wind was crazy and the rain was insane to a little bit at least. And it must not have rained alot because it's not too wet out there.

@CBL
It's wonderful out there now. It's like 45-50 I would guess. Sunny too


----------



## CocoNUT

what do you mean it's NICE out there?! Did you send ALL of your wind up here already?! Thanks...really...thanks! I need another nearly 3-hour commute home today because of people not knowing how to drive in wind/rain! 

How're the ladies looking? Big and round?! You taking them for walks?


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Yep.  Wonderful out there today. So ya'll have the nasty weather now? I hope it's nice for kidding. 

Yep. Alana (she's 3 weeks behind) is getting a larger udder and she is getting bigger. I sat with them for a while today. Just talking to them and saying hi and they all look really good. Arianna looks like she is sick of this and told me she wants to drop em on the ground and be done with this whole thing. I told her she needs to raise them up to be big and strong and reluctantly she agreed. Sis is freaking WIDE. Poeple keep saying we need a sign that says "Wide Load" and put it on her.  She was standing there the other day and went to scratch her neck with he back foot. Well she bout fell over and put that foot down fast! haha SHe's huge. So all three are looking good. I really can't wait.


----------



## Bridgemoof

It's getting so close Straw! Do you think yours will kid before my #26?


----------



## CocoNUT

Oh that scratching scene would've been SO funny to watch! At least she saved herself the HUMILIATION. Maybe you should video it...post it on youtube!


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

At this point I think #26 is holding out for next kidding season. 

It was very funny. She was like, "Oh yep. I didn't really need to scratch. I'm all good."


----------



## bonbean01

Really excited for you and Southern....baby goaties before too long


----------



## Southern by choice

Straw Hat Kikos said:
			
		

> It was very funny. She was like, "Oh yep. I didn't really need to scratch. I'm all good."


It was FUNNY! Sis looked hilarious.

Sis gave me away... I snuck up and Callie and D were out hard... sound asleep, I was staring at my baby boy, he was positioned on his back with his head resting on the playhouse like a pillow, angled upwards. If he opened his eyes he'd be looking right at me. Callie was 3 ft away sleeping by the fence. They were out hard, I was there for 10 minutes. Sis comes walking over and made a slight noise. D opens his eyes... and there was mommy... he just kept staring and smiling- yes "D" smiles, Callie kept sleeping. Then I mouthed I LOVE YOU. D leaps into the air to see me, which woke callie and she turned so fast teeth barred . Good thing my face wasn't_ in_ the fencing. She never saw who it was... she realized when she was about 3" from my face that it was me, and gave a kiss instead. Whew... better to let sleeping dogs lie.

I know Straw is excited but I have to say I am more excited about his goats then my own for some weird reason.


----------



## bonbean01

Poor doggies were probably tired after last night's storms.  I once came in here from outside on a hot day and for some reason Crazy Maizey didn't hear me and when she did...came flying out of her bed leaping for my throat...I yelled...Maizey it's me...she stopped mid air and dropped...geesh...feel sorry for any intruder that comes in here.  And yes, wonder if this is the reason they say to leave sleeping dogs lie ??


----------



## Symphony

You have trained LGD's and you walked in while they slept and got that close...Are you nutz!  We need to contact Southern's hubby to make sure she stops this stuff.  Silly lady.


----------



## CocoNUT

Bon...I'm going to guess that IS why they say that! 
My grandpa had an old german shepard dog that had these CRAZY running dreams. Grandpa wouldn't let me go anywhere NEAR him while he was sleeping...he wasn't a very nice dog awake...I could only imagine what he would've done if I'd woken him up!


----------



## Southern by choice

As crashed as they were... one little sound from the goat and geesh! Good to know though. My baby of course saw mommy when he opened his eyes! He loves his mommy!

Callie has now started to do the bunny puppy too!  She is my baby girl, and so she thinks she now has to compete with D for mommy. 

edited cause I cannot spell!


----------



## CocoNUT

ok Southern...now that you've said that...you KNOW we need photos of the two of them doing their bunny poses! Together would be even MORE awesome!


----------



## Southern by choice

keep trying to, it's not easy to do.


----------



## jodief100

I really can't wait until your kids are born.  We can compare notes.  Even though you cheat and feed grain to your kikos!  

Now get your Sick-Faker butt out of bed and go help Southern!


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

haha I have no pasture for them!! Just the bare woods. 

And yes, I know. I can't wait. I still think that I will let them be dam raised only and I don't really want to creep feed them. I think the only feed they will get, until weaned, is what they can steal from their mammas.


----------



## Southern by choice

That's ok... I will sneak them something 

oh, I know why Straw is saying that... Callie is getting flippin ridiculously food aggressive again... she'd probably kill a kid if it had a bowl and Callie thought there was food in it!

I had to really come down hard on her the other day... so hard cause she is such a baby when she gets scolded... you'd think it was the end of the world. She hates it if we are disappointed in her.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

No! Don't! haha That will taint their ADG and their stats if they are fed feed and if I do decide to do that buck test I for sure don't want to be giving them feed as they will have none on the test and that would mess them up.


----------



## Southern by choice

i edited my post!


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Southern by choice said:
			
		

> That's ok... I will sneak them something
> 
> oh, I know why Straw is saying that... Callie is getting flippin ridiculously food aggressive again... she'd probably kill a kid if it had a bowl and Callie thought there was food in it!
> 
> I had to really come down hard on her the other day... so hard cause she is such a baby when she gets scolded... you'd think it was the end of the world. She hates it if we are disappointed in her.


Cal knows the difference between goat and dog food. She lays down by the goats feet when they eat their feed and she's guard her food. Yep she's been bad about the feel lately but I've just been taking it out when I'm done with the goats and she's not being crazy or dumb though she's olso not eating.  But she'll get hungry enough that she'll want to eat and not guard it. Crazy dog.


----------



## Southern by choice

Big luvvy. I want to bring her and "D" in. But it's adrk now.... they won't want to be in.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Today is Weigh Day. Time to go weigh the goats. Be back later


----------



## bonbean01

Don't forget your camera!


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Well I did get some pictures but no really of the goats. A few of the dogs but I'm not uploading them right now. haha

But all the goats had good weights. I did not weight the pregnant goats (well in late pregnancy of course). 

Moses gained 8 pounds this month and had a .258 ADG
Caleb gained 5 pounds which is good. I think I'm going to get him cut and eat him here soon.
Coke stayed the same which stinks because she needs to drop some weight.
Heidi gained a few pounds which is good I guess.
Milly gained 5 pounds which is real good.
Will gained 3 pounds. Wish he gained like 5 but that's fine.
C1 stayed the same which is kinda weird. Still 27 pounds. She really doesn't get much food though and should get more.


----------



## Pearce Pastures

Not bad gains.  I still think C1 should come live in Indiana.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Yeah I'm pretty happy about the gains really. I knew Moses would be gaining alot. He was really gaining butt hen rut hit then shortly after his eye issue. That took several months out of him between the two and he gained nothing. You can see him getting bigger these last few months and has been gaining about 5 a month and now 8, so I'm pretty happy with him.

Than for the rest, all very nice weights. Proud of them.


----------



## Pearce Pastures

I didn't hear no on the C1 shipping to Indiana so I am going to assume she is in the mail, right?


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Ask Southern. lol

ETA: I actually really like the little girl. She is so funny and is as cute as anything. She's a baby.


----------



## Southern by choice

Straw Hat Kikos said:
			
		

> Milly gained 5 pounds which is real good.
> Will gained 3 pounds. Wish he gained like 5 but that's fine.
> C1 stayed the same which is kinda weird. Still 27 pounds. She really doesn't get much food though and should get more.


Millie is looking great. Will is fine, one really handsome dude.

C-1.... she is so darling...what a baby!!! She looks fat though... REALLY -she does!

She is for sale! ... I think   If I had a reallllll trustworthy buyer


----------



## Southern by choice

So Straw..who picked the Ravens in the Superbowl...before the playoffs ever began?  Oh yeah, that's right....

MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  


:bun :bun :bun :bun :bun  :bun :bun :bun :bun :bun

Too bad I fell asleep and couldn't rub it in!  But I heard you were whining and crying and carrying on! 

LOSER!


----------



## Pearce Pastures




----------



## marlowmanor

Pearce Pastures said:
			
		

>


X2

Well I was quite disappointed in the lack of actual commercial ads during the Superbowl. Only about 6-8 commercials were actually ads, most of the commercials were movie previews and previews for shows on the station. Very disappointing! :/

DH was all about watching the Superbowl. Then ended up sleeping through it. He laid on the couch watching the first hour and fell asleep (which he denies, but he was snoring). Then went and laid down with the boys at their bedtime to get them to sleep, fell asleep in there and I didn't get him up till after the Superbowl was over.  So he missed the whole game!


----------



## bonbean01

I have a sister in law that is majorly into football and the superbowl...I believe whe is still wailing and crying :/


----------



## Southern by choice

Aww he is still  ....


----------



## CocoNUT




----------



## BrownSheep

Poor Straw


----------



## jodief100




----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Congrats Southern for picking the Ravens right at the start of the playoffs. VERY well done there. I myself never saw them getting there.

But as for the game. Not getting into it. I'm trying to let it go and not even think about it. I really could care less who won and would have rather the Ravens win because I actually like the Ravens, don't love by any means, but like, and I really do not like SF at all, but I have been a real big Kap fan since his days in college when nobody in this world knew his name so of course I have to root for the guy. I rooted for him as the back-up and when he got to be starter this year, I missed ONE of his games. That's it. Big fan. So that's why I wanted SF to win.

But boy that call. Well, no call. I see you not calling that on 1st or 2nd down that late and maybe you don't call it on 3rd because you don't want to alter the game. You let them play and let the players decide, but NEVER do you not call that on 4th down at the end of the game in the Super Bowl!! And don't call pass-interference then. That puts them at the one and 1st down, so instead call it defensive holding and redo 4th down and half the distance to the goal. That doesn't screw the Ravens, really doesn't alter the game. It would have been a fair call and if the Ravens were that much better then they stop them one more time. YOU HAVE TO CALL HOLDING!!!!

But anyways. As I posted on Jodie's journal today, got the kidding stalls up and good and the Kiko does are ready for kidding. Tomorrow I have to give Alana her CDT as she's a months away now. Tomorrow I will make Katie's kidding stall because she could pop any day now too. So close to baby goats!


----------



## Pearce Pastures

I have to agree-I really didn't care much which team won but that no call was sketchy.

So when are you starting a kidding thread?


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Not doing one. I'll keep it here as I keep all my stuff here. I should put my mineral feeder out there though and I already put my hay feeder out there but I don't want to have a million threads out there. Ima just gonna keep my kidding stuff right here.


----------



## Southern by choice

Thanks for putting up the stall for Katie! I appreciate it. 

As you know straw.. I am a Giants girl through and through!... but my favorite game of the year is always Ravens/Steelers... I never care who wins its just always an awesome game so that's why I picked the Ravens! 


When "D" went for a car ride tonight Callie started howling for him. It was so funny! Silly dog! Maybe she wants to go for a car ride too!


----------



## Symphony

Since I'm a Fantasy Sports Junkie I've made my Nascar selection and thought Straw would be interested.

1. Jimmie Johnson
2. Carl Edwards
3. Kasey Kahne
4. Sam Hornish Jr
5. Jeff Gordon

This is at ESPN Stock Car Challenge


----------



## goodolboy

Where did Sam come from?


----------



## Symphony

Pearce Pastures said:
			
		

> I have to agree-I really didn't care much which team won but that no call was sketchy.
> 
> So when are you starting a kidding thread?


Yes, it should of been called.  SF really didn't get a fair shake on that one.


----------



## Symphony

goodolboy said:
			
		

> Where did Sam come from?


There's a salary cap.


----------



## goodolboy

I guess he'll help with that


----------



## Symphony

goodolboy said:
			
		

> I guess he'll help with that


 You made me question myself so I changed things up.  Took out Kahne for Ambrose and took out Hornish for Paul Menard.


----------



## goodolboy

I liked it better the first way


----------



## goodolboy

What about trading Sam for Markus


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Me too. I like the first better.

So you play Fantasy sports? Me too. All of them. I play all the espn Uber games. All of them! lol I still haven't made my selections for this yet.

The only Fantasy leagues I play is football though, which I might add, I won this year. hehehe


----------



## goodolboy

I don't know anything about Fantasy sports. Never thought I had the time.


----------



## Symphony

Don't really need much time.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

With all these "mini-games" it takes less than 5 minutes and most of the time only once a week. Very easy and takes no time and it's fun. You should try it.

ETA: @goodolboy - You will spend more time today on BYH's then it would for you to play all the espn mini-games for a week. It's easy to play (harder to be good though) and it takes no time really.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Well Katie has her kidding stall all ready for her to pop out some kids and I just gave Alana her CDT. Everybody is good and ready now. I have a strange feeling that at least Sis and maybe Arianna too kid on Thursday, so tomorrow. I don't know why. I also think twins in Arianna and triplets in Sis even though twins would be the safe bet. I don't see either of them singling and I'd be more than disappointed if the did and in Sis' case that would be her second so she'd be leaving if she did. But she won't.


----------



## Vickir73

I have lots of fantasies about football players . . . does that count???


----------



## Symphony

Vickir73 said:
			
		

> I have lots of fantasies about football players . . . does that count???


----------



## Pearce Pastures




----------



## Ownedby3alpacas

Vickir73 said:
			
		

> I have lots of fantasies about football players . . . does that count???


----------



## Tmaxson

Any signs of kids today?


----------



## Symphony

Tmaxson said:
			
		

> Any signs of kids today?


Yeah, all Straw has to do is turn his head and look towards Southern's place and there's kids everywhere and all kinds, .


----------



## Tmaxson

Symphony said:
			
		

> Tmaxson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any signs of kids today?
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, all Straw has to do is turn his head and look towards Southern's place and there's kids everywhere and all kinds, .
Click to expand...


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

I had said I think someone kids today but not so sure. Udders are normal and so is everything else.  Nobodies acting different and all is in order. Maybe not today. Sis is freaking HUGE though and Arianna is big but not as big. Oh and Alana is getting a much bigger bag. Hers is really starting to fill now. They of course are sleeping in the kidding stalls so their is pee and poo in there but that's fine. Thankfully the weather is good and nice so kidding shouldn't be to hard. Just playing the waiting game now...


----------



## Shelly May

We will wait with you!!!!!


----------



## marlowmanor

Straw Hat Kikos said:
			
		

> I had said I think someone kids today but not so sure. Udders are normal and so is everything else.  Nobodies acting different and all is in order. Maybe not today. Sis is freaking HUGE though and Arianna is big but not as big. Oh and Alana is getting a much bigger bag. Hers is really starting to fill now. They of course are sleeping in the kidding stalls so their is pee and poo in there but that's fine. Thankfully the weather is good and nice so kidding shouldn't be to hard. Just playing the waiting game now...


it's in the 40s today vs the high 60s we've had the past 2 days. That's not good weather!  They should have kidded in the almost 70 degree weather we had the last couple days, now that was good weather! 

Waiting on kids with you!


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

40's os quite fine with me. It's Feb so I would expect it to be a bit colder, just glad it's not 20's or 30's or even colder than that.

But kidding in that weather would have been nice for sure.

Just went out and checked them. Everyone's normal and their were all eating hay.


----------



## Symphony

So which one's your favorite driver again Straw.  I know most nascar fans have favs.  I already have an idea of your favorite Goats, lol.


----------



## CrazyFlocksters

5 time, remember


----------



## Southern by choice

since Straw isn't here and won't be... I figured I'd tell yall that my DD went to check on everyone for lockdown. 
Sis is in the kidding stall.... and my DD went to check her ligs... Sis stood there and let her... SIS DOES NOT DO THIS>>>EVER!

So... straw might be right. sis may go! 


Figures too. I am deathly sick right now.. head, throat, sinuses, joints, fever.  Oh well Straw's philosophy is let them go on their own...so I guess I will....  





not really- you know I'll be out there!  It is rainy and getting colder...


----------



## Pearce Pastures

YAY on the possible baby news but BOO on the sickness.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Yepper. jj is my favorite driver. Mr. 5 Time!

Yeah I don't feel ligs but she is looking and acting normal when I went out there. She was letting me pet her and talk to her but she always lets me do that but if she was letting others that may be a sign because she doesn't really do that. And she's still with Arianna because Alana is a brat and is kicking her out into the rain so Sis and Arianna are locked up together in the one stall. Hopefully I will go out in the morning and see three baby kids running and flinging their legs into the air! 

btw it's raining and a bit cold so I'm thinking that she knows that and will of course make it tonight. We shall see I guess...


----------



## Symphony

Straw Hat Kikos said:
			
		

> Yepper. jj is my favorite driver. Mr. 5 Time!
> 
> Yeah I don't feel ligs but she is looking and acting normal when I went out there. She was letting me pet her and talk to her but she always lets me do that but if she was letting others that may be a sign because she doesn't really do that. And she's still with Arianna because Alana is a brat and is kicking her out into the rain so Sis and Arianna are locked up together in the one stall. Hopefully I will go out in the morning and see three baby kids running and flinging their legs into the air!
> 
> btw it's raining and a bit cold so I'm thinking that she knows that and will of course make it tonight. We shall see I guess...


I'm hoping for each to have twins or more.


----------



## bonbean01

Southern...you are sick again?  We need to make a sicko club 

Hoping for lots of healthy babies soon!!!!


----------



## CocoNUT

So...since I'm up at this hour...what's the verdict? Any kidos?


----------



## Remuda1

CocoNUT said:
			
		

> So...since I'm up at this hour...what's the verdict? Any kidos?


X2, I hope so


----------



## Bridgemoof

X3, me three!


----------



## Symphony

X4


----------



## goodolboy

X5, dang I hate X5


----------



## Southern by choice




----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Nope. No kids yet. That all look normal and nothing out of order. Alana is being a total jerk though. I had to smack her on her nose pretty good. She keeps hitting the other girls and making them run around.


----------



## bonbean01

Well Alana is probably feeling fat and preggo and getting tired of it.  Reminds me of when my usually very sweet tempered daughter lived in South Korea and was overdue and not sleeping due to restless legs jumping around when she tried to sleep...baby probably pinching a nerve since it went away after she was born.

When her Korean doctor was giving her old fashioned, somewhat bizarre things to do while she was overdue and it annoyed her....she told him...I am a foreigner, I am very, very pregnant and you really do not want to mess with me at all 

When I was in Switzerland awaiting the second grandchild and there to take care of Anna and give my daughter moral support...and with her husband, cleaning and cooking support too...we were playing cards one night and he and I were making sure she didn't make the score and win the game...again...she says...I'm overdue...I'm very, very pregnant and you'd both best watch your step...cracked us up 

Cracked her up too...and voila...first contraction happened...so Straw...go out there and make Alana laugh...she needs it...she is feeling very, very pregnant


----------



## Southern by choice

No Alana's not due til March. It is sis and ari due now and Alana is always a brat! Beautiful but a real brat!

Bon- with one of mine (8th one) I was p/o cause the leaves needed raking and so I was doing it and not happy about it... couldn't understand how DH couldn't see they needed done ( yep- crazy pregnant woman) told him I don't feel good, I'm goonna go lie down. Then he thought he'd pack up all the kids and take the trash to the transfer station... (crazy pregnant woman again) I am yelling at him that I can't believe he would leave me when I don't feel right. Thank God I was a grouchy, crazy, preggo woman.... 5 minutes later my water broke and a few minutes after that HE delivered our 8th child!


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Alana better not start kidding! She's due March 5th.


----------



## Shelly May

Sis and Ari, ok your two against mine, Buttons and Lexi all due now...... Sheep or Goats which will go first????? votes are welcome.....


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

haha Well I just went out and Sis was in the kidding pen, just laying there. She doesn't want me going in though. She was breathing harder than normal and kept moving around but still laying there. I left and came back and she was up in in the other stall eating hay with Arianna. I would not be surprised if she went today.


----------



## Southern by choice

You know we are gonna be out there checkin' on her all night! If she goes I was thinking of bringing D and Callie in... what do you think? That way Sis can "learn" the pups.... Then we will move them back out for the night.


----------



## bonbean01

Sounds like it won't be too long now!!!!

And Southern...too cool that your DH delivered your 8th child...wow!!!

And of course you will be checking throughout the night....wishing you had a barn cam...I'm hoping to at least get a baby monitor for next year.

Good luck with healthy babies and easy deliveries and bringing in the dogs sounds like a good idea


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Well I'm out here with Sis and she has been laying down and kind of groaning. Making straining noises almost. She has been lifting her tail, then back down. She just got up and peed and just now laid back down. She's been munching on hay and making noises. I'm not sure if she kids tonight or not but for sure this weekend and I'm thinking sooner than later for sure.


----------



## Southern by choice

Any goo yet? Watch her do the same thing as heidi.... all at once!
Hey , the goats take after me!   
I'm checking back Straw... I'm watching a movie and playing spider solitaire so let me know if anything!


----------



## bonbean01

Good luck!!!!!


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

She not doing much. I've been in here for a bit now. Hopefully I'll see kids when I go out in the morning though!


----------



## bonbean01

She may have been positioning the kids...if no kids by morning...then pretty soon!

I'm so tired but knew I wouldn't sleep until I checked  on her progress.


----------



## goodolboy

Well? Anything?


----------



## Bridgemoof




----------



## Southern by choice

Hey Straw.. I checked early this morning... nothing yet, but Sis was letting me scratch her head and pet her back...she also had an itch she couldn't reach any longer with her horns  and she let me just scratch her all over. So something is definitely up. Sis let me love on her


----------



## goodolboy

Maybe we still have a chance. I wonder if Shell May has checked yet.?


----------



## Southern by choice

I would think your ewe would hurry up already!


----------



## goodolboy

We checked on them last night and they had their legs crossed.


----------



## CrazyFlocksters

No babies, I sent DH updated pic's from this AM, asked him to post them, really need a wide load sign on their back sides!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Shelly May


----------



## Southern by choice

where are they posted?


----------



## CrazyFlocksters

Get after him southern, he must be slacking off!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CrazyFlocksters

Just spoke with him, He is pisse....................., I sent alot and it is taking long to get them downloaded. OOOPS maybe someone should take the camera away from me. , But I just love pictures
and I am always worried that enough wont come out so take a few more. , Sorry DH.................................

Shelly May


----------



## Southern by choice

I do not involve my Dh with BYH! ...for a reason


----------



## bonbean01

If goats are like sheep...very likely Sis was positioning them last night.  Jess positioned one night as we waited in freezing rain sure she would lamb soon...it was three days later when she lambed.  So...could be soon and there will be cute baby goaties arriving 

So dumb that I was so tired already by 8 pm last night...yet...had to keep getting up to check if Sis was in labour


----------



## CrazyFlocksters

You might not get any pictures if he wasn't here to do it, By the way he is at work right now and still trying to take care of stuff for me................ , There is a big Auction down the road about 2 miles away, Land and farm equipment, I really need to get my butt down there. Don't need land right now, but always need Stuff. Auction prices are pretty fair around here, But I do not want to stand around and watch 100 acres sell.


----------



## goodolboy

They're posted hope ya'll happy now.


----------



## Southern by choice

But we are... Thank you!!!


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Yeah still nothing. I think she was bon. Hopefully she kids today or at least on the weekend.


----------



## CrazyFlocksters

Waiting on preggo pictures from you now???????????????????????


----------



## Symphony




----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Sorry none tonight. Too dark but if she still has em in her when I go out there tomorrow I will get pictures of her.


----------



## CrazyFlocksters

Well ?????????????????????????


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Nothing yet.


----------



## SheepGirl

Don't you just love the waiting game?  

Back when my sheep were at my neighbor's farm, they would be bred and I would almost be like whoopty-doo, and I would barely even keep track of the days and one morning you'd find the first set of lambs on the ground. Then things picked up fast and lambs were being spit out left and right lol. I was lucky in that my ewe was always one of the first ones to breed, so she was always one of the first to lamb.

But this year...it's totally different. I think because I'm using a ram that I picked out that I paid for (well my mom bought him at first but then I paid her back when I got a job) and I'm so excited to see what kind of lambs I get 

I'm excited for you, to have your goats kid  They just need to speed the process up! lol

What days are they on now?


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

No it's not fun! haha I really want them to kid on the weekend so I don't miss it.

Yep. These are does and buck that I picked out and have watched closely and done all I can to help them out and improve their health in order to get good kids. Now I just wait. I am so hoping for good kids and good stats!

Today is their actual due date. Feb 10th. So I'm hoping they do what Heidi did and kid on the actually due date.

I went out and took a bunch of pictures a few minutes ago. I'll be uploading them and putting them here in a few. Stay tuned.


----------



## bonbean01




----------



## greenbean

bonbean01 said:
			
		

>


X2!


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Ok so some of these are a few weeks old but most are from today.






Alana





Alana. She's due March 5th. These are a few weeks old.





Callie the other day. Eatin' chicken





Again





Staring at me





Arianna a few weeks ago. Fat goat!





DOG!!





Kidding stall a few weeks ago. BEFORE





Kidding stall now. PRESENT





Other kidding stall. It held all the hay including a round bale. BEFORE





D is the stall before I made it a kidding stall





Callie asking if she can come in because the dogs know they are not allowing in





D and Cal playing. Bunch of these but none turned out well





Kidding stall after I made it a kidding stall. PRESENT





You can see the round bale (or what's left) in the corner. I had nowhere else to put it so it stays there and that's where they've been getting their hay. Not from the hay feeder of course.





Callie asking to go in





lol She is so weird





Badge and Amy





I like this because the goats are like "What are they doing!?"





Cute little Amy





She is a baby





Badger





D in the house (He's in the house right now actually)





C1





Katie. She has dropped and doesn't look too big at all now. I think she'll go pretty soon. Next few days.





Heidi





C1





C1 and her mommy, Heidi





Coco and Heidi





Milly





Gwen and Seh (I think that's how it's spelled)





Again





Seh





Gwen

And for those of you asking. I am posting these because I took the pictures. So no getting on me for posting sheep pictures that aren't even mine! 





Badger waiting at the gate for me





Handsome Moses





Again





Mean turkey that follows everyone around





He wants to get me





Wide Sis





Arianna's bag has been getting much bigger these last few days





DOG in the stall





Same dog, different stall 





Callie





Arianna following me around





Cal





D





Alana doesn't get close to people unless they have a camera. She always has to check it out.





Arianna and her favorite water bucket. She waits for me to put her orange bucket down.





Waiting for food!





Moses 





That notch on his horn there, that's where he ripped it. Look how much it has grown


----------



## greenbean

Everyone is lovely!   This has probably been said somewhere before and I missed it, what kind of goat is Alana?

The goats are cute, Callie is adorable (so are the other dogs!), and those sheep are adorable too!  I love Moses hair   Pretty turkey, last toms we had tried to attack me all the time, they were huge, but fat, so they were easy to out run lol.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Alana is a 50% Kiko. She has about 45% Boer in her and about 6% Nubian.

Yeah he's a heritage turkey so he's big but he can still run and fly real good. And he follows you around. Most of the time a real good kick (if you can hit him. It's hard because he's quick) keeps him away.


----------



## CrazyFlocksters

Loved the pictures, they are all great, I don't even have a favorite, Hope the girls give you twins, and the dogs are so easy on the eye's, I sure wish someone would give moses a hair cut.. as his bangs are so long, I wouldn't dream of letting my boy run around with that much hair in his face.., I really like all the color you have, keeps it from being so boring. Lots of birds in pictures too....all your missing is a pig , Bacon and breakfast sauage is great. Hint Hint Southern , Really straw all look great, hope all goes well during kidding happy healthy kid wishes coming your way.


----------



## bonbean01

Love the photos!!!!  All beautiful animals, and really...two sheep in the mix makes these photos more balanced, right? 

So sorry I have dog allergies and not enough acres to justify LGDs...yes...plural...I could never just pick one breed 

Love the photo of Moses and the other goat watching those dogs play...too cute!


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

I am pretty sure I'll get twins from all. Well at least twins. Arianna was in pretty good condition and was over a year when bred so no excuse for her even though it is her first kidding. Sis already has her one strike against her but I KNOW she has more than one in there so she should be good. Alana has had triplets all three times but she was a bit thin when bred so I would not be surprised to have twins. I think they will all have more than one. Really hope so too!

As for the color, I really love all the color here and color makes pretty goats but my favorite colors are actually all black and all white. But Moses is the most handsome I've ever seen.  And Sis, when she stands in the sun at a distance, she is so pretty. Really beautiful. 

Yep, lots of bird. Somewhere around 200 I believe. And yes! A pig! Not really the room here but one day I'm getting me a pig. Would love some LB's like Royd and Heritage. 

bon - Yep. Balanced. When are you going to be balanced? 

I can't even do that. In a perfect world I would have Anatolain, GP, Kengal, Akbash, TM. I love love all those breeds. LGD's are the best dogs in the world. Such a joy they are.


----------



## CocoNUT

LOVE LOVE LOVE all the photos! Moses is as handsome as ever! LOVE his hair! 
That tom turkey can sense the "man" in you! My Boris would chase/attack this local boy around here everytime he'd come NEAR our yard. Boris NEVER had a problem with me. Although he DID chase the Evil One around. I guess he just liked me cause I fed them! I MISS MY TURKEYS! 

Now you have to post some photos of the new kids! Oh...and is that cashmere (downy undercoat) on Ariana's neck? It looks SOOO soft (& curly). I think Arianna and Kiko Joe (Bridge's boy) would like each other! 

And you're YOUNG?! Man...I AM getting old! No wonder the panty hose and pink heels aren't your "thing"....just wait!


----------



## Southern by choice

Well all.... Looks like Arianna has discharge.    Straw went to work...so my DD and I will head out! DD is awesome with the kidding!
I really hope Straw doesn't miss Ari's first kidding.  

I'll let you guys know if anything happens... I want to go see my kids though


----------



## greenbean




----------



## CocoNUT

Well what time does Straw get off of work? Maybe you can talk SWEETLY to Arianna and convince her to wait for "daddy" to come home! Good luck!


----------



## Bridgemoof

OH that would be a shame if Straw missed it!  Hold on there Arianna!

I LOVE the pictures! Everybody is so cute> I love C1, Badger, Gwen and Lil Seh. Those are my faves. Gwen does look like the lilac color.  The dogs are a hoot! Especially the pics with them wanting to go into the "birthing station."  Nice job on those btw.

Alana is what our Kiko Joe/boer goats will probably turn out like. Pretty cool!


----------



## Southern by choice

Well I just checked Ari... she is rather Large in her parts but not really seeing much else...I don't think her udder is "ripe" yet either.
Her and Sis look like they have dropped though.  

I'll check her later... if I get too tired I may just bring that goat right on in...she acts like a dog anyway. 

Straw should be back around 10:30-11 I guess.


----------



## bonbean01

Hope she waits for him to get home!!!

And you might just bring her in?


----------



## autumnprairie




----------



## Southern by choice

He just got home...laptop can't get the coverage.
He's out there now, both Sis and Ari are looking like they are gonna go.
Heading out with him. 
I'm sure he will update asap!


----------



## bonbean01




----------



## Bridgemoof

No news? :/


----------



## CocoNUT




----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Well nobody kidded. I went back there when I got home and both Sis and Arianna were laying down and uhhhh "wide" so I figured they're prob close to kidding. Both their udders are bigger and I would have sworn they were going to kid. But of course they don't. You know them goats. :/ I moved them into the stall that can be locked so the dogs wouldn't mess with them if they kid. I just sat in there for a while, watching and waiting for them to kid. Oh and real quick, Arianna was acting strange. She kept letting out little whines (standing up, not kidding) and she kept licking stuff, mostly my face. Like she kept trying to lick every inch of my face like they do when cleaning their kids up. Well I got home late and was really tired too. After sitting in there for a bit and Arianna trying to get at my face the only way I could get her to stop is to lay down. Guess she couldn't find it then. HA But all that tired and now laying down caught up to me and next thing I now I am waking up sometimes in the middle of the night, sleeping in the kidding stall. With my goats.  It was a bit chilly but being in boots, jeans, and a coat wasn't too bad so I decided to stay. I was too tired to haul myself back to the house anyway and I didn't want to wake anyone up. I woke up a couple times thru the night, each time checking the does but nothing ever happened. The dogs were good too. Nobody was barking all night thankfully. Callie did not bark at all (Yes I said Callie DID NOT bark. LOL) but D was barking for about 5 minutes at one point but he stopped. I woke at about 4 I think and was a bit chilly and laying on hay is not all that comfy. I knew the dogs would be on the other side of the wall in the other stall. There is a bit of a round bale left and some loose hay on top so I decided that's where I'm going. I can climb up on it (out of poo) and I can pull loose hay over as a blanket and call a dog up to keep warm. Got up, told the girls bye, went over and saw D and Callie on my bale. Told them to get off, got on, pulled the hay over me and called D up. D didn't go up though which was weird so I called Callie up and she was so happy. She jumped right up and laid down halfway on my and halfway beside me. Kept me nice and warm and I slept thru till daylight. She heard Badge bark though and jumped off and it's like D was waiting his turn because she wasn't off for a whole second and D jumped up and laid down with me. He cuddled up too. Big baby!

So yes, I fell asleep out there and slept with the goats and then the dogs! And in reward for my lack of sleep and caring for my goats they reward me with ZERO kids. Goats!



> That tom turkey can sense the "man" in you!


Yup. That must be it!


----------



## Shelly May

Great story, Make note: if you want the LGD to be quite in the night just go sleep with them, They must of enjoyed the night off, they assumed you were going to take over for the night., It would of been funny to see you wake up with goat poo on your cheeks though, who put that round bale in there anyhow?? , Now as for the goats, they will kid soon I am sure, No lambies for me either, and good dogs for keeping you warm, hopefully they kept you from being sick again.


----------



## Tmaxson

A couple times last year I threatened to sleep out in the barn with the goats when they were close but never actually did it.  You are dedicated (or just too lazy to get your butt back in the house) 

Sounds like she is very close though with all that licking.  We really needed a video of the goat licking your face for sure.


----------



## bonbean01

Now I for one can completely think it normal to sleep out in the barn when birthing seems that close...wish I had a barn and not just shelters.  Nice of those sweet dogs to keep you warm   Do you smell like you slept in a barn? 

Bet both your girls birth today!


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Well Sis has two does!!! One looks JUST like her momma and the other looks like Moses! Both does. No weights yet. They are so much bigger than the Nigerians. lol Both are up and were standing in prob 10 mins after being birthed. Oh and they both have Moses' wattles! lol I did nothing at all. She did all of it, I just watched her. sadly I went back there and she was kidding already (just starting) so I wasn't able to get anyone. Pictures will come soon. Both Callie and D are great with them. Licking and cleaning them off and just watching. When they get too close to Sis and if they are under her she will bite then whack the dogs. Good Goat!

They are so pretty. I'm soo happy. lol

ETA: bon I always smell like that!


----------



## bonbean01

Congratulations!!!!!  And 2 does?  How great is that???  And one looks like Moses????  How great is that????


----------



## marlowmanor

Straw Hat Kikos said:
			
		

> Well Sis has two does!!! One looks JUST like her momma and the other looks like Moses! Both does. No weights yet. They are so much bigger than the Nigerians. lol Both are up and were standing in prob 10 mins after being birthed. Oh and they both have Moses' wattles! lol I did nothing at all. She did all of it, I just watched her. sadly I went back there and she was kidding already (just starting) so I wasn't able to get anyone. Pictures will come soon. Both Callie and D are great with them. Licking and cleaning them off and just watching. When they get too close to Sis and if they are under her she will bite then whack the dogs. Good Goat!
> 
> They are so pretty. I'm soo happy. lol
> 
> ETA: bon I always smell like that!


She was just waiting for you to leave for a bit for her to get down to business!  Congrats on 2 does.  Waiting on pictures now!  

So all kikos will be sold right? No retaining any? I figure you can't do much retaining of does anyway since you only have Moses as a buck right now and wouldn't want to breed father/daughter together.


----------



## autumnprairie

Congrats on your two doelings and an easy birth


----------



## Tmaxson

Congratulations!!  Can't wait to see pics.


----------



## Symphony




----------



## Remuda1

Congrats . Glad it was smooth sailing for her!


----------



## Shelly May

Gee, I decided to do some work and went away for a while and look what happens, Well you win, Congrads and bet you couldn't be more proud, two doelings, Hurry with those pictures,   , Everyone keep those Pink thoughts going for the rest of them.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Quick update. Both are doing great! First one (black) is 6 pounds 13 oz and second (Moses) is 7 pounds 6 oz.

I REALLY REALLY want at least one buck from Arianna. Was hoping for one from Sis too but oh well. And I must have one from Alana too so not too pink


----------



## Shelly May

Do you have orders for Bucks??? Ok a little pink wish coming your way


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Shelly May said:
			
		

> Do you have orders for Bucks??? Ok a little pink wish coming your way


Well I have someone interested in a buck already. Must be Purebred though and registered so must come from Sis or Arianna and now Arianna is the last hope there. But I was hoping for one from each of them to send to a buck test. That's why I wanted bucks but does are fine!!

And Alana. I need one from here because I need one for meat for a neighbor as payment for using his land then I would like another one for us. Bucks can't be registered if they are not Purebred and Alana's bucks won't be Purebred so any bucks from her mean meat. So one from Arianna hopefully and one or two from Alana.


----------



## Shelly May

Well no one gets that lucky and has all girls, so hope you get the bucks you need to fill your plans, now where are those pictures??????


----------



## goodolboy

I'll wish for all boys to even it out. But  on the twins


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

They are both doing good. Sis has passed the afterbirth and she's got the kids all the way dry now. They are all fluffy now and the Moses looking one has been drinking milk like crazy. Filling her belly for sure. The black on isn't as smart it seems and has been having a harder time finding the milker. (my word) But she too has been getting milk. I'm uploading pictures now so keep an eye out.


----------



## Shelly May

Last Post 12:20, now 12:44 where is our pictures , Sorry just feels like we all go through birthing together and only the owner knows what they look like


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

haha Well if BYH would let me upload MORE THAN ONE at a time we would be done. Nearly done though


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Just starting





Two hooves





SHK C1 - Doe weighing 6 pounds 13 oz





Looks just like her mom





Cleaning her off





This is Sis' 4th kidding. She's a pro now





DOG checking the kid out





Callie checking the kid out





Callie again. Both her and D were doing all the could to clean them off too. Licking then clean like momma





D wanting to see them after being locked out





Callie and D. They were GREAT with them. 





Kid two coming now. About 10 or so minutes latter. Maybe just less.





Still cleaning when birthing 2nd kid





Hooves





SHK C2 - Doe weighing 7 pounds 6 oz





Cleaning her off





So adorable!!





Just waiting her turn





Looks like Moses!!





Both dogs again





Walking and boom. Fall. lol





DOG checking on them





Both them





Callie watching her




















Both standing. They were standing less than 10 minutes after their births










This one likes people. And the camera 










Momma





Callie. So tired from all that birthing





Getting weighed





Again. She's so adorable


Both Callie and D love them. Callie licks them and dries them up just like Sis but when they go to Sis she backs up and lays down and just watches. When they walk away from her Cal walks up slowly and licks them clean. When the one was screaming after we put her down Cal ran up and started licking her again. She really loves them it seems.

Also Sis did it all by herself. I did no pulling and did not help her. I figured that this is her fourth time she better be able to handle this by herself.  She had a bit of a hard time on the first though. Hooves were sticking out for just a few minutes and nothing really happened but she got her out and shortly after the other. Proud of my dog and my goat. I want to show Mo his kids!

Oh and Sis has always only thrown black kids with her white markings. 5 prior kids all black or black with her white markings. Well I think Moses must pass his color on because this is her first kid with another color! Looks JUST like Mo as a kid.


----------



## bonbean01

LOVE them!!!!!  How adorable 

The second one who looks like Moses already has the beginning of a hair do...so cute!!!!

Congrats...loved the photos!!!!


----------



## marlowmanor

AWWWW!  I want baby goats!  They are both gorgeous and Sis did a great job!  I have to say the black is my favorite. You really should name them.  But I guess if you are selling them it doesn't make sense to name them. 

So hard to wait till April to have babies here! :/


----------



## jodief100

They are beautiful!  I am getting lots of does so maybe we can trade?


----------



## goodolboy

I'm rollin' over that bowl  congrats


----------



## Shelly May

Too cute, for a minute there thought we were going to have to drive over to see them, it was taking so long...........................................................
Love the tan looking one, she is easy on the eye's, Poor dogs they had a hard day, cleaning up after two kids. , Is this a good size for this breed of goat? mom still looks pretty good after she kidded., congrads and now get ready for the next ones,


----------



## bonbean01

I think that photo in the bowl should be submitted to POW for sure...just so cute!!!!

Would love to put some tiny rollers in her hair do and make tiny ringlets


----------



## Southern by choice

UPDATE---
 Arianna just kidded..in the woods... 2 does!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

straw will update soon.... 1st doe looks big-micomium birth..but still fully in sac so 2nd one shouldn't be affected... 2nd doe in sac also... ari was really screaming!  

1st looks like ari...2nd blk and tan pretty babies  1st doe stood in minutes, active thing Ari is a little dazed I think but she is up and caring for them!

:bun :bun :bun :bun :bun :bun    So Freakin happy for Straw!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bridgemoof

Oh Congratulations! Thanks so much for posting all the cute pics! I just love your dogs. They are such GOOOOD dogs! Way to go Straw and Sis!!!   

And yes, goat in a bowl is POW for sure!


----------



## Shelly May

Yeah, sorry no buck, and we won't wait around for pictures, you will have your hands full for a while. Congrads Straw, when all is settled down update us ok.


----------



## goodolboy

Yea, field kiddin' is the only way  oops no boys. All done now?


----------



## Southern by choice

Alana is due in March.

Straw is still out there..camera is dead and charging. 

Have to say Callie and D are awesome with the kids. The one blk/tan came up to D and D was cleaning it and being real careful..Callie is laying down right in front of them being so calm. Ari didn't want the dogs there at first but she is now licking D's snout and not freaking when the kids go to the dogs.


The first one was so big..long and tall, I wasn't sure if there was going to be a 2nd one!


----------



## Bridgemoof

Oh a SECOND CONGRATULATIONS!!! What a day for StrawHat Kikos!


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Ok so real quick. I don't think I'll be getting pictures up here today because I've got to get ready for work in a few. I'll ask Southern to get some up here. Not much birthing because camera died but a bunch of them more dried off and up an about.

Ok so I went back there to check on Sis and I was told that she has discharge but I had to go to the house thinking that it would take a few. I'm coming back out and can here her screaming from all the way out front. Ran back there and she was just starting to push the kid out. It too was in the sac like Sis' first kid. But unlike Sis' you could see stuff floating around in there. She was having a real hard time pushing and nothing was happening and stuff was floating around in there and you could see her tongue in there and her mouth open. I grabbed the sac and started pulling which broke the sac and some blood and the yellow fluid came spilling out. Southern told me it's a micomium birth which is what the 2nd kid in Heidi's litter died from. Glad we decided to grab and pull because she could have died. But I grabbed the legs and yanked her out and we got her nose and mouth clear as fast we could and dried her off a bit. At the same time we're clearing her nose she is already kidding the second one! Less than a minute and her comes the other one! She too was in a sac but this time was all good. She probably didn't need any help with that one but with all kinds of stuff going on, dangerous birth, trying to clean her up quick, etc, I just grabbed hold of the other kid and yanked her out too. She was kicking and screaming too! At first Arianna was only cleaning one and then she wasn't letting them nurse because she just wanted to clean them but after a few she settled down and both are doing great. Both were up and walking around in LESS than 5 minutes!! They are both drinking good and being cared for well by momma. The white one (first one) is much larger (7 pounds 13 oz) and is a wild thing. The black/brown one (second one) is smaller at only 4 pounds 7 oz but still a good size. Lower end but it's wean weight that counts.

So four does and all very pretty and can be registered as Purebred. I'm so proud of the dams and the kids. Hopefully they'll get pictures up later for you guys. Got to go ppl!


Oh and thank you all for the congrats! means alot


----------



## bonbean01

Woo Hoo!!!!  Congratulations again!!!!  Glad both are doing okay, and good job you guys!!!!


----------



## marlowmanor

Congrats on all the kids.  May want Southern to double check those genders for you!


----------



## autumnprairie

Congrats on all the doelings. That is what the last birth of Brownie was micomium birth lots of yellow


----------



## SheepGirl

Congrats on all your kids!!  

WHAT were you feeding your does & your bucks to get 7 does and 2 bucks?! lol Last year out of my four lambs I had all girls. Except they were just on grass and grain. I hope I have the same luck this year as I did last year and you guys had this year


----------



## Remuda1

Congratulations Straw , on all of the new kids AND on the great job your dogs did!


----------



## Goatherd

Just beautiful!


----------



## Symphony

So its up to Southern to take and load some pictures...right, lol.


----------



## Southern by choice

too tired. :/

i told straw i would but i didn't


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Ok I'm working on uploading pictures for ya'll


----------



## SheepGirl

Can't wait to see them!


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

I think I'll keep you waiting for 5 hours like you did me!


----------



## marlowmanor

Straw Hat Kikos said:
			
		

> I think I'll keep you waiting for 5 hours like you did me!


Don't do that! :/ I'm staying up waiting on your pictures! Have a head ache and really want to be in bed but waiting up for your kid pictures. 

Yes, I'm a picture addict! Baby animal pictures are addictive!


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

I'm going as quick as I can. Believe me, I'm tired too. Real tired. Slept outside last night in the cold and I got up early and get home from work now at 10:00.


----------



## marlowmanor

Straw Hat Kikos said:
			
		

> I'm going as quick as I can. Believe me, I'm tired too. Real tired. Slept outside last night in the cold and I got up early and get home from work now at 10:00.


Poor Straw!  I've had my kids asleep since 9ish and just been fooling around on the computer since then. Think I'll try to be in bed before midnight tonight.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Here they are.






First kid from Arianna. That's the bad birth. Don't remember how to spell it.  I had to help her too. She couldn't do it herself.





She is also the biggest kid. 7:13 she was. 





The doe with lots of color! Only 4:7 but very lively.





SHK C3 again










Arianna cleaning her off





Momma!





Callie checking her out





Cleaning her again





SHK C4





Cal and D checking her out










Now I know it has a bad background and it's muddy and nasty but she is such a pretty dog!















SHK C1





SHK C2





D watching the kids





Getting some milk





Sis and her kids





SHK C2 who looks like Mo as a kid!

ETA: You can see my in my boots. I was wearing shorts when I had to run out there. She kidded so fast. lol


----------



## SheepGirl

Straw Hat Kikos said:
			
		

> I think I'll keep you waiting for 5 hours like you did me!


It wasn't my fault  It was the computer's lol. I think it was also my brother. He was streaming a movie on Netflix on the same internet connection I was trying to upload that video lol.

-----

BUT I am ONLY going to say this because they are babies and all babies are adorable--they are soo cute!! 

Unfortunately though because they are all does their weaning weights won't be as high as though they were bucks. :/ But I'm sure they will still be pretty good! 

eta: Now that you have 7 kiko does, it looks like you need to sell Moses and get a new buck  
lol sorry if this has already been covered (I have a bad memory and I'm too tired to go and try to find the answer) but are these keepers? or are you going to sell them? or eat them?


----------



## marlowmanor

They are all gorgeous!  Did you recheck your genders on them!  I'm in love with the black and white/tan coloring of C1 and C4. 

Guess you want all bucks from Alana now.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

@Sheepgirl
That's what they all say. hmmmhhmmm

Course they are! They are baby goats!!!!! 
I know. Oh well though. Does sell better than bucks anyway. Guess no buck test for me and I'm going to have to tell the person interested in a buck that I have none. lol


@Marlow
Yes.  All does for sure. lol
C1 looks just like her mom. Sis has only ever had black kids so C2 tells me Moses must pass color on because it's Sis' first non-black kid and she looks JUST like Mo as a buck kid.
C4 is really pretty. I can't wait for them to be playing tomorrow and get some better pictures tomorrow.

As for Alana. At least one buck. I NEED one for payment to a neighbor and want one for me to eat.


----------



## SheepGirl

Straw Hat Kikos said:
			
		

> As for Alana. At least one buck. I NEED one for payment to a neighbor and want one for me to eat.


I think you should eat the poorest performing doeling. Won't be as meaty, but it's still meat! That way you 'cull' out the bottom 25% of your doe kid crop, and only leave the top 75% to go on as breeders. Kind of like culling out the buck kids--like with sheep only one out of every 10 ram lambs born should remain rams so that way only the top genetics out of a crop are allowed to go on and reproduce.


----------



## alsea1

very nice babies. and they are all well and strong. yea
Your dogs are pretty cool


----------



## greenbean

Awww they're so cute!!   Congrats!  I want them all!


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

SheepGirl said:
			
		

> Straw Hat Kikos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As for Alana. At least one buck. I NEED one for payment to a neighbor and want one for me to eat.
> 
> 
> 
> I think you should eat the poorest performing doeling. Won't be as meaty, but it's still meat! That way you 'cull' out the bottom 25% of your doe kid crop, and only leave the top 75% to go on as breeders. Kind of like culling out the buck kids--like with sheep only one out of every 10 ram lambs born should remain rams so that way only the top genetics out of a crop are allowed to go on and reproduce.
Click to expand...

I get that and want to do that but right now I am selling ALL does. I need the money back from all that I put into them and if they aren't as good in the stats the price will just go down. I'm not eating any does.

@alsea1
Thank you. They are strong! Very strong. Arianna's kids were walking and looking for milk in 5 minutes and Sis' were up and doing the same in 10.
They are cool. Nothing like LGD's.

@Greenbean
You can! You're right here in NC and all are for sale.  You know you want some Kikos


----------



## greenbean

I really do lol.  I was planning on PMing you a few days ago to see if you knew where I could get some does, I see Kiko bucks all the time, but hardly ever any does!  However, something came up the other day and now all my animal plans are kind of at a stand still until me and someone discuss things further.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

greenbean said:
			
		

> I really do lol.  I was planning on PMing you a few days ago to see if you knew where I could get some does, I see Kiko bucks all the time, but hardly ever any does!  However, something came up the other day and now all my animal plans are kind of at a stand still until me and someone discuss things further.


Well I have does and no bucks. 

I hope all is well and will be ok.


----------



## greenbean

I noticed! 

Thank you   It's nothing bad I don't think....maybe... lol  If you want to know I could PM you about it, it's not a big deal (for you to know that is), I just don't want to post about it yet.


----------



## Royd Wood

I must not get goats
I must not get goats
I must not get goats
I must not get goats
I must not get goats
I must not get goats
I must not get goats


 Great pics guys


----------



## goodolboy

Royd, you know they're all cute when they're born.

Well those kids look great. Congrats. It's all about the $ to make it one more year, huh?


----------



## Royd Wood

goodolboy said:
			
		

> Royd, you know they're all cute when they're born.
> 
> When those kids look great. Congrats. It's all about the $ to make it one more year, huh?


 yep $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$


----------



## Shelly May

Great Job everyone and babies are looking great, In March we will pray for Bucks for you , But if you don't get any, well you will just have to pay that land owner CASH, and Southern make sure staw washes all those towels,  Well no one slept in the barn here so no babies , DH had to get the new James Bond movie and watch it last night, No tv in the barn


----------



## goodolboy

DH will not be pulling a "Straw Hat" anyway.


----------



## Bridgemoof

Yeah I just love that new phrase! I might have to pull a "Straw Hat" tonight if my sheep doesn't go today! Or maybe if we are referring to lambs it should be called a "BonBean"  With a "BonBean" you don't use a dog, you use a shotgun.


----------



## Remuda1

Bridgemoof said:
			
		

> Yeah I just love that new phrase! I might have to pull a "Straw Hat" tonight if my sheep doesn't go today! Or maybe if we are referring to lambs it should be called a "BonBean"  With a "BonBean" you don't use a dog, you use a shotgun.


----------



## Southern by choice




----------



## Tmaxson

Congratulations Straw, they are all so very cute. Now I really need to come by, who can resist seeing 7 cute little kids.   So the one born with the meconium is doing ok?


----------



## CocoNUT

Man...I ALWAYS miss EVERYTHING! Took me a few to get caught up, but let me just say CONGRATULATIONS Straw! So many adorable babies! (My fav is the little doe that looks like Moses!) I'm glad to hear all the moms are doing well...and kids are all healthy and strong. And I wlil say both Callie and D have impressed me! Gus would've probably done something STUPID, like tried to play with the new kids, but not your Callie! GOOOOD girl! Soooo sweet. And I LOVE all of the photos! Ok...back to work now. HOpefully I won't miss anything else. 
Congrats again!


----------



## bonbean01

Loved the photos!!!  They are so cute!!!!   Congratulations!!!!!  Now thinking blue for your next ones!!!!

And pulling a "Straw Hat" with lovely dogs is so much better than pulling a "Bonbean" ...and it is a rifle, not a shotgun...   more accurate should a coyote show up in the scope...so far have not seen a coyote at lambing, but heard tons past few years...this year not.


----------



## 20kidsonhill

they look good. Congrats on the good deliveries, glad you were there to help and clean the 2nd set of kids up.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Thank you all! I'm about to go out and take care of all the animals but I've already been told that Sis' kids are running around and playing and of course headbutting. I'll get more of the second group now that they are all dried off better and you can see them more. btw they all slept out back in their stalls with no lamp or extra care. Just them and their mothers. 

@Shelly
Yeah I can pay money if no bucks. That is an option. Me wash them? pppffttttt

haha So we have a "Straw Hat" which means to sleep out with the goats and a "bonbean" which is to sleep out with the sheep. I use dogs and she a rifle.

@Tmaxson
Yes she is doing great. I really hope it stays that way too. I think it will. Even though she was born that way she was the fastest to her feet, the fastest to walk, and the fastest to start getting milk so she is a strong girl! She's also the biggest of all four. And yes! You must stop by. 

@Coco
Both her and D were so good. I can't believe Cal was so good though. She really loves them and seems to think they are hers. She licks them clean anytime they get near her. btw Gus would be great. She's a good dog! 

@20kids
Thank you! Me too. Would have stunk if she did that in the middle of the night with nobody there because I'm sure the first would have died. But now all are good. 


Ok here is a comparison of Moses and now his daughter.





Moses





Moses





His daughter





His daughter

Look at how close they look!


----------



## bonbean01

Awwwwwwwwww...yes, Moses is her daddy for sure...congratulations handsome dude Moses!!!


----------



## marlowmanor

Straw Hat Kikos said:
			
		

> Thank you all! I'm about to go out and take care of all the animals but I've already been told that Sis' kids are running around and playing and of course headbutting. I'll get more of the second group now that they are all dried off better and you can see them more. btw they all slept out back in their stalls with no lamp or extra care. Just them and their mothers.
> 
> @Shelly
> Yeah I can pay money if no bucks. That is an option. Me wash them? pppffttttt
> 
> haha So we have a "Straw Hat" which means to sleep out with the goats and a "bonbean" which is to sleep out with the sheep. I use dogs and she a rifle.
> 
> @Tmaxson
> Yes she is doing great. I really hope it stays that way too. I think it will. Even though she was born that way she was the fastest to her feet, the fastest to walk, and the fastest to start getting milk so she is a strong girl! She's also the biggest of all four. And yes! You must stop by.
> 
> @Coco
> Both her and D were so good. I can't believe Cal was so good though. She really loves them and seems to think they are hers. She licks them clean anytime they get near her. btw Gus would be great. She's a good dog!
> 
> @20kids
> Thank you! Me too. Would have stunk if she did that in the middle of the night with nobody there because I'm sure the first would have died. But now all are good.
> 
> 
> Ok here is a comparison of Moses and now his daughter.
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/6788_photo1.jpg
> Moses
> 
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/6788_photo2.jpg
> Moses
> 
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/6788_2-12-13c_063.jpg
> His daughter
> 
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/6788_2-12-13c_043.jpg
> His daughter
> 
> Look at how close they look!


They do look identical. At least you know what color she will turn to.


----------



## greenbean

I agree, they look identical.  She's adorable and he was too!  He still is.


----------



## bonbean01

Oh...and for clarification...I am the one out there with the thermos of hot chocolate, apricot brandy in case of a lamb's birth that requires toasting, and snacks.  I would do terribly with a rifle and probably shoot a sheep by accident...it is hubby who is the good shot, even at night with the super bright lights in the sheep paddock....couldn't believe it when he hit a skunk at the back of paddock at night...one shot...headshot and no skunk stink.

Wish I was good with the rifle...DH wants to take me out to do some practice when the weather is better...kinda scares me, but probably not a bad idea though.


----------



## Southern by choice

bonbean01 said:
			
		

> Oh...and for clarification...I am the one out there with the thermos of hot chocolate, apricot brandy in case of a lamb's birth that requires toasting, and snacks.  I would do terribly with a rifle and probably shoot a sheep by accident...it is hubby who is the good shot, even at night with the super bright lights in the sheep paddock....couldn't believe it when he hit a skunk at the back of paddock at night...one shot...headshot and no skunk stink.
> 
> Wish I was good with the rifle...DH wants to take me out to do some practice when the weather is better...kinda scares me, but probably not a bad idea though.


you will love it Bon!  When I first got married my Dh took me to the range to teach me how to shoot...I was pretty hesitant. We were only shooting a 45 and a 9 that day... I instantly became hooked! LOVED IT!!! Problem was..I was a really good shot, and I was ultra competitive back then, well lets just say I was a REALLY GOOD SHOT! He stopped taking me after that  ... so the lesson here is...just don't let DH know how good you are...miss a few on purpose or you'll never get to shoot again.   Our men don't like it if we show 'em up.


----------



## goodolboy

No, it's not that we don't want to be shown up, it's we don't want you to be able to hit us.


----------



## bonbean01




----------



## marlowmanor

I've told DH I want to learn to shoot the pistol we have and get some practice in on the .22. Haven't been to a range yet. Can't shoot where we are, too many people around. There is actually a range just up the main road from us, it may be member only though.


----------



## Shelly May

Hit us hell, you have to see us first, It takes two of us to hunt here, I see the coyote and the deer and the ferral cats, and yell to him, and say there is a deer out there, there is a coyote out there, ect ect. He grabs the gun and goes out the door and kills what ever it is THAT I SEEN , Yes we only shoot deer during hunting season, so don't go there. Point being if I didn't see that deer, we wouldn't have any in the freezer, or who knows what would happen if I hadn't seen the last two coyotes at the house. Men


----------



## Roll farms

Congrats on the kids, nice lookers!


----------



## bonbean01

Sounds like pretty good team work to me...a spotter and a shooter.

Sorry Straw...didn't mean to hijack your journal.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Quite alright. I love me some guns!

I'll tell you, if the does looks just like Moses when she grows up. Wow. That will be a pretty doe for sure!



> Hit us hell, you have to see us first


    HAHAHAHAHA


----------



## CocoNUT

M's daughter is quite a looker. I love her coat...all wavey already. 

Southern - Of all my DH's friends - I NEVER went to the range with him until after we'd been dating for a WHILE! Funny...cause they all worked in a gun store! My last time with one of his friends was when he was giving me 'scenarios' at the range. When all of my grouping (very tight I might add) centered around a VERY specific region of the male silouette  of  the target, his buddy decided I was MORE than capable of taking care of myself! The guys at the range would LOVE it when I came after work...all dressed up in my nice skirts and blouses...sitting at the table for riffle shooting! Aaaah....back in the younger years....My FIRST shooting lessons were actually on a ship...shooting at a pallet being towed behind the boat...on the Fourth of July...a shotgun and a .45. Fun times! 
Bon...you'd LOVE it! 

And back to Straw....we'll have to keep getting updated photos of M's daughter. She's quite the looker...wouldn't it be SO cute if she ended up with his hair? AWWWW.....

Marlow - we have a HUGE range on the property adjacent to and behind ours. So on good days...all you hear is gunfire! Fully-auto fire too. Plus some of the neighbors have some heavy artiliery....the sound of random gunshots (riffle/shotgun) is not unsual in our parts!


----------



## Symphony

CocoNUT said:
			
		

> M's daughter is quite a looker. I love her coat...all wavey already.
> 
> Southern - Of all my DH's friends - I NEVER went to the range with him until after we'd been dating for a WHILE! Funny...cause they all worked in a gun store! My last time with one of his friends was when he was giving me 'scenarios' at the range. When all of my grouping (very tight I might add) centered around a VERY specific region of the male silouette  of  the target, his buddy decided I was MORE than capable of taking care of myself! The guys at the range would LOVE it when I came after work...all dressed up in my nice skirts and blouses...sitting at the table for riffle shooting! Aaaah....back in the younger years....My FIRST shooting lessons were actually on a ship...shooting at a pallet being towed behind the boat...on the Fourth of July...a shotgun and a .45. Fun times!
> Bon...you'd LOVE it!
> 
> And back to Straw....we'll have to keep getting updated photos of M's daughter. She's quite the looker...wouldn't it be SO cute if she ended up with his hair? AWWWW.....
> 
> Marlow - we have a HUGE range on the property adjacent to and behind ours. So on good days...all you hear is gunfire! Fully-auto fire too. Plus some of the neighbors have some heavy artiliery....the sound of random gunshots (riffle/shotgun) is not unsual in our parts!


Cough...hick.

Moses look alike daughter does have a slight frow on her brow.


----------



## CocoNUT

OH Symphony I know...but wouldn't it be neat if it grew out longer than daddy's fro?! Then Straw could get out his curling iron (all manly men have them  ) and make her 'pretty' every now and then!


----------



## jodief100

Straw- I promised hubby I wouldn't buy any goats this year but...........  Those are some nice looking does.  Any registerable AKGA?  Let me look at the pedigres and I just might have to bring one or two back with me when we head your way in June.  Depends on weaning weights of course.  Doe kids won't hurt your stats, there is an adjustment factor in the software I gave you.  

I got two buck kids out of my PB AKGA doe so hopefully those two are going to the test.  None of my other registered does have kidded yet.


----------



## Royd Wood

More pics  

REPEAT 



			
				Royd Wood said:
			
		

> I must not get goats
> I must not get goats
> I must not get goats
> I must not get goats
> I must not get goats
> I must not get goats
> I must not get goats


----------



## Southern by choice

Royd Wood said:
			
		

> More pics
> 
> REPEAT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Royd Wood said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I must  get goats
> I must  get goats
> I must  get goats
> I must  get goats
> I must  get goats
> I must  get goats
> I must  get goats
Click to expand...

I edited it for you Royd!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

jodief100 said:
			
		

> Straw- I promised hubby I wouldn't buy any goats this year but...........  Those are some nice looking does.  Any registerable AKGA?  Let me look at the pedigres and I just might have to bring one or two back with me when we head your way in June.  Depends on weaning weights of course.  Doe kids won't hurt your stats, there is an adjustment factor in the software I gave you.
> 
> I got two buck kids out of my PB AKGA doe so hopefully those two are going to the test.  None of my other registered does have kidded yet.


Sorry only NKR registerable. They could be IKGA but I would have to register Moses with the IKGA and actually Arianna is only NKR registered too. All my goats can be IKGA registered but I have not done that. Moses is only NKR so all my kids will only be NKR registered. Sorry.

I can give you pedigrees.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

I'll get more soon. I have like no free time right now between all the kids and goats and dogs that are taking longer to care for because more water, more feed, more hay etc because they are separate from each other because it was raining all day yesterday and I didn't want them in the rain and the does weren't sharing stalls. I have to get fecals on the goats that kidded etc. All kinds of good stuff that needs done and I have to get ready for work at 3 and get home at 10:00-11:00 and then go back out with the goats to get their stuff. So tired and busy. lol

Buuut I will get some pictures today. Sis' kids were running around and jumping all over the place a minute ago. haha


----------



## Royd Wood

Southern by choice said:
			
		

> Royd Wood said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More pics
> 
> REPEAT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Royd Wood said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I must  get goats
> I must  get goats
> I must  get goats
> I must  get goats
> I must  get goats
> I must  get goats
> I must  get goats
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I edited it for you Royd!!!!!!!!!
Click to expand...

   Your a tinker


----------



## CocoNUT

Straw! Would you stop playing around and get out there and get us some CUTE photos before you have to leave for work in like an hour and a half!?!?!?!?  Put the POOP down (fecals can wait) and grab the ol' camera....!  Besides...I'm SURE Callie needs some daddy-love right about now!


----------



## Shelly May

Get some pictures of Southerns babies too, they are just so darn cute


----------



## CocoNUT

Yeah...what Shelly May said!


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

CocoNUT said:
			
		

> Straw! Would you stop playing around and get out there and get us some CUTE photos before you have to leave for work in like an hour and a half!?!?!?!?  Put the POOP down (fecals can wait) and grab the ol' camera....!  Besides...I'm SURE Callie needs some daddy-love right about now!


I don't have pictures of Southern's kids but I did go take a bunch of the Kikos. Will upload them to computer but no promises I can get them up here. If not now then I will get them up at about midnight. 

And no, the feces must be done soon because I don't think either of us can have a doe going down from worms right after kidding.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

C3





C3 and C4





C4





C2





C1 and C2





C2





C2 I think. Hard to tell but if it's not C2 it's C3





C3 and C1 I think





C3 and C1





C2 with the wrong momma!





Again! She tried to drink once and Arianna was not letting' that happen





The gang





Little C2 is so independent! She goes off and does what she wants to do and hangs with who she want to hang with





So who's my mom again?





I know it's not you but I like you anyway





C4 in the front there





C2 getting milk from the RIGHT mom





C1 and C4 





Alana checking them out





Checking C4 out





C3, Arianna, Alana





C3 and C4





C4 saying high





C3's turn










Chasing Alana. They kept chasing her around





C1 and C2





Callie laying down and watching Arianna and her kids





Callie laying down and watching Sis and her kids





Away from mom again





C4 taking a nap


Ok so C1 likes to stay right with mom. She is always with her and doesn't go far. C2 loves both mom and Arianna and hangs with them both or the kids. She just goes everywhere. She is the wildest and most playful too. C3 sticks most with mom but will go off with C2 and C4. C4 likes to stick with mom but will go off alone too. Arianna does NOT like the dogs near her kids. She goes after the dogs to keep them back and Sis doesn't really care though I wish she was more like Arianna in that sense. Callie was great though! She keeps back and just watches them but when the kids wander away she slowly walks up and cleans their butts her licks them ot just sniffs them and she just watches them. They seems to like her too because they aren't scared and will walk to her sometimes. When they moms start walking over Callie slowly walks away and lays down again. Proud of her! Both moms are very good with their kids and try to keep them with them but the kids like to run around.


----------



## marlowmanor

C4 is my favorite. The black/tan coloring is neat. 

The pic of C4 napping is POW material!


----------



## Pearce Pastures

Those are great pictures.  Callie is so pretty.  And those kids are adorable!  Love how in that last pic the kid looks like it is kind of smirking.  Congratulations again.


----------



## greenbean

They're so cute!  You should bring them to me


----------



## Bridgemoof

I like C4 too! They're all so cute. so many great pictures. Is that your KNEE in one picture Straw? I'm so excited, if that's your knee. That's the most we've seen of YOU!  And is that wood pile they are playing on the "fort"? 

All the moms look so healthy and chunky. Our boer does look a bit haggard and thin compared to yours. Good job on raising all of them!


----------



## Southern by choice

Well Bridge I don't know who's knee...a bunch of my human kids were out there... but that is my beautiful young elbow you see there! 
making sure I got all the junk out...being a micomium birth.


----------



## greenbean

Oh wow   I thought it was a leg too, I was gonna tell straw he was scrawny if it was his leg!   But now looking at it, I can definitely tell it's an elbow.  

Edit:  Unless she's talking about the one of his blue jeans   But in that first one with the babies I thought it was a leg, I was like.... someone is really skinny!


----------



## Southern by choice

I think there were six of us out there??? The other set of arms were attached to my DD that was kneeling down in her jeans.
Honestly no one but me really wants to touch the "goo".... slimy messy things are nothing new when you've had 9 kids!   I've suctioned noses, cleaned vomit, poop, pee, blood.... it is what it is. 

Oh, and I am really skinny...what's the problem?


----------



## greenbean

That's too funny, I can't believe I thought that was a leg 

Nothing at all, but for a leg it looked tiny to me


----------



## SheepGirl

C3's my favorite  Not a big fan of the swiss markings on any creature (sheep/goat)--they always look mad to me! hahaha

But looking at the newborn photos, didn't realize that was what was called a meconium birth. Always wondered why we would have some lambs born yellow...just thought it was the ewes not cleaning the lambs off all the way.


----------



## Southern by choice

pg 132... do you see the specks..they look brown like mice poop ...they are actually green, this was the "poop" floating around.  Which means it was fresh, if green "water" is coming out of the sack then that means the animal pooped awhile ago and is very dangerous. 

It is more dangerous if the sac ruptures inside, it exposes the other kid/s lamb/s to the bacteria. It pretty much will quietly kill them, the bacteria grows very quickly.  They basically aspirate. Fortunately she was completely still encased as she was coming out.


----------



## greenbean

Southern by choice said:
			
		

> pg 132... do you see the specks..they look brown like mice poop ...they are actually green, this was the "poop" floating around.  Which means it was fresh, if green "water" is coming out of the sack then that means the animal pooped awhile ago and is very dangerous.
> 
> It is more dangerous if the sac ruptures inside, it exposes the other kid/s lamb/s to the bacteria. It pretty much will quietly kill them, the bacteria grows very quickly.  They basically aspirate. Fortunately she was completely still encased as she was coming out.


Sorry if I missed this before, but what causes it?


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

My knee is in this picture here.






Only one with my in it I think. Other than my boots there a while back ago.



> All the moms look so healthy and chunky. Our boer does look a bit haggard and thin compared to yours. Good job on raising all of them!


Thank you. Yes actually it surprised my how well conditioned they all were. Both Sis and Arianna and Katie too are all in good health and not thin and sunken in like most goats after birth.



> C3's my favorite  Not a big fan of the swiss markings on any creature (sheep/goat)--they always look mad to me! hahaha


Actually I'm not either. Though I think Sis is very pretty and like her. Oh and I like them on Toggs also.



> Sorry if I missed this before, but what causes it?


It's from a kid pooping while still inside the dam. It's very dangerous and can kill them. Thankfully she was in her sac still so even if there is damage and that does kill this doe (hopefully it doesn't and she seems fine) but if it did the other doe should be fine because they were in their own sacs and not broken.


----------



## Bridgemoof

I just knew that was your knee Straw, I recognized it!


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Oh yeah you got it Bridge! That's my knee. haha


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

It's been snowing all morning. Like really snowing. Too warm to stick right now but will drop and should stick I think later. Ground is mostly clear but it's snowing like no tomorrow out there.


----------



## greenbean

It's been snowing here too.  It's not sticking though and I doubt it will.  So much for my warm weather.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Yeah yesterday was short sleeves now snow. They said the temp was going to drop throughout the day. Late at night and tomorrow it will be in the 20's so could stick I guess. 

Kids are all good though and not cold. Jumping and playing. Mo's Clone (C2) has been jumping over her sister.


----------



## bonbean01

Yup...they are a blast to watch for sure 

Colder here today too and a strong wind...tonight our low is 25, but no snow here.  Spring has to happen soon, right?


----------



## greenbean

Well that stinks.  I was hoping we were done with snow until Christmas.  

You should take more pictures of them!  

Edit:  I was horribly wrong about the snow not sticking!


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

I NEED spring! Is it sticking there? Not sticking here but still snowing like C-R-A-Z-Y


----------



## greenbean

Not to the roads I don't think, but if you go look at my journal I just posted pictures.


----------



## marlowmanor

It's been snowing pretty good here too. Not sticking though, may have to verify that again though. We just got back in from eating out for lunch (doesn't happen often). We could have got some errands done while we were in town but DH was afraid of the roads getting bad so we came on back home.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Sticking here now.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

I have been working on my website all last night and all day today. It looks good and is NEARLY done!! :bun


----------



## marlowmanor

Straw Hat Kikos said:
			
		

> I have been working on my website all last night and all day today. It looks good and is NEARLY done!! :bun


 Looking forward to seeing it when it is done.


----------



## SheepGirl

Can't wait to see it! 

Do you have a logo? I'm trying to make one for myself but it's a lot harder than I thought! :/


----------



## alsea1

Are you using templates and stuff. 
I would like to set up a website one of these days for my husband.  He does fishing lures and jigs.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

I don't have a logo....yet. I will more than likely wait until Moses is a little older and get a side shot of his head and horns and that will be my logo.

Yes, I am using Webs.com. It's very easy and I like it. I am using the free version right now but will upgrade from that at a later date.


----------



## Shelly May

What your goaties are not in the play pen, Some people spoil thier babies and make them so rotten (brats) ,  can't wait to see the web site...


----------



## Southern by choice

Who would put their goats in a playpen?    That is ridiculous!

The most lovey spoiled goat here is a KIKO...by the name of Ariana!    but she is not a brat!


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Nope my goats slept outside with their moms.  

It got to 16 last night so the ground was all frozen!! :bun Love that.

Yeah I would say Arianna is by far the friendliest and most spoiled goat here. Who says Kikos can't be tamed and are all wild?


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Oh and tomorrow is Callie's birthday! 1yr old


----------



## CocoNUT

Will "daddy" be making his FAVORITE girl a special puppy birthday cake to celebrate?!


----------



## Southern by choice

don't encourage him coco!


----------



## Pearce Pastures

Happy birthday to Callie.


----------



## marlowmanor

Here are some ideas for Callie's birthday cake! 
http://www.dog-treat-recipe-exchange.com/dog-birthday-cake-recipes


----------



## Southern by choice

Ok so I say not to encourage him and now Pearce and Marlow chime in.... hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm

Have you come under the Straw spell too?    I am resistant to him!


----------



## marlowmanor

Southern by choice said:
			
		

> Ok so I say not to encourage him and now Pearce and Marlow chime in.... hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
> 
> Have you come under the Straw spell too?    I am resistant to him!


You deal with him daily. Makes it easy to resist him because you know all his quirks!  

Miss Callie deserves a special treat for her birthday. Maybe a nice large bone to chew on would be better.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

HAHAHA I was thinking on the way back home that Cal needs something for her birthday. I mean my baby will be one year old, how could she get NOTHING at all???


----------



## CocoNUT

Straw Spell? Ok...I'll admit it...I'm under his spell....a laughter spell!

 I just picture him...with his panty hose and pink cowboy boots (in shorts)...jumping out of his bed in the hay (in the barn)...ready to take on more kidding and protect his "girls;" removing the curlers from Moses's hair; singing to his most favoritest (like my new word there) girl Callie! Ok..chores are done now...

Happy Birthday Callie! Just remember...daddy wuvs his specialistest (like my new word) wittle baby girl! yes he does....yes he does!


----------



## bonbean01

oh Coco...the visual...


----------



## Ownedby3alpacas

CocoNUT said:
			
		

> Straw Spell? Ok...I'll admit it...I'm under his spell....a laughter spell!
> 
> I just picture him...with his panty hose and pink cowboy boots (in shorts)...jumping out of his bed in the hay (in the barn)...ready to take on more kidding and protect his "girls;" removing the curlers from Moses's hair; singing to his most favoritest (like my new word there) girl Callie! Ok..chores are done now...
> 
> Happy Birthday Callie! Just remember...daddy wuvs his specialistest (like my new word) wittle baby girl! yes he does....yes he does!


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

haha That actually made me laugh.

Well guess what? I was taking care of all the goats and refilling mineral feeders and doing extra goats stuff this morning (I was going to tag the kids but it's freaking raining!!) and then the ducks got killed. We have three ducks here and now just one remains. The decided to cross the road this morning. We are on a highway for those that didn't know. Yeah well they are all happy making their duck noises and just then a car starts coming down the road. Where do they go? Not further across the street into the woods but back across the road. They were running and screaming duck and BAM and BAM. Poor things got smashed by a car and duck and feathers went all over the road. I'm not a huge fan of the ducks just because they are SSOOO dumb and really annoying sometimes but I do feel bad for them. They run back across? How dumb is that? But two are dead and one made it. I as well as I think three or so others saw it happen. Poor ducks. The one was screaming for the others after they died too.

OK again. That is too funny!   - about Coco and what she said that is


----------



## goodolboy

Free dog food. 

You know you have to get the one that's left a friend now.


----------



## bonbean01

That's a shame about the ducks 

Free dog food?    but you are right that the remaining one needs a friend for sure.


----------



## Bridgemoof

aww poor ducks.


----------



## goodolboy

So bon, what would you do with the ducks? Supper?


----------



## bonbean01

When Sadie my sweet duck and her very cute ducklings were killed by a neighbour's large cat...I was pretty upset and I buried them...could never eat Sadie


----------



## goodolboy

I hope you buried the neighbour's cat with them.


----------



## Pearce Pastures

That is so sad.


----------



## bonbean01

By the way...yes we did bury the cat too...DH took care of that evil thing...it had also gotten into a bluebird box and killed the Mama and all babies were gone...that cat did not get another chance...wasn't our cat and didn't shed a tear for it.


----------



## Vickir73

good riddance to bad garbage   or however the sayin' goes.


----------



## CocoNUT

That's a bummer about the ducks.  I was hoping...oops...I mean THINKING...yeah THINKING you were gonna say something about how Callie and D decided to help themselves to some Birthday fun and food with the ducks! YES! Gus is BETTER!!!! mwa ha ha ha ha ha!!!!  But OH NO...even on her birthday Miss Callie is PERFECT!


----------



## greenbean

Coco now I'm gonna have that image of Straw stuck in my head.

That sucks about the ducks!


----------



## Symphony

Did the Duck killers at least stop.  If it was a hit and run I'd be more pissed.  Yes, Ducks aren't always the most intelligent animals but birds aren't really known for their brains.  On the same note I've had some smart chickens.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Nope never stopped. It was raining and there were several cars behind so you can't expect a quick turn or hard on the brakes. The moved a little and just kept on going.

I weighed the kids today. All have gain in the range of three pounds this week. I also tagged all my Kikos. They were good about it. Only a quick yell and then they were fine. I went to check on them as I just got home and you should see Sis' kids! Sis is standing by a cinderblock and the kids are running, jumping on the block, and jumping onto their mom's back and trying to stand there! They get up there but can't balance on her back so then they leap off. lol You should see it. And it funnier because she is standing up. haha


----------



## Southern by choice

Symphony said:
			
		

> Did the Duck killers at least stop.  If it was a hit and run I'd be more pissed.  Yes, Ducks aren't always the most intelligent animals but birds aren't really known for their brains.  On the same note I've had some smart chickens.


Well, I can't expect anyone to stop...we are on a highway, albeit an old country highway, 2 lanes rainy slick and nowhere to go. The ducks just ran out. Not the drivers fault.


----------



## Vickir73

we have ducks here at the office.  Our address is known as "The Lakes on Post Oak" and so in our little "lakes," we have ducks.  Well, these ducks are a PITA.  they seem to enjoy walking out in the middle of the road and stopping.  Would you like some more ducks?? I'm sure there are several people here who would gladly chip in and pay for the postage to get these ducks out of here.

It doesn't make sense.  The ducks don't "belong" to anyone, but the security guards don't want you feeding them!!  No one seems to know how the ducks get here and every once in awhile we get new ones.  Rumor is the people at the zoo come get them and trade them out, but we really have no idea.


----------



## Symphony

Southern by choice said:
			
		

> Symphony said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did the Duck killers at least stop.  If it was a hit and run I'd be more pissed.  Yes, Ducks aren't always the most intelligent animals but birds aren't really known for their brains.  On the same note I've had some smart chickens.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I can't expect anyone to stop...we are on a highway, albeit an old country highway, 2 lanes rainy slick and nowhere to go. The ducks just ran out. Not the drivers fault.
Click to expand...

Southerners....


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Got a few funny pictures and videos of the kids today.


----------



## marlowmanor

Straw Hat Kikos said:
			
		

> Got a few funny pictures and videos of the kids today.


And of course we are waiting for them now!


----------



## Vickir73




----------



## CocoNUT

a*hem....


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Well their favorite place is the wood pile. That's where they spend most of their time and that's where they play. I weighed them for their one week weights and all have gained 3+ pounds. Pretty nice. Mo Clone (C2) is the biggest and she is already thick and wide. She is the best doe for sure. Then Tap (C3) is so funny because she tap dances all the time. She stands there then dances then takes off running. C4 has gained real good weight and is now real active like the others. She was slower and didn't seem as spunky as the other for the first day or so but she's just as crazy and wild. Then C1 is SO tall. Sis is a short Kiko but that C1 is SSOOO tall. Taller than all the others for sure. The kids stick together and all play and sleep together. They are so cute.






















Real hard to get still pictures of them when they are never still.  btw I couldn't get the video up here.


----------



## bonbean01

Really cute! 

I have tried to put a video up too and it didn't work for me either.


----------



## marlowmanor

All I get to see of C4 is her butt!  

Everyone else is cute too though.

Need more pictures of my favorite one though!


----------



## CocoNUT

They're so stinking cute!


----------



## Southern by choice

little mo really should be a keeper... at least at this point she is something else. Straw is crazy to sell her. I guess time will tell but this is one nice girl!


----------



## Vickir73

pretty baaaaabies


----------



## CocoNUT

Southern by choice said:
			
		

> little mo really should be a keeper... at least at this point she is something else. Straw is crazy to sell her. I guess time will tell but this is one nice girl!


I agree. I don't know much about kikos...but there does seem to be something special about her! She has a real nice "look" about her...and she's HUGE!


----------



## verkagj

Nothing cuter than a goat kid. I could (and have) spend hours watching them play. My twin boys went to their new home today. I hope they do me proud.


----------



## CocoNUT

You know Verkajg, everytime I see your posts I think "wow...you're in Belize...I bet it's nice there this time of year...." I picture that ocean scene...tropical breezes....aaaaaaah! 
I'm sure your twins will do you proud!


----------



## Symphony

Why don't you buy her, Southern?

Found and read most of this article and thought you might like it Straw, along with lots of other Goat people.

http://newfarm.rodaleinstitute.org/features/0704/meatgoat/index.shtml


----------



## Tmaxson

They are all so very cute Straw.  Can't wait to get up there and see them in person if this weather would ever cooperate.  This weather is also making it very difficult to get my garden in as well.  I had planned to have spring stuff in and growing by now but  I still need to do some fence repairs before I put stuff in the ground.  I am really praying for a nice March.


----------



## Southern by choice

Symphony said:
			
		

> Why don't you buy her, Southern?
> 
> Found and read most of this article and thought you might like it Straw, along with lots of other Goat people.
> 
> http://newfarm.rodaleinstitute.org/features/0704/meatgoat/index.shtml


Heck no.. I'm not buying her!  I have lamancha and dwarfs! 

Liked the article !  Goat is very popular here because of all the different cultures from the Raleigh area.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

@Marlow
I will try and get more when it is sunny and dry



> I agree. I don't know much about kikos...but there does seem to be something special about her! She has a real nice "look" about her...and she's HUGE!


Well first, she's huge! She's much wider and thicker than all the others. C3 is real big weight wise too but not as thick and wide as Mo Clone. I am thinking strongly about keeping her.



> Nothing cuter than a goat kid. I could (and have) spend hours watching them play. My twin boys went to their new home today. I hope they do me proud.


Very true. Kids are adorable! That's stinks. 



> They are all so very cute Straw.  Can't wait to get up there and see them in person if this weather would ever cooperate.  This weather is also making it very difficult to get my garden in as well.  I had planned to have spring stuff in and growing by now but  I still need to do some fence repairs before I put stuff in the ground.  I am really praying for a nice March.


Thanks T.  Me too, I wish it could be nice out and you could see them now. 

@Symphony 
I'll read it in a bit


----------



## greenbean

They're so cute Straw!


----------



## Shelly May

They are looking great straw, I am not sure why but C3 has something there that tells me she is going to be very special, not sure why? I don't even have goats, but she is special, well they all are...... Maybe its just because she reminds me so much of little lambies, no not sure. Keep posting pictures as they grow and maybe something will come to me as to why?


----------



## Southern by choice

Shelly May said:
			
		

> They are looking great straw, I am not sure why but C3 has something there that tells me she is going to be very special, not sure why? I don't even have goats, but she is special, well they all are...... Maybe its just because she reminds me so much of little lambies, no not sure. Keep posting pictures as they grow and maybe something will come to me as to why?


Yep..it's cuz she looks like a lambie!


----------



## CocoNUT

You know Straw....you'll have a LOT of upset BYHers if you get rid of her! 
No pressure!


----------



## PendergrassRanch

Babies!!!  They are all so cute!


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

CocoNUT said:
			
		

> You know Straw....you'll have a LOT of upset BYHers if you get rid of her!
> No pressure!


I don't care!! lol It's money! lol But I think I will end up keeping her. we'll see at weaning.


----------



## Symphony

Straw Hat Kikos said:
			
		

> CocoNUT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You know Straw....you'll have a LOT of upset BYHers if you get rid of her!
> No pressure!
> 
> 
> 
> I don't care!! lol It's money! lol But I think I will end up keeping her. we'll see at weaning.
Click to expand...

Greed is goooood.  Think GREEN Straw.  Cash is King....not the ladies, lol.


----------



## jodief100

Straw Hat Kikos said:
			
		

> CocoNUT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You know Straw....you'll have a LOT of upset BYHers if you get rid of her!
> No pressure!
> 
> 
> 
> I don't care!! lol It's money! lol But I think I will end up keeping her. we'll see at weaning.
Click to expand...

I am thinking about buying her...... If Straw is dumb enough to give her up.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

A neighbor called and said she has a Boer that has had a rectal prolapse. They put it back in and she prolapsed again. So she's a cull now and she can't eat her. She gave her to us for free to eat. She is 2-3 months pregnant and is only 10 months old but she is meaty. I feel bad for her but not much you can do. She really needs to die. It's not too pretty. Took pictures and may post them here but not sure yet. We were going to slaughter her ourselves which I really want to do but we'll get her processed so we can have all the right cuts and all. I can't wait to eat her though!


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

@Jodie

As of right now I am keeping her. But if I let her go you'll be the first to know. I think the white one (C3 aka C3PO aka Tap) is the nest best. She's not as wide and thick but is the same weight. She's a big goat. We'll see as time goes on but really they all seem like nice goats to me.


----------



## Pearce Pastures

Sorry, passed out from all the cuteness.


----------



## Pearce Pastures

Ummm, cuteness, I mean, from the pictures of the adorable kids not from the rectal prolapsed dinner goat.


----------



## bonbean01

Pearce....I would hope everyone would know what you meant...but that was funny that you clarified 

I best go to bed...still trying to type while laughing so hard...I'm losing it


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Yes Pearce, thank you for clarifying.


----------



## bonbean01

why am I still laughing at this???  At least I made it this late...getting better and more energy returning now...slowly, but surely...but these giggles won't stop!!!!  Going to turn the eggs in the incubator and then go to bed if I can stop laughing


----------



## Symphony




----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

I read that article. Very pretty interesting. That guy has found a niche for sure.


----------



## Bridgemoof

A rectal prolapsed goat doesn't sound like this to me  It sounds like this 


:bun

Bon appetit! 

Poor goat  I shouldn't be laughing.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

It is poor goat but there's not much we can do for her sadly. But a goat is a goat and food is food. 

She's really pretty too. Thick, wide, meaty, etc. One cause of a prolapse like that is from being too fat, well this person feeds them non-stop to where they always have food out there. So yes big goats but the feed bill! I would have a stroke I'm sure. But I think that may be the reason as to why she prolapsed, too fat.


----------



## CocoNUT




----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Here's some kid pictures I took. D and Cal have been with them at all times the last two days now. We only let them be together when I or someone was there but now dogs and goats are together. All is going well and dogs are doing great. It really helps they the moms are so protective though. They keep the dogs away from the kids real well and if the kids are not liking the dogs sniffing them then they trot to their moms who tell the dogs to go. 





















































If anyone wants to see pictures of the Boer with the prolapsed rectum can just PM me. I don't think I'll post them here as it's rather nasty. She will be slaughtered tomorrow morning. 

We also got a triple yolker the other day!


----------



## greenbean

They're sooo cute!   You know you just want to give them to me 

That's awesome about the egg.  What kind of chicken did it come from?


----------



## Bridgemoof

The goats look good and meaty already!  

And wow on the egg. Never had a triple yolker before!


----------



## Pearce Pastures

Wow, I have never seen that before!  Is this from the same hen that keeps giving those huge ones?


----------



## CrazyFlocksters

I'm so jealous, I've been hopeing for a triple all weekend. 

Those are some really good pics. We can't seem to get Southern down to take pics for us. You whanta come down to the hills and take some?


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

The kids are cute. Wild as all get out though. I mean, I have never seen anything, not even baby goats, that were as wild and run and jump and fight and leap and climb as these guys. WILD, CRAZY little goats. And C1 loves to go from the ground and jump up onto mom. She's crazy. All are gaining well too. They will get 2 weeks weight on Tue. And yeah they do look meaty. lol They are all pretty thick, esp C2 aka Mo Clone. If I keep her I will register her as SHK Mo Clone I think. lol 

I think the egg was from a Delaware again but not sure. That was the first triple toll eggs we've had here. We've had about 15,000 eggs laid and that's the first. Has tons of double yolkers though. And a fair amount of single yolkers. lol

Ya'll will get your triplets. Wait, didn't that HUGE black one have three? I think you said she did. 

Sure, you pay for me to get there and I'm there. btw it would be "up there" because you are up from NC.  For real though, would be neat to be there with that many going everyday!

EAT: the other day it rained and "Seattle Rained" all day. Those little Kikos were out in the lighter rain with their moms and playing around on the wood. When I saw them at night they were all muddy and wet from being out there. Of course they take after their moms and dad and take it in stride. No issues, no shivering, nothing. I love Kikos. Love 'em. They have never had a heat lamp or heat source other than hay and their moms and have been thru temps as low as 15F and under a week old. I love these goats.


----------



## autumnprairie

Cute babies I need to get pics if mine to show you goober looks like mo clone but spotted some same colors


----------



## alsea1

You def. have some nice goats. 
Wish I knew something about AI . LOL


----------



## bonbean01

Loved the photos and I see they enjoyed the sun today too  Yeah...know what you mean about loving your goats...feel the same way about our sheep.  The babies are just so stinking cute with their antics and I can't imagine anyone watching kids or lambs play without a huge grin on their face!

Huge egg...and three yolks..wow!  I've had a few double yolks now and then, but never three!


----------



## Bridgemoof

Yeah I love watching the baby goats romping around here, too. So funny! I'm partial to the alpines because they are prettier colors and smaller. So cute! But all the baby goats are cute. I wish we had a Kiko doe. Well, when all these boer does come into heat again I think they will be going with Kiko Joe!  I can't wait to see what Joe produces.


----------



## CocoNUT

on the kids
 on the tripple yolker!


----------



## Vickir73

Straw, you are from North Carolina - I'm not sure you are allowed to use the word "y'all"  - I need to find a southern's rule book.  Very cute babies.  The one, I'm not sure of it's number, but it looks like it's got longer hair than the others - it looks almost "fuzzy" or is it just the pictures?  I like that one - reminds me of me when I wake up in the morning.


----------



## marlowmanor

Vickir73 said:
			
		

> Straw, you are from North Carolina - I'm not sure you are allowed to use the word "y'all"  - I need to find a southern's rule book.  Very cute babies.  The one, I'm not sure of it's number, but it looks like it's got longer hair than the others - it looks almost "fuzzy" or is it just the pictures?  I like that one - reminds me of me when I wake up in the morning.


North Carolinians are allowed to use y'all!  I think Straw is a northern transplant though so he may not be allowed to use y'all!  I was born and raised in NC so I think I have every right to use y'all!  You really want to have fun with me though get into a BBQ debate! I am from the BBQ capital!


----------



## CocoNUT

What a minute...I thought Memphis was the BBQ capital? 
(I prefer Carolina sauce BTW...something about the mustard in the sauce...YUM....)
DANG NAB IT! Now y'all got me wanting pulled pork! (& some people up in WV say y'all too!) 
I grew up with "you guys"...but y'all does roll off the tongue sweeter! 
I can't understand the "yous guys" thing...Jersey? 
ooooh....Marlow...give me a good BBQ beans recipe!


----------



## marlowmanor

CocoNUT said:
			
		

> What a minute...I thought Memphis was the BBQ capital?
> (I prefer Carolina sauce BTW...something about the mustard in the sauce...YUM....)
> DANG NAB IT! Now y'all got me wanting pulled pork! (& some people up in WV say y'all too!)
> I grew up with "you guys"...but y'all does roll off the tongue sweeter!
> I can't understand the "yous guys" thing...Jersey?
> ooooh....Marlow...give me a good BBQ beans recipe!


Don't make BBQ beans Coco! I actually am not a huge bean fan, won't touch baked beans actually.  Only since I married DH will I eat pintos and only because it's been the only option at times!  My recipe for baked beans would be to pour some out of a can would be Busch's baked beans warmed up in a pot! 

ETA: There is Carolina BBQ (usually pulled pork), Memphis BBQ (beef ribs I think), and there is Texas BBQ (usually beef cuts). I watched a show on BBQ one night though it's been a while. It was quite educational!


----------



## Southern by choice

Ya'll is acceptable South of the Mason-Dixon Line. The Mason Dixon line is the divider between N/S and is on the Maryland /PA border. However, those south of Maryland consider Maryland a Northern State and those North of Maryland consider it  to be a Southern state... in the end she  is a nobody's child.... It rolls back to the civil war era.

Yall makes more sense than you guys or yous guys!


----------



## The Grim Raker

Southern by choice said:
			
		

> Ya'll is acceptable South of the Mason-Dixon Line. The Mason Dixon line is the divider between N/S and is on the Maryland /PA border. However, those south of Maryland consider Maryland a Northern State and those North of Maryland consider it  to be a Southern state... in the end she  is a nobody's child.... It rolls back to the civil war era.
> 
> Yall makes more sense than you guys or yous guys!


Nobodys child lol lol


----------



## CocoNUT

Well Southern...you're PARTIALLY correct! Most Virginians don't consider "northern virginia" to be southern by any stretch of the imagination and are often ashamed to claim them! And although West Virginia is south of the mason dixon line...it sided with the North during the civil war era so it's a southern state with sometimes northern leanings. This whole area is a bunch of unclaimed, confused bodies! Some places are more yankee...and others more southern. Maryland is a big ol' mess! (My DH is from MD, so I can get away with saying that!  )


----------



## bonbean01

Well being a Canadian citizen with US permanent resident status...guess I am nobodys child too....LOLOLOL....eh?


----------



## CocoNUT

Oh Bon...I discovered the Candian "plan" many moons ago in college...don't play coy with me! Y'all are all sneaking...taking over our media (actors) and moving down here so you can have warmer weather! Soon you all are going to be attempting to out populate us in our own country and then try to reattach yourselves to mother Canada! Because if it's one thing we know...those Canadians are TRULY evil! With their Mounted Police and their "ehs" and weather chat....all that COLD weather HAS to affect the mind....LOOOOONG cooooold winters give you lots of time to plan!


----------



## BrownSheep




----------



## The Grim Raker

CocoNUT said:
			
		

> if it's one thing we know...those Canadians are TRULY evil!


----------



## bonbean01

Yikes Coco...you are on to us!!!!


----------



## CocoNUT

You betcha eh?! Mwa ha ha ha ha!


----------



## SheepGirl

I'm from MD and I say y'all lol. Honestly I think we are smack dab in the middle--so not southern or northern, just "central" lol


----------



## BrownSheep

I have a friend who moved to NC back in middle school. It cracks me up when she comes back. Y'all...


We have something called ( please don't take offence) called Idaho Hick that would mak you swear they were from the deep south, despite the fact you know they were born and raised in Idaho ...Once again I did not name the accent it's just what they call it


----------



## Meat Goats

Hey we can say Ya'll!

NC BBQ is the best and anyone that disagrees, I'll fight you. lol

Coco - You are SSOO funny.


----------



## redtailgal

Well, I do declare!  Y'all are all a lil off your rocker!

The way I see it if your a norther or a souther, you'd do well to remember that a whistling woman and a crowing hen never come to a good end!!

Bless your hearts!  I reckon it wont be long till y'all are all gonna be whistling Dixie!

and just so you know, I say y'all and if anyone wants to trouble me for it, then we'll just have us a sit down and a word of prayer about it and if that dont work, we'll have to run a coon up the tree.

I'll spend the rest of the night pondering if any of y'all evil Canadians can cipher what I just wrote.


----------



## BrownSheep

I would guess no...I sure couldn't anyway.....Then again I am closer to Canada than I am to any of the southern states.


----------



## neener92

redtailgal said:
			
		

> Well, I do declare!  Y'all are all a lil off your rocker!
> 
> The way I see it if your a norther or a souther, you'd do well to remember that a whistling woman and a crowing hen never come to a good end!!
> 
> Bless your hearts!  I reckon it wont be long till y'all are all gonna be whistling Dixie!
> 
> and just so you know, I say y'all and if anyone wants to trouble me for it, then we'll just have us a sit down and a word of prayer about it and if that dont work, we'll have to run a coon up the tree.
> 
> I'll spend the rest of the night pondering if any of y'all evil Canadians can cipher what I just wrote.


----------



## bonbean01

RTG.....you are too funny...loved your post 

And yes....I can understand it all and that's mild for this area and how people talk!  I love the rural South....the milder winters, the awesome foods, the way people talk with that soft drawl....but most of all...the people here are so awesome...couldn't ask for more!


----------



## Meat Goats

Got it RTG! 

Never would I have known any of that if I had not been here and where I am in NC for a bit. lol


----------



## Symphony

CocoNUT said:
			
		

> What a minute...I thought Memphis was the BBQ capital?
> (I prefer Carolina sauce BTW...something about the mustard in the sauce...YUM....)
> DANG NAB IT! Now y'all got me wanting pulled pork! (& some people up in WV say y'all too!)
> I grew up with "you guys"...but y'all does roll off the tongue sweeter!
> I can't understand the "yous guys" thing...Jersey?
> ooooh....Marlow...give me a good BBQ beans recipe!


KC is the best BBQ and Northerners can say Y'all all day as we already whooped you guys once.


----------



## Southern by choice

The northerners should have minded their own business. I guess it's still the same today.... washington thinks they have a flippin clue still wants to tell us all how to live. And remember the history books were written by the northerners. There is much people just don't know or understand about that time in our history. The only good thing to come out of it was the eventual ending of slavery...but that is not what the war was about, as many are ignorant of.

Sorry the only BBQ worth eating is BEEF!!!!!!!!!!!!! Pork


----------



## bonbean01

Southern, you are correct!  Anyone wanting an accurate history lesson on the civil war just has to visit our area...several large battles and many history buffs and they reinact the battles every year.  We are close to Corinth, MS and to Shiloh, TN.  

As for BBQ...I love it all...Beef, Pork and Chicken...a good sauce and I'm pretty happy


----------



## purplequeenvt

Southern by choice said:
			
		

> The northerners should have minded their own business. I guess it's still the same today.... washington thinks they have a flippin clue still wants to tell us all how to live. And remember the history books were written by the northerners. *There is much people just don't know or understand about that time in our history. The only good thing to come out of it was the eventual ending of slavery...but that is not what the war was about, as many are ignorant of.*


X2 - I may have been born a "northerner" and love living up here, but I think may have a little bit of southern in me too.  I call the Civil War, the War of Northern Aggression. And Abe Lincoln =


----------



## Symphony

purplequeenvt said:
			
		

> Southern by choice said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The northerners should have minded their own business. I guess it's still the same today.... washington thinks they have a flippin clue still wants to tell us all how to live. And remember the history books were written by the northerners. *There is much people just don't know or understand about that time in our history. The only good thing to come out of it was the eventual ending of slavery...but that is not what the war was about, as many are ignorant of.*
> 
> 
> 
> X2 - I may have been born a "northerner" and love living up here, but I think may have a little bit of southern in me too.  I call the Civil War, the War of Northern Aggression. And Abe Lincoln =
Click to expand...

Wow and wow.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

I agree. People up North do not tell what happened correctly and that's fact. Come down here to get the real story if you Northerners don't believe. And yeah, it is the War of Northern Aggression.

And what most don't know is that Abe was not that good a prez. Go back and actually do some reading and figure some stuff out, don't just believe all you hear.

BTW I'M BACK BABY!!!!!!


----------



## bonbean01

YAY!!!!!  You are back!!!!


----------



## greenbean

Welcome back!!


----------



## redtailgal




----------



## autumnprairie




----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Thanks guys! I get being banned for something you did but not for something when you did nothing wrong. I'll be talking about that and figuring some stuff out here and reconsidering my place on BYH's.


----------



## PendergrassRanch




----------



## BrownSheep

So glad youre back!!!


----------



## Bridgemoof

Straw you won't be reconsidering anything!  This place wouldn't be the same without you.


----------



## CocoNUT

And the Straw shall rise AGAIN!!!!!  
Welcome back!


----------



## Shelly May

WELCOME BACK


----------



## The Grim Raker

Straw Hat Kikos said:
			
		

> Thanks guys! I get being banned for something you did but not for something when you did nothing wrong. I'll be talking about that and figuring some stuff out here and reconsidering my place on BYH's.


Well I hope it wasn't anything to do with Royd throwing his toys out of the pram the other night
Good to see you back


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Well actually it was. lol

Thanks all for the welcome back. Bet you guys enjoyed my absence for a bit. ha

Couple things. 1) I will try and answer he rest of the PM's I have. Might not happen today though but I will answer them all, promise. 2) I will be sending several PM's to some of you. Need to tell you something, give you some info, fill you in, as well as something else that I'm forbidden to talk about here.  

Also we got the goat back. Looks alot different. :/ Looks YUM . I CAN NOT WAIT FOR GOAT!!!


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Weighed the kids for two week weights.

C1 - 12.8 pounds - gained 2.8 pounds this week
Mo Clone - 13.6 pounds - gained 3 pounds this week
Tap - 13.0 pounds - gained 3 pounds this week
C4 BOOM! - 10.0 pounds - gained 2.4 pounds this week


----------



## Vickir73

Sorry, Straw, you were gone???  Sorry I made the "y'all" comment - if I'd have known you were gonna get banned over it, I wouldn't have pointed it out


----------



## CocoNUT

Oh Vickir - them North Cakalackians are always causing SOME Kind of ruckus!


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Yeah I was gone for a little bit. You had nothing to do with it. No worries. 

hmmhm Yup, Coco you got it.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

I have to say...Moses is a big goat. He is taller than any Boer around here and he is extremely thick, full, and wide. It does not come thru in the pictures but he is a big goat. I can't wait to weigh him this weekend.


----------



## greenbean

How do you weigh him?


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Pick him up and step on the scale. Soon he'll be too big but I'm hoping to buy a livestock scale soon.


----------



## greenbean

He looks too big now   But then again, I'm short and a weakling haha.


----------



## PendergrassRanch

greenbean said:
			
		

> He looks too big now   But then again, I'm short and a weakling haha.


I was going to say the same thing!


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

That's him a few months ago.


----------



## goodolboy

We bought a livestock scale that goes to 2000 lbs. Why I don't known. The scales size won't let yoou get that much on it. But have you checked the price of one. When you get ready to buy one, make sure your check book is full.


----------



## bonbean01

Moses just keeps getting more handsome all the time...and he produced some lovely babies

Can't imagine anyone picking him up to stand on a scale though


----------



## alsea1

The hair on his head kills me. I think you could style it.
He is a real nice goat though.
He is kiko right


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

goodolboy said:
			
		

> We bought a livestock scale that goes to 2000 lbs. Why I don't known. The scales size won't let yoou get that much on it. But have you checked the price of one. When you get ready to buy one, make sure your check book is full.


I know of a pretty nice one that goes to 600 pounds and is only $300. That's the one I'll be going after.

Thanks bon. He did make some nice kids, huh? They are growing well and so crazy and wild. haha I wish you could see them.

Yes the hair is like his Trademark. haha And yes, he is a Purebred Kiko registered with the National Kiko Registry.

Edeted becaue Im tider adn catn sepll anmyore


----------



## goodolboy

I heard you had a dream about being a sheepeople.  You do know that some sheep will top out that scale. You might need to rethink that little one, well, since you'll be doing sheep that is.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

No. lol Not getting sheep and I'm a goat person forever. That 600 pound scale is plenty


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Well Alana could kid any day now. She is due on the 5th but could kid today but she won't.

Ya'll are welcome to make your guesses; sexes, litter size, weights.

Also I am pretty darn sure I'm keeping Mo Clone. I may put that on her papers when I register her but am open to registration names and names to call her. Marlow, that's your queue.


----------



## marlowmanor

Straw Hat Kikos said:
			
		

> Well Alana could kid any day now. She is due on the 5th but could kid today but she won't.
> 
> Ya'll are welcome to make your guesses; sexes, litter size, weights.
> 
> Also I am pretty darn sure I'm keeping Mo Clone. I may put that on her papers when I register her but am open to registration names and names to call her. *Marlow, that's your queue*.


I'll get right on the naming sir! 

Do you want something with Mo in it? Actually I just got struck with a neat idea just have to do some research. BRB with some name ideas. 

ETA: Ok so I was going to see if the biblical Moses had any daughters and suggest one of those names, but apparently he only had 2 sons that are recorded biblically. So that idea just went down the drain. :/


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

It doesn't need to. I was just thinking about putting on her papers as "SHK Mo Clone". She can have a registration name and then a name we cal her or just one name, with or without Mo in it.


----------



## marlowmanor

Straw Hat Kikos said:
			
		

> It doesn't need to. I was just thinking about putting on her papers as "SHK Mo Clone". She can have a registration name and then a name we cal her or just one name, with or without Mo in it.


Looking into it. Looking up names with Mo in them as well as names with same meaning or origin.


----------



## marlowmanor

Name suggestions:
Ester
Eden
Hannah
Jubilee
Leah
Sarah
Miriam

All are Hebrew names. I know Moses is technically an Egyptian name but I wanted to keep with the biblical Hebrew theme. There are a couple in that list that I am really leaning towards but I'll let you decide.


----------



## autumnprairie

I like Jubilee


----------



## greenbean

I like Jubilee, Ester, and Miriam.


----------



## Shelly May

Guessing that Alana, will have 2 boys, 7 lbs and 8lbs, Just because you need the bucks


----------



## CocoNUT

well...if it didn't need to be biblical...I was thinking Monique.


----------



## bonbean01

Need to see an updated photo of Alana before making any guesses 

I'd call the Mo Clone...Monique... she deserves a classy name.


----------



## CocoNUT

With that whole 'french" thing...you could call her by saying...."Monique...ooooh la la....ooooo la la....."


----------



## Bridgemoof

Yeah Monique is pretty good since it sounds the most like Moses. But then again, you would end up calling her Mo too. Then you would start calling her Mo Clone, so you'd be right back where you started from.


----------



## bonbean01




----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Well I think on her papers she will be Mo Clone but I may or may not call her something else. Does not have to be Hebrew or biblical for those of you wondering. And NOTHING French please. 






Alana the other day.


----------



## redtailgal

love the spots.........I hope I have two lil spotted doelings soon!


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Ok I'm not done weighing all the goat but had to put this up here. As you all know Moses was a bit stunted for the first 6-7 months of his life but since that time he has been gaining weight quickly and putting on alot of size and height. His whole eye issue set him back again but he has taken off since then. Moses has been gaining more than .250 ADG for the last several months. Well I was so excited to weigh him because you can see how he is getting bigger. He gains about an inch a month in height but that is slowing down some now. 

Weeeellllll Mo weighed 85 last month up from 77 and this month he weighs..........96 pounds!! That's a .393 ADG. He is growing so much! I used to think he was just always going to be a smaller but but nope, he will be a large buck for sure. By 2-3 he will be a monster I bet. So happy.


----------



## greenbean

Awesome! :bun


----------



## Bridgemoof

That's great Straw! He will be a monster! Judging by the size of our Kiko Joe, he will be huge. His daddy was big, wasn't he? What do you expect his full grown weight to be?


----------



## alsea1

That's good. He will make a very nice stud goat.
I am still kicking myself for not keeping the three Amigo's. Those boys were huge. And friendly


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

If you want to know other places where you can find me online and other places I am "active" PM me sooner than later.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

...


----------



## autumnprairie




----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

> Ok folks. I am going to take a different approach to this issue and break a number of mod rules in the process. There has been friction between a couple of members that has digressed to a very serious level over a period of time. PM's submitted and open forum content now stored in the mod section that you don't see paints a very nasty picture and both sides are trying to pull friends in to defend them. So yes moderator response has been harsher than normal.
> 
> Problem is this situation has to be diffused before it gets more serious than it already is. While I understand the want to defend friends on this forum. Too many good people are being drawn and baited into this situation and we need to stop that some how. If members truly want to see the problem end I suggest they use the report button more and don't respond to questionable posts or journal entries. It is only then that we can get back to normal moderation which has historically been infrequent. So I am asking the members to help us by reporting rather than stepping up to defend which just adds fuel to the fire and gives those with the biggest issues the fuel they want to see this continue.
> 
> Personally I would like to not have to see people getting points assessed for defending and doing what they feel is the right thing. But the current situation and its severity needs to be ended.


I agree with this. Lets get this back to what it was and should be.

I have become aware that there were larger issues at hand then what we all thought. We thought, at least most did, that this whole Symphony thing was big deal and he was hurting people. Had lots of PM's about him and people really hurt by what went down there. We were mad that the Mods were so strict on us and not on the people they need to be. Well there were bigger fish to fry and issues that us as normal members could not understand. The Mods are doing what they need to do, trust me. That is coming from someone that was VERY mad at the Mods for what has been happening lately. All I have to say is, lets get this back to what it was.


----------



## elevan




----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

I edited so check it out everyone!


----------



## bonbean01

I'm all for that...have loved BYH for a long time now.


----------



## bonbean01

How is Alana doing???  Any closer to kidding?


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

haha Yes she is good. Her bag looks pretty big. I have no idea when she goes though. So happy about more kids though!


----------



## bonbean01

I still can't give a guess as to when and how many...haven't seen photos of her from the top down to get an idea of how big she is side to side or her udder...but hope she has an easy birth and beautiful babies!!!!


----------



## autumnprairie

bonbean01 said:
			
		

> I still can't give a guess as to when and how many...haven't seen photos of her from the top down to get an idea of how big she is side to side or her udder...but hope she has an easy birth and beautiful babies!!!!


X2


----------



## Cricket

Thanks for the clarification without gory details, Straw!


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

No problem

So nothing new with the Kikos or Alana yet. Weighed all the goats today and got them in my database. All did REALLY good this last month. All the still growing goats have excellent weight gains and we confirmed a few pregnancies.


----------



## Bridgemoof

Yeah back to goat weights, good idea! I don't know if you saw my post in the goat section today Straw, but we lost twin boers when we had to pull them.  Tim weighed them together and they weighed 25 pounds! Whoa, that's pretty big, too bad they didn't live. 

You're going to wean your babies at 4 months, right? What's the disadvantage of weaning earlier than that?


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Bridgemoof said:
			
		

> Yeah back to goat weights, good idea! I don't know if you saw my post in the goat section today Straw, but we lost twin boers when we had to pull them.  Tim weighed them together and they weighed 25 pounds! Whoa, that's pretty big, too bad they didn't live.
> 
> You're going to wean your babies at 4 months, right? What's the disadvantage of weaning earlier than that?


Oh no Bridge I have not. I normally read every single post posted on this forum but have been so busy with so many things lately I have not seen it.  Whoaza that is some big goats. So sorry you lost them. Any idea as to why or how?

No, I will wean my kids at 90 days old and the will be dam raised ONLY. No creep feed. I like the 90 day just because that is the standard for meat goats and it's really a good time for them. 120 day wean can stunt them, imo, as they still depend to much on momma when they should be on their own. Earlier and they don't get enough milk and will not grow as well as if you did the 90 wean. Of course if you creep feed then earlier can be better but I'm not into that much. It really comes down to what the goat producers feels is best for their goats.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Oh and...I'm eating goat burgers. YUM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bridgemoof

Goat burgers!!!   Are they any good?

90 days sounds like the way to go. So that means at the end of this month we can start weaning, yay!

So, I know you don't have time to read the whole post, but basically the doe had presented with a fluid sac for about 2 hours and wasn't pushing. We tried to induce labor with oxytocin, then we pulled them, except their heads were turned back and I guess we killed them.  That's it in a nutshell.

http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/viewtopic.php?id=24913&p=1


----------



## bonbean01

I've never had the chance to try any kind of goat meat...is it similar to lamb?  One day I will just have to head out the NC and get you to cook me a goat burger!


----------



## elevan

More similar to vension imo.  I'm not a fan of lamb...


----------



## Southern by choice

I think they should have aged more. These were REAL freshhhhhh. Meaning.....   I thought McFlurry was kissing me! 

My Dh said it tasted like lamb burgers... I don't know- never had lamb burgers. But I LOVE LAMB!

Honestly I felt like the goat barn was in my mouth.


----------



## bonbean01

oh Southern...you thought McFlurry was kissing you while eating goat burgers???  

Our lamb is always hung for a time and aged...plus our lamb is hair sheep...much milder than wool sheep in my opinion.

Em...come here for dinner and I'll fix you lamb that I am positive will change your mind about lamb


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Yes I loved the burgers. I certainly thought they were good.

Wow Bridge, I'm sorry. I would have had no idea what to do. So sorry you lost them.

Some say that it is alot like lamb,some say alot like deer, some say alot like beef. I guess it depends on the person and I think the part of the goat has as much to do with it as anything.

elevan - Me either. Not a lamb fan.


----------



## bonbean01

Straw...you also are invited for a lamb supper that I'll prepare and you'll change your mind!  People used to strong lamb flavour are disappointed in our lamb being so mild...yet so tasty to our way of thinking.

C'mon over...bring some goat burgers...we'll do a cook off


----------



## Bridgemoof

I LOVE lamb!  And lambs 

We've cooked our goat a few ways, but no burgers. The first time Tim roasted it in the oven like a pork roast and that was REALLY good. The second time in the crock pot and that was just okay. The third time when we ground it and used it in our chili, it tasted gamey to me, like venison.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

During Southern Herdstock we could do that. haha

We will be eating thos goat many ways but tonight was just burgers. Good though


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic

I LOVE lamb.  I have been waiting anxiously by the phone since Wed when we dropped 3 off at the butcher. I try to do my own but I was selling some of these and didn't really have time to deal with them since we also took 1 hog to butcher and then did the boar ourselves yesterday and today.  Anyway...   I freaking love lamb.  SO SO SO SO good. 


Goat is good too. I don't think it tastes like either venison or lamb. I guess it still falls into that game meat flavor type category but they don't taste the same to me. I want to try goat burger. We just got a grinder so the next time we butcher a goat I want to grind a bunch of it and make the mixture you can get at Halal butchers. It has onions and cilantro and garlic and all kinds of stuff in it. Sort of like a seasoned meat ball mixture but they patty it up like a burger.


----------



## Pearce Pastures

Sounds yummy!  Ours is going first thing in the morning (sayonara DinDin!).   Do you think letting the meat sit for a week might help the taste, like Southern said, kind of let it age?  I sure don't want goat barn mouth


----------



## bonbean01

I'm sure processors all have their own way of doing things...around here all meat is hung and aged in large walk in coolers...just how it's done here...livestock and deer.

Yup...need to do a southern herdstock and have a large cook off for sure  

Pearce...you were smart to name him DinDin


----------



## Pearce Pastures

Ha, that was the kids really.  I just told them that if they were going to name him, they better make it a food name.  

You all should plan a get-together.


----------



## Kitsara

I've yet to try goat, I'm looking forward to it, but I certainly loved lamb sausage when I had some. Course I was a teen at the time and my friend and I drove her mom nuts since we had named the bottle-baby lambs that went to slaughter and we were saying how well Nanook tasted and how Spot had such a wonderful flavor. So delicious and we were so bad.


----------



## EllieMay

Goat burgers?  Wow. Never tried them.
That's something to add to my list of things-to-try.  

I love lamb chops and I had my first lamb burger last year at a sheep sale.
OH!  It was soooo good!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  

I will never go back to beef burgers!
Now I can't wait to butcher my own lambs for meat!!!


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic

It's horrible. I go out and look at the babies and my husband asks what I'm thinking and I answer... "The cute ones taste better."


----------



## Vickir73




----------



## CocoNUT

I upset the militant vegitarian in our group when we went to new zealand back in college. She was always ranting and raving about how the hunter of the group was a HORRIBLE person...blah blah blah. Well...we went on a sheep farm tour and were out in one of the pastures...where they separate the ewes and the lambs. I seriously could NOT stop DROOLING as I looked at them all...running around the open field....One of the girls in the group saw this and said "wassup CocoNUT?" and ALL I COULD SAY was "LAMBCHOPS!!!!!" The militan vegan bolted out of the bus and immediately fertilized the field with her lunch! (I honestly didn't mean to upset her...but I'd JUST had THE tastiest lamb kebab in Christchurch the day before and it was still on my mind.....)

I LOVE LAMB! My egyptian friend LOVES my lamb! Apparently I know how to cook with it! I LOVE it...I need some LAMB!


----------



## bonbean01

Well...next vacation pack up the family and come here...I have quite a bit of lamb in the freezer


----------



## CocoNUT

You know Bon...you're going to need to be careful. You'll have 5 dogs, and a WHOLE BUNCH of us, all at your house at ONE TIME!


----------



## autumnprairie

Sounds good to me


----------



## Pearce Pastures




----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

No kids from her this morning.


----------



## bonbean01

Well...when you come Coco...how many dogs are you bringing with you? Got a phone call last night from a friend in Florida who will be coming for a visit beginning of April...his house is up for sale...if it sells before he comes here...will he be bringing his 3 dogs???  Holy Moly Batman...I may just go camp out with the sheep with too many dogs shedding and doing my allergies in 

Stinking cold again here today with a horrid wind...so glad we noticed the new back porch roof problem and took care of that quickly...kind of scarey on a ladder with that wind gusting so hard...and cold...then rain...lucky for the guys we hired and paid to put up that roof that they are not answering their phone...slackers...


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Oh no! bon hope all goes well. Know you and dog hair don't get along to well.


----------



## bonbean01

This is true Straw and our pollen spring allergy season is beginning already...in two days we are up to HIGH pollen...sigh...and I hate taking antihistimines so much, but nothing else has worked, so that's what I have to do.


----------



## CocoNUT

Well Bon...i'll leave Gus at home...to watch the goats/sheepies. I COULD bring her though...but you'd fall in love with her and BEG me to keep her! Allergies adn all! 
I think you need to get the green beast ready to go again! You'll be a guest in your own home.


----------



## bonbean01




----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

No kids tonight. 

Night all


----------



## Shelly May




----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Well Alana will go today. I have said that her bag is huge but now it is HUGE. You've all seen the Lamancha bags right? Yeah well, that's what it is like right now. It's crazy. She was also laying down and was pawing at the ground earlier. I bet all I have she goes today.

Sis and Arianna are great moms and their kids are doing great. Growing fast and all very healthy and wild things. They are starting to like people too. They will run up to you and jump up on you.

Moses is huge is has really mellowed out. He used to be so wild and you couldn't get withing 50 feet of him. Now he lets you pet and scratch him. He sometimes gives kisses too. He's growing at an incredible rate and is getting big. His horns are spiraling and he's looking good.

Caleb had a really bad issue a little bit ago. I never mentioned it anywhere else so none of you know but it was bad. He had scratched his eye. Not a big deal and they close it for a day, it clouds over, they get better. Well for some reason his eye got dangerously bad. I had not seen it for two days (last I saw it it was all ok and normal) then after that two day break from not seeing it, I saw it. His cornea has separated and was bulging out of his head. His whole eye basically was shooting out of his socket. It was clouded over and all you could see was the bulged thick white covering. It was so bad that it was the kind of thing where you are like, "Ok. Well either we try and treat this and hopefully he lives and if he does lets hope he's not blind. Basically we treat him and hopefully he lives and doesn't die on us." It was really bad and make your stomach turn. I decided to give him some Penicillin at a does of 1cc per 15 pounds. He got 4cc of Penicillin twice a day IM in the hip. He also got 1.5cc of it in his eye once a day. Did this for 7 days as well as gave him some probios to help his gut. (He didn't eat any of the probios though) I finished the 7 day course and his eye looked a bit better but not much more I could do so took him off it and let him be. Now, I want to say this real quick, it is amazing this goat. NEVER, thru this whole thing, did he once act not normal or act sick. I mean you would think that an eye injury so bad that you wonder if he'll even live would at least make him act "off". Nope he acted 100% normal every second of this issue. I still can't believe it. But now his eye is getting much better. His eye is still bulged a little bit and still has some white covering over it but you can now see his eye behind it and it is all going down. I think that soon his eye will be back to normal. He was able to see thru it for the longest time (how idk!) but then at the end he was blind in it but I think the sight is coming back. I will check once it is healed the rest of the way to see if he can see thru it again.

But boy, his eye was so bad I can't even explain it. I'm glad he is better now and didn't want to make mention of it because I had no idea if he would die or if we needed to put him down so I wanted to hold off.

Buut all is good now with all the animals and later today we should have more goats!


----------



## Vickir73

well, I'm glad Caleb is getting better - that's horrible.  poor thing.  It's not the same thing, but my head roo got into a fight with another roo and appears to be blind on his one side - everything else is fine tho, he just walks at a funny angle sometimes when he's trying to look at something new


----------



## bonbean01

Glad Caleb is doing better...poor thing!!!!

And woo hoo for maybe Alana babies today!!!!


----------



## CocoNUT

That's scarey with Caleb. Glad he's doing better...keep us posted!
Yay...kiddos coming again! Can't wait to see more kid photos....get the bed in the barn set up....


----------



## autumnprairie

Glad Caleb should be ok.  come on Alana


----------



## alsea1

If I know one thing. Its that eye injuries are 911. 
My exp. is with horses though. I had a gelding that had frequent cornea scratches and this ol mare has had a bad scratch that I tried to treat myself. Ended badly. She has lost most of the sight in that eye.
My last go round with her was her good eye. This time I had the vet right out. 
The treatment plan was bute. For pain and swelling.
Atropine for pain and swelling. One time
Prescription ointment for five days four times per day.
Eye drops four times per day for five days.
Then ointment twice a day for five days.
Intense, but her eye healed.
Glad to hear your goats eye is doing better.


----------



## Bridgemoof

Ugh eye stuff. Makes me squeamish too.  So glad he's on the mend! I sure hope he regains his sight 100%.

SOOOO??????? Did Alana kid yet???????  Surely she must have gone by now!


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Alana kidded!! Sometimes this morning. Early. She kidded two bucks with nobody out there to help or to watch. I bet she waited till we left.

But two bucks. Ya'll don't need pictures because you know what they look like already! ha The one looks just like Mo Clone and the other looks like C4, black Swiss with the brown. So she has one that looks like Sis' kid and one that looks like Arianna's kid. And this is so funny. Every single kds has wattles except the to black Swiss with brown! How funny is that. Will get weights later but happy happy happy.


----------



## alsea1

So is this your last goat to kid?


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Yes. I have a Nigerian doe too but turns out she's infertile. :/


----------



## autumnprairie

waiting for pics


----------



## bonbean01

But of course we need pics!!!!  Congrats


----------



## Ownedby3alpacas

bonbean01 said:
			
		

> But of course we need pics!!!!  Congrats


X2


----------



## Pearce Pastures

Whoa whoa whoa...what do you mean we do not need to see them?  Clone or not, I need baby fixes.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

So some of these are blurry in the middle. That's from a fingerprint. :/ But oh well. The pictures of the other kids are from a little bit ago, not today.

Both new kids weigh 9 pounds.


----------



## Pearce Pastures

Those wattles are too cute!  Goat bling!  And Callie kissing her goats


----------



## CocoNUT

LOVE the wattles! 
Callie is looking awesome too!


----------



## bonbean01

AWWWWW....awwwww...awwwww...totally LOVED all the photos...if I had more space here, I could consider being more well rounded if I could buy some Moses clones 

Those photos with Callie and the kids...way too stinking cute...thanks Straw...love, love, love the photos!!!!!


----------



## Ownedby3alpacas

they are adorable


----------



## Bridgemoof

Yep I have to admit, CUTE AS A BUTTON!


----------



## Kitsara

Oh my! Cuteness overload! I love it!


----------



## Queen Mum

I LOVE the brown Swiss baby.  How beautiful is that?  

Mama kidded two brown Swiss babies and they are gorgeous!


beautiful babies!


----------



## SheepGirl

You finally got bucklings!


----------



## marlowmanor

I just knew Alana would kid while I was gone all weekend! 2 cute bucklings too!

If you need name suggestions try Gershom and Eliezer (biblical Moses sons names)

Both are handsome boys!   Love all the new pictures too!


----------



## RainySunday

Glad you got the bucklings you needed!


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=)

Oh me oh my! So cute! And you guys have GRASS!! 0.o Weird, lol. Love that tan boy, so cute!


----------



## Symphony




----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Glad you guys like them! They are pretty cute.

Ok for 30 day weights on the older kids.

C1 - BW was 7 pounds - *30 day was 18 pounds* - ADG is *.367*
C2 - BW was 7.5 pounds - *30 day was 20 pounds* - ADG is *.417*
C3 - BW was 7 pounds - *30 day was 18.5 pounds* - ADG is *.383* 
C4 - BW was 4.5 pounds - *30 day was 13.5 pounds* - ADG is *.300*


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Bout to tag and weigh the new bucks and give all the older Kiko kids and Nigerian kids their CDT shots.


----------



## Pearce Pastures

Sounds like Saturday fun!


----------



## alsea1

Hey Straw
I was looking for Kiko and wound up with Spanish. 
I put a deposit on a seven week old.  His father is in the 200 or so pound range.


----------



## alsea1

Here is a pic of him


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Really good choice. Spanish goats are very much like the Kiko in many ways. Kikos outperform just a little in pretty much all aspects but the Spanish and Kiko are very close to being the same goat.

I think you made a good choice. And he looks BIG! At 7 weeks his horns are big and he himself is big. Gongrats on him. I think he'll be great!


----------



## alsea1

Yeah. Maybe I will have better luck finding a good kiko next time around.
So many my way are more or less heinz 57's.
Here is the father of my buckling
The bucks name is Lucky13. He is a three year old.


----------



## jodief100

The babies are all adorable.  The buck kids look wonderful, good legs under them.  Nice and solid kids.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

They are solid. I wish you could see all the kids. They are so crazy and wild. I mean SO crazy. All growing super well and moms doing great.

btw goat ribs....wonderful


----------



## alsea1

Are you going to be selling the kid crop or putting in the freezer


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Will be selling all kids. I am keeping one kid (my best doe kid) and I was going to raise the bucks for food but will sell them instead.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Hi people!

Yeah I haven't been on here alot at all. Seems like forever since I have really been on and read threads. Reason is, I have had a part time job for a bit now but I just went full time this week so I now work 10-11 and occasionally more hours a day. Well night and day because I start at midnight. I'm getting used to sleeping in the day and being awake during the night.


----------



## CocoNUT

Young people! Congrats on the full-time gig! Hope you're still having fun! 
Rub Callie for me!


----------



## alsea1

Brutal amount of hours.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Worked 55+ hours this week and 14 hours today. Glad for the weekend.


----------



## alsea1

Thats a heavy work week.
What are you doing by the way


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Inbound and Outbound Dock Associate for a trucking company. Inbound runs 12:30-10:30 most days but does go longer sometimes and on Sunday nights it starts at 11:00, not midnight. Outbound is a few hours in the evening, starting anywhere from 4:00 some days to 6:00 others and ending around 9:30-10:00. I work Inbound Sun thru Fri and Outbound too on Fridays,


----------



## autumnprairie

Straw Hat Kikos said:
			
		

> Inbound and Outbound Dock Associate for a trucking company. Inbound runs 12:30-10:30 most days but does go longer sometimes and on Sunday nights it starts at 11:00, not midnight. Outbound is a few hours in the evening, starting anywhere from 4:00 some days to 6:00 others and ending around 9:30-10:00. I work Inbound Sun thru Fri and Outbound too on Fridays,


----------



## Pearce Pastures

That sounds exhausting.  Is it at least fun?  How is that webpage coming?


----------



## Symphony

Straw Hat Kikos said:
			
		

> Hi people!
> 
> Yeah I haven't been on here alot at all. Seems like forever since I have really been on and read threads. Reason is, I have had a part time job for a bit now but I just went full time this week so I now work 10-11 and occasionally more hours a day. Well night and day because I start at midnight. I'm getting used to sleeping in the day and being awake during the night.


Good for you, my first real job made me a night owl.  Enjoy those youthful years, when you can stay up and go go go.  I'm glad you got a job and hope you make a bundle.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Pearce it is. I'm getting used to it though. I will try to keep working the second shift on Fri nights so I can get to normal time and be awake on the weekends. Website is not doing much. Nearly done but I have so little time and SO much to do. I have alot of stuff I am doing or need to be doing and have no time. My free time is sleep now. And no, my job isn't fun at all. ha I do like it though. I mostly like that I have alot of opportunity to move up (already did it once) and I look at it as a challenge. If I do what I need to do and do well I will move up and do better. I go in everyday wanting to go in and do the best I can, to do better than anyone else. Just keep doing what I'm doing and I'll be fine. 

Thanks Symphony.


----------



## Vickir73

Good luck Straw - too be young again   You'll do great - yea on the babies!!


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Well I think it's time for a real update.  

Moses is doing great. Still growing good and looking huge. Oh and his hair-do isn't like what it was. It's nearly gone. He is also shedding his coat and looks crazy. ha

Caleb is good. He has been thin for quite a while but seems to be gaining back. His hurt eye is now permanently brown. He know has one brown eye and one blue eye. But he is good too.

Arianna is great. Being a great mom, raising her kids to good weights. She is shedding her coat and looks so small now compared to her HUGE winter coat. 

Sis and Alana are doing fine. They are all great moms but Sis is something else. She is so good. Her kids are huge too. Alana is good. Course she's being a big jerk to the other goats. Both the kids (not hers) and the other big goats. She's "protecting" her kids. 

C1 is SSOO tall. Sis (her mom) is a short Kiko but this girl is incredibly tall. Must be from Mo.

Mo Clone is HUGE HUGE. She will for sure be a keeper. She loves people to. Loves to love on and get loved on and when you go in she jumps up on you to see you. She is crazy. She also jumps thru the gate all the time and goes back thru. She only goes out when I go to care for them and she goes in when I go in and goes out when I do. I come around the corner and she's off in the woods a bit or going out to the one field but I come back with the hay or water or w/e else she runs back and jumps in. After I do my last stop (the hay) she does not jump out anymore. It's weird. She can get out anytime she wants (and does) but she only comes out when I first go out to the hay. After hay she does not leave. Weird.

C3 has the biggest horns. He horns are thick and large already. Still only out a little but she'll have larger horns. She doesn't like people a whole lot but is still good with them and like all them comes up to say hi. 

C4 is still the smallest but is growing good. She really likes people to and has some pretty good horns on her. Her darker color has faded a little. 

C5 and C6 are so bucks. They have such a different build and look so thick and manly. They don't much care for people though.

Cal is shedding and looks so thin. 

I will get pictures soon. Not today but I will make it a point to get some soon.


----------



## CocoNUT

Now Straw....you know what this update needs? PHOTOS!!!


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=)

CocoNUT said:
			
		

> Now Straw....you know what this update needs? PHOTOS!!!


x2!
Glad to hear everyone is doing great though


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Got pictures


----------



## SheepGirl

Where are they?


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Huge, HUge, HUGe, HUGE post with lots of pictures for ya'll.

Real fast, bucks are tagged in the right ear and does in the left.






Mo Clone out to get a jump on things.





Off to go back





Back in





Then back out





Again





Saying hi





Semi-group photo





Group photo! Arianna, Sis, Alana, Mo Clone, C1, C3, C4, C5, C6




























































That's the buck






























































































































































































Blue eye





Brown eye


















































No hair-do







Didn't really have time to put captions under them. Sorry. I'm going to get no sleep as it is anyway now. ha


Oh and yeah I am creep feeding the kids. I decided I would for a few reasons. 1. I was having to find a way to keep the kids out of the mom's buckets. They were starting to kick THEM out of the feed buckets. 2. I have two bucks that may be food and it's best for me to have them the bigger the better for slaughter if they do go that route. 3. I prefer to do dam raised only but me buying, I don't care. I will take a goat that has been creep raised if it is bigger. I like larger goats and creep feed does that. But I do not raise or will not buy a goat that is PUMPED full of feed and where those goats freak out and live for food. Nope, don't want that one bit. But they do get some creep feed cuz it's impossible to keep them out of it.


----------



## SheepGirl

No wonder it took so long  

I really like C5. He looks really nice and stocky. And I love the first picture of Callie just all stretched out! hahaha

And I know what you mean about the babies stealing the mom's food  I need to get my creep feeder set up. But I just need to cut one piece of wood to make it fit, but I have no idea how to use the tool I need lol so I need to wait until my mom has time to help me. But I've been hand feeding alfalfa leaves to the lambs and they go crazy over it. I haven't given them any grain yet.


----------



## Symphony

What a good crop of kids.  Well they look good at least, I know next to nothing as to what to look for but they look healthy and happy and I suppose that counts.
I wonder though do you get problems with Cotton Mouth Snakes or Rattlers under those logs?


----------



## Southern by choice

Nah...just lots and lots and lots a copperheads! Always watching for copperheads.... so far two people have been bit.
Yep they are poisonous but not a real big deal. Rattlers are rare here and cotton mouths are farther south and east then here.

More issues with black widows and recluse spiders.  GLOVES are a necessity!


----------



## Symphony

Southern by choice said:
			
		

> Nah...just lots and lots and lots a copperheads! Always watching for copperheads.... so far two people have been bit.
> Yep they are poisonous but not a real big deal. Rattlers are rare here and cotton mouths are farther south and east then here.
> 
> More issues with black widows and recluse spiders.  GLOVES are a necessity!


 Copperheads, no fun, I would be paranoid all the time.  Don't get too many Widows or Recluse spiders and that can stay that way.  cringe


----------



## alsea1

Awesome batch of goats Straw.
Snakes don't scare me much, I respect them.  Specially poisonous ones.  But spiders make me pretty pale.  I don't know why but I am irrationally afraid of them.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

I have been up since 10:00 last night so just about 24 hours now. Was at work for 18 hours today.

Strangely I'm not tired which is prob a bad thing?


----------



## alsea1

yes. you should check on the animals and then go to bed


----------



## Symphony

Straw Hat Kikos said:
			
		

> I have been up since 10:00 last night so just about 24 hours now. Was at work for 18 hours today.
> 
> Strangely I'm not tired which is prob a bad thing?


Its that wonderful gift of youth.  Enjoy it while it lasts, were you can work 48 hours straight and then sleep for half a day and do it again.  Ah...the younger years....party all night work all day, fun, fun.


----------



## bonbean01

Loved the photos!!!!!  Your babies have really grown...beautiful doggies...and Moses...what can I say???  If I was ever going to get goats, would have to have Moses


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Well guess what people? I got a smartphone! The Samsung Galaxy S3, my favorite phone in the world. Haha

Now I'll have BYH anywhere I go, as well as my other sites. I'll tell you what though, this phone is so neat. So much you can do with it.  I'm so glad I got it. 

As far as the goats... doing good. One been too tired to take care of them the past few days but luckily i have people that will care for them for me. Haha


----------



## The Grim Raker

I see a cut and paste pattern emerging - worrying


----------



## Pearce Pastures




----------



## Southern by choice

I think we have lost him now guys.... the new phone...and job... don't know    not looking good! :/


----------



## SheepGirl

I got a smart phone, too! Lol I got it yesterday. The samsung Galaxy Note 2. Paid for it myself  haha I love it!


----------



## that's*satyrical

So these smart phones are really awesome?  My phone is from the dark ages.  I would probably have to take a class to learn how to use it.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Well aren't we cool. Haha

The Note 2 was and is too big and expensive for my taste. Really like the GS3 though. 

Bout ready to go to work now...


----------



## SheepGirl

lol I like the larger screen of the Note 2. It's really not that much bigger than the GS3 but I like how big it is when im on the internet.


----------



## Pearce Pastures

When I jumped from my old phone (which was big enough to double as a weapon and had then kind of antennae that you pulled up when you wanted to use it), I got a Blackberry---I was so lost and the guy at Verizon suggested to me that I take a class.  Dead serious, they have classes for people like us.    I ditched the blackberry though and got and Android which was way easier to use.  
Have fun at work!


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Already done with work haha

Only worked nine and a half hours today. Short for the longest day of the week.


----------



## Pearce Pastures

Well, then have fun playing with your new phone   .  I neglected to look at your post time.  I got to work early today and now I am procrastinating filing papers.


----------



## CochinBrahmaLover=)

/completely lost/
Love your new avvie.
I have no phone.

/walks off slowly/


----------



## that's*satyrical

Pearce Pastures said:
			
		

> When I jumped from my old phone (which was big enough to double as a weapon and had then kind of antennae that you pulled up when you wanted to use it), I got a Blackberry---I was so lost and the guy at Verizon suggested to me that I take a class.  Dead serious, they have classes for people like us.    I ditched the blackberry though and got and Android which was way easier to use.
> Have fun at work!


Bwahaha!!! I was joking about the class. That is awesome   Was your old phone a Nokia by any chance??? I am just barely past you with my touch screen phone, no antenna at least... lol


----------



## Pearce Pastures

I think it was an LG model.  I put it in the attic thinking it will be fun one of these days to show my grandkids.


----------



## Vickir73

I was so intimidated by the smart phones I put off getting on for the longest.  I'm still figuring out how the things work - I've had it over a year.  My kids know more about it than I do - but I LOVE it!!!!  I plug in the earphones and watch tv at my desk while working  oh and hte gps thing is great too


----------



## autumnprairie

Vickir73 said:
			
		

> I was so intimidated by the smart phones I put off getting on for the longest.  I'm still figuring out how the things work - I've had it over a year.  My kids know more about it than I do - but I LOVE it!!!!  I plug in the earphones and watch tv at my desk while working  oh and hte gps thing is great too


----------



## ksalvagno

SheepGirl said:
			
		

> I got a smart phone, too! Lol I got it yesterday. The samsung Galaxy Note 2. Paid for it myself  haha I love it!


I recently got the Note 2 as well! Love it! One of my requirements was that I could text without putting my glasses on and that was the only phone that I could see everything without my glasses. I can't believe everything that these smart phones can do! I went from a flip phone to the smart phone and had no idea what the technology was out there.

Congrats on your new phone SHK, you will love it.


----------



## Vickir73

just thought I'd say hi Straw - miss hearing your stories.


----------



## autumnprairie

Vickir73 said:
			
		

> just thought I'd say hi Straw - miss hearing your stories.


X2


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Well here's one for you. The other day I went to get "certified" in FAMACHA, something I've been doing forever. Also, went to check out in person the McMaster slides and fecals. I had never done them but knew how so they let me do my own fecal (people didn't do their own). Well I took Moses' fecal. Moses was born 1/1/12 which makes him just about 16 months old. Moses have NEVER been wormed with anything. Ever. He has perfect FAMACHA scores always so I wanted to see how he would do. Moses had a 950 EPG count. That is pretty well below when you worm and along with his FAMACHA score there is no need to worm him. That is awesome! As we can all see he is very parasite resistant and I'm confident he'll be passing that on.


----------



## Pearce Pastures

His coloring is so handsome.  And I love wattles personally.  If you are ever visiting the fantastic NW Indiana region....


----------



## autumnprairie

Congrats, I hope he does pass on that part of his genetics


----------



## Southern by choice

*I think this is better explained this way...........*

The McMasters method uses a special 2 chambered slide. The ones with the green grid lines is best.

26grams fecal solution
4 grams of fecal

mix solution and fecal
stir 18x
take pippette/syringe and fill both chambers of the slide
let sit for 5 minutes
count eggs in both chambers
add together egg count then multiply by 25

Example- *"Moses"* ( Kiko meat goat) was *18 *(Left chamber) + *20 *(Right chamber) = *38*

*38 x 25 = 950 EPG*

This method is extremely accurate and much faster.

The kit is the best way to start out.

http://vetslides.com/paracount-epg-fecal....ounting-slides/


----------



## Vickir73

Moses is so stinkin' handsome - and I think he knows it


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch

*Straw, I have a couple questions regarding Kikos; 

Do all Kiko goats have long hair like that? I think if I was to get a do over or if I had to start all over I would go with Kikos instead of Nubians. Believe me I love my Nubians more than anything but it would have been prudent of me to get a dual purpose animal, plus they are rare and no one has them out here. How much do they usually go for in your area?

Thanks!*


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

WhiteMountainsRanch said:
			
		

> *Straw, I have a couple questions regarding Kikos;
> 
> Do all Kiko goats have long hair like that? I think if I was to get a do over or if I had to start all over I would go with Kikos instead of Nubians. Believe me I love my Nubians more than anything but it would have been prudent of me to get a dual purpose animal, plus they are rare and no one has them out here. How much do they usually go for in your area?
> 
> Thanks!*


Most bucks do but most does don't. 

haha Yep. Kikos are the way to go. They are of course the best meat goat out there but they are also dairy goats. If you read and know the history of the Kiko then you know that when the breed was being created they crossed the top milk buck in all of New Zealand into the feral does to get the milk production up. They needed goats with alot of milk to raise kids to high wean weights for slaughter. Kikos really are a dual purpose breed and the best one out there.

Kikos range so much pretty much anywhere. Depends on registered, unregistered, lines, history, etc, etc. You can get Kikos as low as 100$ in some places up to thousands of dollars. Most good Kikos (registered) will cost you a couple hundred bucks. Think 300$ and up.


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch

*Awesome, thank you for the info!

Do you have any pics of your does?*


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

ALE Arianna




HHF Sis




ALE Alana


----------



## Vickir73

Ok Moses looks to be a good size, but is it just the way I'm looking at the pictures or are the does smaller (say compared to a LaMancha)?  I don't know much about Kikos - 'cept what I've learned from you  but are they a "more compact" breed?  I don't want to say "smaller" but they look they they are between a pigmy size (don't hate me for saying that) and a Nubian size on the height chart - - not that there's anything wrong with this.  I'm just trying to get an idea in my mind of how big they are if I were to purchase one.  I saw some Boers this weekend and the man was wanting $200 a piece for them, but they just seemed so small.


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch

*The does are very pretty! 


I have heard (and I don't know if this applied to Kikos or not) that when you have a breed that is "more wild" or had to live off the land that they do tend to be more compact as a larger animal would have a harder time finding enough food to sustain a larger body, more compact= less calories. *


----------



## Southern by choice

A pygmy   

They are all bigger than my Lamancha LOL


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Vickir73 said:
			
		

> Ok Moses looks to be a good size, but is it just the way I'm looking at the pictures or are the does smaller (say compared to a LaMancha)?  I don't know much about Kikos - 'cept what I've learned from you  but are they a "more compact" breed?  I don't want to say "smaller" but they look they they are between a pigmy size (don't hate me for saying that) and a Nubian size on the height chart - - not that there's anything wrong with this.  I'm just trying to get an idea in my mind of how big they are if I were to purchase one.  I saw some Boers this weekend and the man was wanting $200 a piece for them, but they just seemed so small.


No, Kikos are large and not at all even close to Pygmy size. I may be the pictures but they are much larger than Pygmys and LaManchas.

Also, for the most part meat goats are not very tall. Milk goats can be very tall (for the huge udder) but really a good meat goat is not very tall unless they are just a big goat overall. I know it's hard to see but all those goats are 28 inches or taller at the shoulder.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

WhiteMountainsRanch said:
			
		

> *The does are very pretty!
> 
> 
> I have heard (and I don't know if this applied to Kikos or not) that when you have a breed that is "more wild" or had to live off the land that they do tend to be more compact as a larger animal would have a harder time finding enough food to sustain a larger body, more compact= less calories. *


"More wild" is a term describing Kikos by people who do not know the breed. Alot of people think that all Kikos are wild. Well reason they think this is...because most people that have Kikos are serous producers and have MANY MANY goats thus they don't spend time with them. They go out in a field and are not touched. If you do that with any breed, any goats, then they will "more wild" than your or my goats. Kikos are the perfect breed thus that's why they are picked for so many large scale operations thus giving them the "wild goat" name. I will tell you that my Kiko kids and two of my does are WAY sweeter than any goat I've been around. More so than Nigerians, more so than Nubians, etc. You treat them like you treat the goats you have now and they will be all over you. And that's not just my goats but I know other Kikos and Kiko owners who say the same thing.

Just wanted to clear that up real fast. Now, you are correct. Who will be bigger? A goat that is living almost exclusively off the land (Kiko) or a goat that you pump full of feed and grain (Boer)? Kikos won't get as big as Boers will but they do grow faster than they do, the get to slaughter faster, you put less in them, etc.

Also, think about this, because they will be smaller full grown you don't feed as much thus reducing your money input, thus increasing profits while still getting the faster growing, more healthy, less maintenance goat. Honestly Kikos make so much more sense than any meat goat and because they are such good producers of milk too they are great milk goats. Really the perfect breed.


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch

*
Wonder if I'll ever get the chance to diversify my herd and try these puppies out. *


----------



## Vickir73

I gotta get me a few.  I'd ideally like 1 buck and at least 2 does.  The issue for me is where do I go to find them without having them shipped?  I need to start looking.  I can find tons of boers, but so far haven't found any kikos.  I'll keep looking tho 

From the pics they do look more pygmy size than LaMancha   . . . could be Straw just doesn't know how to use a camera - he is a guy


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch




----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Baby goats get tattooed and weaned today.


----------



## SheepGirl

So how'd it go? 

And what were the weaning weights of your lil goaties?


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Sorry I missed the question.

C1 weaned at 37 pounds. (Sis kid)
C2 weaned at 41 pounds. (Sis kid)
C3 weaned at 37 pounds. (Arianna kid)
C4 weaned at 31 pounds. (Arianna kid) She was born at only 4 pounds though so not bad.

These are all does. They received creep feed from weeks 4 thru 9. They were pulled at 12 weeks. The bucks are about 10 weeks and should wean above 45 pounds.

Today marks one year on BYH


----------



## Southern by choice

Happy 1 Year Birthday!


----------



## Vickir73

Straw, I've seen the term before but I don't really understand the "creep feed" concept.  Is this pretty much all they can eat?  I was talking to my brother this weekend about meat goats and we were talking about boers and I mentioned I would like a/some kikos.  He say "what in the h### is a kiko" - well, thanks to you, I filled his ear full :0)


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Well I've been looking for quite a while for a new buck, hoping for a 100% NZ, so I can run two lines as well as have the option to retain does and this way I have another buck to breed them to. I didn't want a buck from lines around here because that just doesn't work out well when everyone has the same lines in the same area. I was thinking I would have to go out of state to get a buck and my ideal places would be in Oklahoma, Missouri, or Mississippi but that's quite a long ways away. After some thinking I decided that I wanted my buck to come from the Twin Oak Farm lines in SC. He has really really good 100% NZ goats and all his goats are HUGE. He has goats that wean 60-90 pounds. That's at 90 days! His goats are top of the line. Well there is this guy just an hour away that has a two and a half year old buck that he got directly from TOF. He doesn't do Kikos in the way I do; he does actually meat goats that go off to slaughter. He uses this buck to cross his Kiko, Spanish, and Boer does. Well he started with five does and this buck and has since grown to 30 goat now and he says that as much as he hates it (and he really does, you can tell) he has to get a new buck so he doesn't inbreed. Well I called him and then went to see the goats yesterday and the buck is a real winner. He all that you look for in Kiko. He's all white, he's well in the 200 maybe more range, he's 2.5 years old and never had a hoof trim, he's been wormed once, he covers all the does, he gets hay in the winter and receives nearly no food (less than a handful), and a really big bonus is he has a great disposition. This huge goat with massive horns lets you walk right up and grab him, pert him, ect. He has never hurt or butted or attempted to hurt anyone. The buck is really awesome. He's AKGA registered and DNA'd. 

I'll pick him up in a couple weeks once I have all the animals here shifted around so he can be quarantined. I hope him an Mo don't fight though. I'm sure they will at first to show who the boss is but I think they'll be ok. During rut they will never be together though. ha


----------



## Pearce Pastures

Goodness he is just gorgeous!    What a great find.


----------



## OneFineAcre

That i a really handsome buck.
Congratulations on your new addition.


----------



## autumnprairie

He is awesome  that him and Mo get along


----------



## alsea1

Very stout buck. Wow.
And a good disposition to boot. 
He should really make some nice kids


----------



## Cricket

So did the DNA show they've managed to cross goats and beef cows?  He is HUGE!  Good luck with him.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Thanks all!

I can't wait to get him home so you can see more pictures of him. 

@cricket


----------



## jodief100

Nice buck.  Would you send his registration number so I can look at his pedigree?  I think I know a few names in it just by looking at him..


----------



## Four Winds Ranch

Congrats!!! He is awesome, love him!!!!


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

jodief100 said:
			
		

> Nice buck.  Would you send his registration number so I can look at his pedigree?  I think I know a few names in it just by looking at him..


I don't have the papers but when I get them I will. He's from George Huck's lines. Twin Oak Farm in SC. He had goats that wean up to 90 pounds.


----------



## jodief100

I suspect there is some Moneymaker in there.


----------



## OneFineAcre

So, when are you getting him?


----------



## elevan

Very handsome looking buck.


----------



## PendergrassRanch

WOW! That new buck is a hunk!


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

I'll be picking him up in a few weeks.

Jodie, I know there is Goatex and Sunboy in his lines. When I get him I'll see if he did have Moneymaker in there too.


----------



## jodief100

Straw Hat Kikos said:
			
		

> I'll be picking him up in a few weeks.
> 
> Jodie, I know there is Goatex and Sunboy in his lines. When I get him I'll see if he did have Moneymaker in there too.


I was pretty sure there was either Sunboy or Loverboy in there, wasn't sure which.  Not that it matters much, they were cousins.   Goatex is a given for a NZ.  You can't go back 5 generations without Goatex.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

jodief100 said:
			
		

> Straw Hat Kikos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll be picking him up in a few weeks.
> 
> Jodie, I know there is Goatex and Sunboy in his lines. When I get him I'll see if he did have Moneymaker in there too.
> 
> 
> 
> I was pretty sure there was either Sunboy or Loverboy in there, wasn't sure which.  Not that it matters much, they were cousins.   Goatex is a given for a NZ.  You can't go back 5 generations without Goatex.
Click to expand...

Yeah Moses is PB but his sire is 100% NZ so Mo has alot of Goatex in his lines too. I'll get him next weekend. Can't wait to get him here and see how he does. I'm excited about this buck. I'll put his pedigree up here too.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Here he is! TOF A039 aka George.





















I have more but I'll have to get them off my phone so it'll be a bit.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos




----------



## Straw Hat Kikos




----------



## alsea1

He is a nice one. Was he spendy


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

Well luckily I was able to get him at a very fair price. I'm not going to say he was nothing though! Ha He still had a price tag but if I wanted to go get a goat with his lines, his genetics, his stats, etc right now it would cost me a grand or more.


----------



## ksalvagno

He sure is a good looking boy! Love how solid he looks!

Nice donkey too.


----------



## jodief100

He is very nice looking.  Quite the.......how do I put this.... package..... dangling on the back end there.     Very solid, nice and long.  Very pretty coat too.


----------



## alsea1

LOL. That is spendy. But with animals sometimes ya get what ya pay for.
He should really beef up your herd


----------

